# Step away from the Clwyd page!



## Patterdale (13 January 2013)

Arrrggghh I need to stop looking at that page! The views of some of those silly harpies is making me so CROSS. 

They are absolutely determined to see nothing but a halo round that man. 

And some of the views are outrageous. Apparently, it's the mean old vets fault. They shouldn't charge so much for castrations and jabs, and callouts should be free for those on a low income. There should also be a PDSA for horses so that those who don't feel like paying dont have to, and the nasty feed companies should be charging less too. 

What actual planet are these lunatics from!?

They also don't seem to mind about those horrible pictures, because it was 'in the past.'

Am having to sit on my hands very hard. 




......and breathe!


----------



## FabioandFreddy (13 January 2013)

Whatever happened to not having an animal if you can't afford to look after it?! (let alone 26!!!)


----------



## jhoward (13 January 2013)

pd i actually looked shook my head and went i cba ... i think the thing to remember is many really dont know what they are spouting off or are bored kids


----------



## joeanne (13 January 2013)

They booted me off the FB one for 
questioning motives etc.....


----------



## guido16 (13 January 2013)

Well, as you all know, I was the first to shout "knob" and got a proper slating for it. 
I stood by the view and still do, hence why I haven't got involved in any more of the threads about this saga.

Patterdale, some FB posters are beyond help. Just forget about them.


----------



## DosyMare (13 January 2013)

I've had to remove myself from the page now - makes me angry.


----------



## Patterdale (13 January 2013)

I simply stated that perhaps if people couldn't afford a horse they maybe shouldn't have one.....let alone 52. But no, silly me, they should have all the horses they want and the state should pay, and as long as they love their horses everything will be fine. 

I'm not commenting any more now. I can't believe people like that actually exist!!


----------



## FionaM12 (13 January 2013)

Patterdale said:



			Arrrggghh I need to stop looking at that page! The views of some of those silly harpies is making me so CROSS. 

They are absolutely determined to see nothing but a halo round that man. 

And some of the views are outrageous. Apparently, it's the mean old vets fault. They shouldn't charge so much for castrations and jabs, and callouts should be free for those on a low income. There should also be a PDSA for horses so that those who don't feel like paying dont have to, and the nasty feed companies should be charging less too. 

What actual planet are these lunatics from!?

They also don't seem to mind about those horrible pictures, because it was 'in the past.'

Am having to sit on my hands very hard. 




......and breathe!
		
Click to expand...

 Haha, I've just logged on and been sitting here telling myself not to look!  I wish there was a self-control button with which you can ban yourself from some things on the internet. 

What winds me up too is when I go on the page, 3 of my FB friends come up as "Liking" the page.  Two are regular posters here and the third is an old horsey friend who I thought had more sense. She's actually posted on the wall to say Clwyd is "inspirational". 

I want to shout at all three of them, "You're sensible women! How can you "Like" this bonkers drivel!?"



joeanne said:



			They booted me off the FB one for 
questioning motives etc.....
		
Click to expand...

Me too. For exactly the same thing, asking questions. At least it stops me posting. I wish it stopped me looking. 

I think I must have no self-control. The whole thing has wound me up over the last few days, and got me thinking I need a break from the internet. Getting all wound up about the behaviour of strangers towards their animals, which I can do nothing about, is not a good way to live.


----------



## piebaldsparkle (13 January 2013)

Had to stop reading it was making my eyes bleed......................or perhaps that was me banging my head on the desk!


----------



## FionaM12 (13 January 2013)

piebaldsparkle said:



			Had to stop reading it was making my eyes bleed......................or perhaps that was me banging my head on the desk!

Click to expand...

 Maybe we need a support group to help each other damaging ourselves like this?


----------



## Patterdale (13 January 2013)

Fiona 3 of my friends like it too. Morons


----------



## Ladyinred (13 January 2013)

Patterdale said:



			Fiona 3 of my friends like it too. Morons   

Click to expand...

Phew!!! Had to run bac k and make sure I hadn't accidently 'liked' it. FB confuses me and it wouldn't be the first time


----------



## skint1 (13 January 2013)

oh my God, I thought I was alone in being a big fat meanie and thinking he needed to be stopped, glad to seet some kindred spirits


----------



## Patterdale (13 January 2013)

Yes! 

'Support for those who don't mistreat their horses, and only keep manageable numbers'

Our aim is to raise enough in donations for a massive piss up to reward ourselves for living sensibly and within our means. Ie, not collecting a massive herd of horses and then appealing for public donations so we can keep them.


----------



## Copperpot (13 January 2013)

7 of my FB friends like it! I'm shocked! :0


----------



## Mongoose11 (13 January 2013)

After already getting myself into one very silly 'Clwyd' barney I can not continue to read the Facebook pages. I may implode.

I do think he needs support, obviously but want to pull people's eyes out at the mention of 'horsey hero' and 'horse whisperer'.


----------



## guido16 (13 January 2013)

Can someone repost the link to the FB page so I can check which of my friends have turned into morons and liked the page.


----------



## Bowen4Horses (13 January 2013)

Copperpot said:



			7 of my FB friends like it! I'm shocked! :0
		
Click to expand...


And *breathe* some may 'like' it just to spy... Or write rude things... Sometimes I have to 'like' a page just to write 'you are all morons/turdfaces/other' on their wall... Then I spend many an hour worrying that my friends have been notified that I have 'liked' a page called Jjimmy Savile is my hero' or other such thing. 

Disclaimer, I have not liked 'Jimmy Savile is my hero' page. 

X


----------



## Ibblebibble (13 January 2013)

Patterdale said:



			Fiona 3 of my friends like it too. Morons   

Click to expand...

i've got it like so that i can find it easier my blood pressure is a bit low at the moment and reading that is helping to raise it

it's a bit like rubber necking at a car accident, you know you shouldn't but you just have to have a little look


----------



## Copperpot (13 January 2013)

Bowen4horses lol


----------



## Patterdale (13 January 2013)

Someone asked 'does it cost to have a carcass taken away' and were answered that yes, it does. The response was 'oh then he couldn't have afforded it, poor man no wonder he just left them there' etc etc 

None so blind as them that won't see as the saying goes!


----------



## brighteyes (13 January 2013)

guido16 said:



			Can someone repost the link to the FB page so I can check which of my friends have turned into morons and liked the page.
		
Click to expand...

LMAO!


----------



## DragonSlayer (13 January 2013)

Can anyone provide a link or full name so I can go read....?


----------



## jackbobs (13 January 2013)

omg they have booted me off too ha. all i did was point out that they do not have the full facts and should be careful what they are supporting... i posted the link that someone put on here with pictures etc and all i got was abuse!!! I agree, we should set up our own group ha ha


----------



## Delicious_D (13 January 2013)

joeanne said:



			They booted me off the FB one for 
questioning motives etc.....
		
Click to expand...

I beat you to it  was banned last night  Go forbid anything was said against the man


----------



## DragonSlayer (13 January 2013)

...I can't find the page!


----------



## horseyvon (13 January 2013)

I just don't understand it so I don't read it on FB.  It would annoy me too much. Are these people for real??


----------



## competitiondiva (13 January 2013)

It's some of their responses that just back up why we need an RSPCA!!!


----------



## DosyMare (13 January 2013)

DragonSlayer said:



			...I can't find the page! 

Click to expand...

http://www.facebook.com/SupportForClwydDaviesAndHisHorses?ref=stream


----------



## guido16 (13 January 2013)

For the love of god. SOMEONE POST A LINK before I burst a blood vessel


Thank you dosy...


----------



## Patterdale (13 January 2013)

PMSL guido I'm on my phone!
Looking at the page won't help that blood vessel though.....


----------



## guido16 (13 January 2013)

1 friend is a moron.


----------



## FionaM12 (13 January 2013)

Bowen4Horses said:



			And *breathe* some may 'like' it just to spy... Or write rude things... 
X
		
Click to expand...

You don't have to "like" it to post. I was posting on it (until I got barred) but I didn't Like it.



Ibblebibble said:



			i've got it like so that i can find it easier

Click to expand...

I saved it to favourites, so I can find it easier without making a d*ck of myself.


----------



## FionaM12 (13 January 2013)

guido16 said:



			1 friend is a moron.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Copperpot (13 January 2013)

I posted on it too without liking it. I'm not looking at it today cos just annoys me.


----------



## FionaM12 (13 January 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			I beat you to it  was banned last night  Go forbid anything was said against the man 

Click to expand...

Ermm.... you sure about that? You're quite sure your name doesn't come up as "Liking"?


----------



## FionaM12 (13 January 2013)

Copperpot said:



			I posted on it too without liking it. I'm not looking at it today cos just annoys me.
		
Click to expand...

You are my hero. You have self-control.


----------



## FionaM12 (13 January 2013)

Patterdale said:



			Someone asked 'does it cost to have a carcass taken away' and were answered that yes, it does. The response was 'oh then he couldn't have afforded it, poor man no wonder he just left them there' etc etc 

None so blind as them that won't see as the saying goes!
		
Click to expand...

So, does that mean they now _accept_ that those photos are of his horses?


----------



## Delicious_D (13 January 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			Ermm.... you sure about that? You're quite sure your name doesn't come up as "Liking"? 

Click to expand...

I liked it to try and respond to joanne but since being banned i cannot comment or like any posts  Now im following cause ive reported it and hoping it wil disappear 

Trust be, between riley-gate and this, i cannot believe the attitudes of some people! Are horsey women that hard up when a man comes onto the scene they forget all sense and bow to him!


----------



## DragonSlayer (13 January 2013)

DosyMare said:



http://www.facebook.com/SupportForClwydDaviesAndHisHorses?ref=stream

Click to expand...

Cheers.....some questionable comments on there as you usually find on FB!


----------



## Copperpot (13 January 2013)

It won't last! I will get bored at work tomorrow and the self control will wane


----------



## Patterdale (13 January 2013)

Oh who knows??
I think the general consensus is that it doesn't matter if they were his, because its in the PAST. We need to focus on the PRESENT, people!


----------



## lula (13 January 2013)

i have been BANNED apparently 

the pain


----------



## Patterdale (13 January 2013)

Good point delicious D. If this was a woman, would they all be being quite so charitable? I think not....


----------



## guido16 (13 January 2013)

Well, I have made my comment, will no doubt get banned, now I have to figure out a way to brainwash my friend and make her see sense. Silly cow. Either that or I will block her from my life.

Don't need any tree hugging, charity giving weirdos near me!!!!


----------



## cambrica (13 January 2013)

Just clicked on the facebook page and at first glance I though it was Gene Hackman! Sorry going a bit off the subject here.


----------



## Patterdale (13 January 2013)

Is anyone on here Fiona Cruikshank? PM if preferred....you may be asking to get banned too!


----------



## lula (13 January 2013)

blimey, they dont like anyone poking holes in their little dream world do they?

i hope they realise i need love too and this rejection might just might turn me to horse hoarding


----------



## FionaM12 (13 January 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			I liked it to try and respond to joanne but since being banned i cannot comment or like any posts  Now im following cause ive reported it and hoping it wil disappear 

Trust be, between riley-gate and this, i cannot believe the attitudes of some people! Are horsey women that hard up when a man comes onto the scene they forget all sense and bow to him!
		
Click to expand...

As said above, it wasn't necessary to "Like" in order to post. I think lots of people fell for that. 

As for reporting it, Fcaebook don't usually take action unless hundreds report a page or group, sadly. I know this from my days of campaigning (in diguise, it was a risky business ) against very extreme right wing groups on Facebook. There were lots of us, coordinating our reporting of really vile groups (Kill a Jew a Day was one ) but most of the groups weren't removed. I gave up in the end, it was depressing me and giving me a warped view of humanity.


----------



## lula (13 January 2013)

Patterdale said:



			Oh who knows??
I think the general consensus is that it doesn't matter if they were his, because its in the PAST. We need to focus on the PRESENT, people!  

Click to expand...

i think thats what did it in for me.

daring to suggest all those dead horses might not be so good for bringing the £££ in.
the other was to some poster who said if clywd couldnt afford to have  a horse carcass removed perhaps it was acceptable to just leave them there to rot and now im off michelle and debbie's christmas card list.

bit handy with the delete button though.


----------



## Delicious_D (13 January 2013)

I sniggered at this post




			Lindsey Kinross 
Can I have a couple of in gelded, un registered colts please, and a brood mare. would like to start my own herd.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Patterdale (13 January 2013)

No. Way. 

Is she for real!!!?


----------



## FionaM12 (13 January 2013)

Copperpot said:



			7 of my FB friends like it! I'm shocked! :0
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm. You might have self control, but you've got some _rubbish_ friends.


----------



## guesstimation (13 January 2013)

Lol I decided to step away this morning I had steam coming out my ears last night at some of the things I read! Still don't know the truth one way or other yet people are blinded one way or other it's crazy!  That's my last say on it... Ever


----------



## Moomin1 (13 January 2013)

Oh my god DD was that person actually being serious or were they taking the pee?!! 

I can't believe the sheep mentality on that site!  

It reminds me of this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ishzrAcByx4


----------



## Patterdale (13 January 2013)

Strange how she wants 2 colts and a mare and not the other way around. Think she likes vet bills!?


----------



## guesstimation (13 January 2013)

I still have it liked on my account I'm tempting fate I'll go back to it.  Wish I'd had all this help when I had to rehome my pony last month for the sake of his welfare due to my ill health, why did it not occur to me to set up a facebook group doh!


----------



## Delicious_D (13 January 2013)

HAHA i really hope shes joking! Im getting angry reading this page!




			Re: Vets, I feel It's their duty of care as the experts to have their practices open from 7-7 Mon - Sat and only having Sunday's as emergency call out days. Most people are down their yards by 7am and could arrive to find a problem! Some practices run from 9-5 which imo is just not good enough. There are enough vets in practices to put on rotation! Vets bills are high enough without added emergency call outs!
		
Click to expand...

Right, so you go to uni for 7 years, work incredibly long hours....but shoud offer free call out and be open at those hours so you dont have to pay emergency call out?!

FINALLY, someone sane!




			Jenny Jones
If people can't afford horses they shouldn't have them. It's not for farmers, feed merchants, farriers and vets to subsidise YOUR hobby. A horse is a luxury, not a god given right...
If a change in circumstances means you can no longer keep your animals properly, you should sell them to someone who can. That's what real animal lovers would do, put the animal before themselves. Keeping it when you can't look after it properly is pure selfishness and not fair on the animal.
Vets, farriers and feed merchants shouldn't have to give you discounts just because you can't afford to feed your pet. A horse is a LUXURY. Can't afford it - don't have it.

I can't afford to run a whole herd of 50+ horses, so I don't have them, simple.
I wouldn't dream of getting them, then asking others to 'donate.'

Nor will I be 'donating' to fund someone else's expensive hobby.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Delicious_D (13 January 2013)

Amanda Davies 
Why are you on this page then Jenny jones? Not that clwyd has asked for anyone to help people have donated because they have wanted to I also do not have 50 horses neither would I want that amount due to money and time but I do understand that sometimes life deals us a bad hand and we have to deal with it the best we can and dumping your animals every time you hit a bump in the road is not in anyone's interest unless you are happy to turned a blind eye to the knowledge that your much loved pet is probably on it's way to France
3 hours ago via mobile · 1

Jenny Jones
Yes, because every horse ever sold goes for dog meat. Silly me.
You lot are incredible. Have you even seen the pictures of the horses taken from him?
Give him all your money if you like, it's your conscience it'll be on - not mine.
		
Click to expand...

Good old Franc rearing its ugly head again


----------



## skint1 (13 January 2013)

Patterdale said:



			Strange how she wants 2 colts and a mare and not the other way around. Think she likes vet bills!?
		
Click to expand...

It's possible she is confused, Good Grief what a cluster of  something that page is


----------



## Oldenburg27 (13 January 2013)

FabioandFreddy said:



			Whatever happened to not having an animal if you can't afford to look after it?! (let alone 26!!!)
		
Click to expand...

True true


----------



## competitiondiva (13 January 2013)

Can you imagine what these people's reaction will be if he does get a ban imposed by the judges on April??!!!!


----------



## DragonSlayer (13 January 2013)

competitiondiva said:



			Can you imagine what these people's reaction will be if he does get a ban imposed by the judges on April??!!!!
		
Click to expand...

It'll be taken up by the court of human rights....forget the suffering of the horses....


----------



## Patterdale (13 January 2013)

It'll be 'Free Deidre Raschid' all over again


----------



## angelish (13 January 2013)

how do you get rid of the facebook page ?


----------



## Copperpot (13 January 2013)

Poor Deidre  I'd forgetter all about that.


----------



## Copperpot (13 January 2013)

Forgotten!!!!! Poxy phone.


----------



## guido16 (13 January 2013)

Patterdale said:



			It'll be 'Free Deidre Raschid' all over again
		
Click to expand...

Classic!

Do you think the PM will mention it in PMQ's?


----------



## Ibblebibble (13 January 2013)

guido16 said:



			Classic!

Do you think the PM will mention it in PMQ's?
		
Click to expand...

bound to, he'll be on the next honours list as well I'm sure!


----------



## competitiondiva (13 January 2013)

Unfortunately alot of the responses on there are very similar to someone I spoke to a few years ago, who basically in short said, it was his human right to have a dog, so therefore the vet bills should be paid for by the government! How do you argue with logic like that???!!!!


----------



## Ibblebibble (13 January 2013)

In all seriousness, it's not Clwyds page is it, he has no internet, none of this has been instigated by him, more Michelle and Debbie, and the only one who is really going to benefit is Michelle as far as i can see, Clwyd could actually be totally unaware of all the furore!!


----------



## Regandal (13 January 2013)

I haven't looked at it, and probably won't.  I can't stand facebook, and only have a page to see what son no.1 is up to in Oz.  It's the spelling/grammar etc that irks me, so looking at a page like Clwyds would probably give me a seizure.  M


----------



## Cop-Pop (13 January 2013)

It's a shame that this could be used as excellent publicity to highlight the problems faced by people who hoard animals (and hoarders in general) which could result in them having them more help as I do believe it's a nasty mental condition that can have severe implications/results.  Sadly it seems to have turned for the most part into a 'people vs RSPCA'


----------



## FionaM12 (13 January 2013)

Has anyone seen the "other" group? Presumably made by the girl who took those shocking photos.

http://www.facebook.com/TheTruthAboutClwydDavies


----------



## Welsh (13 January 2013)

I think I'm the only person who didn't see the programme & have only a vague idea of what's gone on from fb friends posts etc


----------



## Magicmillbrook (13 January 2013)

Patterdale said:



			Yes! 

'Support for those who don't mistreat their horses, and only keep manageable numbers'

Our aim is to raise enough in donations for a massive piss up to reward ourselves for living sensibly and within our means. Ie, not collecting a massive herd of horses and then appealing for public donations so we can keep them. 



Click to expand...

Like!


----------



## lula (13 January 2013)

you know tho, its quite an interesting study in human psychology this,

everyone is literally turning themselves inside out to disproof those pictures being circulated are Clywd's on the 'Support Clywd FB page'
This is despite the RSCPA prosecuting him on 18 charges of animal neglect so there is evidence and a good chance they in fact could be yet every argument is being trotted out to defend him.
this is from self confessed horse lovers dont forget

and why are they so keen to think this man a welsh horse saint could do no wrong?
because they've seen a snapshot of who he is on tv thats why. They've decided they like him and that he's a lovable saintly rogue. They've created a horsey Grizzly Adams fantasy figure , a hard done by figure at war with authority through no fault of his own.
A tear jerking hard luck story with horses thrown in, what more could Disney ask for?!

They've taken him in as one of their own and because they THINK they know him they wont have  a bad word said about him.
Even if these horses are proved to be Clywd's they'll all jump hurdles to justify it and brush it under the carpet until in their minds it doesnt matter anymore. - as some on there have already said 'oh but, that was sooo long ago..'

Now, if they'd read about someone in the paper up on these charges, someone they hadnt 'met' and decided they liked and who they thought they knew and these pictures were released claiming to be his, why then they'd _want_ to believe them without any evidence needed. They'd hang, draw and quarter them without trial and a fb page would set up demanding justice for the horses!


just goes to show, the media is pretty powerful stuff and in some cases, love really is blind.


----------



## spottybotty (13 January 2013)

We have all seen recently how being a "Celebrity" and a "Saint" can skew peoples perceptions off a person. Those few voices that aired a contrary opinion were ignored.


----------



## FionaM12 (13 January 2013)

lula said:



			you know tho, its quite an interesting study in human psychology this,

everyone is literally turning themselves inside out to disproof those pictures being circulated are Clywd's on the 'Support Clywd FB page'
This is despite the RSCPA prosecuting him on 18 charges of animal neglect so there is evidence and a good chance they in fact could be yet every argument is being trotted out to defend him.
this is from self confessed horse lovers dont forget

and why are they so keen to think this man a welsh horse saint could do no wrong?
because they've seen a snapshot of who he is on tv thats why. They've decided they like him and that he's a lovable saintly rogue. They've created a horsey Grizzly Adams fantasy figure , a hard done by figure at war with authority through no fault of his own.
A tear jerking hard luck story with horses thrown in, what more could Disney ask for?!

They've taken him in as one of their own and because they THINK they know him they wont have  a bad word said about him.
Even if these horses are proved to be Clywd's they'll all jump hurdles to justify it and brush it under the carpet until in their minds it doesnt matter anymore. - as some on there have already said 'oh but, that was sooo long ago..'

Now, if they'd read about someone in the paper up on these charges, someone they hadnt 'met' and decided they liked and who they thought they knew and these pictures were released claiming to be his, why then they'd _want_ to believe them without any evidence needed. They'd hang, draw and quarter them without trial and a fb page would set up demanding justice for the horses!


just goes to show, the media is pretty powerful stuff and in some cases, love really is blind.
		
Click to expand...

wise words.


----------



## smokey (13 January 2013)

Patterdale said:



			Is anyone on here Fiona Cruikshank? PM if preferred....you may be asking to get banned too! 

Click to expand...

I thought that was you!


----------



## Patterdale (13 January 2013)

Alas no, your sleuthing is below par tonight smokey! 
I am there though, but if you guess then PM me, I've been too scathing of my inlaws to be outed


----------



## smokey (13 January 2013)

Patterdale said:



			Alas no, your sleuthing is below par tonight smokey! 
I am there though, but if you guess then PM me, I've been too scathing of my inlaws to be outed 

Click to expand...

 I don't know if I can go back on now, I won't be able to post, and the frustration may cause my head to implode! I may have to accept that I will never know.......


----------



## smokey (13 January 2013)

Patterdale said:



			No. Way. 

Is she for real!!!? 

Click to expand...

Mmm.... I wonder?


----------



## Bikerchickone (13 January 2013)

Just looked at the page and I have 7 morons, I mean friends  liking it! 

Haven't commented yet but if I keep reading it I'll probably end up banned too!


----------



## competitiondiva (13 January 2013)

Slap me now, nearly posted something, gggggrrrr


----------



## FionaM12 (13 January 2013)

smokey said:



			Mmm.... I wonder? 

Click to expand...

She's not you is she?


----------



## Moomin1 (13 January 2013)

Patterdale said:



			Yes! 

'Support for those who don't mistreat their horses, and only keep manageable numbers'

Our aim is to raise enough in donations for a massive piss up to reward ourselves for living sensibly and within our means. Ie, not collecting a massive herd of horses and then appealing for public donations so we can keep them. 



Click to expand...

PMSL! That has got to be one of the best posts I've seen on HHO ever!


----------



## Moomin1 (13 January 2013)

competitiondiva said:



			Slap me now, nearly posted something, gggggrrrr
		
Click to expand...

Step away from the keyboard, it will end  in tears!!


----------



## Ladyinred (13 January 2013)

Oh dear god. I KNEW I shouldn't have looked.

I know who Debbie de St Croix is. She had her own 'rescue' in Devon, complete with uncut colts breeding mares and unhandled horses. Last year all her horses were rescued by Hillside...

If anyone wants to know more then just ask!


----------



## Moomin1 (13 January 2013)

Ladyinred said:



			Oh dear god. I KNEW I shouldn't have looked.

I know who Debbie de St Croix is. She had her own 'rescue' in Devon, complete with uncut colts breeding mares and unhandled horses. Last year all her horses were rescued by Hillside...

If anyone wants to know more then just ask!
		
Click to expand...

Out of the frying pan, into the fire, back into the frying pan!


----------



## Patterdale (13 January 2013)

Is that Debbie the admin?


----------



## Ladyinred (13 January 2013)

Patterdale said:



			Is that Debbie the admin?
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes.

Am speechless for the moment.


----------



## Patterdale (13 January 2013)

She's not. Mores the pity. 

Tell tell!


----------



## Moomin1 (13 January 2013)

So basically, Michelle is an ex breeder, who now 'rescues' horses (and charges squators £35 pw livery), who uses 'helpers' who regularly sell horses through Beeston, and partook in standing on their backs in the parade ring, and has now set up a fund-raising website with someone who has run a ramshackle farce of a 'rescue' themselves.

Why does this sort of thing not shock me anymore...


----------



## angelish (13 January 2013)

page won't let me comment  think iv'e been barred too 
i really don't understand how they can even try to justify those photo's 

still i really ran amok on there must have taken them ages to delete all my posts


----------



## Ladyinred (13 January 2013)

Ok, but it will be long an d parts of it will have to be omitted because although we know them to be fact they are unproven.

D and her friend 'Rose' owned a rescue on Jersey. They imported a truckload of feral Darties as the plac closed it's doors, so put them back on the truck and took them all the way back to Devon (Can't tell you more about that bit as we only know what we pieced together after a major sleuthing session) Anyways. They bought a farm in Devon and set up their operation from there. The organisation was called QOLAS (Quality of life animal sanctuary) and was in trouble more or less from the word go. D started to ask on various forums for help and advice. Many many people, including some good friends of mine, offered her all sorts of help and advice and how to get charitable status. One offered to do all her accounting for her, but, strangely, D was not willing to make available the figures needed.

All throughout this period she continued to take in more and more animals. The original feral herd remained untouched and she could see no reason why they should ever be handled (err feet, worming, health issues)She spoke out loudly anf at length against indiscriminate breeding and then announced she had two foals after  one of her uncut colts had got in with the mares (quelle surprise)

I will omit the sotory of the mad monk, because although it shows D's gullibility it isnt relevant to this.

Needless to say the bank finally foreclosed on her despite some heart rending TV footage.. and Wendy Valentine stepped into the breach and took all the horses to Hillside where they will get a decent life.

Lots lots more to this story, these are the bare bones. She is the LAST person  to be acting as Clwyd's 'angel'... if he didn't need help before then he sure will now


----------



## MotherOfChickens (13 January 2013)

cripes, just googled QOLAS..


----------



## Ladyinred (13 January 2013)

peteralfred said:



			cripes, just googled QOLAS..
		
Click to expand...

lol. If I can remember the name of the mad monk I will put a link up to his blog and his plans for the sanctuary!!


----------



## Red30563 (13 January 2013)

Ladyinred said:



			lol. If I can remember the name of the mad monk I will put a link up to his blog and his plans for the sanctuary!!
		
Click to expand...

Is this him?

http://news.bbc.co.uk/local/devon/h...eligion_and_ethics/newsid_8247000/8247282.stm


----------



## guesstimation (13 January 2013)

Omg she's the one from QOLR it just gets worse if true!


----------



## guesstimation (13 January 2013)

Lol I misunderstood for a moment then I thought Michelle was but just realised you mean D is doh!


----------



## Moomin1 (13 January 2013)

I can't seem to find anything about QOLAS other than their website?  Were there welfare issues there?


----------



## MotherOfChickens (13 January 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			I can't seem to find anything about QOLAS other than their website?  Were there welfare issues there?
		
Click to expand...

not as far as I know-just alot of animals and a rather entitled POV that people should sell them hay for £1.50/bale. lots of animals roaming free with intent or summat. all ended in a bit of a rush and a proper rescue had to take on the horses.


----------



## guesstimation (13 January 2013)

http://qolasindevon.blogspot.co.uk/2009/01/i-make-no-apologizes-for-grammar-or.html?m=1

I can't remember much I just remember there was a lot of fuss going on, think just took on more than could handle ....


----------



## competitiondiva (13 January 2013)

Appears she's linked with the French rescues that we can't speak about on here. http://www.thisiscornwall.co.uk/Ple...-detail/story.html?2676919249&redirected=true


----------



## Ibblebibble (13 January 2013)

no wonder she feels empathy for clwyd, she appears to have been evicted too!
http://www.justanswer.com/uk-law/5jp2o-evicted-home-6th-september-2011.html
you have to scroll down to see her question


----------



## lula (13 January 2013)

Patterdale said:



			Someone asked 'does it cost to have a carcass taken away' and were answered that yes, it does. The response was 'oh then he couldn't have afforded it, poor man no wonder he just left them there' etc etc 

None so blind as them that won't see as the saying goes!
		
Click to expand...

i think that's the post i got banned on.
 i made a comment saying 'ah well, its far too expensive, he couldnt possibly have afforded that to have the carcass taken away, seems much more sensible to just leave it there to rot.'

funny thing was, a few of them didnt see the irony and actually agreed with me.
one did though and called me a 'bitch'


----------



## lula (13 January 2013)

Ibblebibble said:



			no wonder she feels empathy for clwyd, she appears to have been evicted too!
http://www.justanswer.com/uk-law/5jp2o-evicted-home-6th-september-2011.html
you have to scroll down to see her question

Click to expand...


this saga has all the ingredients for a comedy. someone call Hollywood quick. Spielberg will want to get the screenplay rights for this.


----------



## Ladyinred (13 January 2013)

Red30563 said:



			Is this him?

http://news.bbc.co.uk/local/devon/h...eligion_and_ethics/newsid_8247000/8247282.stm

Click to expand...

Yes, Red. You have to read his blog!!!

For anyone that is interested much of the story was outed on this thread on a now defunct forum: http://equithink.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=general&action=display&thread=4605&page=1


----------



## Amaranta (13 January 2013)

*sobs* 22 of my friends like this page


----------



## guido16 (13 January 2013)

Amaranta said:



			*sobs* 22 of my friends like this page 

Click to expand...

Jesus, if I was you I would just put myself to sleep now, if I was you.


----------



## piebaldsparkle (13 January 2013)

Amaranta said:



			*sobs* 22 of my friends like this page 

Click to expand...

I have 8 but am certain the majority have 'liked' to get accepted on the Wrexham horse rescue page, which is now a closed group.


----------



## Amaranta (13 January 2013)

piebaldsparkle said:



			I have 8 but am certain the majority have 'liked' to get accepted on the Wrexham horse rescue page, which is now a closed group. 

Click to expand...

I am sure you are right having looked at who they are, feeling better now


----------



## Archangel (13 January 2013)

Chuffing Nora - the monk raised £20,000 - 

Twenty thousand chuffing pounds - where did that go?

You couldn't make it up could you?

Actually - this is interesting but the name seems to be a different D
here


----------



## Queenbee (13 January 2013)

Ladyinred said:



			Ok, but it will be long an d parts of it will have to be omitted because although we know them to be fact they are unproven.

D and her friend 'Rose' owned a rescue on Jersey. They imported a truckload of feral Darties as the plac closed it's doors, so put them back on the truck and took them all the way back to Devon (Can't tell you more about that bit as we only know what we pieced together after a major sleuthing session) Anyways. They bought a farm in Devon and set up their operation from there. The organisation was called QOLAS (Quality of life animal sanctuary) and was in trouble more or less from the word go. D started to ask on various forums for help and advice. Many many people, including some good friends of mine, offered her all sorts of help and advice and how to get charitable status. One offered to do all her accounting for her, but, strangely, D was not willing to make available the figures needed.

All throughout this period she continued to take in more and more animals. The original feral herd remained untouched and she could see no reason why they should ever be handled (err feet, worming, health issues)She spoke out loudly anf at length against indiscriminate breeding and then announced she had two foals after  one of her uncut colts had got in with the mares (quelle surprise)

I will omit the sotory of the mad monk, because although it shows D's gullibility it isnt relevant to this.

Needless to say the bank finally foreclosed on her despite some heart rending TV footage.. and Wendy Valentine stepped into the breach and took all the horses to Hillside where they will get a decent life.

Lots lots more to this story, these are the bare bones. She is the LAST person  to be acting as Clwyd's 'angel'... if he didn't need help before then he sure will now 

Click to expand...


Dont know if this is related, but there was (about 2 years ago) a truck load of ferrals seized on a ferry, they were all in a really bad way and homes were found for all the horses back in england.  One of the mares on the ship was in foal and gave birth whilst en route   I only know this because she ended up at a small charity I know in Torbay area with her foal.  As I said, no idea whether its related to this admin woman, but even if it isnt its not looking very good is it?

There is a post on the FB page 'the truth about CD'  from the person who apparently reported CD five years ago,  he got a follow up call from the RSPCA saying that there were no less than 10 dead horses found at the site.  Apparently the poster is going to contact RSPCA and ask what the outcome was, was a case bought/is it part of the current case etc.  That should be informative.


----------



## smokey (13 January 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			She's not you is she? 

Click to expand...

Oh Fiona, how could you think that?


----------



## FionaM12 (13 January 2013)

smokey said:



			Oh Fiona, how could you think that?  

Click to expand...

Well good luck with your herd. If you find you can't cope, I'm sure we can start a FB page and have a big whip-round to help you.


----------



## smokey (13 January 2013)

Patterdale said:



			Strange how she wants 2 colts and a mare and not the other way around. Think she likes vet bills!?
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps she already has a couple of scabby mares from our traveller friend? 
Or perhaps, in keeping with the ignorance demonstrated on fb, she made a deliberate mistake, so as not to have her cover blown?


----------



## smokey (13 January 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			Well good luck with your herd. If you find you can't cope, I'm sure we can start a FB page and have a big whip-round to help you. 

Click to expand...

I can't cope, how soon can I have my money?


----------



## Tinypony (13 January 2013)

Some of us on another forum tried very hard to get to the bottom of what was happening at QUOLAS and offer help if appropriate, I'm sure Ladyinred will attest to the frustration that involved.  The stumbling blocks were many:
A reluctance to share the annual accounts.
A refusal to change a non-rehoming policy.
A refusal to stop admitting animals.
Failure to get colts gelded, resulting in "unplanned" foals after the colts escaped.  (I can still find the photos and happy announcements posted on the birth of the foals!).
A lack of proper accommodation for old or sick equines if needed.
That's just off the top of my head...  The involvement of the Gesar Foundation was hailed by the owner of QUOLAS as some sort of salvation, but as we pointed out, it was only putting off the financial problems for two years and, surprise, they ended up evicted.  
Basically they were animal hoarders who had managed to get charitable status in Jersey, and expected the whole family to be able to live on a farm, surrounded by horses and other animals to care for, funded by the public.  Even that they couldn't do properly, as evidenced by the foals being bred.
The animals were taken in by Hillside, who I personally think are pretty great, and many of us who tried to get involved have made donations to them from time to time.


----------



## smokey (13 January 2013)

angelish said:



			page won't let me comment  think iv'e been barred too 
i really don't understand how they can even try to justify those photo's 

still i really ran amok on there must have taken them ages to delete all my posts 

Click to expand...

Me too, commented on nearly everything!


----------



## suestowford (14 January 2013)

I'm a bit confused about the Debbies.

Is Debbie the Admin (on the pro page) Debbie Hughes from Equine Section, or Debbie de Ste Croix from QOLAS and the mad monk?

Or maybe they are one and the same person?


----------



## Star_Chaser (14 January 2013)

Can anyone get onto FB today??  I was able to this morning went to make an enquiry about a nice pony on a friends page and its down for maintenance


----------



## Spiritedly (14 January 2013)

I can get on ok.


----------



## Ladyinred (14 January 2013)

suestowford said:



			I'm a bit confused about the Debbies.

Is Debbie the Admin (on the pro page) Debbie Hughes from Equine Section, or Debbie de Ste Croix from QOLAS and the mad monk?

Or maybe they are one and the same person?
		
Click to expand...

Two different people.

Debbie the admin is Debbie de St Croix, formerly  of QOLAS and the mad monk.


----------



## mbsports (14 January 2013)

Best of all these bl**dy idiots own horses they are responsible for....Oh for a IQ test before you can have a horse. Tongue in check LOL


----------



## Lady La La (14 January 2013)

Ladyinred said:



			Oh dear god. I KNEW I shouldn't have looked.

I know who Debbie de St Croix is. She had her own 'rescue' in Devon, complete with uncut colts breeding mares and unhandled horses. Last year all her horses were rescued by Hillside...

If anyone wants to know more then just ask!
		
Click to expand...

She's a bloody fruit-loop. I've encountered her on FB several times before, and she is absolutely barmy. 



Amaranta said:



			*sobs* 22 of my friends like this page 

Click to expand...

Behave yourself  Myself and several others only 'like' it so that we can see the regular (and mental) updates the lovely Debbie comes out with, and challenge them. You should have known that  

...Although saying that, I have now been booted off


----------



## Amymay (14 January 2013)

I too have only 'liked' the page so that I can keep an eye on what's being said.


----------



## Spiritedly (14 January 2013)

I liked the page so I could see what was being said but couldn't contain my need to comment any longer so I may now be banned.
I had to reply to the comment someone made in response to why the ponies aren't being gelded before being sold so some numpty said 'if you can't afford to geld then don't buy the pony'  hmmm...surely that would also apply to Clwyd breeding them and owning them then?  He can't afford to have them gelded so shouldn't own them.


----------



## Ibblebibble (14 January 2013)

just posted and will start counting down to my ban
Do people not realise that the horses we all saw on the programme were not those deemed neglected by the RSPCA?? the neglected ones had already been removed and as it's still an ongoing case the only people who know how bad they were are the RSPCA, the magistrate who sentenced him and Clwyd! As much as he seemed a likeable old chap none of you know him or have seen any of his horses in the flesh, only what C4 showed you, i really hope that he is as innocent as he was portrayed but sadly i think not and many people are being duped into parting with money by a very cleverly edited half hour programme and the admin on this group,wise up and think about who exactly is receiving your donations before you part with your hard earned cash. how long do you reckon that will last 

Muppets all wanting to 'feel good' about themselves, wonder how many of them normally frown and grumble about collectors from bona fide registered charities outside shops etc but here they are happily handing over money to some bird who's popped up and said she's collecting for Clwyd


----------



## Amaranta (14 January 2013)

Lady La La said:



			She's a bloody fruit-loop. I've encountered her on FB several times before, and she is absolutely barmy. 



Behave yourself  Myself and several others only 'like' it so that we can see the regular (and mental) updates the lovely Debbie comes out with, and challenge them. You should have known that  

...Although saying that, I have now been booted off 

Click to expand...

Lol I realised that after perusing them 

Purposely not commenting (really really hard  ) so I can read the updates, some of the suggestions are just completely out of this world.  Makes me wonder how old some of the posters are!


----------



## djlynwood (14 January 2013)

Ive just posted on the other thread about the Jaden Cornelious donation webpage. Go to the 'meet the team' tab.

Debbie is a trustee and the monk is a patron of it.


----------



## Amaranta (14 January 2013)

Who is this mad monk????


----------



## Serenity087 (14 January 2013)

Wow, this is a turnaround that I missed!

Well. I have still ridden and loved one of Clwyd's horses.  My sister still owns one of his home bred foals.  My mother has spoken to Clwyd in person.

So I'm not joining a Facebook group in either direction.  It's just a bunch of menopausal women who have no idea about the real situation arguing for the sake of arguing.

I know what I know and I'm not saying any more than Emma, Milo and Clwyd have been nothing but lovely.  That is a man who knows and loves his horses.

Just a shame the uk's mental health network is pants.


----------



## lamehorse (14 January 2013)

so glad someone else has noticed the state of the uk mental health !!!


----------



## Blurr (14 January 2013)

According to JC Fundraising they are accepting donations on behalf of the Horse and Owner Help Centre (which is a limited by guarantee company incorporated by Michelle Crowther on 23 November 2012, Harry Johnson is the other director).  Their first set of accounts should be interesting, but not due to be filed until August 2014 so a long wait.

Of course, the directors of the company will not benefit in anyway and all monies will go to helping Clwyd's (and others like him) horses.

I haven't seen any info regarding the rehoming policy that Michelle has. My own feeling is that if there is no contract in place to be able to return animals to her should the new owner's circumstances change (pus home checks etc as per reputable charities), then she's a dealer.  If this is the case then hats off to her, how many dealers can say they get the general public to pay for the running costs of their business?!  Impressive stuff.


----------



## igglepop (14 January 2013)

Ibblebibble said:



			just posted and will start counting down to my ban

Click to expand...

Sadly i cant see your post  but the page does make interesting reading. Don't suppose anybody wants to own up to being Steward Miller he seems to be doing a good job of annoying people and hasn't been banned yet.


----------



## Spiritedly (14 January 2013)

Well my comment stayed and I've not been booted off for it   Wonder if my next  comment asking what exactly the donations are going towards will stay. I can't understand why people are donating rugs for a herd of unhandled horses?


----------



## Ibblebibble (14 January 2013)

Spiritedly said:



			Well my comment stayed and I've not been booted off for it   Wonder if my next  comment asking what exactly the donations are going towards will stay. I can't understand why people are donating rugs for a herd of unhandled horses?
		
Click to expand...

you're still there and so am i we must be special


----------



## djlynwood (14 January 2013)

Noticed that some peoples comments are staying.

Bit confused over who is Debbie admin on that though.


----------



## Ladyinred (14 January 2013)

djlynwood said:



			Noticed that some peoples comments are staying.

Bit confused over who is Debbie admin on that though.
		
Click to expand...

Read back on this thread and all will be revealed. She is well known to a few of us.


----------



## Serenity087 (14 January 2013)

Spiritedly said:



			Well my comment stayed and I've not been booted off for it   Wonder if my next  comment asking what exactly the donations are going towards will stay. I can't understand why people are donating rugs for a herd of unhandled horses?
		
Click to expand...

I used to ride one of Clwyd's unhandled horses and I didn't need to break her in first.... Just saying


----------



## Lady La La (14 January 2013)

Serenity087 said:



			I used to ride one of Clwyd's unhandled horses and I didn't need to break her in first.... Just saying 

Click to expand...

Yeah, but you also described him as a man who knows about horses - whereas Michelle, his spokesperson, seems to think he doesn't even know about basic worming. Something that hasn't changed over time.


----------



## Moomin1 (14 January 2013)

Exactly! The man was a prolific breeder for years, I am pretty sure he will have a clue about worming. But in any case, it matters not, he has been found guilty of causing unnecessary suffering.  There is no excuse for that.


----------



## competitiondiva (14 January 2013)

Moomin, there's always 'excuses'! But there's no defence for it!!!! The good thing under the animal welfare act is if the judge does not give a ban on keeping horses, they have to tell say in open court why not. So hopefully come April this whole situation will be resolved.


----------



## competitiondiva (14 January 2013)

Damn can't edit on my tablet version! Lol, .... They have to say..... Not 'tell say!!'


----------



## Moomin1 (14 January 2013)

Very true CD.  Fingers crossed for a complete ban on all animals


----------



## FionaM12 (14 January 2013)

amymay said:



			I too have only 'liked' the page so that I can keep an eye on what's being said.
		
Click to expand...

please everyone: you can save the page to favourites or use the fb search bar to find it and you don't have to 'like' the page to comment.

By 'liking' u increase their membership and show your support. If you don't support them, PLEASE unlike!


----------



## carthorse (14 January 2013)

I unliked the page


----------



## Ibblebibble (14 January 2013)

ooops i appear to have upset one of the admin (where's the whistling innocently smiley when you need one)


----------



## Serenity087 (14 January 2013)

Lady La La said:



			Yeah, but you also described him as a man who knows about horses - whereas Michelle, his spokesperson, seems to think he doesn't even know about basic worming. Something that hasn't changed over time.
		
Click to expand...

I imagine he did once know about worming, what with breeding horses that won prizes!  I think we all know the wormy look has never been in vogue in the show ring... far from it!!!

Not saying Michelle is wrong... but that part of things just doesn't seem to add up!


----------



## djlynwood (14 January 2013)

Wow, another tug on the heart strings.


----------



## sherry90 (14 January 2013)

IB I applaud you if you are who I think you are! Great post, made her squirm a bit didn't it! If the paper were inaccurate in reporting why doesn't she give the correct version of events? I'd ask this myself but I'm blocked  
Also, I would 'like' your link but can't 
Hoping you are who I think otherwise I sound as nutty as Cruella De Ville herself


----------



## djlynwood (14 January 2013)

Sherry90 with you on that comment. I cant like the postd you are refering to as Im blocked also. Would also like to know the answer to the question you raised.


----------



## Ibblebibble (14 January 2013)

i am JW if that's who you think i am  if she had nothing to hide it was a rather large over reaction on her part! She'll post lots of heart wrenching posts now of her 'babies'  mind you i might suggest that people donate to Hillside instead of Clwyd, they have lots of extra animals to fund thanks to her!!

aww i've been evicted lol


----------



## igglepop (14 January 2013)

Ibblebibble said:



			i am JW if that's who you think i am  if she had nothing to hide it was a rather large over reaction on her part! She'll post lots of heart wrenching posts now of her 'babies'  mind you i might suggest that people donate to Hillside instead of Clwyd, they have lots of extra animals to fund thanks to her!!
		
Click to expand...

If it was you who posted the newspaper link it appears to of vanished i swear she said she wouldn't delete it but you will be happy to know there is a video of her babies.


----------



## Girlychu (14 January 2013)

Sadly JW's posts have been removed. JW asked some pertinent questions. Would have liked to see the answers  Heart strings being tugged now......


----------



## sherry90 (14 January 2013)

Argh how irritating, why are they shying away from the important points?!
 IB perhaps post it on the 'truth about Clwyd' page. That seems to be the place the non-sheeple are going too  and they won't delete your comments. However, she has also posted on there too so be prepared for more ramblings of hers! 
Good on you for posting it in the first place though


----------



## Girlychu (14 January 2013)

sherry90 said:



			Argh how irritating, why are they shying away from the important points?!
 IB perhaps post it on the 'truth about Clwyd' page. That seems to be the place the non-sheeple are going too  and they won't delete your comments. However, she has also posted on there too so be prepared for more ramblings of hers! 
Good on you for posting it in the first place though 

Click to expand...

^This^


----------



## Ibblebibble (14 January 2013)

i did think of it but didn't want to drag the truth page into a slanging match with the admin of the support page  is there anyone here who isn't banned?


----------



## Ladyinred (14 January 2013)

Ibblebibble said:



			i did think of it but didn't want to drag the truth page into a slanging match with the admin of the support page  is there anyone here who isn't banned?
		
Click to expand...

Not banned yet but have had a comment removed. Do you want me to post something?


----------



## djlynwood (14 January 2013)

Ibblebibble I go away for 5 mins and its all gone. You composed yourself extremly well. Debbie just sounded insane.


----------



## Ladyinred (14 January 2013)

djlynwood said:



			Ibblebibble I go away for 5 mins and its all gone. You composed yourself extremly well. Debbie just sounded insane.
		
Click to expand...

Par for the course


----------



## Red30563 (14 January 2013)

I saw IB's post on there and read Debbie's replies. She may not _want_ her past brought up but when parts of your life have been in the papers and on the internet you _can't_ hide from it... and nor _should_ you, if you are admin of a page asking people for money etc. People have every right to Google your name and check who you are and what you have done previously.

I would like to think that if Michelle/Debbie/& co were ever to apply for charitable status, the Charities Commission would go through any prospective trustees etc with a fine-tooth comb. (I actually know nothing about what the CC do when one applies to be a charity, but I am hoping they would be thorough.) So no one involved with that page should be surprised when members of the public do the same.


----------



## djlynwood (14 January 2013)

Ive just tried to comment on the youtube vid Debbie has posted but I cant for some reason. Cant be banned from that as well surely?!


----------



## Mongoose11 (14 January 2013)

After googling her I posted on her latest 'look how wonderful I am and what I did for horses' post. I put one word.... Deluded.

Instant ban


----------



## Ladyinred (14 January 2013)

BillieBlitzen said:



			After googling her I posted on her latest 'look how wonderful I am and what I did for horses' post. I put one word.... Deluded.

Instant ban 

Click to expand...


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (14 January 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			Exactly! The man was a prolific breeder for years, I am pretty sure he will have a clue about worming. But in any case, it matters not, he has been found guilty of causing unnecessary suffering.  There is no excuse for that.
		
Click to expand...

And again Moomin, I find myself agreeing with you 
Personally I think this post just about sums the whole thing up..???


----------



## Girlychu (14 January 2013)

Red30563 said:



			I saw IB's post on there and read Debbie's replies. She may not _want_ her past brought up but when parts of your life have been in the papers and on the internet you _can't_ hide from it... and nor _should_ you, if you are admin of a page asking people for money etc. People have every right to Google your name and check who you are and what you have done previously.

I would like to think that if Michelle/Debbie/& co were applying for charitable status, the Charities Commission would go through any prospective trustees etc with a fine-tooth comb. (I actually know nothing about what the CC do when one applies to be a charity, but I am hoping they would be thorough.) So no one involved with that page should be surprised when MOTP do the same.
		
Click to expand...

Well said. Everything is in the public domain. I for one am extremely worried that people are donating money etc to an organisation that has not got charitable status and has at least one(?) trustee with a dubious history. 

I just cannot believe that people are wearing 'rose tinted glasses' and fail to see that Clwyd is -
squatting
has/is neglecting his animals
has chosen to live an alternative life style

I mean will the 'help' be there/still needed this time next year? 

I just can't see the man changing - he is a hoarder.

My elder sister is an animal hoarder (cats) and I know that we have to keep an eye on her all the time. It can be heartbreaking at times and I know she has a illness. Hoarders don't change!


----------



## Spiritedly (14 January 2013)

I'm most surprised I'm still there   After my last post I may not be for much longer though 

I agree the RSPCA shouldn't go after the innocent like Clwyd! They should go after the people who have so many animals they can't give them even basic health care, whose animals are infested with parasites so badly it affects their long term health and in some cases die and are left to rot, who despite attempts to help them continue to breed and inter breed causing untold invisible problems....Oh wait....


----------



## Moomin1 (14 January 2013)

HeavyHorseHugger said:



			And again Moomin, I find myself agreeing with you 
Personally I think this post just about sums the whole thing up..??? 

Click to expand...

!  I am now going to go and lie down in a darkened room with a cold flannel!


----------



## Patterdale (14 January 2013)

What have I missed?


----------



## guesstimation (14 January 2013)

ah that was you Spiritedly I smiled at that and liked it!  I'd stepped away but actually given in and commented now that's what happens when bored in hotel room! 

As for Debbie and QOL I think hillside were amazing and deserve support, Wendy started redwings too I believe so worthy cause.  I do feel a little for Debbie in sense of having such a passion, wanting to help and losing it all that would break you but what I never get is why they don't help themselves like not rehoming, it's a nice ideal but it's never going to work. I think she is no different to many others out there who mean well and do truly love the animals but are totally unrealistic as to the practicalties and the realism of it all.


----------



## sherry90 (14 January 2013)

Billieblitzen I saw your post before it was swiped before my very eyes! Magic


----------



## Moomin1 (14 January 2013)

I wouldn't be so sure on Hillside either. 

I remember quite a concerning thread on here some time back, didn't shed very good light.


----------



## guesstimation (14 January 2013)

Really, that surprises me I always think them as one of the good ones!


----------



## igglepop (14 January 2013)

I feel like I'm failing you guys as I'm not banned loving your posts tho. Wasn't hill side the one who supposedly acquired animals destined for slaughter without permission or am i thinking of another. Ps if you want anything posted let me know.


----------



## horsesatemymoney (14 January 2013)

There's a pic of a car, laden with goodies, and Michelle has commented saying how happy C was and it was all captured by the film crew- there must be a sequal coming our way! (puts head in hands)


----------



## FionaM12 (14 January 2013)

HeavyHorseHugger said:



			And again Moomin, I find myself agreeing with you 
Personally I think this post just about sums the whole thing up..??? 

Click to expand...




Moomin1 said:



!  I am now going to go and lie down in a darkened room with a cold flannel!
		
Click to expand...

Get a room you two.


----------



## Patterdale (14 January 2013)

What's all this about a fake charity number??


----------



## Moomin1 (14 January 2013)

guesstimation said:



			Really, that surprises me I always think them as one of the good ones!
		
Click to expand...

The thread was along the lines of 'stolen' animals, farm animals being transported illegally without proper documentation, a grey squirrel that was severly injured that they released back into the wild, and an Egyptian goose which they released back into the wild.  (Both illegal to release in the UK)


----------



## Spiritedly (14 January 2013)

Patterdale said:



			What's all this about a fake charity number??
		
Click to expand...

I think they put up a comment stating the money donated was going to the charity but when someone checked the name and number with the charities commission it came up as unknown.


----------



## sherry90 (14 January 2013)

They have cleverly worded (maybe reworded?) the description of the group on Facebook where it mentions the 'registered company' number not a charity number so I believe they aren't setting it up as a charity as such.


----------



## Patterdale (14 January 2013)

Oooooh......awkward! 

You know, the more I read that page, the more sad it makes me. 
That Debbie's obviously a bit.....different? Misguided? But it seems that all these people actually and truly believe that they are helping. I feel a bit sorry for them. 

This is turning into such a weird affair. I don't know how it'll all end, but I think there'll be far more revelations to come.


----------



## Moomin1 (14 January 2013)

sherry90 said:



			They have cleverly worded (maybe reworded?) the description of the group on Facebook where it mentions the 'registered company' number not a charity number so I believe they aren't setting it up as a charity as such.
		
Click to expand...

So in other words they are registered as a business, in which case she is a dealer then.


----------



## sherry90 (14 January 2013)

Hmm the plot thickens 
I agree with Guesstimation when they said that maybe Debbie has the right idea in the rescuing and rehoming but Debbie is deluded in the way this is going to be done. She is also blinkered to the difficulties and as such has used this show to 'blow her own trumpet'. As this has backfired and ibblebibble quite rightly pointed out the other side of the coin and would thus rock the 'cults' boat, she replied via a nasty pm to IB! Very respectable for a rescue centre patron huh?!
I am just concerned at the emphasis they are placing upon TV programmes and filming. I agree exposure to neglected horses is good but if it another edited shambles we will be in a worse state than we are now with the bleeting sheeple sending log fires and clothes to a man who has taken it upo himself to live in squallor. It's the horses we need to help, and sadly there are not just these with Clwyd that need our help


----------



## horsesatemymoney (14 January 2013)

sherry90 said:



			I am just concerned at the emphasis they are placing upon TV programmes and filming. I agree exposure to neglected horses is good but if it another edited shambles we will be in a worse state than we are now with the bleeting sheeple sending log fires and clothes to a man who has taken it upo himself to live in squallor. It's the horses we need to help, and sadly there are not just these with Clwyd that need our help 

Click to expand...

I don't think it will be anything but- not only will ch4 not want to have egg on their face, by admitting they might have got it wrong fist, but Clwyd and Co are not likely to give permission to film for a 2nd time unless  it shows them in a positive light. Where will it end?! Even if the RSPCA publically admitted the pics were f C's horses, the do-goders will still say that it was in the past, the point now is to concentrate on his current horses


----------



## Moomin1 (14 January 2013)

He appears to now have a new wardrobe of clothes which have been donated to him.

The comments on that site are almost unbearable to read!  What is wrong with people?!  They are all saying what a lovely kind man he is and how they would like him to be their friend, and that he put his horses before himself!


----------



## horsesatemymoney (14 January 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			He appears to now have a new wardrobe of clothes which have been donated to him.

The comments on that site are almost unbearable to read!  What is wrong with people?!  They are all saying what a lovely kind man he is and how they would like him to be their friend, and that he put his horses before himself!  

Click to expand...

One even said if they met C they'd hug him- I'm sorry, but, ew!  Somebody mentioned donating a caravan!  It's crazy!


----------



## smokey (14 January 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			He appears to now have a new wardrobe of clothes which have been donated to him.

The comments on that site are almost unbearable to read!  What is wrong with people?!  They are all saying what a lovely kind man he is and how they would like him to be their friend, and that he put his horses before himself!  

Click to expand...

It's sickening, these people are so deluded, and yet if anyone dares to question their wisdom, or the motives of the site, they attack and make riddiculous statements to justify themselves. Scary to think they actually believe the cr*p they're spouting


----------



## guesstimation (14 January 2013)

I am tearing my hair out that people can say what sort of person he is having never met him!  How do they know he's not rubbing his hands together saying suckers!  

If he gets a ban in April I wonder how they'd slant a second programme, he'll probably be in a mansion with stables, horsewalker and gallops by then!


----------



## Moomin1 (14 January 2013)

guesstimation said:



			I am tearing my hair out that people can say what sort of person he is having never met him!  How do they know he's not rubbing his hands together saying suckers!  

If he gets a ban in April I wonder how they'd slant a second programme, he'll probably be in a mansion with stables, horsewalker and gallops by then!
		
Click to expand...

PMSL!  Probably!  I can imagine a major protest outside the magistrates court with all the little followers carrying banners and chaining themselves to railings!


----------



## smokey (14 January 2013)

With a wood burner, new cooker and fridge. And a static caravan in the grounds for his staff!


----------



## sherry90 (14 January 2013)

Human rights drivel will no doubt be spouted if he gets a ban!


----------



## Girlychu (15 January 2013)

think I'm about to be banned.......


----------



## guesstimation (15 January 2013)

I've just had images of Clwyd supporters v non supporters waving banners at each other outside the court lol. Channel 4 has a lot to answer for!


----------



## Moomin1 (15 January 2013)

Somebody's posted on there the IHDG statement about the black horse having projectile scouring and severe worm burden and overgrown feet, and yet the STILL don't seem to make any comment about it.  They are deluded.  Must be.


----------



## igglepop (15 January 2013)

If he wants donations i have a few horse care books if that will help.


----------



## Moomin1 (15 January 2013)

igglepop said:



			If he wants donations i have a few horse care books if that will help.
		
Click to expand...

PAHAHAHA!!


----------



## horsesatemymoney (15 January 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			Somebody's posted on there the IHDG statement about the black horse having projectile scouring and severe worm burden and overgrown feet, and yet the STILL don't seem to make any comment about it.  They are deluded.  Must be.
		
Click to expand...

I bet some of its embarrassment- like they've committed to team clwyd, given money and now dont want to believe that they may have tbeen duped


----------



## guesstimation (15 January 2013)

That was me, was making a point about rspca training but thought i'd include the whole thing, I see someone has posted a link to the real truth page again too between other comments on recent photo of him!


----------



## igglepop (15 January 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			PAHAHAHA!!
		
Click to expand...

Im only trying to help


----------



## guesstimation (15 January 2013)

Yeah I think a lot will be wanting to save face if all the bad stuff turns out to be true. I have a lot of respect for people who were duped initially but have taken a step back and gone hang on a minute but to keep going now at least wait until the full facts are out and official

what upset me a bit was someone in Yorkshire wants to donate stuff from.them and others, a very kind gesture but they must have worthy causes in Yorkshire too needing that help who haven't got the controversy around them. Also see full details with company number put on there. It's just worrying.


----------



## Ladyinred (15 January 2013)

guesstimation said:



			Yeah I think a lot will be wanting to save face if all the bad stuff turns out to be true. I have a lot of respect for people who were duped initially but have taken a step back and gone hang on a minute but to keep going now at least wait until the full facts are out and official

what upset me a bit was someone in Yorkshire wants to donate stuff from.them and others, a very kind gesture but they must have worthy causes in Yorkshire too needing that help who haven't got the controversy around them. Also see full details with company number put on there. It's just worrying.
		
Click to expand...

Annoys me that there are so many genuine and worthwhile horse charities who are not getting one tenth of what he is. If people wnt to donate, that's brilliant, but donate to a verified cause and not some dodgy old geezer who was the subject of a rather biased docu-drama on the telly!


----------



## horsesatemymoney (15 January 2013)

Ladyinred said:



			Annoys me that there are so many genuine and worthwhile horse charities who are not getting one tenth of what he is. If people wnt to donate, that's brilliant, but donate to a verified cause and not some dodgy old geezer who was the subject of a rather biased docu-drama on the telly!
		
Click to expand...

That picture, in his new togs- well, for me, his face says it all


----------



## Moomin1 (15 January 2013)

horsesatemymoney said:



			That picture, in his new togs- well, for me, his face says it all 

Click to expand...

He's better dressed than me now! 

I better get down the charity shop! 

Seriously though, how anyone can have admiration for a man who has caused suffering to his horses is disgusting.  Sympathy for his background circumstances, maybe, but not admiration, which is what those on that site appear to have.

To be quite honest, I find it difficult to sympathise with anybody who has caused animals to suffer, certainly ones who have chosen that lifestyle, and also then revel in the handouts and media attention they get from the suffering which they caused.  I also think that the sheer lack of care he displayed when that foal was found dead sums it up really..his only initial comments where 'what if the RSPCA find this?'.  So really, all he was arsed about was getting caught.  

OMFG, just seen that Michelle has now told everyone when Clwyd's birthday is!  She's bloody hinting at people donating presents for his soddin birthday!!  Unbelievable.  He will be getting ten billion birthday cakes sent to him now.


----------



## Ladyinred (15 January 2013)

horsesatemymoney said:



			That picture, in his new togs- well, for me, his face says it all 

Click to expand...

Smug? Is that the word you mean?


----------



## horsesatemymoney (15 January 2013)

well said moomin . from the sales he complained there was no cash left for him. imagine what may have been edited out!


----------



## horsesatemymoney (15 January 2013)

LIR I didnt want to say in case I was being cynical....but that's the word I was thinking of.


----------



## shelly19 (15 January 2013)

Posted about the black pony...tried to be tactful so not to be banned.


----------



## Moomin1 (15 January 2013)

This country has gone mad.  And if that documentary hadn't been aired, and the RSPCA had of done nothing, those pictures would have caused absolute outrage amonst the majority.  Yet because of a 30 minute biased and misguided program, the RSPCA are the baddies and mean people, and this man is some kind of celebrity hero.  Makes me sick to the stomach to think people can actually have that sort of mindset.


----------



## Spring Feather (15 January 2013)

Ladyinred said:



			Smug? Is that the word you mean?
		
Click to expand...

Half-witted I'd say.


----------



## horsesatemymoney (15 January 2013)

moomin , would you believe it, but his birthday is the week after next!


----------



## Ladyinred (15 January 2013)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-new-arrival-giving-birth-bay-white-foal.html


Is this the same Michelle Crowther? No mention of her dealing/livery business here. I know I have heard the name and seen her before, it's been bothering me for a couple of days but I can't place her.


----------



## Ladyinred (15 January 2013)

horsesatemymoney said:



			moomin , would you believe it, but his birthday is the week after next!
		
Click to expand...

I'll bake him a cake. 













(not)


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (15 January 2013)

Am i the only one who thinks in the pic of him in his new clothes apart from looking smug he also has a look of Sam Dingle?


----------



## horsesatemymoney (15 January 2013)

lady in red you can take your cake to the surprise party somebody has mentioned organising! where will it end?!


----------



## Ladyinred (15 January 2013)

horsesatemymoney said:



			lady in red you can take your cake to the surprise party somebody has mentioned organising! where will it end?!
		
Click to expand...

Jeeeeez....

Next thing they will be rallying round for a collection for Jamie Gray...


----------



## Moomin1 (15 January 2013)

Ladyinred said:



			Jeeeeez....

Next thing they will be rallying round for a collection for Jamie Gray...
		
Click to expand...

Lol!  

They're certainly not far off that mentality!   One bit that really got me was when somebody said we could all learn something from Clwyd!  What, like how to succesfully allow your horses to drop like flies?!

Oooh and someone's just said that 'he is a member of the old school, he knows his stuff'.  Well in that bloomin case why are his horses in the condition they are in?!  That makes it even worse!


----------



## Ladyinred (15 January 2013)

Or how to get a bunch of excessively gullible young women to pay for your hobby for you!


----------



## igglepop (15 January 2013)

shelly19 said:



			Posted about the black pony...tried to be tactful so not to be banned.
		
Click to expand...

Was that you, i commented on that in jest " You must not speak ill of him, he loves his horses and thats all they need  ps don't you know none of the mean thing have been proven and are all in the past  " `i just got a rude pm telling me off for being so stupid as to think love is enough. I would of thought the  and  would of shown it to be a joke...... apparently I'm an ignorant fool who should not be allowed near horses perhaps i need the horse care books after all.


----------



## Ladyinred (15 January 2013)

igglepop said:



			Was that you, i commented on that in jest " You must not speak ill of him, he loves his horses and thats all they need  ps don't you know none of the mean thing have been proven and are all in the past  " `i just got a rude pm telling me off for being so stupid as to think love is enough. I would of thought the  and  would of shown it to be a joke...... apparently I'm an ignorant fool who should not be allowed near horses perhaps i need the horse care books after all.
		
Click to expand...

Ah. That's the one I commented on too.


----------



## igglepop (15 January 2013)

It wasn't you who pm'ed me was it lol, if your sue your horse is beautiful.


----------



## Ladyinred (15 January 2013)

Not me that pm'd but thank you anyway. She is a Sec D who was actually in far worse condition than Clwyds when we bought her (from her breeder), but that's another story.


----------



## penhwnllys_stardust (15 January 2013)

Really should be sleeping right now


----------



## Alyth (15 January 2013)

I've got to know!!  What is Clwyd?!


----------



## Ladyinred (15 January 2013)

Why are people now trying to justify the plight of these horses by comparing them to New Forest and Darties? What difference does it make where they are or who owns them, if they need attention then that's all that matters. I am not a great fan of the RSPCA but even I can see they have to start somewhere!


----------



## Ibblebibble (15 January 2013)

Ladyinred said:



			Annoys me that there are so many genuine and worthwhile horse charities who are not getting one tenth of what he is. If people wnt to donate, that's brilliant, but donate to a verified cause and not some dodgy old geezer who was the subject of a rather biased docu-drama on the telly!
		
Click to expand...

totally this LIR, perhaps post that on their page(if you;re still not banned lol)
I felt sorry for the chap originally but once you sit back and think without the initial emotion you realise there is a slightly different story, one not quite so pleasant!


----------



## Amymay (15 January 2013)

Ladyinred said:



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-new-arrival-giving-birth-bay-white-foal.html


Is this the same Michelle Crowther? No mention of her dealing/livery business here. I know I have heard the name and seen her before, it's been bothering me for a couple of days but I can't place her.
		
Click to expand...

Certainly look the same.


----------



## competitiondiva (15 January 2013)

I'm trying not to go on, what they are saying about comparable to the newfies and dartmoors etc.... can someone point out that even these are 'owned' and therefore the owner is responsible, they still have their feet tended to, wormed de loused etc and if any are found suffering, the owner is still accountable!


----------



## Ladyinred (15 January 2013)

competitiondiva said:



			I'm trying not to go on, what they are saying about comparable to the newfies and dartmoors etc.... can someone point out that even these are 'owned' and therefore the owner is responsible, they still have their feet tended to, wormed de loused etc and if any are found suffering, the owner is still accountable!
		
Click to expand...

They wouldn't hear if you shouted it at them. Total, single-minded Clwyd worshippers. He's 'speshul' doncha know? And wickedly picked on by the RSPCA and anyone else who perceives him as other than a horse loving eccentric.


----------



## Moomin1 (15 January 2013)

I am the same CD - I won't go near the page!  Won't be responsible for what I say!!


----------



## guesstimation (15 January 2013)

Where are they talking about the Dartmoors, might be best I don't see!  

Someone just posted wanting to do a collection from Devon I couldn't resist saying sorry but I'm just going to keep supporting the many centres we have in Devon, and there are a lot!

I must step away now!


----------



## misterjinglejay (15 January 2013)

Ladyinred said:



			Jeeeeez....

Next thing they will be rallying round for a collection for Jamie Gray...
		
Click to expand...

Took the words right out of my mouth, after all, the way JG treated his horses is in the past - forgive and forget. Let's give him some more horses; I'm sure he'll look after them properly this time - bless.

The world's gone mad - it's almost like a cult over there in Clwyd land, with him as their godhead, and Michelle, his spokesperson! Their motto should be 'hear no evil, see no evil, speak no evil', as that's the maxim they seem to live by.


----------



## Moomin1 (15 January 2013)

misterjay said:



			Took the words right out of my mouth, after all, the way JG treated his horses is in the past - forgive and forget. Let's give him some more horses; I'm sure he'll look after them properly this time - bless.

The world's gone mad - it's almost like a cult over there in Clwyd land, with him as their godhead, and Michelle, his spokesperson! Their motto should be 'hear no evil, see no evil, speak no evil', as that's the maxim they seem to live by.
		
Click to expand...

As I said earlier: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIGb-_ld-3w


----------



## Amymay (15 January 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			As I said earlier: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIGb-_ld-3w

Click to expand...


----------



## Magicmillbrook (15 January 2013)

Wasnt going to, but I did and put my four penny worth in.  I also have friends who are supporters - crazy!!!


----------



## annunziata (15 January 2013)

do you not think that some of the people who 'liked' his page are just curious to see what happens next I know I am...dont believe in it at all man is bonkersb there is also and anti page showing the otherside to it all!!!


----------



## annunziata (15 January 2013)

sorry this may have already been posted but what about the thruth about clywyd davies facebook page.......the man is a nutter the whole think i find rather intreaging.  i can't understand why you would help fund someone who cant afford to live?!?!  I know the horses need homes...I wonder what they are charging for the horses...I bet since the TV show the price went up!


----------



## FionaM12 (15 January 2013)

annunziata said:



			do you not think that some of the people who 'liked' his page are just curious to see what happens next I know I am...dont believe in it at all man is bonkersb there is also and anti page showing the otherside to it all!!!
		
Click to expand...

Why do people think you have to Like the page to do that?  Once you've looked at it, every time you start to type its name into the Fb search bar, you'll find it. You can also post on it without Liking it.

By "Liking" you are showing your support for the page, and all your friends see you like what they're doing.


----------



## FionaM12 (15 January 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			This country has gone mad.  And if that documentary hadn't been aired, and the RSPCA had of done nothing, those pictures would have caused absolute outrage amonst the majority.  Yet because of a 30 minute biased and misguided program, the RSPCA are the baddies and mean people, and this man is some kind of celebrity hero.  Makes me sick to the stomach to think people can actually have that sort of mindset.  

Click to expand...

To be fair, I don't think the country's any madder than previously. There have always been outbreaks of madness caused by media hype, and mob mentality breaks out.

It does worry me that the court could be influenced by his "celebrity" status and vocal supporters though when sentencing.


----------



## Amaranta (15 January 2013)

Moomin1 said:



!  I am now going to go and lie down in a darkened room with a cold flannel!
		
Click to expand...

You better lie down for longer and maybe get two cold flannels, I am going to apologise for defending this man at the beginning - as I said before I was well and truly suckered by the C4 programme!

Sorry


----------



## Moomin1 (15 January 2013)

Amaranta said:



			You better lie down for longer and maybe get two cold flannels, I am going to apologise for defending this man at the beginning - as I said before I was well and truly suckered by the C4 programme!

Sorry 

Click to expand...

Now I am worried!


----------



## FionaM12 (15 January 2013)

Amaranta said:



			You better lie down for longer and maybe get two cold flannels, I am going to apologise for defending this man at the beginning - as I said before I was well and truly suckered by the C4 programme!

Sorry 

Click to expand...

Yep, I was at first too.  Near to tears for the poor soul.


----------



## annunziata (15 January 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			Why do people think you have to Like the page to do that?  Once you've looked at it, every time you start to type its name into the Fb search bar, you'll find it. You can also post on it without Liking it.

By "Liking" you are showing your support for the page, and all your friends see you like what they're doing. 

Click to expand...

TBH I dont judge my friends on what facebook pages they like or dont like a page?!? I have some bonkers friends who like his page and some who are on there who are not so bonkers, I know this as it shows up in my news feeds but I certinaly dont judge them for it.  It a personal choice.  I am just curious to see how it all plays out....I am not on the like list there or on the like list for the against 

But there are some 8000 people talking about it and that is how is getting so much support.  The against page is some fun reading looks like the girl who runs the pro page is as bonkers as he is!


----------



## smokey (15 January 2013)

Unfortunately can't post on it any more. I can't get my head round their mentality. 'Bless!' seems to be a common comment re Clwyd. Bunch of patronising a***s! I think they are all sitting smugly at home thinking they are wonderful, charitable people, caring for someone who is much worse off than them. The type that drop their penny change in the charity box and believe they've changed lives! 
How can they not see the same as the rest of us, and have such a different viewpoint?  I did post asking how they would react if it was children rather than horses in his care, would they still be saying, "yes, they're wormy, starving and there's two dead bodies in the bedroom, but bless, he loves them and does his best, lets bake him a cake?" 
Sickening!


----------



## OWLIE185 (15 January 2013)

It sounds to me that there is some serious potential to open a phsychiatric facility to accomodate these people and their animals.  At least they could then be kept under close supervision and their animals well cared for while they are undergoing therapy for their various issues.


----------



## Moomin1 (15 January 2013)

smokey said:



			Unfortunately can't post on it any more. I can't get my head round their mentality. 'Bless!' seems to be a common comment re Clwyd. Bunch of patronising a***s! I think they are all sitting smugly at home thinking they are wonderful, charitable people, caring for someone who is much worse off than them. The type that drop their penny change in the charity box and believe they've changed lives! 
How can they see the same as the rest of us, and have such a different viewpoint?  I did post asking how they would react if it was children rather than horses in his care, would they still be saying, "yes, they're wormy, starving and there's two dead bodies in the bedroom, but bless, he loves them and does his best, lets bake him a cake?" 
Sickening!
		
Click to expand...

That's exactly it smokey, they are all glory hunters who will seriously believe that they have helped 'rescue' Clwyd and his horses.  When all they are doing is fueling the fire (and I don't just mean his brand new wood burner either!).  

Makes me sick to the stomach that people can call him 'inspirational' and 'a lovely man'.  WTF?!!!


----------



## annunziata (15 January 2013)

Makes me sick to the stomach that people can call him 'inspirational' and 'a lovely man'.  WTF?!!![/QUOTE]

Definately not inspirational at all!!  Fing fruit loop as well as eveyone helping he needs to be in a home and helped with his health and heygine!


----------



## Beausmate (15 January 2013)

Alyth said:



			I've got to know!!  What is Clwyd?!
		
Click to expand...



http://www.channel4.com/programmes/the-horse-hoarder/4od


----------



## Amaranta (15 January 2013)

I unliked the page and then found I could not post, so re liked it 

I am NOT a supporter


----------



## Moomin1 (15 January 2013)

Does Michelle herself buy and sell at Beeston? 

I know that her little helper who was in the film alledgedly used to pass a lot through Beeston.


----------



## FionaM12 (15 January 2013)

Amaranta said:



			I unliked the page and then found I could not post, so re liked it 

I am NOT a supporter
		
Click to expand...

Yet I have never Liked it and could post until banned. And can post now in another name....

I think you must be mistaken.


----------



## djlynwood (15 January 2013)

I didnt like the page but could still post util banned.


----------



## smokey (15 January 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			Yet I have never Liked it and could post until banned. And can post now in another name....

I think you must be mistaken.
		
Click to expand...

Did you set up a new fb account, or just change your name?


----------



## Amaranta (15 January 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			Yet I have never Liked it and could post until banned. And can post now in another name....

I think you must be mistaken.
		
Click to expand...


Hmmm I am almost certain I could not post 

But then I am easily confused!


----------



## Amaranta (15 January 2013)

Well have just unliked it and hey presto I can post.

Don't know what the hell was going on last time then


----------



## Queenbee (15 January 2013)

Amaranta said:



			Well have just unliked it and hey presto I can post.

Don't know what the hell was going on last time then 

Click to expand...

Oh thats good to know... I shall go and unlike it now


----------



## fburton (15 January 2013)

Heavens, what a guddle!


----------



## smokey (15 January 2013)

Just seen a post on there saying that they only remove offensive comments, rubbish! I was never offensive in the true sense, however, some of the remarks made to me from supporters were pretty gross! I guess anything that offends them ie that they don't agree with, is deleted. Some are slipping through the net though, I may have to go incognito!


----------



## Moomin1 (15 January 2013)

fburton said:



			Heavens, what a guddle! 

Click to expand...

What's a guddle?!


----------



## Ibblebibble (15 January 2013)

smokey said:



			Just seen a post on there saying that they only remove offensive comments, rubbish! I was never offensive in the true sense, however, some of the remarks made to me from supporters were pretty gross! I guess anything that offends them ie that they don't agree with, is deleted. Some are slipping through the net though, I may have to go incognito! 

Click to expand...

i wasn't offensive either! just posted a link, oh actually i did suggest Debbie get some therapy for her hidden memories not offensive , more helpful i thought
I can't be bothered to change identity to keep posting, lets face it we're not going to change any minds, they're all sharing one braincell and someones given it the day off


----------



## fburton (15 January 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			What's a guddle?! 

Click to expand...

Scot's word, sorry... It means a muddle or a mess.


----------



## Moomin1 (15 January 2013)

fburton said:



			Scot's word, sorry... It means a muddle or a mess.
		
Click to expand...

Oh!


----------



## Burmilla (15 January 2013)

Or a Midlands word meaning to catch fish who are basking near the bank by gently stroking their bellies until they go into a trance- like state and you can hoick them out and into the keep net!


----------



## smokey (15 January 2013)

Ibblebibble said:



			i wasn't offensive either! just posted a link, oh actually i did suggest Debbie get some therapy for her hidden memories not offensive , more helpful i thought
I can't be bothered to change identity to keep posting, lets face it we're not going to change any minds, they're all sharing one braincell and someones given it the day off

Click to expand...

. You're right, seems a lot of effort for little result! Hidden memories! Pmsl


----------



## Spiritedly (15 January 2013)

I've decided to unlike the page I really can't read any more of the comments sanctifying someone who is basically a squatter and horse abuser. These people just don't seem to 'get' that they aren't helping him they are just enabling his belief that he has not done anything wrong.
A few weeks ago those same people who are supporting Clwyd were hurling abuse at the owners of the Causeway horses, last year it was the owner of the shire horses, then there was Spindles farm, do these people think those cases would have been acceptable if the owners in each case were 68 year old men who had a mental health problem? It can't be wrong for one but okay for another just because they know how to play to an audience.


----------



## Patterdale (15 January 2013)

What do people think about his sentencing? Who thinks he will get a ban?

I can't help thinking that even if he does, he will just keep the horses anyway but they'll be 'owned' by Michelle. 

Apparently they've raised £148. So I don't think people can be too convinced. 


I REALLY don't think this can end well.....have a bad feeling about it.


----------



## penhwnllys_stardust (15 January 2013)

Anyone else still on there?


----------



## FionaM12 (15 January 2013)

penhwnllys_stardust said:



			Anyone else still on there?
		
Click to expand...

I was banned a few days ago. I never ticked the "Like" because I'd sussed I could post without doing so. 

I have another Fb identity: I've now been banned on that one too. Nothing I said on either could possibly be called offensive. Questioning, yes, and stating facts (such as reminding people he _has_ been found guilty of cruelty) but hardly offensive.


----------



## sherry90 (15 January 2013)

Seems new details are emerging all the time http://horsegossip.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=guests&action=display&thread=151650&page=8


----------



## sherry90 (15 January 2013)

I was banned a few days ago too. Managed to persuade Michelle to be my 'friend' through a sickly but persuasive PM  but she then deleted my after a second PM which questioned the reason for his conviction! Boo hoo!

I believe he may get a ban, let's hope the farce documentary won't hinder the sentencing but I would imagine it wont and the judge will rule on pure fact put before him at the trial. I hope it's a ban but I agree, it may be that he goes to live with Michelle and 'helps' with her yard and they live happily ever after...hmm!
I just keep shaking my head in dismay at the whole situation!


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (15 January 2013)

penhwnllys_stardust said:



			Anyone else still on there?
		
Click to expand...

I am


----------



## sherry90 (15 January 2013)

Just a legal musing...can a for-profit or a not-for-profit business ask for donations? Cheques paid to M's farm will go to the Horse owners business whereas PayPal donations will go to the JCF charity. There is obviously a difference there for tax purposes firstly but also for company and business purposes?


----------



## Girlychu (15 January 2013)

All my posts removed and I'm banned. First time in my life I've ever been banned from anything. Wears badge with pride....


----------



## igglepop (15 January 2013)

Still haven't been banned, had posts removed. I feel like I'm failing at being part of HHO perhaps I'm not trying hard enough.


----------



## penhwnllys_stardust (15 January 2013)

I have now been banned too, *******s


----------



## Delicious_D (15 January 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			I was banned a few days ago. I never ticked the "Like" because I'd sussed I could post without doing so. 

I have another Fb identity: I've now been banned on that one too. Nothing I said on either could possibly be called offensive. Questioning, yes, and stating facts (such as reminding people he _has_ been found guilty of cruelty) but hardly offensive.
		
Click to expand...

Such naughtiness!

The deb sure does have a temper!


----------



## guesstimation (15 January 2013)

My posts still survive but I've tried to not be too controversial but still make a point.  

I just hope all this doesn't cause issues for the case, at least it has been heard and its just the sentencing.  

I want to hear from rspca on.it which I imagine will be after sentence but also channel 4 or whoever has been up their filming him receiving his nee clothes, why and what are they filming?  You never know it could be a "how to dupe people into giving you freebies and supporting your horses". Would like to know what slant they are taking on all this


----------



## Moomin1 (15 January 2013)

Girlychu said:



			All my posts removed and I'm banned. First time in my life I've ever been banned from anything. Wears badge with pride.... 

Click to expand...

If only horse neglecting abusers where banned so readily and quickly girlychu!


----------



## Blurr (15 January 2013)

sherry90 said:



			Just a legal musing...can a for-profit or a not-for-profit business ask for donations? Cheques paid to M's farm will go to the Horse owners business whereas PayPal donations will go to the JCF charity. There is obviously a difference there for tax purposes firstly but also for company and business purposes?
		
Click to expand...

I've been wondering about this too. Her co. is Ltd by guarantee which is okay for a charity. I think charitable donations have to be called gifts and they're taxed. As for what goes through the jc foundation, I'm not sure how that will work.


----------



## Moomin1 (15 January 2013)

sherry90 said:



			I was banned a few days ago too. Managed to persuade Michelle to be my 'friend' through a sickly but persuasive PM  but she then deleted my after a second PM which questioned the reason for his conviction! Boo hoo!

I believe he may get a ban, let's hope the farce documentary won't hinder the sentencing but I would imagine it wont and the judge will rule on pure fact put before him at the trial. I hope it's a ban but I agree, it may be that he goes to live with Michelle and 'helps' with her yard and they live happily ever after...hmm!
I just keep shaking my head in dismay at the whole situation!
		
Click to expand...

The beauty of the Animal Welfare Act sherry90 is that anybody who recieves and all encompassing ban on animals or a specific animal cannot have ANY involvement with the care or responsibility of those animals.  So he wouldn't be able to even lead one on a rope.  That is of course, on the basis that he gets caught doing so.  

It used to be that if somebody had a ban then they could still have some involvement with animals, provided they were under supervision.


----------



## lula (15 January 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			PMSL!  Probably!  I can imagine a major protest outside the magistrates court with all the little followers carrying banners and chaining themselves to railings! 

Click to expand...

heh

i actually dont think that might be a joke, i could well see that happening


----------



## lula (15 January 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			I was banned a few days ago. I never ticked the "Like" because I'd sussed I could post without doing so.
		
Click to expand...

yes, i never 'liked' before bannage either.

i couldn't bear to have to actually 'like' it to see if by some chance that would allow me to post again as id be too embarrassed my friends might think im one of the hysterical, patronising post menopausal  women that want to take Clywd home to live in their garden shed that the group is full of.


----------



## FionaM12 (15 January 2013)

lula said:



			yes, i never 'liked' before bannage either.

i couldn't bear to have to actually 'like' it to see if by some chance that would allow me to post again as id be too embarrassed my friends might think im one of the hysterical, patronising post menopausal  women that want to take Clywd home to live in their garden shed that the group is full of.
		
Click to expand...

 I like the word "bannage".


----------



## sherry90 (15 January 2013)

Ah thanks Blurr and Moomin1!
So fingers crossed for the ban then for him!
 I'm sure she will pay tax on the donations being a reputable company and all that...


----------



## Charem (15 January 2013)

wow, just looked at the page...there's nearly 8 and a half THOUSAND likes! It's quite concerning that so many people are openly surporting a man who, whether intentionally or not is abusing horses.

Also, I would like to add my support for the word 'bannage'


----------



## Ibblebibble (15 January 2013)

so a quick summary
 Debbie whatserface had an animal sanctuary in Devon which failed due to lack of funds and over 200 animals had to be rescued from the rescuer.
She has got herself involved in raising money for Clwyd /michelle , the JCfoundation is taking payments for the horse and owner help centre, set up and run by michelle on the 28/11/2012 (convenient timing,!)
the JCF also collect for the Gesar foundation, ran by a fake monk , kelsang pawo, who by amazing coincidence knows Debbie whatserface and wanted to buy her failing sanctuary!! How cosy! I wonder how long Michelle and Debbie have really known eachother?! I also wonder if the JCF know who they are raising money for, a fake monk and a convicted animal abuser!  you couldn't make it up could you, i might sell the film rights to hollywood


----------



## Spiritedly (15 January 2013)

I'd like to know why all these people are calling Clwyd a poor OLD man, he's 68 in this day and age that's not old!  Prince Philip is 91, Sean Connery is 82, Monty Roberts is 77 none of them are classed as doddery old men who don't know what they're doing or understand that the world has changed!
We may not agree with all they say or do but at least their supporters don't try to justify their behaviour by saying 'it's because they're old'


----------



## jhoward (15 January 2013)

Ibblebibble said:



			so a quick summary
 Debbie whatserface had an animal sanctuary in Devon which failed due to lack of funds and over 200 animals had to be rescued from the rescuer.
She has got herself involved in raising money for Clwyd /michelle , the JCfoundation is taking payments for the horse and owner help centre, set up and run by michelle on the 28/11/2012 (convenient timing,!)
the JCF also collect for the Gesar foundation, ran by a fake monk , kelsang pawo, who by amazing coincidence knows Debbie whatserface and wanted to buy her failing sanctuary!! How cosy! I wonder how long Michelle and Debbie have really known eachother?! I also wonder if the JCF know who they are raising money for, a fake monk and a convicted animal abuser!  you couldn't make it up could you, i might sell the film rights to hollywood

Click to expand...

no no channel 4... what happened next..


----------



## guesstimation (15 January 2013)

I like to think many of the likes are just to see what's going in....!


----------



## competitiondiva (15 January 2013)

Alot of sense spoken on here. Pity same can't be said for that fb page!!!


----------



## Amaranta (15 January 2013)

So Kelsang Pawo's real name is Barry????

Lol too funny


----------



## Ibblebibble (15 January 2013)

Amaranta said:



			So Kelsang Pawo's real name is Barry????

Lol too funny 

Click to expand...

lol have you found this http://thedorjeshugdengroup.wordpre...-grivell-a-tibetan-buddhist-monk-in-brighton/ 
everytime i see his name i just think 'king prawn'


----------



## Girlychu (15 January 2013)

Barry the Monk doesn't have the same ring to it.....

Truth will out in the end....as me nan always said 

Over 3000 likes and under £200 of donations..... that will not pay a years worth of wormers.......


----------



## Ladyinred (15 January 2013)

Ibblebibble said:



			so a quick summary
 Debbie whatserface had an animal sanctuary in Devon which failed due to lack of funds and over 200 animals had to be rescued from the rescuer.
She has got herself involved in raising money for Clwyd /michelle , the JCfoundation is taking payments for the horse and owner help centre, set up and run by michelle on the 28/11/2012 (convenient timing,!)
the JCF also collect for the Gesar foundation, ran by a fake monk , kelsang pawo, who by amazing coincidence knows Debbie whatserface and wanted to buy her failing sanctuary!! How cosy! I wonder how long Michelle and Debbie have really known eachother?! I also wonder if the JCF know who they are raising money for, a fake monk and a convicted animal abuser!  you couldn't make it up could you, i might sell the film rights to hollywood

Click to expand...

I think you will find that JCF is /are fully aware of what he/they are doing. Their association with Debbie and the monk goes back some years.


----------



## Amaranta (15 January 2013)

*resists the urge to ask who Barry the Monk is on the facebook page*

No NO NO I won't do it


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (15 January 2013)

Amaranta said:



			*resists the urge to ask who Barry the Monk is on the facebook page*

No NO NO I won't do it 

Click to expand...

Go on do it  
*hands Amaranta a big wooden spoon*


----------



## Ladyinred (15 January 2013)

Amaranta said:



			*resists the urge to ask who Barry the Monk is on the facebook page*

No NO NO I won't do it 

Click to expand...

Barry the monk aka Pawo wanted to 'buy', borrow or whatever, the land that Debbie had in Devon. He wanted to build a 'native style village' Naturally Dartmoore Nat Parks commitee and the local council were never going to allow a series of shacks to be built in an area of outstanding beauty. But Debbie viewed Barry/Pawo as her personal saviour, he would raise all the money she needed to sit and play with her animals every day (we'' the ones she could get near enough to)

Barry then sort of withdrew after the land was repossessed by a naughty greedy bank and the animals were homes by Hillside. But Barry needed a paltform for his 'Foundation' so his next trick was to announce he would be buying Brighton Pier (all £25m of it!!) Obviously this didn't happen either and now, by some means ot yhe other he has become associated with the money raising effort for dear darling Clwyd...

Clear? No? Best I can do right now. 

It's all nuts anyway.


----------



## Ibblebibble (15 January 2013)

Amaranta said:



			*resists the urge to ask who Barry the Monk is on the facebook page*

No NO NO I won't do it 

Click to expand...

pmsl, go on go on go on, you know you want to


----------



## roseview (15 January 2013)

I can't resist posting here. Having read some of the comments (when I could understand the grammar) I am totally amazed that there are so many gullible people in this country who seem to think that this dreadful man is bordering on a Saint!!! 
I watched the programme but still felt that he was not fit to be left in charge of any animals, regardless of what happened in his personal life in the past. 

Anybody heard of any response from Channel 4 who must be well aware of what is going on by now!!!


----------



## Mongoose11 (15 January 2013)

roseview said:



			I can't resist posting here. Having read some of the comments (when I could understand the grammar) I am totally amazed that there are so many gullible people in this country who seem to think that this dreadful man is bordering on a Saint!!! 
I watched the programme but still felt that he was not fit to be left in charge of any animals, regardless of what happened in his personal life in the past. 

Anybody heard of any response from Channel 4 who must be well aware of what is going on by now!!!
		
Click to expand...

Roseview.... Polite warning but you might feel the sharp end of TFC's boot if you keep your advertising banner on the bottom of your threads. I wouldn't want you to get a rude awakening but it won't be long before someone reports you for it I shouldn't think. Nice ponies by the way 


Ahhhh I refreshed and it was gone. Someone beat me?


----------



## Moomin1 (15 January 2013)

Spiritedly said:



			I'd like to know why all these people are calling Clwyd a poor OLD man, he's 68 in this day and age that's not old!  Prince Philip is 91, Sean Connery is 82, Monty Roberts is 77 none of them are classed as doddery old men who don't know what they're doing or understand that the world has changed!
We may not agree with all they say or do but at least their supporters don't try to justify their behaviour by saying 'it's because they're old' 

Click to expand...

George Clooney is 51 so not that far off, and well, let's face it girls, he really is worth 'jumping into bed with' (business wise obviously!)  .  

Let me get this straight, this JCF have only just been set up?  I for some reason thought it existed prior to this, and they were just running donations through them?


----------



## shelly19 (15 January 2013)

igglepop said:



			Was that you, i commented on that in jest " You must not speak ill of him, he loves his horses and thats all they need  ps don't you know none of the mean thing have been proven and are all in the past  " `i just got a rude pm telling me off for being so stupid as to think love is enough. I would of thought the  and  would of shown it to be a joke...... apparently I'm an ignorant fool who should not be allowed near horses perhaps i need the horse care books after all.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry only just seen this....yes it was me. I didn't realise you were being sarcastic and  thought your quote must have been off a kid lol


----------



## igglepop (15 January 2013)

shelly19 said:



			Sorry only just seen this....yes it was me. I didn't realise you were being sarcastic and  thought your quote must have been off a kid lol 

Click to expand...

If you pm'ed me as well please learn to spell, actually i don't think anybody on HHO would spell that badly. 

Trying really hard not to ask about the monk but i feel i should just to see if i can earn my first ban for the HHO team


----------



## Ibblebibble (15 January 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			George Clooney is 51 so not that far off, and well, let's face it girls, he really is worth 'jumping into bed with' (business wise obviously!)  .  

Let me get this straight, this JCF have only just been set up?  I for some reason thought it existed prior to this, and they were just running donations through them?

Click to expand...

JCF was started in 2009, it the help thing set up by Michelle that was only started in nov 2012


----------



## smokey (15 January 2013)

I'm going to rescue a racehorse, and call it 'Barry the Monk'


----------



## Moomin1 (15 January 2013)

Ibblebibble said:



			JCF was started in 2009, it the help thing set up by Michelle that was only started in nov 2012

Click to expand...

Ahh I see!! Sorry, I am being stupidly thick today!


----------



## Moomin1 (15 January 2013)

smokey said:



			I'm going to rescue a racehorse, and call it 'Barry the Monk'

Click to expand...

That would be a pretty cool name!


----------



## guesstimation (15 January 2013)

Pmsl Barry the monk can someone just name a racehorse that that runs would be amazing! 

Roseview I too am intrigued as to what channel 4 will be making if it and the angle of next episode!


----------



## Ibblebibble (15 January 2013)

smokey said:



			I'm going to rescue a racehorse, and call it 'Barry the Monk'

Click to expand...

pmsl, love it


----------



## Mogg (15 January 2013)

There do seem to be a lot if younger women on the Clwyd fan page (or at least thats how they come across to me with their fluffy-snuggly-my-little-pony-in-glitter type comments & attitudes.)   I got to wondering what proportion of them actually pay for their own horses & ponies upkeep, rather than have mummy & daddy fund everything, cos a lot seem to have no idea of the true cost of keeping horses, i.e farrier/dentist/wormers/vets plus the rest.  Maybe their own horses/ponies are so well behaved they have all of the above on hoof-dial and sort out their own worming etc so their mummies dont have to bother with those pesky details.
Carcasses left to rot in a field.....well if its expensive to move em its ok to leave em and they probably died in their sleep on a warm summers night with full bellies and dreams of winning at Olympia anyway
No worming....well they dont get wormed in the wild
Already previously prosecuted...its all in the past
Those same types are the first to scream that having horses PTS is cruel, after all everyone has room in their garden for an ickle pony and rescues are waiting with open stable doors ready to take in the sick and unrideable.

i may well be wrong but i have visions of hundreds of schoolgirls being keyboard warriors on behalf of a man who, genuine or not, cannot afford to keep his animals healthy.  I imagine they see him as some sort of Hagrid-type character out of a book, and print little 'i saved Clwyd' badges to stick on their school books.

i've no objection to people fighting for a worthy cause and it's been proven that the horse community can rally round and effect some fantastic results (Carrot & Spud anyone?). Also ther are loads of proper rescues/sanctuaries that would bloomin love some donations of rugs/wormers/hay/feed, why arent these people championing them?  But all this hysteria based on a tv programme & 'confirmed from a neighbours cousins clairvoyant who once went to Wales and spoke to a postman so it must be true' truths..... talk about Celebrity Big Hoarder!!  in fact im gonna be watching for Clwyd appearing on IACGMOOH next year.

Just imagine if Clwyd Davies had bred and kept Minxy!?!?!  t'interweb woulda been in meltdown

(apologies for my sweeping generalisations about younger people whose parents pay for their horses, no offence intended to anyone other than the knobbers posting in favour of CD)


----------



## Girlychu (15 January 2013)

Mogg said:



			There do seem to be a lot if younger women on the Clwyd fan page (or at least thats how they come across to me with their fluffy-snuggly-my-little-pony-in-glitter type comments & attitudes.)   I got to wondering what proportion of them actually pay for their own horses & ponies upkeep, rather than have mummy & daddy fund everything, cos a lot seem to have no idea of the true cost of keeping horses, i.e farrier/dentist/wormers/vets plus the rest.  Maybe their own horses/ponies are so well behaved they have all of the above on hoof-dial and sort out their own worming etc so their mummies dont have to bother with those pesky details.
Carcasses left to rot in a field.....well if its expensive to move em its ok to leave em and they probably died in their sleep on a warm summers night with full bellies and dreams of winning at Olympia anyway
No worming....well they dont get wormed in the wild
Already previously prosecuted...its all in the past
Those same types are the first to scream that having horses PTS is cruel, after all everyone has room in their garden for an ickle pony and rescues are waiting with open stable doors ready to take in the sick and unrideable.

i may well be wrong but i have visions of hundreds of schoolgirls being keyboard warriors on behalf of a man who, genuine or not, cannot afford to keep his animals healthy.  I imagine they see him as some sort of Hagrid-type character out of a book, and print little 'i saved Clwyd' badges to stick on their school books.

i've no objection to people fighting for a worthy cause and it's been proven that the horse community can rally round and effect some fantastic results (Carrot & Spud anyone?). Also ther are loads of proper rescues/sanctuaries that would bloomin love some donations of rugs/wormers/hay/feed, why arent these people championing them?  But all this hysteria based on a tv programme & 'confirmed from a neighbours cousins clairvoyant who once went to Wales and spoke to a postman so it must be true' truths..... talk about Celebrity Big Hoarder!!  in fact im gonna be watching for Clwyd appearing on IACGMOOH next year.

Just imagine if Clwyd Davies had bred and kept Minxy!?!?!  t'interweb woulda been in meltdown

(apologies for my sweeping generalisations about younger people whose parents pay for their horses, no offence intended to anyone other than the knobbers posting in favour of CD)
		
Click to expand...


Quite like the word knobbers....must remember it....LOL


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (15 January 2013)

Has anyone seen Debbies reply to someone saying about the burgers being found with horsemeat in.... made me snort and giggle


----------



## Mongoose11 (15 January 2013)

What did she say DD? I didn't see that!


----------



## igglepop (15 January 2013)

she said REALLY OMG we really must all pull together and STOP the equine meat trade! OMG far to many ponys going through the slaughter houses it breaks my heart, thank GOD for people like Michelle who go out of there way to take these poor equines in and give them hope.

my reply 
Sadly if people breed too many horses and don't care for them they can end up in bad uncaring homes or as meat.


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (15 January 2013)

Ahh that was you, just liked your reply was to busy giggling to think of my own reply... I'm a bit slow lol


----------



## Mongoose11 (15 January 2013)

What a moron! OMG


----------



## piebaldsparkle (15 January 2013)

Had to step away, before I suggested a BBQ for Clwyd's birthday......................burger anyone?


----------



## igglepop (15 January 2013)

piebaldsparkle said:



			Had to step away, before I suggested a BBQ for Clwyd's birthday......................burger anyone? 

Click to expand...

Did you really had to type that when I'm drinking my tea.


----------



## Mongoose11 (15 January 2013)

PBS - trust you! Brilliant! Do it!


----------



## djlynwood (15 January 2013)

Seen comment by Christina Lake about making a big donation to RSPCA to help fund case against Clwyd. I wouldnt mind doing this if I knew thats where my donation would go.


----------



## Spiritedly (15 January 2013)

Now come on girls....they are just uneducated thank goodness for this group of lovely people who can see the real picture of what the aim is, saving horses and helping someone who really needs it..i have read so many funny non-factual non-truthful posts about me personally today that i nearly fell off my sofa...anyone would think i had two heads and 8 legs OH and i have no interest in horses at all i have read  So 20 years of equine ethology goes down the pan then 


This ^^ is something Debbie just posted. I'm sorry but I fail to see how they 'can see the real picture' when they are supporting a man who by his own admission caused suffering to at least 6 horses.


----------



## igglepop (15 January 2013)

Her next post

The ego is your consciousness of your own identity, or the conscious mind. Basically, your ego is related to your confidence level; if you have a big ego, your confidence is high, and visa versa. Additionally, having an ego can mean having an inflated feeling of pride or self-worth....


----------



## Spiritedly (15 January 2013)

How long has 'equine ethology' been around anyway? Isn't it an off shoot of parelli?


----------



## smokey (15 January 2013)

Spiritedly said:



			How long has 'equine ethology' been around anyway? Isn't it an off shoot of parelli?
		
Click to expand...

Oh my, another can of worms! . Would explain a lot though!


----------



## Patterdale (16 January 2013)

Is Debbie banned from here?


----------



## Natch (16 January 2013)

Ethology means the study of behaviour, so she could have been studying equine behaviour for 20 years (doesn't mean anything to do with welfare).

Yes there was an off shoot of parelli who called themselves equine ethology, and I think they have only been around since approx 2006, although I'm not certain of that.


----------



## suestowford (16 January 2013)

lula said:



			women that want to take Clywd home to live in their garden shed
		
Click to expand...

It's odd that you say this, as when I saw the pic of him in his new clothes I had a most uncharitable thought. If the hat were red he would look just like a garden gnome.


----------



## Moomin1 (16 January 2013)

suestowford said:



			It's odd that you say this, as when I saw the pic of him in his new clothes I had a most uncharitable thought. If the hat were red he would look just like a garden gnome.
		
Click to expand...

Post of the week!


----------



## Archangel (16 January 2013)

I bet the wily old fox has a stash of cash hidden in that house.  He may have lost the plot but he's not stupid.

PMSL at garden gnome, we have been calling him Stig of the Dump here at Rebel Towers.


----------



## misterjinglejay (16 January 2013)

Slightly controversial - but is this grooming in reverse?

All the dogoodersfluffybunnytreehuggerswholurveclwydandmichelleanddebbie - are they grooming clwyd? 

Is it a mass groomathon cult?


----------



## Patterdale (16 January 2013)

Have you seen the cartoon!?

I'm not even sure what it means...'


----------



## Patterdale (16 January 2013)

People are suggesting they make them into car stickers and t shirts.....


----------



## djlynwood (16 January 2013)

Patterdale said:



			Have you seen the cartoon!?

I'm not even sure what it means...'
		
Click to expand...

This came out a few days ago, I commented on it on the other Clwyd thread.

Its disgusting, they were even suggesting that it be made into car stickers to spread the word. 

Also, the solicitors Hugh and Parry Partnership in Holywel, North Wales are provinding free services. Good to know if anyone needs a free solicitor!


----------



## djlynwood (16 January 2013)

cross posted with Patterdale, forgot about the T-shirts!!!


----------



## Amymay (16 January 2013)

Ooops - posted.......


----------



## djlynwood (16 January 2013)

Patterdale said:



			Have you seen the cartoon!?

I'm not even sure what it means...'
		
Click to expand...

Maybe instead of this Disney/bambi/fluffy pink image someone could produce another one with the picture of him looking smug in his new clothes surrounded by decomposed corpses and sick animals but with the same captions.


----------



## Magicmillbrook (16 January 2013)

Well I haven't been banned, but some of my posts have been deleted.  I have commented on the terrible  cartoon this morning.  Animals have feelings too.  Yes, hunger, pain......


----------



## Ibblebibble (16 January 2013)

djlynwood said:



			Maybe instead of this Disney/bambi/fluffy pink image someone could produce another one with the picture of him looking smug in his new clothes surrounded by decomposed corpses and sick animals but with the same captions.
		
Click to expand...

oh if only i was clever or artistic enough!
there are some cracking comments on there but once admin see them they will disappear 
eventually the truth will come out and there will be some red faces and empty purses!

just a thought and not one i want to put on FB but if anyone lives up that way why don't they go for a little wander on such a fine winters day with a camera and take some pictures of the wonderfully cared for herd, not his land so he can't stop anyone


----------



## FionaM12 (16 January 2013)

On the FB page, someone has mentioned his other daughter. But I was sure on the documentary he said the girl who was tragically killed was his only child?


----------



## Ladyinred (16 January 2013)

Ibblebibble.. you have email!


----------



## Spiritedly (16 January 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			On the FB page, someone has mentioned his other daughter. But I was sure on the documentary he said the girl who was tragically killed was his only child?
		
Click to expand...

I think someone said he had another child who he was estranged from. Possibly he has a son and the programme referred to his only daughter?


----------



## Ibblebibble (16 January 2013)

Ladyinred said:



			Ibblebibble.. you have email!
		
Click to expand...

 just made my self a cuppa thank you


----------



## Beausmate (16 January 2013)

misterjay said:



			Slightly controversial - but is this grooming in reverse?
		
Click to expand...

Well they're not doing a bad job-he's absolutely filthy!


----------



## igglepop (16 January 2013)

Here is a better support page http://www.facebook.com/salute4harry?fref=ts its a page i feel we can all agree has a good cause.


----------



## Amymay (16 January 2013)

Naughty!!!


----------



## Beausmate (16 January 2013)

igglepop said:



			Here is a better support page http://www.facebook.com/salute4harry?fref=ts its a page i feel we can all agree has a good cause.
		
Click to expand...

Dangerous posting links to that sort of thing on HHO.  It'll attract cougars.


----------



## igglepop (16 January 2013)

amymay said:



			Naughty!!! 

Click to expand...

Its not naughty, its supporting out troops.


----------



## Amaranta (16 January 2013)

Expects to be banned/blocked imminently


----------



## igglepop (16 January 2013)

What have you put?


----------



## Ladyinred (16 January 2013)

Amaranta said:



			Expects to be banned/blocked imminently 

Click to expand...

Was yours the Barry comment?

Made me laugh


----------



## Amaranta (16 January 2013)

Ladyinred said:



			Was yours the Barry comment?

Made me laugh 

Click to expand...


----------



## igglepop (16 January 2013)

Dear All,
What a few weeks its been, in response to a number of emails, phone calls, messages and comments on this site and others we would like to take the chance to put a few matters to bed, explain a few things, answer a few questions and allow people to focus on the positives we are trying to achieve rather than trying to drag efforts down with negatives.
Channel 4 recently aired a program that many of us saw called 'The Horse Hoarder' the program featured two characters Clwyd & Michelle. Im not going to go over the programs contents in detail as this has been done, however as a result of this program two very different people were thrust into the lime light.
While Clwyds situation is desperate and needs attention on a number of different levels, what perhaps got lost in the program is the work that Michelle does.

Today Id like to clear this up.
Michelle runs the Horse and Owner help centre formerly known as Wrexham rescue horses with the primary aim of improving horse welfare in any way she can. While the Channel 4 program highlighted her work helping horse owners, Michelle is working on a variety of projects all centred on improving horse welfare.
Clwyd is however only one of a number of people Michelle was happily helping quite quietly without thanks or recognition before the show aired.
Following the airing of the show Michelle has received a number of offers of help, some specifically relating to Clwyd, some relating to the work Michelle already does. 
As a result Michelle has accepted the help of a small number of volunteers to try and help bring some good from the show, make the most of the publicity it has attracted and to really make Michelles work count.
There are a number of processes being worked on behind the scenes, all been carried out by volunteers working around their full time jobs, horses and commitments.

A bank account is in the process of being opened, to allow us to register a PayPal account of our own. In the meantime while this process completes which will take a week or so, JC Fundraising have offered to administer a PayPal account on our behalf, who owns, runs or is associated with JC Fundraising is really of no material consequence they are simply accepting PayPal donations and passing them to Michelle.
An application is in the process of been submitted to HMRC for charity status, this is separate to the Charitys Commission as we have not yet met the minimum requirement of accepting £5000 in donations, however this may be reviewed in time if and when we meet their requirements.
As part of the process of registering the charity, we need to produce written guidelines, mission statements and the like to outline fully what the Charitys aims are, once these are finalised they will be made public.
With regards to the individual nature of some of the insults posted on various sites, these are of no help to anyone, we openly admit that the few weeks since the airing of the program have been a bit of a mess, Michelle had no idea how big the show would become and how much response it would generate, with a full yard of 20 rescue horses she has had to rely on a team of volunteers to try and harness the energy the show created, most of the volunteers working now behind the scenes have never met, and never knew each other prior to the show, we simply saw the show and rang Michelle to see how we could help  it was always going to be a bit flustered to begin with!
Hopefully over the next few weeks as we 'get our act together' our approaches and methods of achieving our goals will become more cohesive and more transparent and there will be less and less need or fuel for people to turn into hateful messages.

With immediate effect we will no longer be deleting posts or banning users from the page, there are many people who quite rightfully have commented that deleting these posts somehow gives them some credibility, we accept this and would urge people to show some self-restraint, and as a community of people to try and collectively police this between you, if a post of message offends you please use the Facebook 'Report' button to flag this to Facebook.
We are in the process of developing a website, listing the horses and owners that are currently been helped by Michelle and her team, until then this site will remain the official outlet for support to Clwyd Davies and his horses.


----------



## Amymay (16 January 2013)

igglepop said:



			In the meantime while this process completes which will take a week or so, JC Fundraising have offered to administer a PayPal account on our behalf, who owns, runs or is associated with JC Fundraising is really of no material consequence they are simply accepting PayPal donations and passing them to Michelle.
		
Click to expand...

What a flippant statement.


----------



## FionaM12 (16 January 2013)

igglepop said:



			Dear All,
What a few weeks its been, in response to a number of emails, phone calls, messages and comments on this site and others we would like to take the chance to put a few matters to bed, explain a few things, answer a few questions and allow people to focus on the positives we are trying to achieve rather than trying to drag efforts down with negatives.
Channel 4 recently aired a program that many of us saw called 'The Horse Hoarder' the program featured two characters Clwyd & Michelle. Im not going to go over the programs contents in detail as this has been done, however as a result of this program two very different people were thrust into the lime light.
While Clwyds situation is desperate and needs attention on a number of different levels, what perhaps got lost in the program is the work that Michelle does.

Today Id like to clear this up.
Michelle runs the Horse and Owner help centre formerly known as Wrexham rescue horses with the primary aim of improving horse welfare in any way she can. While the Channel 4 program highlighted her work helping horse owners, Michelle is working on a variety of projects all centred on improving horse welfare.
Clwyd is however only one of a number of people Michelle was happily helping quite quietly without thanks or recognition before the show aired.
Following the airing of the show Michelle has received a number of offers of help, some specifically relating to Clwyd, some relating to the work Michelle already does. 
As a result Michelle has accepted the help of a small number of volunteers to try and help bring some good from the show, make the most of the publicity it has attracted and to really make Michelles work count.
There are a number of processes being worked on behind the scenes, all been carried out by volunteers working around their full time jobs, horses and commitments.

A bank account is in the process of being opened, to allow us to register a PayPal account of our own. In the meantime while this process completes which will take a week or so, JC Fundraising have offered to administer a PayPal account on our behalf, who owns, runs or is associated with JC Fundraising is really of no material consequence they are simply accepting PayPal donations and passing them to Michelle.
An application is in the process of been submitted to HMRC for charity status, this is separate to the Charitys Commission as we have not yet met the minimum requirement of accepting £5000 in donations, however this may be reviewed in time if and when we meet their requirements.
As part of the process of registering the charity, we need to produce written guidelines, mission statements and the like to outline fully what the Charitys aims are, once these are finalised they will be made public.
With regards to the individual nature of some of the insults posted on various sites, these are of no help to anyone, we openly admit that the few weeks since the airing of the program have been a bit of a mess, Michelle had no idea how big the show would become and how much response it would generate, with a full yard of 20 rescue horses she has had to rely on a team of volunteers to try and harness the energy the show created, most of the volunteers working now behind the scenes have never met, and never knew each other prior to the show, we simply saw the show and rang Michelle to see how we could help  it was always going to be a bit flustered to begin with!
Hopefully over the next few weeks as we 'get our act together' our approaches and methods of achieving our goals will become more cohesive and more transparent and there will be less and less need or fuel for people to turn into hateful messages.

With immediate effect we will no longer be deleting posts or banning users from the page, there are many people who quite rightfully have commented that deleting these posts somehow gives them some credibility, we accept this and would urge people to show some self-restraint, and as a community of people to try and collectively police this between you, if a post of message offends you please use the Facebook 'Report' button to flag this to Facebook.
We are in the process of developing a website, listing the horses and owners that are currently been helped by Michelle and her team, until then this site will remain the official outlet for support to Clwyd Davies and his horses.
		
Click to expand...

Is this off the Fb page? It does get confusing when people call a Fb page or group a "site".

If they're no longer banning, do you think they'll lift the bans of us lot?


----------



## Amymay (16 January 2013)

Yes, it's from the FB page.


----------



## igglepop (16 January 2013)

I can ask if bans will be lifted.


ets I have asked no reply yet.


----------



## Blurr (16 January 2013)

The Horse and Owner Help Centre was not formerly known as anything, it was incorporated in November 2012, no previous names.

I've no doubt that Michelle was running something called Wrexham Rescue Horses but it wasn't a registered corporate entity.  Unless that was its trading name and its registered name is something else.

JC Fundraising may or may not be of material consequence, but it is interesting that this is the organisation that's helping, what with Debbie and the Monk etc.

The mission statement etc will be of some interest I'm sure.  I am happy to be corrected but I think if they get charitable status they will not be able to 'sell' horses as they have been doing.  As for Michelle currently looking after 'rescues', well in my book if you take in (buy or are given) horses and then sell them on a regular basis, you're a dealer.  And this dealer's business is being funded by the public. How clever is she???


----------



## djlynwood (16 January 2013)

igglepop said:



			, we openly admit that the few weeks since the airing of the program have been a bit of a mess,.
		
Click to expand...

Few weeks since airing? I thought it was only aired last week?!


----------



## Magicmillbrook (16 January 2013)

Blurr said:



			The Horse and Owner Help Centre was not formerly known as anything, it was incorporated in November 2012, no previous names.



The mission statement etc will be of some interest I'm sure.  I am happy to be corrected but I think if they get charitable status they will not be able to 'sell' horses as they have been doing.  As for Michelle currently looking after 'rescues', well in my book if you take in (buy or are given) horses and then sell them on a regular basis, you're a dealer.  And this dealer's business is being funded by the public. How clever is she???
		
Click to expand...

Very true


----------



## FionaM12 (16 January 2013)

igglepop said:



			I can ask if bans will be lifted.


ets I have asked no reply yet.
		
Click to expand...

They are still banning and deleting. Two of my friends have been banned in the last hour, and all their posts deleted. Nothing either of them said was offensive. It is a complete lie that they've stopped deleting. But if you say so, I'm sure they'll just delete it!


----------



## Amymay (16 January 2013)

Yes, noticed that there's quite a recent post that's vanished.


----------



## djlynwood (16 January 2013)

I was banned early on. Debbie just posted that all those that were previously banned will not be re-instated as they intravened (sp?) FB rules and policies and used abusive and foul language. I never done any of this, only asked if it was true if she has had horses rescued from her in the past. 

Ive never broken any rules in my life so feel like a rebel now!


----------



## FionaM12 (16 January 2013)

amymay said:



			Yes, noticed that there's quite a recent post that's vanished.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing's changed. The moment someone asks an awkward question or says anything they don't agree with, the post vanishes. The statement that they've stopped deleting is a complete lie.


----------



## Ibblebibble (16 January 2013)

regardless of what i think of them (ie dodgy as they come) I'm glad to see they're going to go the charity route, it will make them accountable for a start of course it may not materialise but by then the interest will have waned and so will the income.


----------



## Patterdale (16 January 2013)

Crikey, Misty Rose looks well in pup! When will this cycle end!?

I notice Christina Lake, whoever she is hasn't been banned despite lots of questioning posts. Wonder why?

I'm not banned either but I don't want to post any more, mainly because it comes up on my news feed and I don't want to be associated with them!


----------



## djlynwood (16 January 2013)

Ibblebibble said:



			regardless of what i think of them (ie dodgy as they come) I'm glad to see they're going to go the charity route, it will make them accountable for a start of course it may not materialise but by then the interest will have waned and so will the income.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this.

With trying to keep up with all the updates it has kept me off ebay for nearly a week! Mmmm.....what shall I do with the money Ive saved........


----------



## djlynwood (16 January 2013)

Patterdale said:



			Crikey, Misty Rose looks well in pup! When will this cycle end!?


!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I thought that, one of many I presume.


----------



## Ibblebibble (16 January 2013)

Patterdale said:



			Crikey, Misty Rose looks well in pup! When will this cycle end!?

I notice Christina Lake, whoever she is hasn't been banned despite lots of questioning posts. Wonder why?

I'm not banned either but I don't want to post any more, mainly because it comes up on my news feed and I don't want to be associated with them!
		
Click to expand...

she's banned now 

have you not read the touching piece debbie has written about the elderly monk  She just doesn't know when to shut up does she, one google search and the first thing that springs up is the page outing him!


----------



## EgerdenFarmStud (16 January 2013)

I'm not banned  I've asked a couple of questions about Michelle and money and one has been answered... I have to wait until tomorrow when admin have spoken to Michelle for the answer to my next questions...

Funny though, that others questions have been answered but now, Michelle has vanished from answering... 

Bit strange, but hope to get answers soon!

X


----------



## djlynwood (16 January 2013)

She also said that she got in touch with Michelle after the programme was aired. But Im sure I read somewhere that Michelle had set something up (think it was on the JCF page ) in November so surely Debbie would have known or known of Michelle then.


----------



## Patterdale (16 January 2013)

I read the 'want to respond to some of the comments made about myself and a certain elderly ordained Buddhist monk....' And I thought - you just couldn't make this up!!


----------



## Ibblebibble (16 January 2013)

djlynwood said:



			She also said that she got in touch with Michelle after the programme was aired. But Im sure I read somewhere that Michelle had set something up (think it was on the JCF page ) in November so surely Debbie would have known or known of Michelle then.
		
Click to expand...

Michelle set up the horse owners help group or whatever it is in November, of course she would know exactly when the programme was going to be aired


----------



## Spiritedly (16 January 2013)

Patterdale said:



			Crikey, Misty Rose looks well in pup! When will this cycle end!?
		
Click to expand...

I thought that, there's a picture of a 3 yo up as well and that looks either pregnant or wormy   Someones just mentioned the lack of snow in Wales I think they may be hinting that maybe the photo isn't from today.


----------



## sherry90 (16 January 2013)

They have said not to feed us, they neglect trolls as well as horses ?!
Seriously though, when will the followers wake up and see the real picture. They would do better to go and spend money with a reputable charity, draw attention to it that way. They are getting round to opening a bank account?! Takes a few weeks?! No it takes a meeting with a business account manager in your local banks' branch! 
Why doesn't the JCF need clarifying, if I was spending my money I would want to know where it was going. They also fail to mention where it has gone and why haven't we seen any pictures of any horses in the new rugs or eating donated carrots out of shiny new feed buckets?! Just pictures of Clwyd 'cleaning up' the land he illegally squats on?! 

Sorry I have to vent my rantings on here, I'm banned from the group (never posted anything offensive, I never swear on Facebook or any communication to be fair! And I never accused anyone of anything. I just asked questions that needed asking).

It also seems that you guys are my only sane contact about the whole saga! I have few Horsey friends and they 'like' the page so can't really rant off to them about it!!!


----------



## Ibblebibble (16 January 2013)

TBH Sherry trying to get an appointment with the business manager at the bank can be a nightmare, my Hubs has never spoken to the same one , and it took a few weeks to open his account as he is an ex bankrupt 

I'm just going to back off and let the dust settle, the more we try and help them see the truth the more they will dig their heels in, and just like on HHO , if the arguing stops the interest will wane this time next week if the snow and big freeze continues there will be some other needy ponies or cats or something to take their attention i'm sure


----------



## FionaM12 (16 January 2013)

sherry90 said:



			They have said not to feed us, they neglect trolls as well as horses ?!
		
Click to expand...

Hahaha!


----------



## sherry90 (16 January 2013)

IB - true I myself had a major problem putting my partner on my account when we bought our house for no reason at all, but thats another story 
It just doesn't sit right with me that they back-track and justify everything, fair enough people are digging up a lot of dirt but surely they knew this from the outset. Debbie would have been wise to remain anonymous behind the group if she did not want her story unfolding.
 I understand things have moved fast for them since the show but maybe if they showed more honesty in how they presented themselves that would be a start. For instance no bans, they then ban Christina Lake, then reinstate her saying they never banned her! They must have as at one put some people were looking as if they were talking to themselves!

I do agree with letting the dust settle though and I too am trying to take a step back before I go insane! We would probably go blue in the face before they even understood the points we were raising


----------



## sherry90 (16 January 2013)

*point


----------



## EgerdenFarmStud (16 January 2013)

I get the feeling I'm going to have a Hate page made about me now... There are a few that don't like my questions, and even one woman that thought Michelle is owed at the very least a take away from people's donations and that she should take some money for herself!!!


----------



## Blurr (16 January 2013)

Does anyone follow Clwyd on twitter? He opened an account on 7 Jan urging people to watch him on tv.


----------



## Ibblebibble (16 January 2013)

sherry90 said:



			I do agree with letting the dust settle though and I too am trying to take a step back before I go insane! We would probably go blue in the face before they even understood the points we were raising 

Click to expand...

only blue lol, I think i've done the whole spectrum!


----------



## roseview (16 January 2013)

I couldn't resist commenting on the Monk story!!


----------



## Ibblebibble (16 January 2013)

EgerdenFarmStud said:



			I get the feeling I'm going to have a Hate page made about me now... There are a few that don't like my questions, and even one woman that thought Michelle is owed at the very least a take away from people's donations and that she should take some money for herself!!!
		
Click to expand...

lol there will be a 'hate the haters' page and we'll all be on it
i was tempted to start a 'support for those banned from the supporters page' page lol


----------



## EgerdenFarmStud (16 January 2013)

Gutted... I haven't been banned, I'm guessing that means I wouldn't be banned from your ' support for those banned from the supporters page '


----------



## EgerdenFarmStud (16 January 2013)

Sorry - meant that I would be banned from your special group!


----------



## AMW (16 January 2013)

for those that have been banned

http://www.facebook.com/TheTruthAboutClwydDavies?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## igglepop (16 January 2013)

I'm banned.  after a question posted on the post about saying people will not get banned.


----------



## Ibblebibble (16 January 2013)

EgerdenFarmStud said:



			Gutted... I haven't been banned, I'm guessing that means I wouldn't be banned from your ' support for those banned from the supporters page ' 

Click to expand...

you haven't been banned?! you are not trying hard enough


----------



## Ibblebibble (16 January 2013)

AMW said:



			for those that have been banned

http://www.facebook.com/TheTruthAboutClwydDavies?ref=ts&fref=ts

Click to expand...

think we're all on there already


----------



## Mongoose11 (16 January 2013)

The Wrexham Rescue page has put out a statement saying they will no longer delete controversial postings as it gives further credibility to posters views if they seek to get rid of them.

Go for it ladies ......


----------



## EgerdenFarmStud (16 January 2013)

I've tried to be diplomatic as I would really like to hear what they've got so say about my questions... Once I've got my answers ill try harder I promise  x


----------



## FionaM12 (16 January 2013)

BillieBlitzen said:



			The Wrexham Rescue page has put out a statement saying they will no longer delete controversial postings as it gives further credibility to posters views if they seek to get rid of them.

Go for it ladies ...... 

Click to expand...

But it's probably just a lie. They've said that on the Support for Clwyd page but they're continuing to delete and ban as before.


----------



## Red30563 (16 January 2013)

Blurr said:



			Does anyone follow Clwyd on twitter? He opened an account on 7 Jan urging people to watch him on tv.
		
Click to expand...

So he did! 

https://twitter.com/ClwydDavies

That _can't_ be written by him surely - the 'old man with no internet access' as has been stated on FB.


----------



## Ibblebibble (16 January 2013)

EgerdenFarmStud said:



			I've tried to be diplomatic as I would really like to hear what they've got so say about my questions... Once I've got my answers ill try harder I promise  x
		
Click to expand...

lol you'll be waiting a long time for a straight answer lol!, now i'm going to have to be nosey and work out who you are on there lol


----------



## sherry90 (16 January 2013)

Can someone link the page...I can't find it tried Googling but I can't seem to get it and I can't search Facebook on my phone 
Thanks!


----------



## EgerdenFarmStud (16 January 2013)

Ibblebibble... It's really not that hard... I'm the one with the most gorgeous child in the world in my profile pic... ( not that I am in any way bias what so ever! )  x


----------



## Amaranta (16 January 2013)

Anyone noticed this post?

Paula Blackburn
I appreciate the notification that my input is no longer needed as Admin.
Like ·  · 4 hours ago


----------



## Amymay (16 January 2013)

Yep, spotted that.


----------



## Amaranta (16 January 2013)

Makes me wonder if Paula was the one who posted that they would not ban anyone and then Debbie vetoed her.  Hmmmm

PS:  Not Banned!  Even after my Barry comment!


----------



## piebaldsparkle (16 January 2013)

Caption competition!


----------



## LittleMonster (16 January 2013)

I have messaged the page and got a reply!

 Thank you Becky for your message, we do not no if the horses in the pictures were clwyds but i can assure you it is under investigation. i have ust uploaded a picture that michelle posted from her mobile of Msty Rose one of Clwyds mares, as you may imagine Michelle is up to her eyes and cant be on the net all the time, also be assured that a team is being put together and we are all working together, this has come as a suprise to all of us the amount of energy and intrest the program created. By all means ask questians and we will to our best to reply to you with the knowlage we have .Debbie x

I asked about internet pisctures and if they had any recent pictures of the current horses, and in a couple of hours bang they had put some up!


----------



## Beausmate (16 January 2013)

piebaldsparkle said:



			Caption competition!












Click to expand...

'Right, that's me all sorted, off to cook up some foal burgers on my nice new cooker.'


----------



## sherry90 (16 January 2013)

They seriously can't say they have the horses best interests at heart. The latest update is all about him and his blinking pie FGS! 
Also on about a Clwyd cooking show, seriously!!! 
I would like to see pictures of his herd, rescued horses off to new life long homes etc. Not some old grubby bloke looking smug as ever after hoards (excuse the pun) of women/girls have donated and cooked for him, pah! We have seen one photo of a pregnant mare and no others, can someone who isn't banned request some more recent ones?


----------



## sherry90 (16 January 2013)

I take it the top picture is of him? Post that on the page, bet it won't stay long!


----------



## piebaldsparkle (16 January 2013)




----------



## tweedette (16 January 2013)

piebaldsparkle said:



			Caption competition!






Click to expand...

Suckers


----------



## lula (16 January 2013)

djlynwood said:



			I was banned early on. Debbie just posted that all those that were previously banned will not be re-instated as they intravened (sp?) FB rules and policies and used abusive and foul language. I never done any of this, only asked if it was true if she has had horses rescued from her in the past. 

Ive never broken any rules in my life so feel like a rebel now!
		
Click to expand...

what a load of poop

what i posted and was deleted and banned for were questions purely and simply, in fact only 2 posts so they cant even say i was repetitive or bored them to death - they just were awkward ones obviously.

Release us from BANNAGE !


----------



## piebaldsparkle (16 January 2013)

sherry90 said:



			I take it the top picture is of him? Post that on the page, bet it won't stay long!
		
Click to expand...

Yes scene from Channel 4 program


----------



## piebaldsparkle (16 January 2013)

tweedette said:



			Suckers
		
Click to expand...

OOooo I like


----------



## lula (16 January 2013)

djlynwood said:



			She also said that she got in touch with Michelle after the programme was aired. But Im sure I read somewhere that Michelle had set something up (think it was on the JCF page ) in November so surely Debbie would have known or known of Michelle then.
		
Click to expand...

you're not wrong.im sure i read that too.


----------



## piebaldsparkle (16 January 2013)




----------



## Spiritedly (16 January 2013)

Someone  asked Michelle if all the mares and fillies were in foal and this was her response.

Unfortunately they  probably are. We caught 17 colts but despite our best efforts 3 evaded capture, Cheeky Boy, Hercules and Graham. Not for long though. Will catch them in the next couple of weeks to avoid repetition this year.

So most of the mares are probably in foal to their own offspring or the offspring are in foal to their own fathers.


----------



## lula (16 January 2013)

Amaranta said:



			Anyone noticed this post?

Paula Blackburn
I appreciate the notification that my input is no longer needed as Admin.
Like ·  · 4 hours ago
		
Click to expand...

mmm. trouble behind the scenes now? 
doesnt seem a very happy ex-admin. wonder if that post will disappear some time this evening.


----------



## lula (16 January 2013)

Spiritedly said:



			Someone  asked Michelle if all the mares and fillies were in foal and this was her response.

Unfortunately they  probably are. We caught 17 colts but despite our best efforts 3 evaded capture, Cheeky Boy, Hercules and Graham. Not for long though. Will catch them in the next couple of weeks to avoid repetition this year.

So most of the mares are probably in foal to their own offspring or the offspring are in foal to their own fathers. 

Click to expand...

so basically, Clywd's collection is going to get bigger not smaller this year.
fantastic.

so pleased everyone's working so hard behind the scenes to get this right


----------



## piebaldsparkle (16 January 2013)

lula said:



			so basically, Clywd's collection is going to get bigger not smaller this year.
		
Click to expand...

Yup, especially if he isn't managing to kill any more off!


----------



## Spiritedly (16 January 2013)

lula said:



			so basically, Clywd's collection is going to get bigger not smaller this year.
fantastic.

so pleased everyone's working so hard behind the scenes to get this right 

Click to expand...

Yup and considering the program was filmed in the summer you would think they would have got all the stallions off by now...if that was ever their intention


----------



## djlynwood (16 January 2013)

Has anyone seen the posts by Kelly Arnold on the support page. Who ever responded to her has told her that she is 'dead behind her eyes' judging by her profile pic.

They also said that Clwyd is harmless as he has not killed anyone, what about the horses ffs!


----------



## piebaldsparkle (16 January 2013)

Spiritedly said:



			Yup and considering the program was filmed in the summer you would think they would have got all the stallions off by now...if that was ever their intention 

Click to expand...


...................but what would be in the sequel!!


----------



## whoatherejig (16 January 2013)

Do you know, I think it's impossible to step away from the Clwyd page! It's like when something awful comes on tv. You don't want to watch, but you can't take your eyes off it!


----------



## lula (16 January 2013)

djlynwood said:



			Has anyone seen the posts by Kelly Arnold on the support page. Who ever responded to her has told her that she is 'dead behind her eyes' judging by her profile pic.

They also said that Clwyd is harmless as he has not killed anyone, what about the horses ffs!
		
Click to expand...

hahaha- , talk about bat-***** bonkers? where do these fruitcakes come from? 
bad karma for you for daring to ask questions about gentle, respected horseman Clywd yadda yadda ya..

 W the actual F?  !


----------



## djlynwood (16 January 2013)

Whoatherejig you are right there. This time last week I was bored now I hooked to my phone. You just could not make it up!


----------



## KellyJoArnold (16 January 2013)

I have just viewed my opinion on there. and have been insulted by one individual in particular, i do not feel i wrote anything rude, angry or insulting towards clwyd, or michelle, i just stated some questions really...


----------



## piebaldsparkle (16 January 2013)

I think it was your eye!!


----------



## djlynwood (16 January 2013)

Actually just thought more about it and Im in even more dispair with humanity. Why are we in the minority? I actually found one other person on the yard who thinks the same as me. Its a large yard with over 60 horses so its quite busy.
Oh and its also the yard that bought him the clothes and the stove along with the pasta they had cooked for him. Can you imagine what Im up against!


----------



## Burmilla (16 January 2013)

With all the verbiage from "The Not Yet A Charity But Give Us The Money By Paypal Anyway" persons, together with their previous history, I'm suprised the Fraud Squad isn't after them. Isn't taking money under false pretences still a crime? The whole mess is so infuriating! Why cant the people on FB see the truth? They are contributing to prolonging the misery of these unfortunate horses and lining the pockets of confidence tricksters.


----------



## djlynwood (16 January 2013)

Ive just been reinstated on the support page after I messaged Debbie. I have been told to abide by the rules.


----------



## Moomin1 (16 January 2013)

djlynwood said:



			Actually just thought more about it and Im in even more dispair with humanity. Why are we in the minority? I actually found one other person on the yard who thinks the same as me. Its a large yard with over 60 horses so its quite busy.
Oh and its also the yard that bought him the clothes and the stove along with the pasta they had cooked for him. Can you imagine what Im up against!
		
Click to expand...

This is exactly what I was saying from the very start of the very first thread about Clwyd.  I despair and have little faith in humanity given the attitudes of so many people.  

What gets me most is the hypocrisy of it all.  If that had have just been a load of photos posted on fb with the implication that somebody had just spotted those horses on their daily runabout and didn't know what to do about it, everybody would be up in arms and screaming neglect and lifetime bans and rescue missions to get them away from him..but oh no, because of the stupid media, yet again, the real story has been warped and morphed into what makes a sensational storyline.  The media doesn't give too hoots about Clwyd, or his horses, they just wanted to jump on the RSPCA bashing bandwagon.  Simple as.  IMO that is sick and after the Leveson enquiry I am gobsmacked that they get away with it.


----------



## Spiritedly (16 January 2013)

KellyJoArnold said:



			I have just viewed my opinion on there. and have been insulted by one individual in particular, i do not feel i wrote anything rude, angry or insulting towards clwyd, or michelle, i just stated some questions really...
		
Click to expand...

 She was very quick to insult you but hasn't said yet why she's willing to stand and watch two horses starve to death without feeding them herself. Anyway maybe the owners can't afford to feed them and are squatting on someone elses land patiently waiting for the donations to start coming in.


----------



## Moomin1 (16 January 2013)

djlynwood said:



			Ive just been reinstated on the support page after I messaged Debbie. I have been told to abide by the rules.
		
Click to expand...

Oh you had better get an I love Clwyd tattoo on your forehead in that case!


----------



## Amaranta (16 January 2013)

Oh dear, this time I may get some bannage


----------



## djlynwood (16 January 2013)

I could get double bannage. Will that be a first?


----------



## KellyJoArnold (16 January 2013)

My eyes are just clearly dead inside, A few of my facebook friends commented on my Profile picture, saying they are dead inside, what she missed was the fact that my eye colour is atchually photoshopped  tehehe...


----------



## sherry90 (16 January 2013)

Amaranta what did you do?!

Ooh double bannage?! Interesting! We need a tally!
I have sent a message to see of I will be reinstated...let's see?!


----------



## sherry90 (16 January 2013)

KJA as for that comment about your eyes...just sums up who we are dealing with....fruit bats of the fruitiest kind!


----------



## KellyJoArnold (16 January 2013)

sherry90 said:



			KJA as for that comment about your eyes...just sums up who we are dealing with....fruit bats of the fruitiest kind!
		
Click to expand...

Someone has commented saying "oh and saying someone is dead behind the eyes (think thatswhat you said your posts are very difficult to understand) is a disgusting thing to say and you should be ashamed of yourself" 

And the actual 'support' page has liked her comment, so her snide comments are not working in her favour....


----------



## sherry90 (16 January 2013)

That's a plus point then!

I'm reinstated...so long as I follow the rules! Ooh I shall feel naughty if I don't follow the rules...


----------



## roseview (16 January 2013)

I've just asked why it is taking so long to ask the man whether the dead ponies in the photos were his when he has clearly been visited for the 'photo shoot' and why Michelle is investigating!!
In response to my comment about the ' 'ordained Monk I was told he was nothing to do with any of this!!

I thought that dear Debbie stated that none of them had charity experience?!! So how come the website for her failed sanctuary states




			The Quality Of Life Animal Sanctuary is a registered charity in Jersey CI, founded by Mrs Rose Loane, and now has a base in Holsworthy, Devon. We are a Not for profit charity
		
Click to expand...

Holsworthy being run by Debbie!!


----------



## Amaranta (16 January 2013)

sherry90 said:



			Amaranta what did you do?!

Ooh double bannage?! Interesting! We need a tally!.

I have sent a message to see of I will be reinstated...let's see?!
		
Click to expand...

I asked why the mare was allowed to get pregnant as this has been going on since the summer, and he could not look after the horses he already has.   I also asked why he had not learnt anything from the whole sorry experience.

I so nearly added apart from the fact that others will donate to enable him to carry on in his own me me me way, but thought better of it.

This has really  p'd me off for some reason, I think it was the 'should have a nice foal' comment that set me off!

*steps away from the keyboard*


----------



## piebaldsparkle (16 January 2013)

recon I'll last about 3 nano seconds!

Posted - 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Ooops


----------



## djlynwood (16 January 2013)

'should have a nice foal' ffs!


----------



## sherry90 (16 January 2013)

I am apparently not on the naughty list anyway :/ 
However, I haven't been able to for a few days and still can't comment, I liked the page to see if it was that but nope!


----------



## Spiritedly (16 January 2013)

I wonder if Jen Anderson realises most of this comment she made....                

'Just horrid peopel who treat these two horses because both are owned by them its no ones business how much feed these horses are getting. The horses re not wormed or had teeth down the owners told us that as the owners say as the horses do not go out of the field the horses will not have worms' 

could also apply to Clwyd.


----------



## lar (16 January 2013)

djlynwood said:



			Actually just thought more about it and Im in even more dispair with humanity. Why are we in the minority? I actually found one other person on the yard who thinks the same as me. Its a large yard with over 60 horses so its quite busy.
Oh and its also the yard that bought him the clothes and the stove along with the pasta they had cooked for him. Can you imagine what Im up against!
		
Click to expand...

oh I've just twigged! Believe me there is at least one other on the yard who thinks the same as you. was also NOT happy at posts on local sites inviting all and sundry to come wandering round the yard on the excuse they were bringing donations - like a flipping open invite to thieves to come and look round. I feel like putting up my own poster - "I can't afford my pony and my house is really cold. Please will you buy me a woodBurner. I've always wanted one"


----------



## KellyJoArnold (16 January 2013)

piebaldsparkle said:



			recon I'll last about 3 nano seconds!

Posted - 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Ooops
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant!! haha. Has it been cleared up on the page WHY that foal died? I wonder....


----------



## sherry90 (16 January 2013)

Piebald sparkle have you posted it? If so Deb was speedy on the old deleted button wasnt she?!


----------



## piebaldsparkle (16 January 2013)

sherry90 said:



			Piebald sparkle have you posted it? If so Deb was speedy on the old deleted button wasnt she?!
		
Click to expand...


I still see it.  In the recent posts


----------



## piebaldsparkle (16 January 2013)

KellyJoArnold said:



			Brilliant!! haha. Has it been cleared up on the page WHY that foal died? I wonder....
		
Click to expand...

Not yet!!!  Filly found dead the day after he allowed a friend put 10x TBs including a stallion with his herd (while under orders to reduce)............

was ob Horse Hoarder program


----------



## piebaldsparkle (16 January 2013)

Am 
Still in recent posts!


 Piebald posted a photo.
3 · 13 minutes ago


----------



## KellyJoArnold (16 January 2013)

piebaldsparkle said:



			Not yet!!!  Filly found dead the day after he allowed a friend put 10x TBs including a stallion with his herd (while under orders to reduce)............

was ob Horse Hoarder program
		
Click to expand...

Ahhh... I see! I couldn't remember whether the foal died before or after the TB incident, my bad! But if thats the case, then from a 'award winning' breeder, i would have thought he would have known better than to do that..


----------



## sherry90 (16 January 2013)

Must be this phone piebald sparkle , I can't see it. 
Think I am having some problems with it as I am apparently not banned but I can't post, like or comment. 
Also, apparently it's not Debbie doing the deleting or banning people she said it's another admin to me on PM.


----------



## Moomin1 (16 January 2013)

sherry90 said:



			Must be this phone piebald sparkle , I can't see it. 
Think I am having some problems with it as I am apparently not banned but I can't post, like or comment. 
Also, apparently it's not Debbie doing the deleting or banning people she said it's another admin to me on PM.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah right, does she think we're stupid?!


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (16 January 2013)

Is it bad that I've just finished work and the first thing i did was look on the page... I can't see your pic on there, according to mine it says the last post was 59 minutes agao  I'm missing out lol


----------



## sherry90 (16 January 2013)

Same as me DizzyDoughnut :/ think it's my phone to be honest!


----------



## KellyJoArnold (16 January 2013)

I am on my computer, and i cannot see it anymore.. PS is it still there on yours?


----------



## sherry90 (16 January 2013)

Moomin1 - she must think we are as gullible as the sheeple


----------



## Spiritedly (16 January 2013)

I can't see your pic on the page PS but it's in the pictures.


----------



## rosita (16 January 2013)

like many people only liked the page to snoop! Have refrained from commenting so far. Poor bloody horses. His sentencing in April will be very interesting as the RSPCA will be free to comment. The sheep mentality of the British public is frightening. Having learnt from here I don't need to like the page to snoop shall go and remove myself from it!! A well placed call to the papers wouldn't go amiss.


----------



## piebaldsparkle (16 January 2013)

KellyJoArnold said:



			I am on my computer, and i cannot see it anymore.. PS is it still there on yours?
		
Click to expand...


Yup right hand side in 'recent posts by Others'

Piebald Sparkle
 Piebald posted a photo.
24 · 25 minutes ago

You have to click to view


----------



## piebaldsparkle (16 January 2013)

Spiritedly said:



			I can't see your pic on the page PS but it's in the pictures.
		
Click to expand...

LMAO so it is under 'Photo's of support'


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (16 January 2013)

piebaldsparkle said:



			LMAO so it is under 'Photo's of support'

Click to expand...

Maybe they think its just having a nap and he's just giving it a nice little pat, cos he is a saint after all


----------



## piebaldsparkle (16 January 2013)

DizzyDoughnut said:



			Maybe they think its just having a nap and he's just giving it a nice little pat, cos he is a saint after all 

Click to expand...

Probably bet most never even watched the program!


----------



## Moomin1 (16 January 2013)

Love the way they say 'investigations are underway by Michelle' into the dead foal issue.  Who the hell does she think she is, FBI?!

Some of the absolute drivel that is coming from supporters is actually getting beyond unbelievable!

The 'dead behind the eyes' thing has got to be one of the best!! Oh well, I suppose plenty of Clwyd's horses have been too!


----------



## piebaldsparkle (16 January 2013)

LOL Kelly see you 'found it'


----------



## gemin1eye (16 January 2013)

I cant see it. the dead behind the eyes thing annoyed me i think id get banned if i really said what i thought of such a nasty person!


----------



## djlynwood (16 January 2013)

Lar-give me clue.....I feel like Im about to be reunited with a long lost friend!


----------



## Spiritedly (16 January 2013)

Awww the likkle wild ponieee lubs him soooooo much it didn't even get up and run away when he went to pat it


----------



## KellyJoArnold (16 January 2013)

piebaldsparkle said:



			LOL Kelly see you 'found it'

Click to expand...


----------



## Natch (16 January 2013)

... oops, tripped and posted on it


----------



## KellyJoArnold (16 January 2013)

Natch said:



			... oops, tripped and posted on it 

Click to expand...

Ooops! *Slaps wrist!*


----------



## piebaldsparkle (16 January 2013)

You lot are such a BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD influence!

I have sat on my hands all week, but may aswell make the most of my 1sy/last night there!


----------



## sherry90 (16 January 2013)

Argh I want to join in haha! Jen is an irritating gnat isn't she?!


----------



## gemin1eye (16 January 2013)

I was reverse trolling when trolling was naughty but i cant believe how much i had to dumb down to fit in! It was all hun xxx there instead of 'their' and 'was'nt'


----------



## piebaldsparkle (16 January 2013)

Posted this helpful link for them...........

http://www.hoardinghelpuk.co.uk/#/animal-hoarding/4549595989


----------



## Amaranta (16 January 2013)

I feel like I am on borrowed time


----------



## KellyJoArnold (16 January 2013)

piebaldsparkle said:



			Posted this helpful link for them...........

http://www.hoardinghelpuk.co.uk/#/animal-hoarding/4549595989

Click to expand...

You are my favourite person in the world right now. But wait. thats not fact. Jen will not agree!!!


----------



## Amaranta (16 January 2013)

sherry90 said:



			Argh I want to join in haha! Jen is an irritating gnat isn't she?! 

Click to expand...


She's bleddy bonkers - mad as a box of frogs!


----------



## piebaldsparkle (16 January 2013)

Amaranta said:



			I feel like I am on borrowed time 

Click to expand...

I'm sat on a ticking bomb!

Make room on the bench!


----------



## Moomin1 (16 January 2013)

Amaranta said:



			I feel like I am on borrowed time 

Click to expand...

It's like the Green Mile on that site!  

You picked your last meal yet?  How about horseburger and chips, homecooked on a woodburner?


----------



## sherry90 (16 January 2013)

Have to say well done to everyone on here who has posted, especially KellyJo who has remained respectful even after being insulted! 
I think people need to be aware it's not a smear campaign to stop donating to the horses but that maybe hounding WHW or BHS with concerns and donations is more beneficial than giving to questionable characters! 
Jen obviously has a 'degress' in equine studies I find that 'every odd'


----------



## KellyJoArnold (16 January 2013)

sherry90 said:



			Have to say well done to everyone on here who has posted, especially KellyJo who has remained respectful even after being insulted!
		
Click to expand...

Thankyou, I posted that comment in order for people to share their opinions, and hopefully enable questions to be answered, Debbie has commented on it saying that it would be deleted if it gets personal, it would seem that this Jen is trying to do just that, it would be a massive shame if it was deleted as i think it is good to show other peoples opinions. And as long as people on it are not rude and disrespectful with their comments it will stay.


----------



## Moomin1 (16 January 2013)

sherry90 said:



			Have to say well done to everyone on here who has posted, especially KellyJo who has remained respectful even after being insulted! 
I think people need to be aware it's not a smear campaign to stop donating to the horses but that maybe hounding WHW or BHS with concerns and donations is more beneficial than giving to questionable characters! 
Jen obviously has a 'degress' in equine studies I find that 'every odd' 

Click to expand...

I have a 'degress' in Equine Science.  It was a waste of space.  Bloody good fun partying though!


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (16 January 2013)

No one answers my questions... they have been very simple questions as well


----------



## sherry90 (16 January 2013)

Only wish I could add my two-penneth to the debate 
I'm studying for a law 'degress' currently but this proves far more fun and is great procrastination 
Although with that being said I would much prefer it to be all over with so we know the horses are in better hands...I'd happily give up my fun for that! We can only hope a ban gets given in April


----------



## lar (16 January 2013)

djlynwood said:



			Lar-give me clue.....I feel like Im about to be reunited with a long lost friend!
		
Click to expand...

stable 44!


----------



## piebaldsparkle (16 January 2013)

DizzyDoughnut said:



			No one answers my questions... they have been very simple questions as well 

Click to expand...


If you are KK you are sooooo gunna get me banned..........

Doh that was gunna happen anyway!


----------



## piebaldsparkle (16 January 2013)

**POOF**

Room on the bench for a little one?


----------



## Amaranta (16 January 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			It's like the Green Mile on that site!  

You picked your last meal yet?  How about horseburger and chips, homecooked on a woodburner?
		
Click to expand...

Rather have an exploding Fray Bentos pie please


----------



## Moomin1 (16 January 2013)

sherry90 said:



			Only wish I could add my two-penneth to the debate 
I'm studying for a law 'degress' currently but this proves far more fun and is great procrastination 
Although with that being said I would much prefer it to be all over with so we know the horses are in better hands...I'd happily give up my fun for that! We can only hope a ban gets given in April 

Click to expand...

Same here!  I wish I could add a comment or two but can't!  

I hope an all encompassing ban is emposed in April.


----------



## KellyJoArnold (16 January 2013)

Can anyone still see my post? I can see it, but cannot comment. . I copied my original comment so if it has been deleted i will simply just post it again.


----------



## sherry90 (16 January 2013)

Like magic!


----------



## Moomin1 (16 January 2013)

Amaranta said:



			Rather have an exploding Fray Bentos pie please 

Click to expand...

PAHAHA!!

Wonder if there was any horse meat in that one?!


----------



## Amaranta (16 January 2013)

piebaldsparkle said:



			**POOF**

Shuvvvv up!
		
Click to expand...

You're a gonner!

I'm still there


----------



## sherry90 (16 January 2013)

A lying volunteer at a charity...how very moral! She said they wouldn't delete...


----------



## KellyJoArnold (16 January 2013)

I now cannot comment on the whole page, why was i banned, i didn't break any rules, or did i? :/


----------



## Moomin1 (16 January 2013)

sherry90 said:



			A lying volunteer at a charity...how very moral! She said they wouldn't delete...
		
Click to expand...

Mmm quite.  How interesting!


----------



## piebaldsparkle (16 January 2013)

Amaranta said:



			You're a gonner!

I'm still there 

Click to expand...


Amateur


----------



## Amaranta (16 January 2013)

Looks like the Stewart chap who found 10 dead horses in his previous field has gone too


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (16 January 2013)

piebaldsparkle said:



			If you are KK you are sooooo gunna get me banned..........

Doh that was gunna happen anyway!

Click to expand...

I'm not KK *goes to see who that is* Awww they have taken your hoarders link off.... I thought that was helpful and useful, seen as he was on a programe called horse horder it seems quite relevant


----------



## Natch (16 January 2013)

I think Jen is sat behind her computer screen doing this at everybody:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K31oIHtknGk&NR=1

Luckily I have enough love and light and rainbow hugs to protect us all


----------



## piebaldsparkle (16 January 2013)

KellyJoArnold said:



			I now cannot comment on the whole page, why was i banned, i didn't break any rules, or did i? :/
		
Click to expand...

Me neither and after I posted that helpful hoarder support group link too.....

ungrateful swines!


----------



## sherry90 (16 January 2013)

No Kelly in fact I'd say your opposition deserved a ban more than you! Wonder if she's been 'poofed' away!


----------



## piebaldsparkle (16 January 2013)

DizzyDoughnut said:



			I'm not KK *goes to see who that is* Awww they have taken your hoarders link off.... I thought that was helpful and useful, seen as he was on a programe called horse horder it seems quite relevant
		
Click to expand...

exactly


----------



## Natch (16 January 2013)

Your posts and the photo, Kelly's thread, all gone


----------



## KellyJoArnold (16 January 2013)

I  have sent Michelle crowther the following message: 
"Michelle, i recently posted on the 'support' group, i stated my opinion, and so did many others, One person decided to verablly insult me, and personally abuse me. I did not post any abusive comments at all, and stayed 'inside the rules' of the group, although mine (and many others) opinions were diffrent to some peoples, alot of people were asking suitable questions with regards to Clwyds horses, and it was a good discussion, it has since been deleted, and all people who showed diffrent opinions banned from the group (Including me.) yet the individual throwing around personal insults towards anyone who disagreed with her is still a member, i dont understand this. On behalf of everybody who posted their opinion on that thread, could you please explain why we have been 'banned' from the group and our posts deleted. I am afraid that if this kind of thing happens reguarly (Posts being deleted.) then it is not a very good impression on what you and many others are doing in 'helping' Clwyd, I await your reply. Thankyou. x" 




I await her reply...


----------



## Natch (16 January 2013)

*POOF*

Oh. Man down. She got me.


----------



## Moomin1 (16 January 2013)

'Love and light' people, 'love and light'!!


----------



## piebaldsparkle (16 January 2013)

She is nuts!




			Jen Anderson
I think people can clearly see that a few peopel have ganged up to attack this page and the people on it and running it. Ask yourself why!! and the fact most all know each other says a lot. This is a support page, i wish people would only join to support and not attack these kind hearted people trying to help horses and Clwyd....one gets banned so another joins ofn a fake profile and starts again or gets a friedn to start again after joining.............i wonder why a few and i say a few are doing this............what is behind it for them!! Please only join this page if you support the cause as we do. love and light xx
		
Click to expand...


----------



## joeanne (16 January 2013)

She booted me out days back.
I can see the page, and I can see the posts, but I cannot post myself.
Its infuriating me that I cannot.....so much so I might have to set up another FB account to do so!


----------



## piebaldsparkle (16 January 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			'Love and light' people, 'love and light'!!  

Click to expand...

Feck off

Can't say it to the author so you will have to do!!


----------



## piebaldsparkle (16 January 2013)

joeanne said:



			She booted me out days back.
I can see the page, and I can see the posts, but I cannot post myself.
Its infuriating me that I cannot.....so much so I might have to set up another FB account to do so!
		
Click to expand...

Get Stig on there, he must have strong opinions on horse abuse!


----------



## Moomin1 (16 January 2013)

piebaldsparkle said:



			Feck off

Can't say it to the author so you will have to do!!

Click to expand...



Ooh you are so dead behind them eyes, I tell ya, DEAD behind them eyes!  How cans you be so nasty and mean to such a nice and insprirational man! I have a degress, I no wot I am talkin abowt!


----------



## joeanne (16 January 2013)

piebaldsparkle said:



			Get Stig on there, he must have strong opinions on horse abuse!
		
Click to expand...

It was Stiggy she booted off!!!!
The woman is an absolute crackpot!


----------



## Patterdale (16 January 2013)

Where's the comment from Michelle regarding the mares being in foal to their own offspring? Can't see it anywhere. 

Love and light xxx


----------



## Natch (16 January 2013)

_*Love and light*
_

Click to expand...

She stole my phrase!  Oh yeah, after I got ignored for sending her love and light  And I got banded.  It's all together too rude.

*goes to try using the force of love and light against Jen*


----------



## roseview (16 January 2013)

I've been told off for repeating my question about the identity of the dead horses so pointed out that the previous question seems to have disappeared, then dear Jen has had a go. I told her she is delusional!


----------



## Moomin1 (16 January 2013)

Natch said:



			She stole my phrase!  Oh yeah, after I got ignored for sending her love and light  And I got banded.  It's all together too rude.

*goes to try using the force of love and light against Jen*
		
Click to expand...

Don't be feeble!  If love and light hasn't worked before, no point trying again, use the Power of Greyskull for goodness sake!


----------



## joeanne (16 January 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			Don't be feeble!  If love and light hasn't worked before, no point trying again, use the Power of Greyskull for goodness sake! 

Click to expand...

That is the funniest thing I have ever read from you 
Natch IS She-Ra!!!!!
Now what was the damn horse called?


----------



## Amaranta (16 January 2013)

I am trying a different tact with the mad psychic


----------



## Patterdale (16 January 2013)

Well I've commented on the latest post. Daresay ill be booted out any minute.


----------



## piebaldsparkle (16 January 2013)

Patterdale said:



			Well I've commented on the latest post. Daresay ill be booted out any minute. 



Click to expand...

Well that one is a grade A fruit loop.................do you even think she knows what inspirational means......................


----------



## Natch (16 January 2013)

joeanne said:



			That is the funniest thing I have ever read from you 
Natch IS She-Ra!!!!!
Now what was the damn horse called?
		
Click to expand...

That's the nicest thing anybody has ever said about me 

He's called Swift wind. I call him Windy-Bum for short.


----------



## KellyJoArnold (16 January 2013)

Natch, sorry to change the subject.. and hijack a thread, but what type is the horse far right of your signature, bay-ish one, he is beautiful


----------



## Moomin1 (16 January 2013)

Natch said:



			That's the nicest thing anybody has ever said about me 

He's called Swift wind. I call him Windy-Bum for short. 

Click to expand...

Wasn't Stridor a baddie horse too?


----------



## piebaldsparkle (16 January 2013)

joeanne said:



			That is the funniest thing I have ever read from you 
Natch IS She-Ra!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Phew thanks god you posted, had 'the power or greyskull' in my head and couldn't place it!


----------



## Patterdale (16 January 2013)

Think I'm on thin ice.....

That Jen's something else


----------



## joeanne (16 January 2013)

Natch said:



			That's the nicest thing anybody has ever said about me 

He's called Swift wind. I call him Windy-Bum for short. 

Click to expand...


I found you!!!








Looking gooooood Natch!


----------



## Shettie (16 January 2013)

I'm sure I will be banned from there any moment. I just get useless replies about not condoning bullying and Jen replying as to giving people a taste of there own medicine


----------



## Moomin1 (16 January 2013)

joeanne said:



			I found you!!!








Looking gooooood Natch!
		
Click to expand...

Mmm dunno you know, looks a bit 'dead in the eyes' to me.


----------



## joeanne (16 January 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			Mmm dunno you know, looks a bit 'dead in the eyes' to me.
		
Click to expand...

You can't say that about Natch!!!!
You sound like crazy Jen......


----------



## Amaranta (16 January 2013)

Well I just spent 10 whole minutes composing a patronising thread to the mad woman and the *********g things gone


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (16 January 2013)

they can't answer my question because apparently Clwyds not an admin and doesn't have a phone and its nearly midnight?? ok then


----------



## Patterdale (16 January 2013)

Seems Jen can't come up with a response to my latest comment. Shame. 

They really are deluded. It's scary how they keep justifying it.


----------



## KellyJoArnold (16 January 2013)

"so the people who insulted Clwyd/Debbie and Michelle was right to be banned then you think!!I think what i said to kelly was mild compared to what she said about these good people trying to do good, a bit of her own medicine did not do her any harm just wanted her to feel how Clwyd wuld if he had the internet and read what has been said about him. Not good for a person who suffers from depression!!Some people liek to kick people when down like the ones who say nasty things or ask these questions, support not judge!"

Charming...


----------



## igglepop (16 January 2013)

DizzyDoughnut said:



			they can't answer my question because apparently Clwyds not an admin and doesn't have a phone and its nearly midnight?? ok then 

Click to expand...

How is he on twitter then? I swear somebody said he was looking for followers.


----------



## Moomin1 (16 January 2013)

DizzyDoughnut said:



			they can't answer my question because apparently Clwyds not an admin and doesn't have a phone and its nearly midnight?? ok then 

Click to expand...

Oh god save us, there will be a lorry load of nokias arriving on 'his' doorstep now!

Then again, not a bad thing..suppose he could book the farrier every six weeks then!


----------



## Shettie (16 January 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			Oh god save us, there will be a lorry load of nokias arriving on 'his' doorstep now!
		
Click to expand...

Don't be silly, these people seem to love throwing there money away....it will be an iphone so that he can come online too to defend himself


----------



## shelly19 (16 January 2013)

I need to go to bed and get my addiction to this thread in check 
Not been banned but I've been very polite


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (16 January 2013)

igglepop said:



			How is he on twitter then? I swear somebody said he was looking for followers.
		
Click to expand...

hahahaha i wish i had twitter


----------



## piebaldsparkle (16 January 2013)

Nite 

I was polite and posted helpful links and was still banned..........there is no justice!


----------



## Moomin1 (16 January 2013)

Shettie said:



			Don't be silly, these people seem to love throwing there money away....it will be an iphone so that he can come online too to defend himself 

Click to expand...

No, he will get an ipad for that, or at the very least a paid for broadband connection to 'his' house.  Wireless of course...


----------



## piebaldsparkle (16 January 2013)

igglepop said:



			How is he on twitter then? I swear somebody said he was looking for followers.
		
Click to expand...

yeah someone said he had been tweeting since Nov?  Don't do twiter, so have no idea.....


----------



## Patterdale (16 January 2013)

Whoooo I'm getting some stick now! The more reasonable your argument, the angrier they get.....


----------



## shelly19 (16 January 2013)

igglepop said:



			How is he on twitter then? I swear somebody said he was looking for followers.
		
Click to expand...

He's on Twitter..... he's following 7 and 3 of them are channel 4 lol


----------



## PandorasJar (16 January 2013)

My phone is not a fan of their page, never had trouble on fb before!
I gave up but will be doing a personal update on my own wall about my opinion for any numpties I'm friends with (most are not idiots though so would like to think none are supporting it!)


----------



## joeanne (16 January 2013)

shelly19 said:



			He's on Twitter..... he's following 7 and 3 of them are channel 4 lol 

Click to expand...

Sounds like that Ipad turned up just in time then!!!


----------



## Amaranta (17 January 2013)

Why oh why is it that some of them cannot even put a coherent sentence together?


----------



## Moomin1 (17 January 2013)

Just had a look at his twitter account/posts.  I don't use Twitter, so don't know what I'm doing, but put it this way one of the posts is this, by a young teenage looking girl! 

"My future husband"


----------



## piebaldsparkle (17 January 2013)

Jen is real SPEEESSCHALL




			but its a heard and that happens when you have a heard..
		
Click to expand...


----------



## piebaldsparkle (17 January 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			Just had a look at his twitter account/posts.  I don't use Twitter, so don't know what I'm doing, but put it this way one of the posts is this, by a young teenage looking girl! 

"My future husband" 

Click to expand...

 OMG


----------



## Moomin1 (17 January 2013)

Amaranta said:



			Why oh why is it that some of them cannot even put a coherent sentence together?
		
Click to expand...

Because they are probably teenagers, of text speak culture, who have no real clue about what actually goes on in neglect cases and believe every word the media say, because they are not yet wise enough to think outside of the box.


----------



## shelly19 (17 January 2013)

Not bad for someone with no mod cons eh lol, someone else has def set that account up for him.


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (17 January 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			Just had a look at his twitter account/posts.  I don't use Twitter, so don't know what I'm doing, but put it this way one of the posts is this, by a young teenage looking girl! 

"My future husband" 

Click to expand...

 if my name was debbie i'd say OMG we must help OMG


----------



## Moomin1 (17 January 2013)

shelly19 said:



			Not bad for someone with no mod cons eh lol, someone else has def set that account up for him.
		
Click to expand...

Definately.  Go and have a look, and see what you think.  

It is almost along the lines of celebrity stuff!


----------



## shelly19 (17 January 2013)

I just got a nice reply to one of my posts


----------



## piebaldsparkle (17 January 2013)

I think Jen is inbred.


----------



## piebaldsparkle (17 January 2013)

Why would they admin



			and understand that the admins in here have not met Michelle or Clwyd and have no access to their inner thoughts or long term plans!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Natch (17 January 2013)

KellyJoArnold said:



			Natch, sorry to change the subject.. and hijack a thread, but what type is the horse far right of your signature, bay-ish one, he is beautiful 

Click to expand...

He's a mule  



joeanne said:



			I found you!!!








Looking gooooood Natch!
		
Click to expand...

Have you been raiding my personal photobucket account again?! 



Moomin1 said:



			Mmm dunno you know, looks a bit 'dead in the eyes' to me.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Amaranta (17 January 2013)

Have you seen Jena's posts?  They are actually nearly as bad!

I am spending my remaining time being reasonable and literate, deliberately making them look like illiterate morons 

Even had a reasonable reply from admin


----------



## KellyJoArnold (17 January 2013)

Natch said:



			He's a mule  



Have you been raiding my personal photobucket account again?! 



 

Click to expand...

I knew it!!! He is beautiful!!!!


----------



## piebaldsparkle (17 January 2013)

Amaranta said:



			Have you seen Jena's posts?  They are actually nearly as bad!

I am spending my remaining time being reasonable and literate, deliberately making them look like illiterate morons 

Even had a reasonable reply from admin 

Click to expand...


----------



## Elsiecat (17 January 2013)

I've just had a scroll down this page and can only conclude that this Debbie woman has had a bang to the head.

If J Jones is on here - I agree with every word you're saying!


----------



## Shettie (17 January 2013)

I want the mule  

This facebook group is so frustrating but so addictive. 
I'm sure I come across as pretty illiterate, I do try not to be though


----------



## Elsiecat (17 January 2013)

Shettie said:



			This facebook group is so frustrating but so addictive. 
I'm sure I come across as pretty illiterate, I do try not to be though 

Click to expand...

Who are you?
I'm not brave enough to comment so I'm liking things instead


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (17 January 2013)

ahhh get commenting Elsiecat, its fun once you get going


----------



## Elsiecat (17 January 2013)

DizzyDoughnut said:



			ahhh get commenting Elsiecat, its fun once you get going 

Click to expand...

Tell me who you are and I'll follow your lead! I'm not brave enough to go solo


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (17 January 2013)

I'm hannah


----------



## Elsiecat (17 January 2013)

WHAT IS JEN ANDERSON ON!???
She is beyond delusional!!!!! Wow wow wow 
*bangs head against wall*

I really wish I'd refrained from joining in on this thread


----------



## Shettie (17 January 2013)

DizzyDoughnut said:



			ahhh get commenting Elsiecat, its fun once you get going 

Click to expand...

Iv'e got to be up at silly o clock and seem to be commenting on there instead. 
Do you have a black pony as your pic?


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (17 January 2013)

although I'm achieving nothing except to amuse myself lol


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (17 January 2013)

Shettie said:



			Iv'e got to be up at silly o clock and seem to be commenting on there instead. 
Do you have a black pony as your pic?
		
Click to expand...

yes i do


----------



## Elsiecat (17 January 2013)

I keep typing out replies and deleting them, it's hard to argue against stupidity!


----------



## WoopsiiD (17 January 2013)

I foolishly liked the page thinking I had to in order to comment.
Now I want the RSPCA to captive bolt gun me in the head. 

Today's pearls about blowing the lid off the fray bento's....surely that's criminal damage you muppets not effing 'cute' and 'sweet'.

Show a horsey lady of a certain age anything thats not gelded and common sense goes out the window!


----------



## Shettie (17 January 2013)

Jens new reply to me includes

"the girl clearly had a axe to grind on poor old Clwyd....so im not sorry for what i said to her i stand by it, she is dead behind the eyes she has not feeling for old people or peopel that are trying to help others. She needs to address her own issues before attacking a helpless old man."


----------



## Elsiecat (17 January 2013)

Some mans just asked a perfectly legitimate question about why doesn't he do the house up and the delightful Jen Anderson has labelled him a 'troll'


----------



## Moomin1 (17 January 2013)

Shettie said:



			Jens new reply to me includes

"the girl clearly had a axe to grind on poor old Clwyd....so im not sorry for what i said to her i stand by it, she is dead behind the eyes she has not feeling for old people or peopel that are trying to help others. She needs to address her own issues before attacking a helpless old man."
		
Click to expand...

'Poor old Clwyd!'  

Poor Clwyd's helpless horses....


----------



## Amaranta (17 January 2013)

God I am still replying.............................why?  shoot me now!

The woman is a complete and utter nutter

I am still being uuuuuuber reasonable


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (17 January 2013)

Shettie said:



			Jens new reply to me includes

"the girl clearly had a axe to grind on poor old Clwyd....so im not sorry for what i said to her i stand by it, she is dead behind the eyes she has not feeling for old people or peopel that are trying to help others. She needs to address her own issues before attacking a helpless old man."
		
Click to expand...

I think she maybe on a whole different planet to most people


----------



## Amaranta (17 January 2013)

Admin has threatened her with a ban!

My work here is nearly done


----------



## Elsiecat (17 January 2013)

Looks like she's even winding the admin up.. 
I feel like I should change my profile picture to a horse so I can blend in


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (17 January 2013)

They just agreed with me I think..... 
*starts to worry that I've turned into a delusional fool and accidently joined them on the other planet*


----------



## Shettie (17 January 2013)

I was going to bed, but as soon as I heard final warning or I will ban you, I decided to stay up a little longer  
ElsieCat, didn't see your question before, I'm Rachel


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (17 January 2013)

Elsiecat said:



			Looks like she's even winding the admin up.. 
I feel like I should change my profile picture to a horse so I can blend in 

Click to expand...

i changed mine to one of me looking like it was haloween in an effort to blend in but i scared my FB friends and had to change back to far less scary pony


----------



## Elsiecat (17 January 2013)

Admin liked one of my post 
I think I've accidentally stepped over the camp line!? Have I!? HAVE I!?


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (17 January 2013)

where does it say about banning? I want to look lol


----------



## igglepop (17 January 2013)

Elsiecat said:



			Admin liked one of my post 
I think I've accidentally stepped over the camp line!? Have I!? HAVE I!?
		
Click to expand...

Who are you?

Also where did they threaten to ban a person.


----------



## Elsiecat (17 January 2013)

igglepop said:



			Who are you?

Also where did they threaten to ban a person.
		
Click to expand...

Lauren!

And if you scroll down a bit on the scrolly thing admin has put something like "JEN - DONT MAKE ME BAN YOU!"


----------



## igglepop (17 January 2013)

Elsiecat said:



			Lauren!

And if you scroll down a bit on the scrolly thing admin has put something like "JEN - DONT MAKE ME BAN YOU!"
		
Click to expand...

Thanks found it. Also thanks for telling me who you are it makes it much easier to follow the funny posts.


----------



## Moomin1 (17 January 2013)

Just reading through bits and bobs from supporter's profiles, and a fair few comment that they have 'had lots of hassle and visits from the RSPCA'.  Makes me wonder...


----------



## Shettie (17 January 2013)

I've been liked several times by admin.......should I run for the hills already?


----------



## Elsiecat (17 January 2013)

Sorry for the stalking but Shettie has the fluffiest little ponies ever and I need to give one squishes immediately!!! 

I think its time for a cuppa.. Who wants


----------



## Amaranta (17 January 2013)

Oh good God, she is a seer not a clairvoyant

I am losing the will to live


----------



## Shettie (17 January 2013)

I'm probably banned now 

Thanks, they are devils, although they do a good job of hand warming in this artic weather


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (17 January 2013)

Amaranta said:



			Oh good God, she is a seer not a clairvoyant

I am losing the will to live 

Click to expand...

What is a seer?


----------



## Shettie (17 January 2013)

Thats me


----------



## Moomin1 (17 January 2013)

I find it odd that for some reason, admin appear to have publically given Jen a warning of being banned and given her a reason to explain herself to admin publically whilst being 'chastised' by admin, yet anybody else who dares mention a thing gets banned instantly.  

Anyone else?


----------



## igglepop (17 January 2013)

Shettie said:



			Thats me
		
Click to expand...

Amazing


----------



## Elsiecat (17 January 2013)

And now according to Jen this man should have water, electric etc at the expense of the landowner!!! The guy squats there FGS


----------



## Shettie (17 January 2013)

Elsiecat said:



			And now according to Jen this man should have water, electric etc at the expense of the landowner!!! The guy squats there FGS 

Click to expand...

Brilliant just brilliant isn't it

I have to be up in 4hours I really should go to bed


----------



## Elsiecat (17 January 2013)

Shettie said:



			Brilliant just brilliant isn't it

I have to be up in 4hours I really should go to bed 

Click to expand...

I think it's going to be a red bull morning here to be honest..
She is honestly beyond anything I've ever encountered in my life.


----------



## Amaranta (17 January 2013)

DizzyDoughnut said:



			What is a seer?
		
Click to expand...

someone who sees the future, she really is a basket case!


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (17 January 2013)

On the comment the bloke made about fixing up things like the roof, admin have just said "Support for Clwyd Davies and his horses: Kieran we are in contact with the farm owners family on here I believe
7 minutes ago · Like"

so how can they also be saying they don't about who owns it/whether hes squatting etc


----------



## Elsiecat (17 January 2013)

Why oh why would social services make anyone fix a bath out of their own funds for a squatter. And why oh why does she think any of us would believe it


----------



## Moomin1 (17 January 2013)

Oh good god this is no good.  I have to be up soon!

Where does she say she is a 'seer'?


----------



## Elsiecat (17 January 2013)

I need moral support over the bath.


----------



## Amaranta (17 January 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			Oh good god this is no good.  I have to be up soon!

Where does she say she is a 'seer'?
		
Click to expand...


In Rachael's post

I am officially giving up

Got to be up in 3 1/2 hours *sobs*


----------



## Elsiecat (17 January 2013)

I still can't get past the bath comment


----------



## Shettie (17 January 2013)

Elsiecat said:



			I still can't get past the bath comment 

Click to expand...

Neither. 

P.s: Anyone have any idea how I can get rid of getting emails everytime someone posts on here? I keep thinking I'm popular but alas I;m not


----------



## Elsiecat (17 January 2013)

So go on what are you up to now this womans had a 'tip off'


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (17 January 2013)

Ohhhh shes left, such a shame


----------



## gemin1eye (17 January 2013)

Im banned too. must have been my support for the rspca


----------



## Patterdale (17 January 2013)

Why did I go to bed!? 

*goes to check Facebook page*


----------



## Rebels (17 January 2013)

Just joined and wow! Aiming for a HHO observer status, see how long i last...


----------



## EgerdenFarmStud (17 January 2013)

I'm banned now  the only plus side is that ill hope to recieve my invitation to ibblebibbles support the banned club!  

Elsie cat... If you're not banned, could you please post the following from me... I can't find any one that is still able to post on there...


Hi admin, 

As I'm sure you're aware, yesterday I raised a few questions on your post... I did so in a polite manner. I've come to check to see if I have any replies, and now all of my comments have VANISHED?!?!? Am I to assume that you deleted them? The funny thing is, that you failed to remove your posts ( and one others ) tagged with my name... I'm guessing all can still see this? I am also now unable to comment on that particular status... Very odd, so much for your ( and I quote )      ' With immediate effect we will no longer be deleting posts or barring users ' ... Am I now to assume that in deleting my posts, you have answered my questions in that actually yes, others have made financial gain from the sale of Clwyds horses? 

A reply would be much appreciated.
Charlotte.

X


----------



## Ladyinred (17 January 2013)

EgerdenFarmStud said:



			I'm banned now  the only plus side is that ill hope to recieve my invitation to ibblebibbles support the banned club!  

Elsie cat... If you're not banned, could you please post the following from me... I can't find any one that is still able to post on there...


Hi admin, 

As I'm sure you're aware, yesterday I raised a few questions on your post... I did so in a polite manner. I've come to check to see if I have any replies, and now all of my comments have VANISHED?!?!? Am I to assume that you deleted them? The funny thing is, that you failed to remove your posts ( and one others ) tagged with my name... I'm guessing all can still see this? I am also now unable to comment on that particular status... Very odd, so much for your ( and I quote )      ' With immediate effect we will no longer be deleting posts or barring users ' ... Am I now to assume that in deleting my posts, you have answered my questions in that actually yes, others have made financial gain from the sale of Clwyds horses? 

A reply would be much appreciated.
Charlotte.

X
		
Click to expand...

Judging from the amount ppl here say was posted last night admin must have had a mass deleting session as I could find very few new posts. I am fast coming to the conclusion that they are all as barking as Debbie.


----------



## Amymay (17 January 2013)

Spiritedly said:



			Yup and considering the program was filmed in the summer you would think they would have got all the stallions off by now...if that was ever their intention 

Click to expand...

Still would have been too late as most of the mares would have been covered by then.


----------



## EgerdenFarmStud (17 January 2013)

I'm even getting my comments deleted from the CLWYN Davies group... If have left it at that had I got answers, but they've pi**ed me off now. Think ill keep going!!


----------



## Amymay (17 January 2013)

Can't believe it - all my comments have been removed, and it looks like I can no longer post.

I was never rude, and asked very relevant questions.


----------



## guido16 (17 January 2013)

I have worked it out.

They are not "deleting" your posts, just "removing" them.

To be fair, they clearly struggle with the concept of "removing" horses so it's obviously a bit of a struggle for them to work it out on the FB page

Bless.


----------



## Patterdale (17 January 2013)

I've just posted on her latest gem. No doubt ill be gone soon, and when it's been deleted she'll claim I was being 'spiteful.' 

Just looks more and more like they have something to hide.


----------



## Patterdale (17 January 2013)

Lol. I love where someone says about free speech, and admin comes back with 'it IS a dictatorship - we have the passwords and the power to ban' and they're being deadly serious.


----------



## Ladyinred (17 January 2013)

'i set this page up to offer support for Clwyd and His horses and in so doing only updates regarding him and his horses will be posted here'

His with a capital H?? Has he now been promoted to a godlike status??


----------



## Shettie (17 January 2013)

I'm guessing by the it's not what you say it's how you say it comment that covers jens reasons for no ban with all the insults. 

All my stuff got deleted and I was like a walking zombie this morning


----------



## smokey (17 January 2013)

Patterdale said:



			I've just posted on her latest gem. No doubt ill be gone soon, and when it's been deleted she'll claim I was being 'spiteful.' 

Just looks more and more like they have something to hide.
		
Click to expand...

I've Pm'd Debbie twice, asking why I was banned, and pointing out that I was polite and reasonable. Not a peep out of her.
And Patterdale, it took me a while, but I know who you are! 
I wish I could post on the wall, every thing I see makes my fingers itch, these people all need help.
Now stating £168 raised so far, £55 of which is going to clwyd! WTF? ( not that I think he should get a penny. This will surely affect his benefits?


----------



## smokey (17 January 2013)

Ladyinred said:



			'i set this page up to offer support for Clwyd and His horses and in so doing only updates regarding him and his horses will be posted here'

His with a capital H?? Has he now been promoted to a godlike status??
		
Click to expand...

They'll be campaigning for a blue plaque on his door next. Oh that's right, he doesn't have a door, he's just 'borrowing' it, and everything else! 
They've already got their fake monk, now they just need a leader for their little cult! That'll be clwyd!


----------



## Shettie (17 January 2013)

If he hasn't got one, his landlord even though he doesn't pay rent should legally be made to put one up for him  

Im not sure what got deleted last night and what stayed so the above may not make sense


----------



## Amymay (17 January 2013)

Only £165 raised.  Interesting.


----------



## djlynwood (17 January 2013)

Just looking at the picture posted on the support page of Clwyd having a tidy up. He is wearing different clothes to the ones that were dropped off from my yard. Maybe he is keeping the new clothes for Sunday best (or his court appearance). 

Can anyone find do that search thing and find out when the pictures were taken. And can the same be done for the Misty Rose photo. Just curious.


----------



## PandorasJar (17 January 2013)

Lol ladyinred... Turning into a cult!


----------



## Patterdale (17 January 2013)

I find that interesting too amymay. 

IMO either its much more and they're trying to keep it quiet, or there hasn't been as much support as they are saying. 

It's just a strange number to me.


----------



## Ambers mum (17 January 2013)

You lot have a lot to answer for! I swore I wouldn't  look at the FB page and now I'm bloody picking holes in it and the whole story....lol.


----------



## FionaM12 (17 January 2013)

Posted here as if you're anything like me you've no idea what's going on the rest of HHO, never the rest of the world. 

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?p=11454105#post11454105

I can't post from my phone at the mo, but it didn't stop me _looking_ half the night.


----------



## guido16 (17 January 2013)

Misty rose looks pregnant to me. Just what is needed. Another horse...


----------



## Ibblebibble (17 January 2013)

Patterdale said:



			Lol. I love where someone says about free speech, and admin comes back with 'it IS a dictatorship - we have the passwords and the power to ban' and they're being deadly serious. 



Click to expand...

i mentioned free speech, can't seem to find that post now
that jen anderson is off her bleedin head, have you seen the comment about dartmoor hill ponies being well bred while the bog standard dartmoors are not  surely she is someone having a laugh, own up who is it?
damn it i'm late for work now, bloomin Clwyd and his harem


----------



## Shettie (17 January 2013)

She was sooo much better on my thread on there but it got deleted  
If she hadnt of done the whole I'm leaving she would of got banned instead


----------



## djlynwood (17 January 2013)

http://www.horsenetwork.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?p=152673&highlight=#152673

http://www.horsenetwork.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?p=152567&highlight=#152567

Posted by someone who is now the representative for homing and donation queries with the Horse and Owner rescue centre. 
She has asked people to ask questions and they will be answered.


----------



## Elsiecat (17 January 2013)

Erm I've not been banned but most of my comments from last night have been deleted? Now someones complaining that the long post where I was commenting no longer makes sense and is pointless.. But I guess that that was the whole point?


----------



## Elsiecat (17 January 2013)

EgerdenFarmStud said:



			I'm banned now  the only plus side is that ill hope to recieve my invitation to ibblebibbles support the banned club!  

Elsie cat... If you're not banned, could you please post the following from me... I can't find any one that is still able to post on there...


Hi admin, 

As I'm sure you're aware, yesterday I raised a few questions on your post... I did so in a polite manner. I've come to check to see if I have any replies, and now all of my comments have VANISHED?!?!? Am I to assume that you deleted them? The funny thing is, that you failed to remove your posts ( and one others ) tagged with my name... I'm guessing all can still see this? I am also now unable to comment on that particular status... Very odd, so much for your ( and I quote )      ' With immediate effect we will no longer be deleting posts or barring users ' ... Am I now to assume that in deleting my posts, you have answered my questions in that actually yes, others have made financial gain from the sale of Clwyds horses? 

A reply would be much appreciated.
Charlotte.

X
		
Click to expand...

Where am I to post this?

I'm hanging on by the skin of my teeth to not being banned I think!


----------



## Amaranta (17 January 2013)

*sniggers* I am still there


----------



## Patterdale (17 January 2013)

Now someone's saying the landowner should be grateful to Clwyd, he's keeping the grass down. Seriously. 

Also I should keep my 'snotty upperclass views on horse breeding' to myself. 

If not allowing horses to interbreed is 'snotty and upperclass' well......guilty as charged.


----------



## sherry90 (17 January 2013)

Seems if no comments can be made about the pictures then they may be his? If they weren't then they wouldn't be connected to the pending court hearing and this wouldn't be an issue saying, nope not my horses?!


----------



## sherry90 (17 January 2013)

Who is F Cruickshank  I agree. Question 2 was answered very tactfully hinting at more donations without really addressing the question!  smoooooth!
Can someone ask for me: 
If Michelle is so adamant to help, why doesn't she have Clwyd go and live on her livery farm in a caravan (apparently he has one?) that way the old guy can have his land back and the horses will be moved and can be better seen to?! It fails me that people are calling him a lovely man etc whe he is due in court for charges he pleaded guilty for?!
As for Jen last night, I thought she knew the officer in the case? Not very good her giving out info on the pending case is it?! 
Arghhh I want to comment on there... I will have to come on here and vent my anger at them!


----------



## sherry90 (17 January 2013)

Seems Sue T is along the same lines as me too!


----------



## Elsiecat (17 January 2013)

Patterdale said:



			Now someone's saying the landowner should be grateful to Clwyd, he's keeping the grass down. Seriously. 

Also I should keep my 'snotty upperclass views on horse breeding' to myself. 

If not allowing horses to interbreed is 'snotty and upperclass' well......guilty as charged. 



Click to expand...

Who are you!? Does your neddy have blue bandages on on your PP?


----------



## cornbrodolly (17 January 2013)

Whole thing makes my blood boil! Am amazed 2 of my fb friends have 'liked' that man. Yet same friends do plenty of moaning  about local 'horse hoarders ' who fly graze and have many poor looking horses.
Nothing will be done until horses have to have proper once-only passports that are legal and law enforced [ as farm animals do , its not impossible to set up] Any stray animals that cannot be indentified should be rounded up , pounded for a week or so , then put down. Its the only way to stop all this dreadful rubbish breeding , and to get some order into the fly grazing situation. Theres a limit to what can be rescued and rehomed - and the more we pander to the Clwyd situation and others lie it , the more these people just keep on breeding .


----------



## Amymay (17 January 2013)

cornbrodolly said:



			Whole thing makes my blood boil! Am amazed 2 of my fb friends have 'liked' that man. Yet same friends do plenty of moaning  about local 'horse hoarders '
		
Click to expand...

Many of my friends have 'liked' the page too.  They don't support him, they are just keeping and eye and getting updates......


----------



## Crugeran Celt (17 January 2013)

For some reason I can't comment on their FB page, don't know why haven't tried before so can't be banned unless they know I am on here so its automatic. So anyway I will ask my question on here instead, if money is being donated why isn't it being used to geld any colts that are running with the mares. I can understand how this man has got himself into this position because he has made the decision to 'switch off' to the predicament he is in and pretend he is still in control, he is not therefor isn't it time that these animals were taken from him not just handing over money that will just allow him to carry on.


----------



## Amymay (17 January 2013)

Crugeran Celt said:



			if money is being donated why isn't it being used to geld any colts that are running with the mares.
		
Click to expand...

Because they have only raised £165 in donations.......


----------



## Crugeran Celt (17 January 2013)

amymay said:



			Because they have only raised £165 in donations.......
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I missed that, oh well there are more sensible people out there that I thought. I assumed by the amount of support on their FB page that they had raised a lot more. Unfortunately he is probably not an isolated case and there are probably many people out there with too many animals, not just horses and what the answer is to that I do not know. All very sad for the animals involved and perhaps PTS would be the answer, as long as this man is then banned from keeping horses in the future as I am sure if they were all taken from him it wouldn't be long before he became a horse owner again. I did notice when the program was aired that you could constantly hear a dog barking but they never showed it does anyone know why?


----------



## roseview (17 January 2013)

Also, they reckon they can't catch them to geld them!!
Do none of them realise that this herd of 'wild' and 'feral' animals is only like that because their idol can't be bothered to handle them correctly?
I had to laugh at the comment about the landowner being grateful to him for keeping the grass down!!!!


----------



## fburton (17 January 2013)

So what does the title of this thread ("Step away from the Clwyd page!") actually meant to signify?


----------



## KellyJoArnold (17 January 2013)

fburton said:



			So what does the title of this thread ("Step away from the Clwyd page!") actually meant to signify? 

Click to expand...

Because our opinions are able to be viewed here, unlike on the actual facebook page, where they are deleted within hours if they disagree with the 'Sheep' 




--- 

I still have not recieved a message back from Michelle crowther regarding my banning from the page...


----------



## Natch (17 January 2013)

Amaranta said:



			Oh good God, she is a seer not a clairvoyant

I am losing the will to live 

Click to expand...

She's changed her tune then, before she said she was a psychic medium, that was why she could "see bad in the eyes of" whojamaflip (Polly I think?). Which doesn't make sense, as a clairvoyant is someone who receives information by SEEING things and a medium is someone who channels dead people 

Please can somebody ask her which of the above she is?


----------



## Ibblebibble (17 January 2013)

trying to follow that page is making my head hurt! posts seem to come and go and half the ones on there now are so difficult to understand  reminds me of trying to decipher my kids writing when they first started school!


----------



## Patterdale (17 January 2013)

See the OP fburton


----------



## KellyJoArnold (17 January 2013)

Natch said:



			She's changed her tune then, before she said she was a psychic medium, that was why she could "see bad in the eyes of" whojamaflip (Polly I think?). Which doesn't make sense, as a clairvoyant is someone who receives information by SEEING things and a medium is someone who channels dead people 

Please can somebody ask her which of the above she is? 

Click to expand...


It was me, 'Kelly Arnold' Im the one who is dead behind the eyes, and clearly unloved... Wish i took screenshots now! lol.


----------



## Amaranta (17 January 2013)

Natch said:



			She's changed her tune then, before she said she was a psychic medium, that was why she could "see bad in the eyes of" whojamaflip (Polly I think?). Which doesn't make sense, as a clairvoyant is someone who receives information by SEEING things and a medium is someone who channels dead people 

Please can somebody ask her which of the above she is? 

Click to expand...

She said she was a seer when I challenged her on the clairvoyance thing, happily the mad old bat has gone now.

I am really trying very very hard to be polite and coherant, but it is becoming more and more difficult, I really need to walk away from this, it is doing my head in, treading on eggshells so I don't get banned but at the same time attempting to add an element of doubt in the minds of those that have half a brain


----------



## EgerdenFarmStud (17 January 2013)

It seems there are some still on there able to comment that said much more derogatory comments than me  why do some of us get the boot whilst others can stay? 

I have sent that Debbie two ( very polite ) pm's and as yet haven't had a reply... In my last I stated that as she had agreed that I had raised a valid query then banned me it is making her out to look like they all have something to hide... Am waiting to see if she lets me back in... Doubt it somehow though!

Very puzzled about the whole situation.

I wonder if anybody has actually reported him to the social? Surely they would have got involved in his own care by now?

I also would have thought that if that Michelle really did have nothing to hide then she would have found the time to just write a quick statement proving so...


----------



## Fellewell (17 January 2013)

What's the story then?

He's the knowledge (or was) and she's the sales front?

Not sure how they qualify for charitable status on that basis.

I suppose her attempts to legitimise him would be of benefit to her dealership. He seems past caring either way.


----------



## piebaldsparkle (17 January 2013)

Natch said:



			She's changed her tune then, before she said she was a psychic medium, that was why she could "see bad in the eyes of" whojamaflip (Polly I think?). Which doesn't make sense, as a clairvoyant is someone who receives information by SEEING things and a medium is someone who channels dead people 

Please can somebody ask her which of the above she is? 

Click to expand...

She has left.....




			Jen Anderson
leaving this support page because it allows non supporters trying to stop people donating by telling lies about Clwyd. We collected a lot of money which will all be given back to the people who donated it as a support page should be a support page and not a page for haters of Clwyd to snoop/find out/put people off/wind supporters up...........i had a message about some of these poeple on here and admin let them stay...............this should be a total support page for Clwyd not for his haters...............
10 hours ago
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Ibblebibble (17 January 2013)

here's your support group
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Supp...he-Clywd-support-group/359884357443301?ref=hl

we want your pic on there piebald, never to be deleted


----------



## Beausmate (17 January 2013)

There's only one thing I want to know........














When's the movie coming out?


----------



## FionaM12 (17 January 2013)

amymay said:



			Many of my friends have 'liked' the page too.  They don't support him, they are just keeping and eye and getting updates......
		
Click to expand...

Yet I keep a close eye but I've never "liked" the page. I wouldn't want to increase their membership and give them my support. I used to post on it too until my ban.


----------



## Ladyinred (17 January 2013)

Ibblebibble said:



			here's your support group
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Supp...he-Clywd-support-group/359884357443301?ref=hl

we want your pic on there piebald, never to be deleted

Click to expand...

Brilliant. Hope someone puts the link on the support page!


----------



## Beausmate (17 January 2013)

There is something about the whole HHO vs faceache thing that's a bit odd.  Usually when there's a bunch of nutters being questioned, one or two of their number signs up to HHO to have a good old troll/whinge/stir but this time...nothing.  Maybe _none_ of them are capable of an original thought?


----------



## djlynwood (17 January 2013)

Beausmate said:



			There is something about the whole HHO vs faceache thing that's a bit odd.  Usually when there's a bunch of nutters being questioned, one or two of their number signs up to HHO to have a good old troll/whinge/stir but this time...nothing.  Maybe _none_ of them are capable of an original thought? 

Click to expand...

I was thinking about this as well ( when I should be doing other things!) There is not even another thread supporting it or if there is it has passed me by.


----------



## Elsiecat (17 January 2013)

The support group is fantastic, maybe we should donate to feed one another's horses?


----------



## Moomin1 (17 January 2013)

That support group is hilarious! Wonder if anyone will send us an oven to shove our aching heads in....


----------



## Patterdale (17 January 2013)

I was going to go out in all this bad weather to feed, check and muck out. 
Imagine my relief when I read that if you LOVE your horse, they don't actually need all the other crap! Phew! 
Good news as its plssing down out there....


----------



## smokey (17 January 2013)

EgerdenFarmStud said:



			It seems there are some still on there able to comment that said much more derogatory comments than me  why do some of us get the boot whilst others can stay? 

I have sent that Debbie two ( very polite ) pm's and as yet haven't had a reply... In my last I stated that as she had agreed that I had raised a valid query then banned me it is making her out to look like they all have something to hide... Am waiting to see if she lets me back in... Doubt it somehow though!

Very puzzled about the whole situation.

I wonder if anybody has actually reported him to the social? Surely they would have got involved in his own care by now?

I also would have thought that if that Michelle really did have nothing to hide then she would have found the time to just write a quick statement proving so...
		
Click to expand...

I have also sent two messages to Debbie, and one to Michelle, asking much the same as yourself, and pointing out that the replies I received were pretty foul from supporters of the page. Me reply to any of them yet. 
I also wondered about the benefits office, and suggested that the correct procedure should involve GP, social work and the local council. Then I got banned!


----------



## smokey (17 January 2013)

Beausmate said:



			There's only one thing I want 




When's the movie coming out? 

Click to expand...



Lead role suggestions? I'm thinking Keanu reeves and Julia Roberts?


----------



## Spiritedly (17 January 2013)

smokey said:



			Lead role suggestions? I'm thinking Keanu reeves and Julia Roberts? 

Click to expand...

Richard Gere and Keira Knightley?


----------



## djlynwood (17 January 2013)

Shrek...no hes too cute


----------



## Amaranta (17 January 2013)

Razer Ruddock as Clwyd and Rylan playing Michelle


----------



## smokey (17 January 2013)

Amaranta said:



			Razer Ruddock as Clwyd and Rylan playing Michelle 

Click to expand...

Pmsl! That's it, it'll be fantastic!


----------



## Beausmate (17 January 2013)

I hear the merchandising side of things can be more lucrative than the film itself.

Clywd action figures anyone?  Scratch and sniff? 


You could always stick pins in them.


----------



## smokey (17 January 2013)

Beausmate said:



			I hear the merchandising side of things can be more lucrative than the film itself.

Clywd action figures anyone?  Scratch and sniff? 


You could always stick pins in them.
		
Click to expand...

 scratch and sniff!


----------



## Natch (17 January 2013)

They can't come over here if they don't know where we are from. I doubt anyone has actually mentioned HHO on their page


----------



## smokey (17 January 2013)

Natch said:



			They can't come over here if they don't know where we are from. I doubt anyone has actually mentioned HHO on their page 

Click to expand...

Obviously then, no one from HHO is on the supporters page. Supporting them I mean


----------



## Girlychu (17 January 2013)

Beausmate said:



			I hear the merchandising side of things can be more lucrative than the film itself.

Clywd action figures anyone?  Scratch and sniff? 


You could always stick pins in them.
		
Click to expand...


Lol....

or my little dead ponies


----------



## Moomin1 (17 January 2013)

I think Pinocchio should play Michelle's part!


----------



## Beausmate (17 January 2013)

smokey said:



			Obviously then, no one from HHO is on the supporters page. Supporting them I mean 

Click to expand...

I'd be very surprised if there wasn't at least one person on here who is also a supporter on there.  Guess they're too chicken/deluded/bonkers to drop in.


----------



## smokey (17 January 2013)

Ibblebibble said:



			here's your support group
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Supp...he-Clywd-support-group/359884357443301?ref=hl

we want your pic on there piebald, never to be deleted

Click to expand...

Just liked!  Pure genius!


----------



## FionaM12 (17 January 2013)

Beausmate said:



			I'd be very surprised if there wasn't at least one person on here who is also a supporter on there.  Guess they're too chicken/deluded/bonkers to drop in. 

Click to expand...

Debbie (or someone saying that's who she is) was on this or one of the threads here wasn't she? Debbie Do Da or something similar?


----------



## sherry90 (17 January 2013)

The guy who plays Hagrid in Harry Potter needs to play Clwyd (not sure of the actors name)!
Love the support group.
Moomin1 your comment about donating an oven to stick our aching heads nearly made me spit my cracker crumbs out


----------



## sherry90 (17 January 2013)

Ooh I'm allowed to post again just got a PM. However, I must keep my posts factual 
I do think they are aware of this thread also, seen a few comments to suggest this. The raving loony Jen also said she was 'tipped off' by someone that they 'knew what we were doing'.
We need a mission statement...


----------



## djlynwood (17 January 2013)

...........and Yoda to play Barry the Monk, I think Bette Midler would make a good Debbie Whatsaface.......Im thinking about this too much, better go and log on to the support group for the support group.


----------



## Ibblebibble (17 January 2013)

Girlychu said:



			Lol....

or my little dead ponies 

Click to expand...

 but so


----------



## Amymay (17 January 2013)

Unbanned!!!


----------



## djlynwood (17 January 2013)

amymay said:



			Unbanned!!!
		
Click to expand...

Yayyyyyy :0)


----------



## tallyho! (17 January 2013)

I am not a supporter before anyone suspects its me. Haven't even bothered to look... Is it worth it?


----------



## scrunchie (17 January 2013)

My son is studying for his BHS. Yesterday they were shown the Clwyd programme because the school was too frozen to ride in.

My lad managed to alienate everybody there by saying "Why don't they just sell them to the meatman?". His reasons were that they are all inbred and are probably so wormy that their internal organs will be damaged.

Full of compassion, my boy. 

Maybe I should get him to post on the Clwyd page!


----------



## Amaranta (17 January 2013)

tallyho! said:



			I am not a supporter before anyone suspects its me. Haven't even bothered to look... Is it worth it?
		
Click to expand...


not unless you want a headache from banging your head against the wall


----------



## Girlychu (17 January 2013)

I'm still banned as banned can be...........


----------



## tallyho! (17 January 2013)

Amaranta said:



			not unless you want a headache from banging your head against the wall
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm... Ok nuff said


----------



## tallyho! (17 January 2013)

Girlychu said:



			I'm still banned as banned can be...........
		
Click to expand...

What? From Facebook?


----------



## Girlychu (17 January 2013)

tallyho! said:



			What? From Facebook?
		
Click to expand...


from the Give us yer money sorry Support Clwydy Whitey page


----------



## tallyho! (17 January 2013)

Girlychu said:



			from the Give us yer money sorry Support Clwydy Whitey page



Click to expand...

Life's hard


----------



## EgerdenFarmStud (17 January 2013)

I'm STILL banned... And I've asked nicely to be allowed my freedom of speech back... Im guessing she's seeing me as a threat in some way? Don't know why really - all I did was ask where the poxy money was... I wonder if she realised how much people would take the p out of her before she joined this crusade? I would have thought once the failed rescue centre stuff ( and did someone say she had cruelty cases against her too? May be wrong ) she'd have jumped ship... And that Michelle lady, well she's nowhere to be seen... Says it all really. I'm sure if it was all as 'legal' as they're making out that their solicitors would have made an official statement by now...


----------



## scrunchie (17 January 2013)

There's now a poll on the page asking whether people how the page should be moderated.

The first option is " '100%' free speech with only extreme posts and users deleted and banned".


----------



## Patterdale (17 January 2013)

100% free speech if we agree with it....

There's always trouble when you give these little people power..


----------



## EgerdenFarmStud (17 January 2013)

Yes, it's a great poll. But only their followers can vote


----------



## Patterdale (17 January 2013)

Just lol-ed at that poll. 

3 options which pretty much boil down to the same thing


----------



## guido16 (17 January 2013)

Are we a "gang"

Jen Anderson says there is a gang on the prowl.. Is that us?  How exciting!


----------



## Patterdale (17 January 2013)

Can I be the ringleader? I did start the thread, and I like to feel big.


----------



## guido16 (17 January 2013)

Patterdale said:



			Can I be the ringleader? I did start the thread, and I like to feel big. 



Click to expand...

NO, I was the first to "out" him for what he is!!   Me me me me me me. 

Unless you want to share it? I will be "madam Guido of the ring of fire"

You can be "baroness patterdale of the bath in the wood"


----------



## roseview (17 January 2013)

So, a gang of people with fake profiles, created just to post on the supporters thread?!!


----------



## guido16 (17 January 2013)

roseview said:



			So, a gang of people with fake profiles, created just to post on the supporters thread?!!
		
Click to expand...

Hey! There is nothing fake about my title madam Guido of the ring of fire!!  Do I have to create a FB page now, using this name? Oh crap, that's far to much like hard work.


----------



## Patterdale (17 January 2013)

Roseview - are you a hater on us?? 

Ok guido deal. But remember, first rule of the gang - dont talk about the gang.


----------



## guido16 (17 January 2013)

Patterdale said:



			Roseview - are you a hater on us?? 

Ok guido deal. But remember, first rule of the gang - dont talk about the gang.
		
Click to expand...

What gang?


----------



## Patterdale (17 January 2013)

.


----------



## FionaM12 (17 January 2013)

roseview said:



			So, a gang of people with fake profiles, created just to post on the supporters thread?!!
		
Click to expand...

Some of us might just already have had a fake profile or six....

Just might've....

*wanders off whistling...*


----------



## igglepop (17 January 2013)

How do i get unbanned, really don't understand why i was banned in the first place.


----------



## KellyJoArnold (17 January 2013)

I've always wanted to be in a gang, i felt so un-loved before now, maybe my eyes will come back alive now i have friends...


----------



## piebaldsparkle (17 January 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			Some of us might just already have had a fake profile or six....

Just might've....

*wanders off whistling...*
		
Click to expand...




6 I couldn't manage 3!...................Mutter obviously I never do such a thing *polishes halo*


----------



## piebaldsparkle (17 January 2013)

igglepop said:



			How do i get unbanned, really don't understand why i was banned in the first place.
		
Click to expand...

I'm still banned and somehow figure asking nice isn't going to help a horse get back on 

See that Jen is back..............wow she left for a long time..............NOT!


----------



## PandorasJar (17 January 2013)

Tallyho! Don't go near it if you're on a phone. Worse than banging your head against the wall from numpties is not being able to reply to said numpties because the page seems to have taken a dislike to phones.... Maybe because Clwyd doesn't have one.... Or a fb page.... Or a Twitter account......


----------



## Ibblebibble (17 January 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			Some of us might just already have had a fake profile or six....

Just might've....

*wanders off whistling...*
		
Click to expand...

6??? jeez i'm just about coping with 2 identities!


----------



## Beausmate (17 January 2013)

guido16 said:



			What gang?
		
Click to expand...

A gang of 'banned-its?'


----------



## chazza44 (17 January 2013)

Have been watching this page with interest and that silly poll has made me pretty miffed.  No option of not deleting comments eh?! I've seen fairer dictatorships.... Had to comment and really didn't want to.  Sheer stupidity!!!! Grrrrrrr


----------



## Natch (17 January 2013)

I'll bring a flask of tea. Nobody remembers to bring a flask of tea, when you're in a gang. Its the sort of thing that gets forgotten.


----------



## guido16 (17 January 2013)

Natch said:



			I'll bring a flask of tea. Nobody remembers to bring a flask of tea, when you're in a gang. Its the sort of thing that gets forgotten.
		
Click to expand...

Jeez, learn the rules folks. There is no "gang".  


P.s nah, can you bring coffee as well?


----------



## hairycob (17 January 2013)

Just posted. Sitting back & waiting for the responses - it's quite exciting.


----------



## Ibblebibble (17 January 2013)

hairycob said:



			Just posted. Sitting back & waiting for the responses - it's quite exciting.
		
Click to expand...

don't forget if you get frustrated or suffer mental anguish there is a dedicated support group, (alright we're more deranged than dedicated but we're good fun)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Supp...sh-by-the-Clywd-support-group/359884357443301


----------



## guido16 (17 January 2013)

hairycob said:



			Just posted. Sitting back & waiting for the responses - it's quite exciting.
		
Click to expand...

Whoop de doo dah.....

Pmsl..


----------



## piebaldsparkle (17 January 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Supp...sh-by-the-Clywd-support-group/359884357443301

Clever that spelling Clywd wrong


----------



## hairycob (17 January 2013)

You have to try & fit in don't you. Couldn't bring myself to deliberately spell anything else wrong.


----------



## chazza44 (17 January 2013)

Have given up on trying to discuss things sensibly... leave them to it.


----------



## piebaldsparkle (17 January 2013)

Doh I thought I was somewhere else - ignore me!


----------



## Ibblebibble (17 January 2013)

piebaldsparkle said:



https://www.facebook.com/pages/Supp...sh-by-the-Clywd-support-group/359884357443301

Clever that spelling Clywd wrong 

Click to expand...

keeps us a little under the radar, and my fingers go faster than my brain sometimes


----------



## piebaldsparkle (17 January 2013)

Ibblebibble said:



			keeps us a little under the radar, and my fingers go faster than my brain sometimes

Click to expand...

I keep think the page has gone as ofter type clywd and get all sorts of weird links!


----------



## beth21 (17 January 2013)

We just have to remember that all the deleting and the banning is down to these people having no conviction in what they're saying/supporting. 

If we believe in something strongly enough, we stand up and fight for it. 

I made a fair, measured and I like to think reasonably intellectual D) point today and more or less got told I was picking an argument.

IMO, people only get defensive when they know you're right.

Oh also, my fingers are itching to tell Jen to put a sock in it and take her medication before she gives herself a hernia. 

That's my thoughts for now anyway


----------



## Elsiecat (17 January 2013)

Jen keeps threatening to 'report' people. To who!? Facebook? The police? Her friends? Clwyd? 
None of which would give a flying fudge!


----------



## Ibblebibble (17 January 2013)

beth21 said:



			.

Oh also, my fingers are itching to tell Jen to put a sock in it and take her medication before she gives herself a hernia. 

That's my thoughts for now anyway 

Click to expand...

pmsl you definitely need to join our support group


----------



## beth21 (17 January 2013)

Ibblebibble said:



			pmsl you definitely need to join our support group

Click to expand...

I already liked it... No sorry LOVED it 

Brightened up my day and gave me something to bash my head against


----------



## KellyJoArnold (17 January 2013)

This thread, the facebook page, and the support group has now taken over my life. I signed on my computer to do college assignments - So far i have managed to open word documents and write a title, and *poof* i am suddenly on a Clwyd page!!! 

**I feel i am showing symptoms of a horse hoarder obsession, please can you send me warm clothes, pay for donkeys feet and everything, as i cannot look after him anymore, i have quit my job and college in order to feed my obsession, and now i have no money. But as long as you guys pay for me throughout the rest of my life its fine. i will be happy. and i can collect donkeys.  I have set up a Paypal account for anyone wishing to donate to me, i accept donations in the form of money, food, clothes, Donkeys and chocolate. ** 

Thanks 

Kelly Arnold - Clwyd's no 1 fan.


----------



## beth21 (17 January 2013)

KellyJoArnold said:



			This thread, the facebook page, and the support group has now taken over my life. I signed on my computer to do college assignments - So far i have managed to open word documents and write a title, and *poof* i am suddenly on a Clwyd page!!! 

**I feel i am showing symptoms of a horse hoarder obsession, please can you send me warm clothes, pay for donkeys feet and everything, as i cannot look after him anymore, i have quit my job and college in order to feed my obsession, and now i have no money. But as long as you guys pay for me throughout the rest of my life its fine. i will be happy. and i can collect donkeys.  I have set up a Paypal account for anyone wishing to donate to me, i accept donations in the form of money, food, clothes, Donkeys and chocolate. ** 

Thanks 

Kelly Arnold - Clwyd's no 1 fan.
		
Click to expand...

Tee hee made me chuckle 

Tell me about it... I happily sent the boyf off to play football in the snow so I could go back to my new obsession. Was trying to get a quote out at work today... Swear I wouldn't be surprised if somewhere in said quote I mentioned Clwyd 


With regards to your donation plea... Sure I'm a mug TAKE MY MONEY! It's not like I need it for anything worthwhile like keeping my own horse... Although you're not having any chocolate.


----------



## Moomin1 (17 January 2013)

Has anyone donated that oven yet?  I really need to stick my head in it after reading that diarrhoea on facebook!


----------



## beth21 (17 January 2013)

This just in from the JCF. Total balance as at today (yesterday at 11pm) *£168.00 donated* throught paypal *Of this amount two people have been specific in wanting their money to benefit Clwyd's horses and this amount is £55.00*. Thank you everyone. Debs x
		
Click to expand...

Am I being dense in wondering where the rest of the money goes?

I thought the whole point of that Facebook page and the donations were for the horses? Or am I just missing something?


----------



## KellyJoArnold (17 January 2013)

beth21 said:



			Am I being dense in wondering where the rest of the money goes?

I thought the whole point of that Facebook page and the donations were for the horses? Or am I just missing something?
		
Click to expand...

That is exactly what i thought when i saw it aswell, unfortunatly i am banned, so cannot comment, if anyone who isnt banned could as a question?  But its risky buisness opposing them!!


----------



## djlynwood (17 January 2013)

Statement has just gone up, they are banning people again.


----------



## hairycob (17 January 2013)

My posts have disappeared. Got to go now so can't check if I can still post


----------



## beth21 (17 January 2013)

KellyJoArnold said:



			That is exactly what i thought when i saw it aswell, unfortunatly i am banned, so cannot comment, if anyone who isnt banned could as a question?  But its risky buisness opposing them!!
		
Click to expand...

Oh good I'm not the only one!

Well it has been asked a couple of times... Unsurprisingly no convincing answer has been given, here's a few examples:




			Why would it matter what the money is spent on as long as it is helping clwdys and the horses. ur given the money to them freely now let them use it where it is best need to help them.
		
Click to expand...





			improving Clwyds living condition
		
Click to expand...

Wow so these people are donating money not even knowing where it's going? I'm seriously starting to think my dog has a higher IQ than most of these people... My Welshie certainly does 

It's noticeable that it's a question that has been dodged by Debbie and Michelle. They've been on the page enough times since this was asked...


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (17 January 2013)

I've missed so much while I've been at work, gonna take me all night to catch up now


----------



## Spiritedly (17 January 2013)

My posts have stayed but some of the replies seem to have disappeared


----------



## pip6 (17 January 2013)

If people have a surplus of money & shortage of brains, let them donate if it makes them feel all warm & fuzzy inside. I hope i read that right, £168, actually think that's quite low given the publicity on tv/papers. That amount wont last him long & people will soon find another (hopefully more deserving) cause. Those associated with him will wander off when there's no money/publicity in it.

If I behave irresponsibly & cause suffering will people clothe me & pay for my neds too?


----------



## Ibblebibble (17 January 2013)

djlynwood said:



			Statement has just gone up, they are banning people again.
		
Click to expand...

the truth is out there, we will not be silenced!!

I'm getting all Martin luther king over here 'i had a dream....'


----------



## KellyJoArnold (17 January 2013)

I emailed Michelle Crowther last night this message: 

"Michelle, i recently posted on the 'support' group, i stated my opinion, and so did many others, One person decided to verablly insult me, and personally abuse me. I did not post any abusive comments at all, and stayed 'inside the rules' of the group, although mine (and many others) opinions were diffrent to some peoples, alot of people were asking suitable questions with regards to Clwyds horses, and it was a good discussion, it has since been deleted, and all people who showed diffrent opinions banned from the group (Including me.) yet the individual throwing around personal insults towards anyone who disagreed with her is still a member, i dont understand this. On behalf of everybody who posted their opinion on that thread, could you please explain why we have been 'banned' from the group and our posts deleted. I am afraid that if this kind of thing happens reguarly (Posts being deleted.) then it is not a very good impression on what you and many others are doing in 'helping' Clwyd, I await your reply. Thankyou. x"

Facebook tells me she read it last night (Good old face_stalk!_) Yet i have not recieved a reply, so i sent her this: 

"I know you have seen this message, and i would appreciate a reply. thankyou."



After still not recieving a reply, i have decided to Message Debbie fisk-evans, one of the admin on the 'support' page this: 

"Hello Debbie, I recently posted on the Support page, I did not post anything against the rules, i also did not post anything Personally insulting towards Clwyd or Michelle, I simply asked questions.

And yet - I was banned.

I was personally insulted by an individual named Jen, Called 'dead behind the eyes' an unloved, angry and was accused of personally insulting people. Which i did not.

Why was i banned, and she was not? I did not post anything abusive or slanderous. I did not make up 'lies' i just asked questions, wheras she was personally insulting and rude...

Please can you reply to this message and give me a reason why i was banned?

Regards."

*Wonder if i will get a reply.... *


----------



## KellyJoArnold (17 January 2013)

pip6 said:



			If I behave irresponsibly & cause suffering will people clothe me & pay for my neds too?

Click to expand...

Feel free to squat in my house, and trash my field and use machinery. I could do with the grazing, i mean all this rain is making my fields perfect for a herd of horses *NOT.*


----------



## Echo Bravo (17 January 2013)

Have none of you realised they don't want you on board as you ask to many honest questions, they just want the fluffys who pay up and think they are wonderfull because they have.


----------



## cosmicblue (17 January 2013)

They banned me for no reason either, reading this thread and the pages on FB that contain normal people has kept me sane. Thanks


----------



## Amaranta (17 January 2013)

I hate that page, it has taken over my life, I have a headache from all the desk/wall banging and Jen makes me want to slit my own wrists


----------



## lula (17 January 2013)

Public service announcement:

Support for Sir Clywd admins have now decided they're going to do a complete about face on the issue of bannage (as we dont get this free speech stuff anyway) and will hence forth be resorting to (situation normal) and banning anyone again who dares to open their mouth and say anything other than: 'Clywd for Prime Minister' 

that is all


v

v

v


p.s 
please follow Clywd on twitter


----------



## chazza44 (17 January 2013)

Not really sure, but are they on dicey ground by putting up paypal details and being given money when they are not a registered charity/being very selective or witholding information?

Is that actually allowed?

I know they aren't actually asking for money but they are not shy about the fact it is being donated?

I know the intentions are good but I just don't think the whole thing is being managed very well.


----------



## lula (17 January 2013)

apparently, one bright spark of a supporter has decided that anyone that doesn't agree with the aims and methods of the Support Clywd page are 'probably animal rights, trying to stir the pot {{{{{{HUGS}}}}'


yup, cos we all know how pesky those animal right people can be when you're up on charges of animal cruelty

The trolls. 



definitely a mensa member that one.


----------



## Mongoose11 (17 January 2013)

Yes anyone can ask the general public for money in this way. What they can't do is call themselves a charity....


----------



## chazza44 (17 January 2013)

BillieBlitzen said:



			Yes anyone can ask the general public for money in this way. What they can't do is call themselves a charity....
		
Click to expand...

Ah I see thanks


----------



## Mogg (17 January 2013)

what none of them seem to have grasped is that despite it saying on the FB group header_ A support group for Clwyd and his horses_ the financial support is mainly for Michelle

Q: Where will the horses he is apparently going to be left with be kept? As he's effectively fly grazing on someone else's land at the moment.
A: Michelles aim is to help Horses and Owners in exactly situations like this, however rescue centres are brimming and relocating wild horses takes months of work and involves significant costs, *the aim of this site was to raise awareness and funding tol allow michelle people like Clwyd on an individual basis, so far paypal donations amount to around £170 meaning Michelles ability to help and the options she has available to her very limited.*

What is happening with the proceeds from the sales? Are people just funding a dealer?
A: Its not a matter of funding a dealer no, if you look at the basic costs of rehoming these 30 some horses already dealt with feed, haylage, stabling, worming, louse treatments, vets bills and grooms help from Michelle, its suprising how far money doesnt go! Any surplass from the sales of Clwyds horses have been used to improve the living standards of horses that remain in his care. *Please also take into account that Clwyd is not the only person Michelle is helping - hence she needs our help! *

Wonder how many of em will turn up at court on sentencing day


----------



## KellyJoArnold (17 January 2013)

Has anyone atchually seen any of Clwyds horses for sale? They are obviously advertised somewhere, but I havent seen anything.. Anyone up for some digging? Would be intresting to see whether there are atchually horses advertised, as it would seem she was doing it on the programme.....


----------



## roseview (17 January 2013)

Now I've been banned too!! I must be mixing with the wrong people from here, it must be because I'm one of the gang. I guess Jen didn't like me telling her to get real this morning.


----------



## hairycob (18 January 2013)

I'm in the banned club too. Have also liked the support group page.
Silly me for pointing out that £168 won't go very far


----------



## Shettie (18 January 2013)

I got a Facebook time out, not too sure how :/ if anything Jen was offensive. 

Shane they deleted all my stuff, because anyone who was on the page at that crazy time in the mornin would of seen Jen repeatedly say she was putting Kelly down and bullying her like she ha to Clwyd who had mental health problems. 

But on there I now see that the page is monitored because welfare are outraged at the fact we non supports have said he had mental issues when he doesn't and you any just brand someone like that? 

Turley confused right here.......and I kept falling asleep at work yesterday, whoops.


----------



## sherry90 (18 January 2013)

Apparently the Police and social services are watching the page according to Jen. I'm sure Scotland Yard are monitoring it, check your phones guys we may even have GCHQ on our backs 
Even if the police were monitoring the page, no one as far as I am aware has done anything illegal. I am not banned by the way and I have an agreement from our mate Debs...please don't let me move over to the dark side!
If anyone wants me to post on their behalf feel free but we need to keep it wishy washy so they are duped into our support but we get our point across


----------



## sherry90 (18 January 2013)

And KellyJoArnold, someone has asked for photos of the horses  (wonder who that was) !
Not seen any successfully rehomed yet or even any in fancy donated rugs or munching on haylage donated by the lovely followers of the Clwyd Clan!


----------



## KellyJoArnold (18 January 2013)

Is this Jen girl still going on about me??? Jesus christ, She seems to love me! 

Shettie, I havent been on the page yet, but i will look - I would love to see everyone of his horses posted onto that page, including the one with what looked like a bad case of lice in the programme (I took a screen shot - and posted it on _OUR_ support for support page)


----------



## cosmicblue (18 January 2013)

KellyJoArnold said:



			Is this Jen girl still going on about me??? Jesus christ, She seems to love me! 

*snort* haha u really got her going, not sure what you said that got her but its quite amusing, just make sure Facebook is locked down or u might find a burning cross on your front lawn  

Now they are saying no mental health issues? At first they said he did hence the state of everything? 

Confused.com
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Amaranta (18 January 2013)

Not banned but some of my posts have disappeared (one of them deleted by Facebook for violation - a first for me!!)

I had to walk away from it last night, it was proving bad for my blood pressure.

Mad Jen actually kinda reminds me of that Franch woman who came raving on here way back in the annals of time


----------



## KellyJoArnold (18 January 2013)

cosmicblue said:





KellyJoArnold said:



			Is this Jen girl still going on about me??? Jesus christ, She seems to love me! 

*snort* haha u really got her going, not sure what you said that got her but its quite amusing, just make sure Facebook is locked down or u might find a burning cross on your front lawn  

Now they are saying no mental health issues? At first they said he did hence the state of everything? 

Confused.com
		
Click to expand...

I wish i took a screenshot of the whole thread i posted, it lasted 75 comments, most of which were people purely expressing their views in a calm and polite manner - I never said anything insulting, or rude or anything like that! And i was chucked abuse at - Called 'dead behind the eyes' , Bad karma, unloved, angry and why i was to cruel and hurt inside.. 

And yet, I was the one who was banned 

Click to expand...


----------



## Natch (18 January 2013)

Is mad jen actually a HHOer in reverse trolling  she is doing a good job of discrediting the cause 

Love and light xxx


----------



## Shettie (18 January 2013)

Kelly I posted about how someone can have there thread removed and the bulky still allowed on the group. She got even more riled up and said some class stuff about you. Then mine got removed. 
Not sure she's a secret hho as she got me suspended from Facebook lol


----------



## smokey (18 January 2013)

Natch said:



			Is mad jen actually a HHOer in reverse trolling  she is doing a good job of discrediting the cause 

Love and light xxx
		
Click to expand...

Still banned, despite several PMs to admin asking for an explanation, as I wasn't rude. Can't comment, but can still see the page. Very frustrating, and time consuming! 
I think you may be right about the reverse trolling, it's the most plausible explanation so far. No one can really be that mental, surely?


----------



## djlynwood (18 January 2013)

Wouldnt it be great if Louis Theroux could do a documentry on this!


----------



## lula (18 January 2013)

copied and pasted here is a poster's comment on the Support page this morning:

'.... i think Clywd is a selfless, kind and loving man, who has so much compassion. I wish i lived closer as i would love to help him out. I hope the help he is getting helps him to have a better life and allows him to have his love of horses and way of life to continue, he is inspiring, putting the needs of his horses before his own. If only more people in this world where so kind hearted the world would be a better place!...'


seriously, how does this poster KNOW Clywd is a kind and loving man, does she know Clywd personally? 

If she did, and well then she might know what she was talking about but to make such a huge statement about the extent of someone's personality and character traits is simply ridiculous. 

They may be right, he might be the wonderful man they all think he is, although the evidence slightly points to the contrary but they just dont know enough about him to make such huge sweeping statements about his saintliness, THAT'S what i just dont understand in all this.. 

People got so thoroughly taken in after seeing a heavily edited half hour tv programme giving a snapshot in to one person's life. 

They cannot possibly KNOW he is 'full of compassion' when at the very least impending sentencing for many counts of neglecting horses that have been admitted to over the years, squatting etc, says he's not, but people are putting their hands over the ears and singing ; 'la la la, i cant hear youuuuuu' on FB if you dare try to point out holes in their fairy story... They get most upset an abusive.

its impossible to get the majority to simply be objective it seems.

how very very bizarre this whole thing is getting.
 The longer it goes on the more overboard and detached from reality it is becoming.


----------



## lula (18 January 2013)

sherry90 said:



			Apparently the Police and social services are watching the page according to Jen. I'm sure Scotland Yard are monitoring it, check your phones guys we may even have GCHQ on our backs 
Even if the police were monitoring the page, no one as far as I am aware has done anything illegal. I am not banned by the way and I have an agreement from our mate Debs...please don't let me move over to the dark side!
If anyone wants me to post on their behalf feel free but we need to keep it wishy washy so they are duped into our support but we get our point across 

Click to expand...


jen seems to have a whole social services department sitting beside her on the sofa from her comments about 'showing the social services this page' and how 'shocked' they were at all the appalling 'bullying' going on there.

i think she was hoping all this reporting to 'police/solicitor/anyone who will listen' she was threatening and how the 'haters' were going to be in 'lots and lots of trouble' would have people running away weeing themselves in fear.

jen has definitely been off her meds the last few nights poor duck.


----------



## KellyJoArnold (18 January 2013)

Shettie said:



			Kelly I posted about how someone can have there thread removed and the bulky still allowed on the group. She got even more riled up and said some class stuff about you. Then mine got removed. 
Not sure she's a secret hho as she got me suspended from Facebook lol
		
Click to expand...

I might invest in a large dog, maybe a bullmastiff or rottweiller and put in on my drive - She may hunt me down


----------



## Shettie (18 January 2013)

lula said:



			jen seems to have a whole social services department sitting beside her on the sofa from her comments about 'showing the social services this page' and how 'shocked' they were at all the appalling 'bullying' going on there.

i think she was hoping all this reporting to 'police/solicitor/anyone who will listen' she was threatening and how the 'haters' were going to be in 'lots and lots of trouble' would have people running away weeing themselves in fear.

jen has definitely been off her meds the last few nights poor duck.
		
Click to expand...

"Is there a police incident number? I have some print screens that they should have if this is now a matter of online bullying and now watching. Maybe someone could message me the details so I can provide further evidence of thing that were written and then deleted" 


*waits for reply*


----------



## cappucino (18 January 2013)

It's hopeless getting them to see sense...

If he has such a special bond and the horses love him soooo much, then why can't they catch the 3 ungelded colts? One might have thought that he would stand in the middle of the field open his arms and they'd come running!

If one was being rather uncharitable one might wonder why despite 'having nothing for himself' he appears to be rather 'healthy' looking..

I wonder how many of the horses have now actually been wormed, treated by the Vet or seen a farrier in the months since the programme? 

I've reported the show to Ofcom, as the thought of a follow up glorifying this abuser is quite frankly nauseating...


----------



## Shettie (18 January 2013)

KellyJoArnold said:



			I might invest in a large dog, maybe a bullmastiff or rottweiller and put in on my drive - She may hunt me down 

Click to expand...

Good plan - remember to have the men with white jackets on speed dial too


----------



## KellyJoArnold (18 January 2013)

cappucino said:



			If one was being rather uncharitable one might wonder why despite 'having nothing for himself' he appears to be rather 'healthy' looking..

Click to expand...


THIS. 
He doesn't look like he is malnourished and living in the squalor that was shown does he?


----------



## cosmicblue (18 January 2013)

I was on that same deleted thread as you Kelly. I got banned too, that woman is a loon 'dead behind the eyes' nearly made me choke lol
Has anyone had a reply from Debbie about why they got banned, I've asked but no reply.


----------



## Shettie (18 January 2013)

I'm not banned but all my posts got removed, along with a 122 comment thread I put up. 
I asked why it went and got no reply. Iv'e just messaged again asking for a police incident number to provide bullying evidence too  3mins later she replied to me.


----------



## KellyJoArnold (18 January 2013)

cosmicblue said:



			I was on that same deleted thread as you Kelly. I got banned too, that woman is a loon 'dead behind the eyes' nearly made me choke lol
Has anyone had a reply from Debbie about why they got banned, I've asked but no reply.
		
Click to expand...

I messaged Michelle herself twice, once the night i got banned and my thread deleted, and i saw she had 'seen at' that night, so i sent her another one, saying "I would appreciate a reply." She has also 'seen' that one, and still no reply. 

I also messaged Debbie (Admin.) Of that group, Still no reply, It doesnt say she has seen it, but she has updated the clwyd page since i sent it....


----------



## KellyJoArnold (18 January 2013)

Shettie said:



			I'm not banned but all my posts got removed, along with a 122 comment thread I put up. 
I asked why it went and got no reply. Iv'e just messaged again asking for a police incident number to provide bullying evidence too  3mins later she replied to me.
		
Click to expand...

What did she say? Spill the beans Shettie!!!!!


----------



## Shettie (18 January 2013)

Hi, thanks for your message, i am unable to comment with reference to the police comments as it does not involved me personally. I hope you understand. Debbie


----------



## KellyJoArnold (18 January 2013)

Shettie said:



			Hi, thanks for your message, i am unable to comment with reference to the police comments as it does not involved me personally. I hope you understand. Debbie
		
Click to expand...

Probably because there isn't one.. 

I sent Michelle Crowther another message, at it says seen at 11.24. Still, not reply.. 


I *will* get a reply!!


----------



## Spiritedly (18 January 2013)

On the plus side if the police ans social services are reading the page then hopefully they will get Clwyd into a council flat which will take care of the squatting problem and then it may be easier for the landowner to get rid of the fly grazing horses.
You have to wonder though how come Jen has so much experience of social services, the RSPCA and the police?  She's mentioned a couple of times how the RSPCA pick on the innocent and she knows this first hand.


----------



## Shettie (18 January 2013)

Spiritedly said:



			On the plus side if the police ans social services are reading the page then hopefully they will get Clwyd into a council flat which will take care of the squatting problem and then it may be easier for the landowner to get rid of the fly grazing horses.
You have to wonder though how come Jen has so much experience of social services, the RSPCA and the police?  She's mentioned a couple of times how the RSPCA pick on the innocent and she knows this first hand.
		
Click to expand...

Its because she can see behind there eyes  picture of pc plod on tv and it can tell her anything and everything about all police


----------



## MrsB (18 January 2013)

Just want to say - EPIC THREAD!!! 

Makes Boris' one seem rather small now


----------



## smokey (18 January 2013)

MrsB said:



			Just want to say - EPIC THREAD!!! 

Makes Boris' one seem rather small now 

Click to expand...

Yes, but boris' thread is truly inspirational, whereas this one can't have a happy ending, because we are up against a bunch of deluded numpties! It is rather epic though, hope it makes the top threads this week!


----------



## EgerdenFarmStud (18 January 2013)

The support page has just posted something from Michelle's rescue page...

Blah blah blah ... 'We have a number of horses and ponies Looking for new homes '... Yesterday I'm sure the page said ' we have a number of horses and ponies for sale '

Wonder why the wording has been changed? 

Very odd.

I have also received replies from both Debbie and Michelle with regards to my PMs this morning... I would not normally publicise private messages, but in this case, should anybody wish to see them I would be happy to share...

X


----------



## smokey (18 January 2013)

Just received a message from Debbie, basically along the lines of ' we have had to take the decision to ban again anyone who is blah blah blah, didn't want to as we believe in freedom of speech blah blah blah' 
Have sent back a request to be re-instated, as I was neither rude or abusive, I just made what I felt were valid points. Again pointed out that another poster was rude on a personal level to me, and that according to their decision should also be banned. Doubt I'll get a reply, she didn't even put a kiss at the end! Love and light my ass!


----------



## smokey (18 January 2013)

EgerdenFarmStud said:



			The support page has just posted something from Michelle's rescue page...

Blah blah blah ... 'We have a number of horses and ponies Looking for new homes '... Yesterday I'm sure the page said ' we have a number of horses and ponies for sale '

Wonder why the wording has been changed? 

Very odd.

I have also received replies from both Debbie and Michelle with regards to my PMs this morning... I would not normally publicise private messages, but in this case, should anybody wish to see them I would be happy to share...

X
		
Click to expand...

Funny we both quoted 'blah blah blah'! Could this be an indication of how we read anything from these people?


----------



## EgerdenFarmStud (18 January 2013)

Ha! Yes, rather coincidental! I too asked to be reinstated on the page but surprisingly Debbie and Michelle have decided to go out and HELP a few more poor and needy people... Michelle even asked me to call her personally and have me her mobile number - I knew I'd get my claim to game one day


----------



## EgerdenFarmStud (18 January 2013)

Sorry I meant GAVE me her number, and knew I'd get my claim to FAME one day... Not sure if its my iPhone playing up or if my mind is slowly becoming more and more boggled due to this whole fiasco!!


----------



## sherry90 (18 January 2013)

I also thought he looked a little 'Portly' should we say...he also seemed to be eating a lot all throughout the programme. Nothing wrong with those of course but he isn't starving is he?!

Cannot quote on my phone but whoever said he could go in a council house...I suggested this and got told by Jen that he would rather die than go in a 'home' as he loves his horses so much.


----------



## Amymay (18 January 2013)

Still able to post.  However, have just put something up that they'll hate.

Will wait for the repercussions.

P.S Is Lauren Clark one of us???


----------



## sherry90 (18 January 2013)

*that of course
Argh I think the fiasco is getting to me too!


----------



## MrsB (18 January 2013)

smokey said:



			Yes, but boris' thread is truly inspirational, whereas this one can't have a happy ending, because we are up against a bunch of deluded numpties! It is rather epic though, hope it makes the top threads this week! 

Click to expand...

Thanks for that   Deluded numpties, bane of my life!!!


----------



## KellyJoArnold (18 January 2013)

People keep saying they are posting things, but when i look at the page i can't see any recent posts - Is this because they have banned me??


----------



## smokey (18 January 2013)

MrsB said:



			Thanks for that   Deluded numpties, bane of my life!!!
		
Click to expand...

 of all our lives!


----------



## sherry90 (18 January 2013)

KJA I think you should still be able to see them...I could when I had bannage. If you mean the other page then yes we have been button pushed and no posts are there.


----------



## Natch (18 January 2013)

Why exactly do they think social services is going to be remotely interested in what people post on that page? Any interest they show in this case is surely over his welfare and living situation only 

Egerdon, are u going to ring her??


----------



## pip6 (18 January 2013)

lula said:



			copied and pasted here is a poster's comment on the Support page this morning:

'.... i think Clywd is a selfless, kind and loving man, who has so much compassion. I wish i lived closer as i would love to help him out. I hope the help he is getting helps him to have a better life and allows him to have his love of horses and way of life to continue, he is inspiring, putting the needs of his horses before his own. If only more people in this world where so kind hearted the world would be a better place!...'


seriously, how does this poster KNOW Clywd is a kind and loving man, does she know Clywd personally? 

If she did, and well then she might know what she was talking about but to make such a huge statement about the extent of someone's personality and character traits is simply ridiculous. 

They may be right, he might be the wonderful man they all think he is, although the evidence slightly points to the contrary but they just dont know enough about him to make such huge sweeping statements about his saintliness, THAT'S what i just dont understand in all this.. 

People got so thoroughly taken in after seeing a heavily edited half hour tv programme giving a snapshot in to one person's life. 

They cannot possibly KNOW he is 'full of compassion' when at the very least impending sentencing for many counts of neglecting horses that have been admitted to over the years, squatting etc, says he's not, but people are putting their hands over the ears and singing ; 'la la la, i cant hear youuuuuu' on FB if you dare try to point out holes in their fairy story... They get most upset an abusive.

its impossible to get the majority to simply be objective it seems.

how very very bizarre this whole thing is getting.
 The longer it goes on the more overboard and detached from reality it is becoming. 

Click to expand...

Again volunteering to be a person full of compassion & squatting so people can fund my life & horses.....

Could also be persuaded to be a troll on FB (sorry should keep the dodgy sense of humour more in check)


----------



## EgerdenFarmStud (18 January 2013)

Notch... I replied saying that I'd rather any response she had to make was in writing and that I wouldn't be calling her, but I'm sure she wouldn't mind if I passed on her number to anybody that did want to speak with her


----------



## EgerdenFarmStud (18 January 2013)

Did anybody else get the CALL ME NOW ON **********  message from Michelle?


----------



## sherry90 (18 January 2013)

Nope never had a reply and was unfriended by her (she friend requested me!) after I questioned the photos of the grey mare a few days ago!


----------



## EgerdenFarmStud (18 January 2013)

Now someone's saying Michelle demanded cash from their friend for one of Clwyds horses before programme was aired... And that he went to Michelle's with a shotgun demanding money!! This just gets more and more unbelievable!!


----------



## Amymay (18 January 2013)

EgerdenFarmStud said:



			Now someone's saying Michelle demanded cash from their friend for one of Clwyds horses before programme was aired... And that he went to Michelle's with a shotgun demanding money!! This just gets more and more unbelievable!!
		
Click to expand...

Where is that posted?


----------



## BeesKnees (18 January 2013)

Dammit, can't believe Ive got sucked into this. But they are now congratulating themselves on how they 'would' help people in need by taking food to a needy person etc. (whilst sitting at home in the warm on their computers..)

 I can't bear this sort of narcissistic self congratulatory nonsense, from people who've most likely never fed a homeless person in their life.


----------



## KellyJoArnold (18 January 2013)

Deleted. Posted elsewhere


----------



## lula (18 January 2013)

Spiritedly said:



			On the plus side if the police ans social services are reading the page then hopefully they will get Clwyd into a council flat which will take care of the squatting problem and then it may be easier for the landowner to get rid of the fly grazing horses.
You have to wonder though how come Jen has so much experience of social services, the RSPCA and the police?  She's mentioned a couple of times how the RSPCA pick on the innocent and she knows this first hand.
		
Click to expand...

first hand? i wonder if anyone dare ask her what that means without her completely losing the plot?

funny thing is, jen posted how she saw a comment from another poster on the fb page started here 'support group for those with mental anguish..' about her (apparently nasty/spiteful etc) i commented twice on that thread with a joke about her needing a straightjacket and POOF! the comments vanished!
admin didnt delete them, some one- mostly likely jen herself went spying, reported them to facebook and somehow -although it beats me how- got my posts removed.
as they were not abusive /threatening/offensive im in awe how she managed this. Not best pleased she did either.
freedom of speech seems to be a thing of the past


----------



## trina1982 (18 January 2013)

EgerdenFarmStud said:



			Did anybody else get the CALL ME NOW ON **********  message from Michelle?
		
Click to expand...

have you googled the number? You might find her adverts for horses she has advertised...


----------



## beth21 (18 January 2013)

This for me, pretty much sums up the complete ignorance of the supporters.

Phil Mayren




			Gud luck we are new to the horse world and loving every minute of it.
		
Click to expand...

Support for Clwyd Davies and his horses




			what have you got Phil?
		
Click to expand...

Nicola Mayren




			We have a cob colt.
		
Click to expand...





			He's 9 months old
		
Click to expand...

Phil Mayren




			Ya 9mths today lol really come on loads since he first arrived.
		
Click to expand...

Forgive me if I've missed something but seriously?

Morons.


----------



## FionaM12 (18 January 2013)

lula said:



			first hand? i wonder if anyone dare ask her what that means without her completely losing the plot?

funny thing is, jen posted how she saw a comment from another poster on the fb page started here 'support group for those with mental anguish..' about her (apparently nasty/spiteful etc) i commented twice on that thread with a joke about her needing a straightjacket and POOF!* the comments vanished!
admin didnt delete them, some one- mostly likely jen herself went spying, reported them to facebook and somehow -although it beats me how- got my posts removed.*
as they were not abusive /threatening/offensive im in awe how she managed this. Not best pleased she did either.
freedom of speech seems to be a thing of the past
		
Click to expand...

If they are comments on a thread she started herself (IE commenting on her own post) she probably can delete them herself. You usually can.


----------



## lula (18 January 2013)

beth21 said:



			This for me, pretty much sums up the complete ignorance of the supporters.

Phil Mayren



Support for Clwyd Davies and his horses



Nicola Mayren





Phil Mayren



Forgive me if I've missed something but seriously?

Morons.
		
Click to expand...

perhaps their lawn mover broke down and they decided to get something that would save them money on petrol and fertilise the garden at the same time and would live happily in the shed.


----------



## FionaM12 (18 January 2013)

Natch said:



			Why exactly do they think social services is going to be remotely interested in what people post on that page? Any interest they show in this case is surely over his welfare and living situation only 

Click to expand...

True. And if he chooses to live in those conditions and doesn't want their help, they will walk away.


----------



## Moomin1 (18 January 2013)

http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.ph...09527395.39460.205838939527922&type=1&theater


----------



## EgerdenFarmStud (18 January 2013)

I have now had a delightful threatening message from Michelle... Not quite the guardian angel she's made out to be then... Off now to google the number!


----------



## lula (18 January 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			If they are comments on a thread she started herself (IE commenting on her own post) she probably can delete them herself. You usually can.
		
Click to expand...

nope. 
it wasnt started by her fiona. she didnt even post on it at all. Remember, this was on our 'Support group for those caused mental anguish by Clywd' page. .

it was started by a poster commenting what a cadbury's fruit and nut this woman Jen was being on the 'Support Clwyd' page.
i commented on it, my comments disappeared. Admin were as confused as me.


----------



## EgerdenFarmStud (18 January 2013)

Nope, absolutely nothing on the mobile number ( but when typing number + Michelle crowther I did find an ad for a murder mystery entertainer )


----------



## Moomin1 (18 January 2013)

EgerdenFarmStud said:



			Nope, absolutely nothing on the mobile number ( but when typing number + Michelle crowther I did find an ad for a murder mystery entertainer ) 

Click to expand...



Good grief this whole debacle is getting very deep!  

I have just twigged who the person who is mentioned in the old newspaper article that used to help him is too!  I won't even begin to go into it, but dodgy just about sums it up!


----------



## lula (18 January 2013)

lula said:



			nope. 
it wasnt started by her fiona. she didnt even post on it at all. Remember, this was on our 'Support group for those caused mental anguish by Clywd' page. .

it was started by a poster commenting what a cadbury's fruit and nut this woman Jen was being on the 'Support Clwyd' page.
i commented on it, my comments disappeared. Admin were as confused as me.
		
Click to expand...

heh, just found out it was definitely jen.
She's just written on the Support Page that ive been reported to the police as have most of us on the 'Support for those suffering mental anguish by the Clywd supporters' group for our 'disgusting and evil comments' on there.

jesus wept.
Good luck with that luv. 

id love to be the one on duty when you roll up at the local nick with a reem of print outs from facebook and demand they arrest us and throw away the key forthwith.


----------



## lula (18 January 2013)

EgerdenFarmStud said:



			I have now had a delightful threatening message from Michelle... Not quite the guardian angel she's made out to be then... Off now to google the number!
		
Click to expand...


can you tell us the general content? 

great way to improve your cause


----------



## EgerdenFarmStud (18 January 2013)

Me :
Hi Michelle,

 I've been trying to reach you through Debbie, but unfortunately she has been most un-helpful. 

Yesterday on the support group she runs, she posted that no comments were to be deleted from then on and that nobody would be banned... I raised a couple of questions, one of which she answered straight away, then the other she answered this morning... Her responses were quite polite publicly, and she agreed that they were fair questions to have asked. Then late last night she decides to ban me, and deleted all of my comments... I have asked politely ( numerous times ) via pm for her to give me a reason as to why she has banned me and deleted posts after promising not to do so, and for her to allow me to post again should I wish, only to be ignored by her... I didn't once come across as rude or aggressive and I certainly never asked any questions that you ( or Debbie ) as a group wanting to gain charity status should not have willingly answered. 

In my opinion, Debbie is taking it upon herself to pick and chose her followers and has turned the whole thing in to some what of a joke... She is also making people make assumptions and expect that you are all hiding an awful lot in the way that she is still deleting and banning.

As I'm sure you're aware, there is now a poll on her support page, but the problem is that only her followers that haven't been banned are allowed to vote - a little unfair don't you think?

As I have made clear before, and you may or may not be aware, I did feel incredibly sorry for Clwyd when I first saw the programme, and would most certainly of donated quite a decent amount of money for his cause, but after browsing the support page and seeing admin tell out right lies I have unfortunately changed my mind as there is clearly a lot more to this story than is being publicised...

There is a lot that doesn't ring true about it all. 
For example.

* Those awful photos of the mare with the broken / deformed leg and the carcasses in the field - if they really were NOTHING to do with this whole case or Clwyd at all, no solicitor would not allow you to comment, you would have straight away stated that no they were most definitely not his.

* The programme showed Clywd getting a little upset that he was seeing none of the money, it showed that over 20 of his horses had been sold, I understand the money had to fund the worming / delousing / trimming of his remaining horses. He funded their hard feed before the show so you would assume that he was in a position to do so still. Where did the other monies from the sales of horses go? Did Clywd receive any cash in his pocket at all? Did you receive any cash in your pocket? I know the horses were on livery with you, but I'm sure it said that you did charge £35 per week per box, but the show also stated that Clwyd was working for their keep on the yard. Debbie tried to say that the horses were re-homed this morning in her announcement, but actually I'm sure the show stated that they had been sold.

Also, from your thousands of ' likes ' on the support page one would assume that a lot of people have donated money, only now it has come to light that if you want your money to go to Clwyd's horses you have to specifically state that. So the people quickly looking on the ' support for Clwyd and HIS horses. ' and donating without actually stating that their money go to him have in effect been given false information ( or really information that was not previously easily available ). Why not name the group for donations something that includes Clwyd's horses AND others in need? 

Anyway, all in all it is my opinion that you are not really getting a fair trial if you like, as Debbie is being very contradictory and down right rude at times. 

I would hope that you would consider my views and maybe be able to see that your ' good ' cause is actually looking more and more likely to just be a number of the public donating their money to fund a dealers business ( as well as Clwyds horses of course ) . 

I would really appreciate your acknowledgement of my message, I would also be very grateful if you could perhaps tell Debbie that she should stick to her word rather than promise to do ( or not to do ) things then do the complete opposite proving her to be a liar.

How can people find out the truth about certain things if they're banned from commenting?

I look forward to your response.

Kind regards,

Charlotte.

No reply so ... Me again : 
I appreciate that you're very busy Michelle, but Facebook tells me that you took the time to read my message at 8.02pm last night ... I would have thought a charitable, volunteering, upstanding member of the horse community could have taken just 30 seconds of your life to acknowledge my message. 

The way that this whole situation is being dealt with is so totally unprofessional and I'm thinking more and more now that its a con!! I'm also thinking, as do many others, that you're profiting from an old mans misfortune, as well as god knows how many others... 

I hope that in April when Clwyd has his horses rehomed and the truth really does come out, that all the people that have donated to such a shady and hidden cause will take action against you for hiding so many things and trying to make people believe that he is a man that really does care for his animals and conned money out of them. Clwyd is an old man, he's caused a lot of pain and suffering quite clearly, but I very much doubt that he could have come up with this plan alone. You however, are a business woman an have somehow managed to brain wash people into  parting with their hard earned cash and belongings. ( although not even £200 from all of these followers - you must be thinking its hardly worth it ) 

I really did think that you would have been a little more fair about letting people have their views. With your latest statements it's just proving to a lot of people that you are actually as bad as he is in one way or another!

This time I clearly won't hold my breath for a response...

Michelle:
Phone me on ***********

Me:
I would rather have any response you would like to make in writing if its all the same to you...

Michelle:
So you can pore over it and make me out to be a terrible person? There are answers to all your questions on the pages I am associated with. Don't message me again.

Me:
So why want me to call you? There are not answers to my specific questions on the pages... They're skirting around what I actually asked. I get that everybody wants to make money... Of course I do, my other half breeds and produces horses and I understand how difficult it is at the moment. But IF you did make any sort of profit from the selling of Clwyds horses previously to the show being aired ( and please note I don't entirely disagree with it if you did - you worked for it ) surely some sort of statement should have been made - either way.
I really do think that you are actually doing a good thing in helping Clwyd ( and others ) I just believe that this whole fiasco has gotten way out of hand purely because of the way that the admin on the page are being very cagey about a lot of things and seem to hide ever such a lot of information / anything that is not totally ' Clwyd is a hero ' related...

At the end of the day, as long as all of the horses are being cared for that's all that matters. I just wish that people could ask questions freely and have them answered honestly by all involved. 

I also very much hope that Clwyd gets the personal help he deserves and manages to come out the other side of this without having a very serious breakdown / worse...

Michelle:
Message me again and I report to Police for harrassment.

That's it! 
Not really very scary but still, not very professional!


----------



## piebaldsparkle (18 January 2013)

EgerdenFarmStud said:



			I have now had a delightful threatening message from Michelle... Not quite the guardian angel she's made out to be then... Off now to google the number!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## sherry90 (18 January 2013)

I wish I sometimes had the ability to put my hands over my ears in some situations and say *la la la* but what they fail to realise is that it is doing NO GOOD to anybody them just brushing over our questions or making threats such as the police or social services. Those donating, Clwyd, them and most importantly the horses are not benefiting from this in the long run. Surely before the show aired they would be aware that not everyone would be taken in by the show? They should, as a reputable business/support group for people like Clwyd have the answers to these questions before?


----------



## smokey (18 January 2013)

No more than you would have expected though! Layers of lies and deception going on methinks!


----------



## Moomin1 (18 January 2013)

Reading that response, it's actually getting ridiculous now.

No reputable 'charity' or 'rescue' would respond in that way whatsoever.  They would at least be polite and as helpful as they can be.  

It's the sort of answer that a dodgy dealer gives when you try to approach them about a duff horse that's nearly killed you after buying it!


----------



## Ibblebibble (18 January 2013)

lula said:



			heh, just found out it was definitely jen.
She's just written on the Support Page that ive been reported to the police as have most of us on the 'Support for those suffering mental anguish by the Clywd supporters' group for our 'disgusting and evil comments' on there.

jesus wept.
Good luck with that luv. 

id love to be the one on duty when you roll up at the local nick with a reem of print outs from facebook and demand they arrest us and throw away the key forthwith.
		
Click to expand...

hehehe she really is a piece of work, but thanks to her we now have a nice new page that she can't spy on, bet that caused her to double her meds!


----------



## piebaldsparkle (18 January 2013)

Jen Anderson Lauren you commented on a disgsuting non supporters page saying some very disgusting stuff about us the supporters/admin and clwyd,you also said you are setting peopel up to give info to you to share with this disgusting site which to police know about and you as you where happy to comment about all of us suckers!! giving this man money and any info you get from Michelle you will share with the non suporters disgsuting page which has been copied and sent to the police...........anyone who does this sort of thing you are doing desieving people to get info the fuel hatred towards clwyd should be investigated by the police along with your gang.
4 minutes ago · Like
		
Click to expand...

Guessing she didn't like the pic.................Can a horse be arrested?

What gang?


----------



## Moomin1 (18 January 2013)

piebaldsparkle said:



			Guessing she didn't like the pic.................Can a horse be arrested?

What gang?
		
Click to expand...

God I bet the police get sick of her!  

She is probably one of those that is constantly on the phone about every Tom, Dick or Harry who dares disagree with her.  Would hate to live next door to that!


----------



## Elsiecat (18 January 2013)

I overhead people giggling about this Jen at the feed store this morning. Obviously I couldnt resist joining in on the fun.
She is single-handily making the whole thing a joke. 

She is becoming a laughing stock!


----------



## piebaldsparkle (18 January 2013)

and delusional



			Jen Anderson by the way a very good friend of mine has now joined your private site after facebook warned you all last night and had most of your nasty lies removed so you set up a private disgusting site, like you i have a spi in your camp a few to be honest and your lies threats and disgusting words will be copied and sent to the police along with the others...........
3 minutes ago · Like
		
Click to expand...

Hands up who has been warned by FB?..........................

How scary we have a *SPI*


----------



## Ibblebibble (18 January 2013)

pmsl is she off her rocker, I'll wait in trepidation for the knock on my door from the FB police, mind you where i live they'll soon get side tracked and go next door


----------



## Elsiecat (18 January 2013)

piebaldsparkle said:



			and delusional


Hands up who has been warned by FB?..........................

How scary we have a *SPI* 

Click to expand...

I've just responded to that! And what the chuft is all these full stops about!!! 
.........................
........................................................................
..................
...................................................................

Wahooooooooooo


----------



## cappucino (18 January 2013)

piebaldsparkle said:



			and delusional


Hands up who has been warned by FB?..........................

How scary we have a *SPI* 

Click to expand...

*I will NOT look this up on Urban dictionary..I will not...ooops*

We have a 'Sexy Pacific Islander' in the camp, how cool is that?  

Hands up who is it?


----------



## piebaldsparkle (18 January 2013)

Apparently Julie White is the Spy (spi).


----------



## beth21 (18 January 2013)

lula said:



			perhaps their lawn mover broke down and they decided to get something that would save them money on petrol and fertilise the garden at the same time and would live happily in the shed.
		
Click to expand...

Ah I see, makes perfect sense. Wish I'd thought of that now.



As for Jen, she reminds me of something...

Oh yeah, the broken records shoved in my attic because no one wants to listen to them anymore.


----------



## Ibblebibble (18 January 2013)

piebaldsparkle said:



			Apparently Julie White is the Spy (spi). 

Click to expand...

lol i will be a spi, i can do the hula


----------



## FionaM12 (18 January 2013)

Moomin1 said:



http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.ph...09527395.39460.205838939527922&type=1&theater

Click to expand...

Excellent Moomin! 

In case anyone missed it:


----------



## angelish (18 January 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			Excellent Moomin! 

In case anyone missed it:






Click to expand...

 *like*


----------



## Crugeran Celt (18 January 2013)

They should, as a reputable business/support group for people like Clwyd have the answers to these questions before?[/QUOTE]

If they were then all these questions wouldn't need to be asked as they would have openly explained the way they worked so I think that says it all really.


----------



## Burmilla (18 January 2013)

If the unfortunate Jen has direct experience of social services, RSPCA etc, it is probably around members of the public reporting concerns re poor care of adults/self/children and domestic animals, ime. Maybe J is to be pitied due to absence of social/emotional/practical skills, more than anything else. Seems very like a lot of the mothers of children I work with. Not evil. Rather, that unpleasant word, inadequate. As may well be the majority of people on the FB page. M&D, C and the very odd Charity that isn't quite a charity yet, but send money anyway, are the villians in this sad saga. Animals, the horses and ponies in this case, are the helpless victims.


----------



## Blurr (18 January 2013)

When did the post about ponies needing homes disappear? It was one with a link to their rehoming Page. I gave a nice explanation about not for profit organisations and I can't see it anymore.


----------



## piebaldsparkle (18 January 2013)

Blurr said:



			When did the post about ponies needing homes disappear? It was one with a link to their rehoming Page. I gave a nice explanation about not for profit organisations and I can't see it anymore.
		
Click to expand...

Jen went off on a tangent on it, then it was deleted.


----------



## Blurr (18 January 2013)

piebaldsparkle said:



			Jen went off on a tangent on it, then it was deleted.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks! Not very helpful of her since they were directing people to the sales/rehoming page. She's very defensive, me thinks she doth protest too much.


----------



## SusannaF (18 January 2013)

I need a digest of this thread


----------



## Amymay (18 January 2013)

Blurr said:



			When did the post about ponies needing homes disappear? It was one with a link to their rehoming Page. I gave a nice explanation about not for profit organisations and I can't see it anymore.
		
Click to expand...

I saw that, and thought it was an excellent post.

Seems someone has had itchy fingers today, because my posts have gone too.


----------



## Amymay (18 January 2013)

Beautifully written message to Michelle, EFS.  Sums it all up perfectly, me thinks.


----------



## EgerdenFarmStud (18 January 2013)

Well it was hardly worth it amymay... Between her and Debbie, my posts have been removed, I've been banned, now, just because I posted showing that they'd changed the wording on something ( I posted the exact same thing on here pages back ) they have managed to get FACEBOOK to give me a warning and remove my post!!! So shocked at this whole scam! Now they've p****d me off I won't leave this, I was treating it as a bit of a joke before if I'm honest, as really, there's nothing any of us can really do without actual proof to change th e followers minds... Now , I want to show the bloody world what a con artist this woman is!! It's pathetic... I have Clwyd on the brain  must get out more!


----------



## EgerdenFarmStud (18 January 2013)

P.s. has the new * secret * group been set up yet? X


----------



## Ladyinred (18 January 2013)

EgerdenFarmStud said:



			P.s. has the new * secret * group been set up yet? X
		
Click to expand...

Ssssh yes. Shall I get you an invite?


----------



## Mongoose11 (18 January 2013)

Ladyinred said:



			Ssssh yes. Shall I get you an invite?
		
Click to expand...

Secret group? Get me in LIR. Back door?


----------



## Ladyinred (18 January 2013)

BillieBlitzen said:



			Secret group? Get me in LIR. Back door? 

Click to expand...

Lol. PM me your FB name or a link and I will get admin to send you the link.


----------



## Amymay (18 January 2013)

EgerdenFarmStud said:



			Well it was hardly worth it amymay... Between her and Debbie, my posts have been removed, I've been banned, now, just because I posted showing that they'd changed the wording on something ( I posted the exact same thing on here pages back ) they have managed to get FACEBOOK to give me a warning and remove my post!!! So shocked at this whole scam! Now they've p****d me off I won't leave this, I was treating it as a bit of a joke before if I'm honest, as really, there's nothing any of us can really do without actual proof to change th e followers minds... Now , I want to show the bloody world what a con artist this woman is!! It's pathetic... I have Clwyd on the brain  must get out more!
		
Click to expand...

Most of us have been banned!!


----------



## DragonSlayer (18 January 2013)

I made a couple of comments over something I disagreed with, and was basically told I was WRONG. I've stepped away now, I have no time and zero-tolerance for blinkered people who refuse to see there might be another side to the story. 

What's all this '......it was all done for good reason'....and 'you don't understand please leave it alone' rubbish? I've never come across someone with such self importance that they are 'copying, pasting, reported' with smiley faces?

The whole thing is a farce........


----------



## Beausmate (18 January 2013)

SusannaF said:



			I need a digest of this thread 

Click to expand...

You'll need a box of Rennies  after digesting this lot!


----------



## Patterdale (18 January 2013)

*stand up and clears throat*

I am NOT banned! 
Perhaps it is the beautiful horse on my profile pic, but seems Debbie just can't bear to part with me.....

Been a bit quite there last 24 hours, need to catch up!


----------



## Patterdale (18 January 2013)

*quiet. 

Ps Fiona that picture's hilarious!

Is this the best thread ever? I think it might be you know.


----------



## Ladyinred (18 January 2013)

Patterdale said:



			*quiet. 

Ps Fiona that picture's hilarious!

Is this the best thread ever? I think it might be you know. 



Click to expand...

It's right up there Patters!


----------



## Patterdale (18 January 2013)

No ones arguing, and its funny all the way through. 
AND it reads like a good story. 

Amazed its not been sent to the naughty corner (Soapbox) though


----------



## Ladyinred (18 January 2013)

No one can deny it's about horses though. Even if we do stray a tad off topic at times.


----------



## Elsiecat (18 January 2013)

I'm also impressed we've made it to this many posts without a few slaps. Well done everyone! This is forum therapy. 

I keep looking at the Clwyd page and pacing around my house angrily.


----------



## Mogg (18 January 2013)

Moomin1 said:



http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.ph...09527395.39460.205838939527922&type=1&theater

Click to expand...

love it


----------



## FionaM12 (19 January 2013)

Patterdale said:



			*quiet. 

Ps *Fiona that picture's hilarious!*

Is this the best thread ever? I think it might be you know. 



Click to expand...

It was Moomin who posted it as a link, I just reposted as a jpeg in case anyone missed it. Brilliant isn't it?


----------



## FionaM12 (19 January 2013)

Patterdale said:



			No ones arguing, and its funny all the way through. 
AND it reads like a good story. 

Amazed its not been sent to the naughty corner (Soapbox) though 

Click to expand...

Also, there's a few on here who are usually at loggerheads but have "bonded" a bit on this thread.


----------



## Ladyinred (19 January 2013)

I am now banned from the Clwyd page after commenting on a Tesco burger posting. 

Feeling much better for being banned lol.


----------



## FionaM12 (19 January 2013)

Ladyinred said:



			I am now banned from the Clwyd page after commenting on a Tesco burger posting. 

Feeling much better for being banned lol.
		
Click to expand...

Was it you who said they might be better off with Tescos than neglected and starved, or something similar? 

If I hadn't been banned, I'd have put that you'll probably find many of the poor foals he's indiscriminately bred over the years in those burgers.


----------



## Patterdale (19 January 2013)

They want all slaughterhouses closed in the uk. 
They'd obviously prefer for all the unwanted horses to have a trip to the continent


----------



## Patterdale (19 January 2013)

That woman's cartoons are hilarious!
Not sure in the way they're meant to be....


----------



## PandorasJar (19 January 2013)

How ridiculous. What on earth does that have to do with him and his horses? Surely they have bigger problems closer to home right now than a good slaughter house so they aren't live exported as you say!


----------



## Ladyinred (19 January 2013)

I think the plain fact is that most of Clwyd's current horses would have chosen to be burgers if they were able to make the choice. Herd or no herd they have had a miserable life and no amount of his 'loving' them changes the cold hard facts.


----------



## Ladyinred (19 January 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			Was it you who said they might be better off with Tescos than neglected and starved, or something similar? 

If I hadn't been banned, I'd have put that you'll probably find many of the poor foals he's indiscriminately bred over the years in those burgers. 

Click to expand...

That was me!! And it got me banned. But only in that particular identity


----------



## rhino (19 January 2013)

Since the quote function isn't working 

To whoever asked earlier, there are definitely a couple of HHOers who are in staunch support of Michelle on the fb page... Wonder why they haven't posted on here


----------



## Patterdale (19 January 2013)

Fear?


----------



## Patterdale (19 January 2013)

Who's the cat!?


----------



## EgerdenFarmStud (19 January 2013)

I've posted a question on the truth page... Really want to hear the opinions from followers, and those who believe it to be a scam... X


----------



## Patterdale (19 January 2013)

Which is the truth page? Link?


----------



## EgerdenFarmStud (19 January 2013)

I don't know how to do a link on iPhone  type in search bar ' the truth about Clwyd Davis ' x


----------



## Traveller59 (19 January 2013)

This has definitely been one of the best and most controversial threads ever

Its taken me days to get through it all and watch the original documentary on 4OD, and ensueing fall out... those pictures are so shocking.  But now I'm up to speed.... I'm in and with you guys !  

I just hope the RSPCA ban him from ever having horses again (or any animal for that matter)

EFS:  I thought your message to Michelle was brilliant and absolutely hit the nail on the head.


----------



## EgerdenFarmStud (19 January 2013)

Thanks T59... Shame she barely acknowledged my message and chose to just report me should I ask anything again... What does that tell you?


----------



## Traveller59 (19 January 2013)

Shouts out loud and clear that she didnt want to be too closely scrutinised and was hoping the tills would be ringing with donations.... she must be very dissappointed!


----------



## misterjinglejay (19 January 2013)

So, is this going to make the top 10 in H&H? 

I can't cope with it over there - my sides hurt from laughing and my head hurts from reading.

Cult, cult, cult!


----------



## Pidgeon (19 January 2013)

Well they aren't a registered charity according to the latest on FB!


----------



## Ladyinred (19 January 2013)

No aspect of it is a registered charity. Not Michelle, not her rescue and not JCF who are collecting the money.


----------



## Moomin1 (19 January 2013)

Ladyinred said:



			That was me!! And it got me banned. But only in that particular identity 

Click to expand...

LIR you saved my day by posting that on there!! I was desperate for it to be said and you took the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## Pidgeon (19 January 2013)

beggars belief why anyone in their right mind would give them cash!


----------



## FionaM12 (19 January 2013)

rhino said:



			To whoever asked earlier, there are definitely a couple of HHOers who are in staunch support of Michelle on the fb page... Wonder why they haven't posted on here 

Click to expand...

Presumably they don't want to post on here as there's no-one to delete and ban the people who might logically and intelligently express a very different point of view.

It's safe to post nonsense on the Clwyd page as no-one's allowed to point out that it _is_ nonsense.


----------



## Moomin1 (19 January 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			Presumably they don't want to post on here as there's no-one to delete and ban the people who might logically and intelligently express a very different point of view.

It's safe to post nonsense on the Clwyd page as no-one's allowed to point out that it _is_ nonsense. 

Click to expand...

Quite! 

I must admit, there have been a number of times over the past year or so when I have doubted the morals of a couple of people on HHO when it comes to welfare.  

In the main though, it's good to see people on here actually have brains in their heads!


----------



## igglepop (19 January 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			Presumably they don't want to post on here as there's no-one to delete and ban the people who might logically and intelligently express a very different point of view.

It's safe to post nonsense on the Clwyd page as no-one's allowed to point out that it _is_ nonsense. 

Click to expand...

Shall i post on their behalf?

u can tell he loves them and its all they need. Hes true hrseman u can tell this he talks to them, he is sooooo intune wuth them they are his babies he knows they dont need food water and care they just want to be horses and have foals.xoxoxoxoxox They are such a close family mummys and sons having foals together just brings them closer. It brought my family closer it didnt do any harm to me. I think its mean the rspca took them away from him, who will talk and love them now. Its also shocking that the poor man has no heating o bath i think he should live in a mansion its his right and it should be free as he is so lovable and he loves his horses sooooooooo much.


----------



## Ladyinred (19 January 2013)

igglepop said:



			Shall i post on their behalf?

u can tell he loves them and its all they need. Hes true hrseman u can tell this he talks to them, he is sooooo intune wuth them they are his babies he knows they dont need food water and care they just want to be horses and have foals.xoxoxoxoxox They are such a close family mummys and sons having foals together just brings them closer. It brought my family closer it didnt do any harm to me. I think its mean the rspca took them away from him, who will talk and love them now. Its also shocking that the poor man has no heating o bath i think he should live in a mansion its his right and it should be free as he is so lovable and he loves his horses sooooooooo much.
		
Click to expand...

Pass me a kitchen towel to wipe the tea off my screen.


----------



## PandorasJar (19 January 2013)




----------



## FionaM12 (19 January 2013)

igglepop said:



			Shall i post on their behalf?

u can tell he loves them and its all they need. Hes true hrseman u can tell this he talks to them, he is sooooo intune wuth them they are his babies he knows they dont need food water and care they just want to be horses and have foals.xoxoxoxoxox They are such a close family mummys and sons having foals together just brings them closer. It brought my family closer it didnt do any harm to me. I think its mean the rspca took them away from him, who will talk and love them now. Its also shocking that the poor man has no heating o bath i think he should live in a mansion its his right and it should be free as he is so lovable and he loves his horses sooooooooo much.
		
Click to expand...

You know, suddenly I can see the truth! We've all been so blinkered with our stuck-up posh attitudes to horse care we'd forgotten what really matters. 

You've talked me round.

Throw away your books, get rid of all your fancy equipment (like buckets and haynets), bin the wormers and sack your vet and farrier. Let your horses run free on other peoples' stolen land SHOW THEM YOU LOVE THEM.


----------



## Natch (19 January 2013)

*hands out kitchen towels*

I wonder id the clwyd supporters are the same bunch as were involved in fra**h rescue?


----------



## igglepop (19 January 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			You know, suddenly I can see the truth! We've all been so blinkered with our stuck-up posh attitudes to horse care we'd forgotten what really matters. 

You've talked me round.

Throw away your books, get rid of all your fancy equipment (like buckets and haynets), bin the wormers and sack your vet and farrier. Let your horses run free on other peoples' stolen land SHOW THEM YOU LOVE THEM.
		
Click to expand...

r u stpid he aint stolen it its his rite to ave horses and its his ritte to hvae lnad to keep them on. 

ps debs admin here dont throw away your suff give it all to me me me meeeeeeeee i tell you, we are a charity..... no were not...we are.... not .....are.... not ..... confused yet? give it all to me

ETS Not too sure what i have actually typed, hope you understand it, my computer to going crazy telling me off for typos.


----------



## suestowford (19 January 2013)

igglepop said:



			r u stpid he aint stolen it its his rite to ave horses and its his ritte to hvae lnad to keep them on.
		
Click to expand...

Much better...your post earlier had far too many words spelled right. keep up the good work!


----------



## igglepop (19 January 2013)

suestowford said:



			Much better...your post earlier had far too many words spelled right. keep up the good work!
		
Click to expand...

Do you know how hard it is? Bad spelling goes against the grain.


----------



## piebaldsparkle (19 January 2013)

Sad I know but watched Horse Hoarder again last night and whoever mentioned dogs howling/crying/barking in the background while round the derelict property was dead right.

I can only assume he has dogs too, I hope they have also been located and checked too.


----------



## Dobiegirl (19 January 2013)

piebaldsparkle said:



			Sad I know but watched Horse Hoarder again last night and whoever mentioned dogs howling/crying/barking in the background while round the derelict property was dead right.

I can only assume he has dogs too, I hope they have also been located and checked too.

Click to expand...

I did ask this and was told by Debs who checked with Michelle that they had been seen by the RSPCA at least I think thats what was said, I get brain freeze on that page.


----------



## Pidgeon (19 January 2013)

They are seem like a bunch of nutters who are only prepared to have one side of the story shown, anything else just gets deleted! They really aren't the brightest sparks in the block are they


----------



## Patterdale (19 January 2013)

Igglepop that's hilarious!

Scary thing is, it REALLY wouldn't look out of place on that page........


----------



## competitiondiva (19 January 2013)

Wow, 91 pages, in short what have I missed!!!!! Lol! Sorry haven't got time to read all!


----------



## pip6 (19 January 2013)

How do I find the fb page please? Want to go on there & vote in the poll. Anyone else who's not banned want to join me? I can't post on there, reading quotes on here I realise my spaeelling iznt upp 2 it.


----------



## Moomin1 (19 January 2013)

competitiondiva said:



			Wow, 91 pages, in short what have I missed!!!!! Lol! Sorry haven't got time to read all!
		
Click to expand...

In short, people saw some pics of the horses that have previously been under Clwyd's 'care' and have tried to question the members of the support group for Clwyd and Michelle on FB.  Nobody on there has managed to answer any of the questions and have ducked, dived, and banned anybody who asks anything which may be even slightly doubtful of the whole 'Michelle helping Clwyd' saga.  Pretty much everyone on this thread has asked a question, and been banned or deleted from the site with no answers, and in fact a few threats thrown in. 

Then a bird called Jen turns up and starts saying she is a psychic medium who is printing out all of the questions and 'hate' comments supposedly said about lovely Clwyd and the helpful Michelle, and sending them to the police and social services, and telling the 'haters' as she calls them that they are being watched!  

Oh, and most people on the site spell lyk dis, or lik dys an no dat Clywd luvs is horsses an as neva ben crewl coz dey r is babeys, so jus liv im alone alrite, innit?


----------



## competitiondiva (19 January 2013)

Lmfao!!!!!! Rolling at that last paragraph!!!!


----------



## Amymay (19 January 2013)

Top response Moomin.


----------



## Amymay (19 January 2013)

Natch, can't quote on my phone, but had wondered the same. Apparently not though, according to a trusted source - although as they pointed out the scam is pretty much the same......


----------



## Amymay (19 January 2013)

Really Rhino??

 I am genuinely suprised - because despite some of the differing views (and ocassional arguments), most people on here are pretty sane, intelligent people.


----------



## Patterdale (19 January 2013)

Who is Ambrose DaKat???


----------



## Patterdale (19 January 2013)

Jen Anderson has REALLY taken the cause to heart!


----------



## Patterdale (19 January 2013)

That Cyril's a character........


----------



## Patterdale (19 January 2013)

Haha!! Suggested that clwyd and Michelle go on holiday with the proceeds from the sales, as 'they deserv it!' 

Now banned


----------



## Blurr (19 January 2013)

I'm still there, but I'm not proud. I think I've sold my soul.


----------



## Moomin1 (19 January 2013)

Patterdale said:



			Haha!! Suggested that clwyd and Michelle go on holiday with the proceeds from the sales, as 'they deserv it!' 

Now banned 

Click to expand...

I can't see that comment?  Where is it?


----------



## Elsiecat (19 January 2013)

Following Jen's very scary warnings that the police are now onto us all I'm rather worried. Maybe I shall stay up all night and contact various lawyers to fight my case in the Supreme Court of Clwyd.

What are my crimes? Blasphemy? Hate speech? Crimes against Clwyd?


----------



## Spiritedly (19 January 2013)

Who or what is MJP?


----------



## Patterdale (19 January 2013)

That Jen is actually unhinged. 
I think she may have real mental issues?? No right minded person could carry on as she's doing!


----------



## Patterdale (19 January 2013)

It disappeared Moomin


----------



## Moomin1 (19 January 2013)

Elsiecat said:



			Following Jen's very scary warnings that the police are now onto us all I'm rather worried. Maybe I shall stay up all night and contact various lawyers to fight my case in the Supreme Court of Clwyd.

What are my crimes? Blasphemy? Hate speech? Crimes against Clwyd?
		
Click to expand...

PMSL, crimes against Clwyd!!  

She'll be petitioning for 'Clwyd's Law' next, which will no doubt state that 'No person shall express any opinion directed at, intended for, or which may insinuate could have an underlying opinion, which is that of a different nature, to any person who writes in such a fashion that may, or may not, be decipherable to any person who has a basic English education.'


----------



## dressedkez (20 January 2013)

Surely someone (fat controller?) needs to call a halt when this runs to 94 pages.....how the heck can someone coming new to this, have the time and commitment to read it all? I saw the original programme and had very mixed emotions to it all - good / bad.....which is what it all about really!


----------



## Elsiecat (20 January 2013)

dressedkez said:



			Surely someone (fat controller?) needs to call a halt when this runs to 94 pages.....how the heck can someone coming new to this, have the time and commitment to read it all? I saw the original programme and had very mixed emotions to it all - good / bad.....which is what it all about really!
		
Click to expand...

As far as I'm aware there isn't a finite amount of posts that can be done on HHO. So I don't see the problem?


----------



## Patterdale (20 January 2013)

DK have a read its worth it! 

Elsiecat have u seen Jen's latest?


----------



## dressedkez (20 January 2013)

Elsiecat said:



			As far as I'm aware there isn't a finite amount of posts that can be done on HHO. So I don't see the problem? 

Click to expand...

Not a problem  - per se, just the boredom factor kicking in......


----------



## Moomin1 (20 January 2013)

Patterdale said:



			DK have a read its worth it! 

Elsiecat have u seen Jen's latest? 

Click to expand...

Please can somebody, ANYBODY, tell me, for the love of god, what on earth MJP is?!  Can somebody PM me, or I am actually going to get a migraine trying to figure it out!


----------



## PandorasJar (20 January 2013)

Why on earth should the thread be cut. Surely lots of pages shows interest in a thread... If you're bored walk out and into another thread...


----------



## Patterdale (20 January 2013)

I don't know what mjp is! V curious though!

Are you reading this Moomin? She's actually nuts!


----------



## Patterdale (20 January 2013)

I was banned earlier but I still can't stop reading it! It's just unbelievable. Wonder if the admin have seen it.


----------



## Moomin1 (20 January 2013)

Patterdale said:



			I don't know what mjp is! V curious though!

Are you reading this Moomin? She's actually nuts!
		
Click to expand...

Yes I keep having a browse now and again! She is certainly 'challenged' to put it diplomatically. 

Anybody else know what this mjp is?!! Please enlighten me, I am not going to be able to sleep otherwise! 

The mind seriously boggles at what is going through that woman's mind!


----------



## Patterdale (20 January 2013)

If you find out tell me!

I keep putting my phone down to go to sleep, then just having 'one more look'


----------



## Patterdale (20 January 2013)

I want to ask Jen if she's escaped from somewhere but I'm banned!


----------



## Moomin1 (20 January 2013)

Patterdale said:



			I want to ask Jen if she's escaped from somewhere but I'm banned! 

Click to expand...

PMSL!! I've wanted to post on there so much but have refrained. 

I have googled her name and mjp but nothing comes up.

Pants!!


----------



## Elsiecat (20 January 2013)

Yes shes now threatening to take me and my mum to caught hahaha 


Inbox me if you want to know what MJP is... *whistles off innocently*


----------



## guesstimation (20 January 2013)

Blimey is this still going lol


----------



## Moomin1 (20 January 2013)

Elsiecat said:



			Yes shes now threatening to take me and my mum to caught hahaha 


Inbox me if you want to know what MJP is... *whistles off innocently*
		
Click to expand...

Your mum's funny!


----------



## Elsiecat (20 January 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			Your mum's funny!  

Click to expand...

A bored protective mother who likes to take the mickey out of daft people.. Not a good recipe for Jen is it!


----------



## Moomin1 (20 January 2013)

Elsiecat said:



			A bored protective mother who likes to take the mickey out of daft people.. Not a good recipe for Jen is it!
		
Click to expand...

Jeez, that Jen's actually getting extremely threatening now.  She has issues.  Serious ones.


----------



## Elsiecat (20 January 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			Jeez, that Jen's actually getting extremely threatening now.  She has issues.  Serious ones.
		
Click to expand...

Haha! I know!
I really should stop but I can't sleep and it's just so entertaining


----------



## Moomin1 (20 January 2013)

Elsiecat said:



			Haha! I know!
I really should stop but I can't sleep and it's just so entertaining 

Click to expand...

It certainly is!! I can't tear myself away!

Poor old Gill's getting it in the neck now!  

Anyone on here 'fess up to being Gill who is a ringleader and uses shocking swear words in order to incite hatred towards good ol' Clwyd?

....Good grief she actually says she has filed everybody's posts in alphabetical order!  PMSL, seriously this woman is something else!  

I really do think that fb need to do something about her now as she is getting quite dangerous in her comments and is clearly not right.  I bet she does this sort of thing prolifically, which is quite sad in some ways.  Obviously something very wrong.


----------



## Elsiecat (20 January 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			It certainly is!! I can't tear myself away!
		
Click to expand...

She is mad as a box of frogs isnt she!


----------



## guesstimation (20 January 2013)

I don't think I've looked since page 35 think I have a bit of catching up to do


----------



## Elsiecat (20 January 2013)

Going to have to stop looking at it now, I'm getting addicted and its going to continue to go in circles. 
No doubt I will be banned by morning or the post will be deleted anyway..


----------



## Shettie (20 January 2013)

She reported me to Facebook and I now have a 3day ban......slightly annoyed as her posts were 10times worse


----------



## Moomin1 (20 January 2013)

Shettie said:



			She reported me to Facebook and I now have a 3day ban......slightly annoyed as her posts were 10times worse
		
Click to expand...

Who are you on there Shettie?

The post count is decreasing on that little thread now, it's gone from 262 to 256 in the last two mins or so.  The deleting has begun!


----------



## Moomin1 (20 January 2013)

250 now, and still decreasing second by second!


----------



## Shettie (20 January 2013)

Rachel, picture jumping a bay pony. 
Facebook logged me out, went back on with a warning that 3posts had been deleted due to harassment and rule violations and I have a 3day ban. The nutter got me a 1day ban on Thursday too.


----------



## Moomin1 (20 January 2013)

Shettie said:



			Rachel, picture jumping a bay pony. 
Facebook logged me out, went back on with a warning that 3posts had been deleted due to harassment and rule violations and I have a 3day ban. The nutter got me a 1day ban on Thursday too.
		
Click to expand...

That's ridiculous!!  I couldn't see any sort of harassment from you on there tonight (not been following it religiously the other nights so couldn't say!).

If they think Jen's posts aren't threatening and harassment then they are as deluded as she is!


----------



## Shettie (20 January 2013)

I was probably worse tonight then the other night aswell :/ it's mental. 
She will probably have my ban written in my file already though


----------



## Moomin1 (20 January 2013)

Shettie said:



			I was probably worse tonight then the other night aswell :/ it's mental. 
She will probably have my ban written in my file already though 

Click to expand...

How do you report people on fb anyway?  I just thought about it and realised I haven't got a clue how someone would go about it!  

She is going to be keeping Staples pretty busy, and as for Inspector Plod, well he's going to have to take a sabbatical shortly!


----------



## Elsiecat (20 January 2013)

She keeps reporting all my comments too!
I don't want to report hers though as I want everyone to see what a clueless nutter she is!


----------



## Moomin1 (20 January 2013)

Elsiecat said:



			She keeps reporting all my comments too!
I don't want to report hers though as I want everyone to see what a clueless nutter she is!
		
Click to expand...

There are very serious issues going on with that woman.  I honestly think she needs some sort of help, if she isn't already under it.


----------



## Elsiecat (20 January 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			There are very serious issues going on with that woman.  I honestly think she needs some sort of help, if she isn't already under it.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not too sure, I think she's just a bit deluded and takes her self far too seriously!


----------



## Beausmate (20 January 2013)

If this woman's spending her time being a faceache nutter, she can't have much spare to leave to being one of Clwyd's Cronies. 

I expect her head will explode soon anyway.


----------



## Shettie (20 January 2013)

She's obviously on a reporting spree as loads more comments gone. 

She's going to be just talking to herself soon at this rate, not that I don't think she does anyway. 

Not sure how she has managed to escape sectioning though


----------



## Patterdale (20 January 2013)

Some very mild comments I made at the start have gone too, before I was banned from the group, and I have a 1 day ban from Facebook! 
She must have gone on a reporting spree! 

I want to report her. Her posts are ACTUALLY worth reporting! Going to work out how to do it! 

I'm SO angry!! Never had so much as a warning from Facebook, and I didn't even say anything bad. 

Grrrrrrr!


----------



## Patterdale (20 January 2013)

Lauren's mum is amazing!


----------



## Traveller59 (20 January 2013)

All this deleting posts is just like Winstons job in George Orwells  "1984"

Change the written history to control the present

Watch out for the ThoughtPolice  ......  !!!!


----------



## Amaranta (20 January 2013)

Shettie said:



			She reported me to Facebook and I now have a 3day ban......slightly annoyed as her posts were 10times worse
		
Click to expand...

She reported me too Shettie, 24hr ban   I can see everything but can't post.)

Facebook have deleted her posts on the thread due to harassment, every single one of them has been saved


----------



## Amaranta (20 January 2013)

Patterdale said:



			Some very mild comments I made at the start have gone too, before I was banned from the group, and I have a 1 day ban from Facebook! 
She must have gone on a reporting spree! 

I want to report her. Her posts are ACTUALLY worth reporting! Going to work out how to do it! 

I'm SO angry!! Never had so much as a warning from Facebook, and I didn't even say anything bad. 

Grrrrrrr!
		
Click to expand...

Never fear Patterdale, I may be banned but I can still report


----------



## Ladyinred (20 January 2013)

Can't understand why FB don't give her a ban too. And their admin are crazy to keep her on the site, she is doing them no favours.

Mind you, we have already determined that their admin is crazy ;-)


----------



## gemin1eye (20 January 2013)

How the hell do you manage to survive till the age of 68 without knowing what dog chews are? Surely that person would have earmt themselves a darwin award by now?


----------



## Patterdale (20 January 2013)

He's a lovable rogue, int he?? 

Go for it Amaranta!


----------



## Amaranta (20 January 2013)

I had a look at the thread this morning and it looks like only JA's posts have been removed by Facebook, that tells a story, I have a little feeling that she too may be suffering from a little bit of bannage 

Her threats last night got more and more outrageous, the woman is quite clearly bonkers.


----------



## Patterdale (20 January 2013)

A lot of her threats are still there though. I've reported some of them as they actually went over the line 'I know where you are, I can be cleverer than you etc, you're risking your jobs and businesses I can talk to your clients blah blah blah'

She's actually nuts. 
I've learnt a valuable lesson anyway, only mix with my friends on Facebook. There's some scary people out there!


----------



## Patterdale (20 January 2013)

I hope she's been banned! Not sure if you can tell though?


----------



## Elsiecat (20 January 2013)

I've been banned for 24 hours!
I didn't threaten, swear, discriminate etc. I'm a bit confused!
I even got reported for
"I can imagine jen frantically running around stables buying files" - what term can that possibly violate!?

Will someone post in the "Support for those suffering bannage by the Clwyd supporters" and tell them please. I can see someones asked about whether I'm banned but I can't reply!!


----------



## Patterdale (20 January 2013)

Elsiecat I've had a 24 hour ban too for saying 'please show us these alleged messages, as I haven't posted any'

Makes you think maybe Facebook just ban automatically when someone reports? If that's true, Jen should be banned now


----------



## Elsiecat (20 January 2013)

Patterdale said:



			Elsiecat I've had a 24 hour ban too for saying 'please show us these alleged messages, as I haven't posted any'

Makes you think maybe Facebook just ban automatically when someone reports? If that's true, Jen should be banned now 

Click to expand...

Well Patterdale, you DO realise that asking for messages IS facebook illegal? 

I reckon every few reports against the same person they take action on the comment so then they look pro-active without having to pay staff! 

My mum was reported for "Jen, can you please ask the police to turn off the sirens and the light off the helicopter, it's scaring the horses" 
Also for "I wonder where they are, the mugs of tea are going cold"


----------



## guido16 (20 January 2013)

Patterdale said:



			Elsiecat I've had a 24 hour ban too for saying 'please show us these alleged messages, as I haven't posted any'

Makes you think maybe Facebook just ban automatically when someone reports? If that's true, Jen should be banned now 

Click to expand...

Morning ladies!

I am still on FB. We are all talking about the bans. Not to worry, some digging going on. We will carry on until you return to the fold. . Seems lots of jens posts have vanished as well. 
We are now making sure that she gets reported as well. Thank goodness gill made all those copies to ensure we have evidence.


----------



## Patterdale (20 January 2013)

Yep, all mine were similar. 

Go through and report all Jen's. it may be childish but it made me feel better! 

Click the x to the right of the post and click 'hide as spam' it then hides and gives u the option to report. Took me a bit to work out!


----------



## Ladyinred (20 January 2013)

Everyone is reporting Mad Jen. Bet we all get banned and she stays lol.


----------



## Amaranta (20 January 2013)

I have reported many of her threats, I am saving some to report tomorrow, if JA is not very very careful she will face a full facebook ban.


----------



## Shettie (20 January 2013)

Am I the only one who got 3days? Lol.


----------



## lula (20 January 2013)

Ladies, im suffering a bit of shock from all this this morning.

JA blatantly threatened 2 posters livelihoods on the Clwyd Support Group last night suggesting she could hurt their businesses and that she was going to start her own 'speshal' naughty girl gang hate page and hoped links would be sent to all their clients.

This morning i log in to find not only have many posters been warned by facebook but the 2 ladies that receieved those particular threats - and plenty more besides- have had 24 hour complete bans for breaking t&c's and their posts removed.

Yet the charming Ms Anderson, as far as i can tell (unless anyone knows different?) seems to have got away scot free...at least her posts all remain this morning including all of her threats.

Apart from the damage she is doing to her own Support group (which i care not one jot about...) please tell me HOW is she getting FB to listen to her?

It seems very very hard to get anything removed from fb.
there's been plenty of cases where upsetting and distressing pages and groups have been set up (think dead babies etc..) and reported on massive scales..yet fb refuse to remove them.

Do FB not READ the posts they are removing and posters they are banning as for the life of me, i saw everything posted lastnight - i genuinely saw nothing these 2 banned ladies wrote that could be construed as threatening or harassing towards JA. indeed it was SHE who breached fb's terms & conditions on THAT score ..

..so please girls, help me out here, WHAT is going on?

its so unfair


----------



## lula (20 January 2013)

Amaranta said:



			I have reported many of her threats, I am saving some to report tomorrow, if JA is not very very careful she will face a full facebook ban.
		
Click to expand...


bl**dy good!

i cant report her posts as offensive as im banned from 'Support Compo' but i sure can go on her page and report HER as offensive.

if it works for her im going to be very peeved if it doesnt work for me too..

edit: just found out i CAN report her posts as offensive.


----------



## Amaranta (20 January 2013)

Shettie said:



			Am I the only one who got 3days? Lol.
		
Click to expand...

Have a *hug*

Never fear Shettie, we are still loved by some, even if JA hates us


----------



## cosmicblue (20 January 2013)

Be careful what you say on here. This can be read by anyone and we don't want bannage starting on HHO too. This Jen clearly is taking this to heart way to much but suffice to say those of us that can report her in any way on FB are doing so!


----------



## Amaranta (20 January 2013)

cosmicblue said:



			Be careful what you say on here. This can be read by anyone and we don't want bannage starting on HHO too. This Jen clearly is taking this to heart way to much but suffice to say those of us that can report her in any way on FB are doing so!
		
Click to expand...


Wise words


----------



## Elsiecat (20 January 2013)

cosmicblue said:



			Be careful what you say on here. This can be read by anyone and we don't want bannage starting on HHO too. This Jen clearly is taking this to heart way to much but suffice to say those of us that can report her in any way on FB are doing so!
		
Click to expand...

The difference between FB and HHO being that the TFC actually bothers to read the reported posts before throwing out bans. I think we're safe on here


----------



## WelshD (20 January 2013)

I'm trying to stay away from the page but feel strangely drawn in to it! The whimsical little 'awww bless Clwyd' posts are seriously getting on my nerves now - it's not cute to eat dog chews or explode pies on a stove! Morons - think it's being made up to feed the followers


----------



## Shettie (20 January 2013)

Aramana I can't quote on phone but thanks an also where can I now report of my excitement and the heavy downpour of snow we have at the moment


----------



## WelshD (20 January 2013)

I felt compelled to comment.


----------



## lula (20 January 2013)

cosmicblue said:



			Be careful what you say on here. This can be read by anyone and we don't want bannage starting on HHO too. This Jen clearly is taking this to heart way to much but suffice to say those of us that can report her in any way on FB are doing so!
		
Click to expand...

indeed.
 for someone who's so prone to feeling 'harassed and alarmed' she sure does troll the internet looking for every page she can find to be distressed and upset about, silly woman.

add that to your 'file' on me Jen you mad bat.

Then you can put it in a pipe and smoke it for all i care.


----------



## cosmicblue (20 January 2013)

I'm sure HHO are slightly more fair lol, but if she finds this thread she seems determined to bring down anybody who speaks against her in anyway possible. And I actually believe her when she says she will involve the police, no they probably won't want to know but I'm sure she will try anything.
Missing you all on FB and its a good job I'm already banned from the support page or mr plod would be knocking on my door this morning lol


----------



## Patterdale (20 January 2013)

I think this thread probably needs to be moved to soapbox....


And lula I totally agree! Mad!


----------



## lula (20 January 2013)

cosmicblue said:



			I'm sure HHO are slightly more fair lol, but if she finds this thread she seems determined to bring down anybody who speaks against her in anyway possible. And I actually believe her when she says she will involve the police, no they probably won't want to know but I'm sure she will try anything.
Missing you all on FB and its a good job I'm already banned from the support page or mr plod would be knocking on my door this morning lol
		
Click to expand...

the thing is with 'harassment' charges they have to be actually directed to the person you're harassing either directly or indirectly (through someone else) discussing alternate views on a private invite only page (thus not to cause offense to anyone) is NOT harassment. 
For instance, if you're discussing another person witha friend in real life and you say, 'oh so and so's a bit mad isnt she?' its not harassment as you're discussing your own views in private. I'll have to look up the dictionary definition of harassment but im sure im right.

I actually think JA is spitting feathers that she cant gain access to the invite only page (i cant call it a 'secret' page fgs) and i know for a fact she's tried hard enough.
so, if you're so easily susceptible to being offended why on earth go out of your way to find something to be offended over?

Perhaps this is where the meds are needed?


----------



## Ladyinred (20 January 2013)

lula said:



			the thing is with 'harassment' charges they have to be actually directed to the person you're harassing either directly or indirectly (through someone else) discussing alternate views on a private invite only page (thus not to cause offense to anyone) is NOT harassment.

I actually think JA is spitting feathers that she cant gain access to the invite only page (i cant call it a 'secret' page fgs) and i know for a fact she's tried hard enough.so, if you're so easily susceptible to being offended why on earth go out of your way to find something to be offended over?

Perhaps this is where the meds are needed?

Click to expand...

I agree, I think this is her real problem and why she is so determined now to cause trouble.


----------



## Patterdale (20 January 2013)

I think she is actually quite a dangerous and mentally unhinged person. I've blocked her completely as I don't think she would be above telling outright lies, as she has already done. 

The admin on that page must be as crackers as she is.


----------



## WelshD (20 January 2013)

I agree PD it's been astonishing to watch the comments escalate over just a few days


----------



## Patterdale (20 January 2013)

I am actually not on the invite only page! I asked for it but never got the invite through, so she's wrong there for a start! And I've never posted on the non invite one. She is actually completely loopy.


----------



## Ladyinred (20 January 2013)

Patterdale said:



			I am actually not on the invite only page! I asked for it but never got the invite through, so she's wrong there for a start! And I've never posted on the non invite one. She is actually completely loopy.
		
Click to expand...

PM me your FB name (with a link) and I will send you an invite. It all got a bit confusing trying to find peoples proper identities!! Mind you, don't know if any admin are left unbanned to approve you!


----------



## Patterdale (20 January 2013)

One of the posts I reported where she actually names me in a threat has gone.


----------



## lula (20 January 2013)

Ladyinred said:



			I agree, I think this is her real problem and why she is so determined now to cause trouble.
		
Click to expand...

if she'd had half a brain she wouldnt have steamed in with the fb cavalry  having posts removed left right and center on the first night warning us she was so unstable, reading and logging everything we wrote and being forced to make it private.

amazing though isnt it. how many times have the support compo mob moaned 'we dont want your views on the Support page, if you want a discussion or a debate about Clywd and his horses get your own page'

so we do and all hell breaks loose! 
Funny how the supporters seem to be spending more time and effort trying to break into ours atm than they do posting on their own!!


----------



## lula (20 January 2013)

Patterdale said:



			One of the posts I reported where she actually names me in a threat has gone.
		
Click to expand...

did you get a sensible or specific answer about which post or what you were actually suspended for?


----------



## Patterdale (20 January 2013)

Also Jen hasn't been back so can only assume she's banned.


----------



## Ladyinred (20 January 2013)

Patterdale said:



			Also Jen hasn't been back so can only assume she's banned.
		
Click to expand...

Bet she isn't  Life isn't as fair as that.


----------



## pip6 (20 January 2013)

Found the support page. Was reading Jens post about the guy living on a rbt in Exeter. I can confirm he & horse were there Friday evening when I went past. Wouldn't be surprised if horse was 23, looking very shaggy at the moment (Jen hasn't given him a donated rug). Yes caravan is small, but end of the day this is how this guy chooses to live. He travels around locally, causes no bother. Never seen a horse so immune to traffic. They are on the A30 rbt under the dual carriageway, so very busy. Horse either teathered or tied to sign posts. Friday was trying to avoid sleet by getting as close to trees in centre of rbt as possible (can't get into them, tethered). I'll let you know if I suddenly see a new caravan.

If she is in this neck of the woods (lord help us), then she is not near Clwyd.

Found site wierd. If elderly guy genuinely ate dog chews because he didn't know what they were, then why humiliate him publicaly? Trying to get more sympathy/money.

I'm quite safe, my postcode sends people to houses 1/2 mile away, so Police/chopper would have trouble finding me.


----------



## Patterdale (20 January 2013)

Yes but I didn't copy and paste them 

They were ridiculous. The very worst thing I said was (after many many threats 'are you insane? I haven't posted on ANY page, you're making this up! Please do link me to these supposed messages, you'll struggle though as I haven't written any!!'

Hardly worth a banning I think.


----------



## scrunchie (20 January 2013)

Morning peeps.

I reported that Jen person last night when she started threatening people.

Just remember that FB never deletes anything - they simply archive things. You can still complain about any comments that she has made if you can jump through all the hoops to the FB customer service desk. They will all be there on their records.


----------



## Moomin1 (20 January 2013)

I reported her last night. She is quite disturbed


----------



## lula (20 January 2013)

Patterdale said:



			Yes but I didn't copy and paste them 

They were ridiculous. The very worst thing I said was (after many many threats 'are you insane? I haven't posted on ANY page, you're making this up! Please do link me to these supposed messages, you'll struggle though as I haven't written any!!'

Hardly worth a banning I think.
		
Click to expand...

thats what im struggling with, how the bloomin beejeezus did she get you banned for THAT?
and don't fb READ posts to see if a banning or removal is justified as it blatantly isn't!

confuzzled


----------



## Patterdale (20 January 2013)

I don't think they can read them. I really don't get it either. 
Maybe she has an arrangement with Mark Zuckerberg?


----------



## Elsiecat (20 January 2013)

I'm becoming so bored without facebook


----------



## Patterdale (20 January 2013)

Jen HAS been banned, they just said on the post


----------



## cosmicblue (20 January 2013)

Confirmed! She has been banned YAY!


----------



## Elsiecat (20 January 2013)

Support for Clwyd Davies and his horses 
It would seem that a number of non supports of this page have received bans from facebook. we would like to point out that this speaks volumes, facebook do not ban people for no reason...Now lets put an end to all the fighting, it serves no purpose and detracts from the aim of the group, i suggest anyone wanting to distract this page and our efforts to put your energy into a meaningful cause else where.

AHHHHHHHHH NO IT WOULD CONFIRM THAT YOU HAVE A VERY SAD MEMBER OF YOUR 'SUPPORTERS' 
Nothing I said was against facebook terms!!!!!!!!!
That 'statement' has really peed me off


----------



## cosmicblue (20 January 2013)

Is that statement still there, it seemed to have disappeared when I just looked


----------



## Elsiecat (20 January 2013)

http://www.facebook.com/SupportForC...comment_id=2743740&notif_t=feed_comment_reply

It's near the bottom on here, I can read but can't comment or like etc


----------



## shelly19 (20 January 2013)

Well my hubby  made a comment that just said "go to bed (to the nice phsycic lady) because you're making this page a laughing stock" This morning he had a message from FB to say it had been deleted as it breached their rules.


----------



## Ladyinred (20 January 2013)

cosmicblue said:



			Is that statement still there, it seemed to have disappeared when I just looked
		
Click to expand...

It's still there, its at the end of last nights epic row thread. Don't know if she is banned from FB or just from the support group.


----------



## Elsiecat (20 January 2013)

Can someone link me to where it says Jen has been banned please?


----------



## lula (20 January 2013)

cosmicblue said:



			Confirmed! She has been banned YAY!
		
Click to expand...

if you're reading this Jen Anderson...

YA BOO SUCKS !!


----------



## Moomin1 (20 January 2013)

I'm actually losing faith in humanity.  Seriously!

This world's gone mental.


----------



## Patterdale (20 January 2013)

I'm amazed she hasn't been on here. 

Unless she's a previous banned member and can't!!?


----------



## Red30563 (20 January 2013)

Sorry if I'm being a numpty here but I am confused about the bannage that is going on! Is it really FB that is banning people - and are the bannees being banned from using FB itself or just banned from the Clwyd page? 

Or is the bannage coming from the admins on the Clwyd page?

Also how are people hearing about their bannage? Do you get a message from FB, highlighting the comment for which you are banned?

I run an FB page for my business. We have 45,000 people on there so not surprisingly once or twice we've had in appropriate comments on there. I have the power to delete the comment and/or ban the user but presumably only from our page.

I would be seriously surprised if FB themselves are banning people for the comments that have been made by some of the bannees on here. 

Confused!


----------



## Elsiecat (20 January 2013)

Red30563 said:



			Sorry if I'm being a numpty here but I am confused about the bannage that is going on! Is it really FB that is banning people - and are the bannees being banned from using FB itself or just banned from the Clwyd page? 

Or is the bannage coming from the admins on the Clwyd page?

Also how are people hearing about their bannage? Do you get a message from FB, highlighting the comment for which you are banned?

I run an FB page for my business. We have 45,000 people on there so not surprisingly once or twice we've had in appropriate comments on there. I have the power to delete the comment and/or ban the user but presumably only from our page.

Confused! 

Click to expand...

When logging in it highlights the posts that I've made that are apparently against the rules and then bans me from posting for 24 hours. I can still look around fb, just not post or make any interaction!
She's reported the comments to facebook and it seems to me that instead of reading through the complaints that fb just decide that every X amount of reports against one person to take action.


----------



## cosmicblue (20 January 2013)

It says about her banning at bottom of last nights thread


----------



## FionaM12 (20 January 2013)

Some years ago when I was involved in campaigning against the very extreme, violent and illegal groups on Facebook (those advocating genocide, for example) a group of us discovered just how rubbish the monitoring of the site is.

People peacefully campaigning were just as likely to get banned, or their profiles deleted, as the extremists were. There was no system of appeal, you'd just get a generic message and your profile vanished forever, presumably because enough evil nazis (which they were) had worked out who you were and reported. These reports could not have been checked out by Fb as the people I knew had never violated Fb rules. 

From this I concluded that Fb's monitoring system is automated, a computer receives reports and acts with no human being making a judgement. It was the only explanation which made sense.

Many of the vicious groups continued despite many people complaining. I stopped being a "Facebook activist" as it was actually depressing me too much. Things may have changed since, but my conclusion was that Facebook's admin do not care about rights or wrongs, or even the law or their own rules and regulations.


----------



## FionaM12 (20 January 2013)

Elsiecat said:



			it seems to me that instead of reading through the complaints that fb just decide that every X amount of reports against one person to take action.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly. See my post above.


----------



## WelshD (20 January 2013)

I see there is a comment on the epic thread to say they are in the process of change in the dealer/welfare charity situation and to please bear with them

I'm sitting in my hands as I want to comment that the programme wasn't filmed yesterday and there has been plenty of time for them to decide what they are


----------



## Ibblebibble (20 January 2013)

patterdale if you haven't had the linky yet pm me and i'll sort it , stopped letting people in yesterday who no one else could vouch for as we want to make sure we keep the loonies out! 
As for the bannings by FB, bloomin pathetic as none of us have said anything anywhere as near as bad as the mad woman has, she's been throwing threats about left right and centre


----------



## Pidgeon (20 January 2013)

Seeing as I'm blocked from viewing their support page, can anyone confirm if their other page is for the selling or rehoming of his horses? If so is that against FB rules to sell lives animal from their?


----------



## Red30563 (20 January 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			Some years ago when I was involved in campaigning against the very extreme, violent and illegal groups on Facebook (those advocating genocide, for example) a group of us discovered just how rubbish the monitoring of the site is.

People peacefully campaigning were just as likely to get banned, or their profiles deleted, as the extremists were. There was no system of appeal, you'd just get a generic message and your profile vanished forever, presumably because enough evil nazis (which they were) had worked out who you were and reported. These reports could not have been checked out by Fb as the people I knew had never violated Fb rules. 

From this I concluded that Fb's monitoring system is automated, a computer receives reports and acts with no human being making a judgement. It was the only explanation which made sense.

Many of the vicious groups continued despite many people complaining. I stopped being a "Facebook activist" as it was actually depressing me too much. Things may have changed since, but my conclusion was that Facebook's admin do not care about rights or wrongs, or even the law or their own rules and regulations.
		
Click to expand...

That's interesting, FionaM. I have definitely learnt something new about FB today!


----------



## Amaranta (20 January 2013)

Ladyinred said:



			PM me your FB name (with a link) and I will send you an invite. It all got a bit confusing trying to find peoples proper identities!! Mind you, don't know if any admin are left unbanned to approve you!
		
Click to expand...


You don't need to be admin, I'm not admin and people I invited got on


----------



## cosmicblue (20 January 2013)

Hold on pigeon, firing up laptop to do some copying and pasting for you


----------



## scrunchie (20 January 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			Some years ago when I was involved in campaigning against the very extreme, violent and illegal groups on Facebook (those advocating genocide, for example) a group of us discovered just how rubbish the monitoring of the site is.

People peacefully campaigning were just as likely to get banned, or their profiles deleted, as the extremists were. There was no system of appeal, you'd just get a generic message and your profile vanished forever, presumably because enough evil nazis (which they were) had worked out who you were and reported. These reports could not have been checked out by Fb as the people I knew had never violated Fb rules. 

*From this I concluded that Fb's monitoring system is automated, a computer receives reports and acts with no human being making a judgement*. It was the only explanation which made sense.

Many of the vicious groups continued despite many people complaining. I stopped being a "Facebook activist" as it was actually depressing me too much. Things may have changed since, but my conclusion was that Facebook's admin do not care about rights or wrongs, or even the law or their own rules and regulations.
		
Click to expand...

Humans do review images reported as porn. I found a few pages of proper hardcore porn videos and pics and reported them. The pics were hidden, reviewed and removed within a few hours.


----------



## piebaldsparkle (20 January 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			From this I concluded that Fb's monitoring system is automated, a computer receives reports and acts with no human being making a judgement. It was the only explanation which made sense.
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm so if we were all to report JA *whistles inocently*.  
Her FB link - http://www.facebook.com/napsparanormal


----------



## cosmicblue (20 January 2013)

We rehabilitate horses suffering illness and malnutrition and rehome into loving longterm homes. We specialise in the handling of wild horses.

We have a number of horses and ponies for sale. We are a not for profit organisation. Money from sales of equines goes t...owards vets bills, microchipping, passporting,worming, de- lousing, feed, bedding, rugs and so on. When a horse is successfully rehomed it makes space for another. If you can offer any of the equines on this page a long term home and happy future please contact
thehorseandownerhelpcentre@hotmai.co.uk

We are busy with many enquiries and really appreciate any enquiry but please do bear with us in responding...

Posted by Amy Wood who is in charge of rehoming/selling


----------



## Red30563 (20 January 2013)

I'm pretty sure it's not against FB rules to sell or rehome animals. Lots of people share horse for sale ads, and charities put animals on there for rehoming.


----------



## shelly19 (20 January 2013)

Did anyone see the private message that they had recieved yesterday which they published on their page?
 Basically it was warning them that people in the other group were plotting all kinds of things including getting the support group shut down. I think the person must be in the private group. 
The post disapeared after about 20 minutes.......don't think the person who sent them the message would have been very happy about it being made public.


----------



## Red30563 (20 January 2013)

piebaldsparkle said:



			Her FB link - http://www.facebook.com/napsparanormal

Click to expand...

This is hers too

http://www.facebook.com/NewtonAbbotParanormalSociety


----------



## Pidgeon (20 January 2013)

thanks


----------



## Shettie (20 January 2013)

We have removed content you posted
We have removed the following content you posted or were the admin of because it violates Facebook's Statement of Rights and Responsibilities:


Thats ehat I got along with 12 comments that she reported which I have no idea how are threatening, one was telling someone that surely they would get frostbite if they went out digging a hole in this weather


----------



## FionaM12 (20 January 2013)

scrunchie said:



			Humans do review images reported as porn. I found a few pages of proper hardcore porn videos and pics and reported them. The pics were hidden, reviewed and removed within a few hours.
		
Click to expand...

I'm glad to hear it. 

The stuff I was involved in was a few years ago, and things may have changed. The weird thing was, huge numbers of people were reporting the extremist groups (eg one called "Kill a Jew a Day" ) and they mostly didn't get closed down. If they eventually did, the same people just started them up again.


----------



## rosita (20 January 2013)

To all souls currently banned on fb, MJP was successful she is banned too. Hope to see you back soon, you were brilliant and really very restrained bearing in mind the provocation. I really hope there isn't a 'mole' as that would be very sad, everyone has the best interests of the horses at heart and need some where to vent frustrations at the lack of clear answers from the support page.


----------



## trina1982 (20 January 2013)

So, this Jen character is quite interesting. I'm bored, it's sunday and snowing - so a bit of googling....

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/251028/.html

Is this her?


----------



## piebaldsparkle (20 January 2013)

trina1982 said:



			Is this her?


Click to expand...

Dunno, could be...................especially as the shark didn't fancy a bite!


----------



## guido16 (20 January 2013)

Well ladies, looks like we have just unearthed a mole on our FB page...


----------



## Amymay (20 January 2013)

Really?

Who??


----------



## EgerdenFarmStud (20 January 2013)

You're kidding? Thought it'd all gone a but quiet in there... Who is it? X


----------



## Ladyinred (20 January 2013)

EgerdenFarmStud said:



			You're kidding? Thought it'd all gone a but quiet in there... Who is it? X
		
Click to expand...

Quiet?? It's been mental all day!


----------



## Elsiecat (20 January 2013)

Erm WHO!?


----------



## Ladyinred (20 January 2013)

Elsiecat said:



			Erm WHO!?
		
Click to expand...

PM'd you.


----------



## FionaM12 (20 January 2013)

Ladyinred said:



			PM'd you.
		
Click to expand...

pm me too please. Has the mole been removed?


----------



## Moomin1 (20 January 2013)

Can I have a pm too please?


----------



## cosmicblue (20 January 2013)

So 'she' is a shark expert, horse expert, psychic medium, has police at her beck and call and has all of our comments from FB on file. How does she have time to breathe


----------



## PandorasJar (20 January 2013)

What was the shark claim?


----------



## DH1 (20 January 2013)

trina1982 said:



			So, this Jen character is quite interesting. I'm bored, it's sunday and snowing - so a bit of googling....

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/251028/.html

Is this her?


Click to expand...

This was


----------



## Shettie (20 January 2013)

trina1982 said:



			So, this Jen character is quite interesting. I'm bored, it's sunday and snowing - so a bit of googling....

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/251028/.html

Is this her?


Click to expand...

Very likely, she posted on ths support page she lived in exeter yesterday


----------



## piebaldsparkle (20 January 2013)

Shettie said:



			Very likely, she posted on ths support page she lived in exeter yesterday
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't Jeanette shorten to jean though?  Though love the idea that even a shark didn't fancy a bite!


----------



## Shettie (20 January 2013)

piebaldsparkle said:



			Wouldn't Jeanette shorten to jean though?  Though love the idea that even a shark didn't fancy a bite!

Click to expand...

I know someone called jeanette but they pronounce there name as in Jen-ette.....so maybe? Who knows what goes on in her mind


----------



## trina1982 (20 January 2013)

piebaldsparkle said:



			Wouldn't Jeanette shorten to jean though?  Though love the idea that even a shark didn't fancy a bite!

Click to expand...

Pretty sure this is her...

http://www.myspace.com/reikisoulangel

She's all over the net with her Newton abbot paranormal society stuff. As they say, seek and ye shall find


----------



## Beausmate (20 January 2013)

pip6 said:



			Found the support page. Was reading Jens post about the guy living on a rbt in Exeter. I can confirm he & horse were there Friday evening when I went past. Wouldn't be surprised if horse was 23, looking very shaggy at the moment (Jen hasn't given him a donated rug). Yes caravan is small, but end of the day this is how this guy chooses to live. He travels around locally, causes no bother. Never seen a horse so immune to traffic. They are on the A30 rbt under the dual carriageway, so very busy. Horse either teathered or tied to sign posts. Friday was trying to avoid sleet by getting as close to trees in centre of rbt as possible (can't get into them, tethered). I'll let you know if I suddenly see a new caravan.

If she is in this neck of the woods (lord help us), then she is not near Clwyd.
		
Click to expand...

Is that the old guy with the piebald, little green caravan (square not bowtop) and a wee dog?  I have seen them just outside Wellington before, he must travel miles!  I've seen the horse wearing a rug in the past, old fashioned green NZ.

So the nutter is from Newton Abbot?  Yikes, that's near me, glad I'm not on facebook!


----------



## DH1 (20 January 2013)

And this www.paganspace.net   Is there no end to her 'talents'


----------



## trina1982 (20 January 2013)

This is her too....

http://www.paganspace.net/profile/jeanetteanderson

If you so wanted, it would be very easy to get her address too. It's scary how quickly you can find stuff about people on the net. Especially if they have joined every social network going.

Trina x

DH1 - cross posted!


----------



## guido16 (20 January 2013)

Folks, It wasnt a regular member from HHO, don't think he is on here at all. Bit of a nobody and certainly no one worth wasting breath over.


----------



## Ibblebibble (20 January 2013)

trina1982 said:



			This is her too....

http://www.paganspace.net/profile/jeanetteanderson

If you so wanted, it would be very easy to get her address too. It's scary how quickly you can find stuff about people on the net. Especially if they have joined every social network going.

Trina x

DH1 - cross posted!
		
Click to expand...

 google is amazing isn't it, some people seem to forget that if they put themselves out there on the net and in the media they can be found quite easily


----------



## DH1 (20 January 2013)

I have just googled myself Naff all on there, think I need to get out more


----------



## cosmicblue (20 January 2013)

She doesn't seem to ever mention horses?


----------



## Ibblebibble (20 January 2013)

no odd isn't it,
i just googled me, the joys of having a common surname lol, loads of me but none of them me


----------



## Amaranta (20 January 2013)

Guido16 - I am here don't worry, just been shovelling snow around the old estate 

Thought I had better clear the path for the special forces that MJ was sending my way


----------



## Red30563 (20 January 2013)

cosmicblue said:



			She doesn't seem to ever mention horses?
		
Click to expand...


There are photos of her with horses on her own FB page

http://www.facebook.com/napsparanormal


----------



## Bikerchickone (20 January 2013)

Crikey I've just sat and read all 27 pages of this, along with following the links as they came up. These people are nuts! I can't believe anyone can take their cause seriously when some of their advocates threaten others like that!

I'm a member of several of their groups now and posted only last night (very politely) asking how their 'rehoming' is going to work and if ownership will stay with the group or be transferred to the adopter. As yet there's been no answer so I will post again! 

I'd also like to know just how they're going to 'vet' potential homes for suitability? They say they can deliver even if people are some distance away, so does that mean they'll load the ponies up and travel down to vet and deliver in one go, even if people are in Scotland or on the South East coast? How can that possibly work if they're going to do ongoing maintenance checks? 

It's all a bit mad! Although if the donation level is anything to go by I think that most of their supporters are either teenagers looking for a cause, people who don't know anything about horses but have jumped on the bandwagon, or others who have horses but because they can't afford their own, can't actually afford to donate to them anyway. It's certainly not money flooding in, assuming they're being honest about what they've received.

I've also reported several of the comments made by that awful Jen woman. Maybe it'll make her FB ban last a bit longer! Oh and assuming nobody thinks I'm a 'spi' or a mole could somebody please add me to the private FB group?


----------



## guido16 (20 January 2013)

Amaranta said:



			Guido16 - I am here don't worry, just been shovelling snow around the old estate 

Thought I had better clear the path for the special forces that MJ was sending my way 

Click to expand...

Hoorah!   Well I posted about a dictatorship and now my very clever iPad is refusing to let me on that page again. Lol

I think a ban is also coming my way from FB. Will wait and see. I am busy at work tomorrow so might not have time to check (or care). 

As long as your ok. 

Well done last night.


----------



## igglepop (20 January 2013)

Bikerchickone said:



			pm/ post a link to your profile and i should be able to add you
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Elsiecat (20 January 2013)

I think Jens still reporting my comments  logged in a minute ago (when banned you can log in but not post etc) and 2 more of my completely-unoffensive-unless-you're-a-nutter comments have been reported!


----------



## Amaranta (20 January 2013)

guido16 said:



			Hoorah!   Well I posted about a dictatorship and now my very clever iPad is refusing to let me on that page again. Lol

I think a ban is also coming my way from FB. Will wait and see. I am busy at work tomorrow so might not have time to check (or care). 

As long as your ok. 

Well done last night.
		
Click to expand...

Why thank you 

Remember - keep safe and away from MJ


----------



## igglepop (20 January 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWWHcE_DQ_w


----------



## lula (20 January 2013)

Elsiecat said:



			I think Jens still reporting my comments  logged in a minute ago (when banned you can log in but not post etc) and 2 more of my completely-unoffensive-unless-you're-a-nutter comments have been reported! 

Click to expand...

comments from where elsie? she cant see our page i hope 

she's bound to be gnashing her teeth today. if she carries on we'll ahve to get someone to go round to her house and pretend to be the social services and give her a warning! 

sadly, i think that would probably be illegal tho


----------



## guido16 (20 January 2013)

Amaranta said:



			Why thank you 

Remember - keep safe and away from MJ 

Click to expand...


Just can't help myself.. .  

For those that want on your private site from here, can you pm Julie on here and vouch for them? The more HHOers the better. 

I have just posted a message to her to say some more want to join. The rule is that you say who you are on here so anyone wanting to stay anonymous should not join!


----------



## Elsiecat (20 January 2013)

lula said:



			comments from where elsie? she cant see our page i hope 

she's bound to be gnashing her teeth today. if she carries on we'll ahve to get someone to go round to her house and pretend to be the social services and give her a warning! 

sadly, i think that would probably be illegal tho 

Click to expand...

Noooo from the very long thread on the Clwyd Support page last night! Dont worry!


----------



## competitiondiva (20 January 2013)

Hang on the number of people liking his page has gone up by about 600!!!!! (Shocked smily face)


----------



## Bikerchickone (20 January 2013)

igglepop said:



			pm/ post a link to your profile and i should be able to add you
		
Click to expand...

Thanks IP I've just responded to Amymay's pm but can send to you as well if you like?

Maybe we should all start randomly reporting all of them to shut them up!


----------



## HelenS (20 January 2013)

I've followed it all from the start both on here and FB. I've not commented on FB but 'liked' a lot of the comments relating to where the money is going and the various queries over the Charity v dealers yard.

Having got seriously fed up of a certain person's threats to report everyone and their dog to the Police, I went for the 'report' button. Her ranting was starting to get more stupid and personal by the word.  So thinking I was doing the right thing I pressed the arrow on the side of her name and 'report spam' came up. I pressed it.... and poof..... the whole thread has disappeared and won't come back.

Pity, cos I was enjoying it otherwise.

She really isn't doing the Clwyd cause any favours! 

Mind you, if I put my opinion on I'll join the Banned group as well.


----------



## Bikerchickone (20 January 2013)

Having just had a look at the original Support page I found their Q&As. 

I cannot believe all the people supporting them with the "aww bless lol" mentality aren't being woken up by their refusal to answer simple questions like these..

Q: Are the horses in the pictures being posted else where his? 
A: As you are all aware Clwyd is the subject of an ongoing legal case, his solicitor has expressly requested that no further comment be made publicly in relation to this legal matter

Q: Where will the horses he is apparently going to be left with be kept? As he's effectively fly grazing on someone else's land at the moment. 
A: Michelles aim is to help Horses and Owners in exactly situations like this, however rescue centres are brimming and relocating wild horses takes months of work and involves significant costs, the aim of this site was to raise awareness and funding tol allow michelle people like Clwyd on an individual basis, so far paypal donations amount to around £170 meaning Michelles ability to help and the options she has available to her very limited.

Q: Why have the mares been allowed to get in foal to their own offspring, or sires? 
A: Quite simply this is a result of poor equine management and is exactly the reason Michelle needs help and funding to enable her to educate and help owners to correctly manage herds, donations and help for things like electric fencing etc are all going to help her help others with situations like this.

Q: Why has it taken months to remove the colts, and three are apparently still there?
 A: Michelle has assisted Clywd in rehoming over 30 horses, each one a considerable undertaking in time and resources, she has done this with next to no funding, help or support, this has been made more difficult by not been able to get a trailer onto wet land to catch horses. If you want to see michelle work faster and more effectively dealing with cases like this then why not help her in some way?

All they've done is skirt the issues so that they can point people back to these questions saying they've provided answers, which they haven't, and they're blatantly suggesting everyone should donate! Why can't people see through this?


----------



## competitiondiva (20 January 2013)

I like Kathryn Forbes thread and her very 'tactfully put suggestions' well done whoever you are. Pity no response from admin!


----------



## Mongoose11 (20 January 2013)

Can somebody post a link to the page that this thread relates to. I can't see what you are all seeing


----------



## piebaldsparkle (20 January 2013)

BillieBlitzen said:



			Can somebody post a link to the page that this thread relates to. I can't see what you are all seeing 

Click to expand...

http://www.facebook.com/SupportForClwydDaviesAndHisHorses

Don't blame me if it makes your eyes bleed!

and

http://www.facebook.com/TheTruthAboutClwydDavies?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## MurphysMinder (20 January 2013)

I've given up on the support page, can't keep track of it with all the bannings.  Quite disappointed Jen isn't from Wrexham area, I was going to mention that I knew a police inspector from there and wondered if it was the same one.


----------



## HelenS (20 January 2013)

Apparently a statement has been made on the 'Truth' FB page regarding legal action on the land.

Plus there is a young 'lady' on there stirring it up somewhat Makes interesting reading


----------



## geegee84 (20 January 2013)

What's the clwyd page?


----------



## WelshD (20 January 2013)

Is the support page still there? I cant find it by following links or even when I locate it by searching, it just takes me to my news feed. Or is it because they have decided to ban me? (though I've done nothing wrong!)


----------



## igglepop (20 January 2013)

It would appear to of gone, may just be until morning.


----------



## horsesatemymoney (20 January 2013)

I could see it before they put a post saying nothing can be posted whilst admin aren't there to monitor it!!


----------



## scrunchie (20 January 2013)

Looks like its gone.

There's no reason for them to ban me. I've just been watching the action from the sidelines and occasionally liking a comment. But I can't find the page now.


----------



## WelshD (20 January 2013)

Interesting, I'd better behave then especially as they 'no' I was there to cause trouble lol


----------



## Natch (20 January 2013)

They said earlier tonight they were moving. I think the page for the horse owner help centre is their new venue.


----------



## HelenS (20 January 2013)

scrunchie said:



			Looks like its gone.

There's no reason for them to ban me. I've just been watching the action from the sidelines and occasionally liking a comment. But I can't find the page now.
		
Click to expand...

Me too.  I think its gone.


----------



## Bikerchickone (20 January 2013)

I tried to post just as it got shut down, got all exciting thinking I'd been banned despite only liking and not having posted before, but read elsewhere that they've shut it for the night. 

They clearly are worried about the facts getting out when they can't monitor them aren't they? 

Having seen the post saying the land owner is taking legal action still I can only hope they will be successful and CD will be prevented from keeping horses by the fact that he has nowhere to put them. Probably won't stop him squatting elsewhere but we can live in hope.


----------



## Moomin1 (20 January 2013)

Oh my god I am nearly killing myself laughing at the Truth page - Tyler is a cracker!  

Anuva dat tawks lyk dis!


----------



## Bikerchickone (21 January 2013)

I think it's a prerequisite for being a supporter


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (21 January 2013)

Every time I click the link to HHO "support" page it takes me to my news feed...help..!!!


----------



## Gabby12 (21 January 2013)

I'm new here and just want to say you are all great! Those on the FB page are all crazy and I'm with you all on what you have said.


----------



## Patterdale (21 January 2013)

Most entertaining snowy weekend in a long time!


----------



## competitiondiva (21 January 2013)

Either the group has become a closed group, or it's gone, title still comes up but that's all.


----------



## cosmicblue (21 January 2013)

They took it down temporarily to prevent any comments being posted when they didn't have an admin present to delete it.


----------



## guido16 (21 January 2013)

The group is active again, admin are back on.


----------



## Patterdale (21 January 2013)

Phew!


----------



## Ladyinred (21 January 2013)

Patterdale said:



			Phew! 

Click to expand...



Addictive, isn't it!


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (21 January 2013)

I actually deserve a medal...or sectioning as I have just sat and read all 110 pages of this from start to finish 

I havent had chance to really get my teeth into his support page but I think I may go and have some fun on there today


----------



## Amaranta (21 January 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			Oh my god I am nearly killing myself laughing at the Truth page - Tyler is a cracker!  

Anuva dat tawks lyk dis!
		
Click to expand...


She has actually made a serious allegation about Michelle, said she had a drug habit and basically admitted Clwyd is sponging off the supporters.

Dear God!


----------



## djlynwood (21 January 2013)

HeavyHorseHugger said:



			I actually deserve a medal...or sectioning as I have just sat and read all 110 pages of this from start to finish 

I havent had chance to really get my teeth into his support page but I think I may go and have some fun on there today 

Click to expand...

As someone who has been following it from the beginning, I would hate to try and pick it all up now, what with the mad monk, exploding puddings and Mad Jen.

So yes, you definatley deserve as medal as long as you have got this far and not lost the plot! ( or the will to live)


----------



## Ladyinred (21 January 2013)

djlynwood said:



			As someone who has been following it from the beginning, I would hate to try and pick it all up now, what with the mad monk, exploding puddings and Mad Jen.

So yes, you definatley deserve as medal as long as you have got this far and not lost the plot! ( or the will to live)
		
Click to expand...

It has to be the most involved if not the craziest story seen on here to date.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (21 January 2013)

Loving it though, has most definately cheered me up this week 
Just trying to get to grips with the actual FB page now....none of it makes sense


----------



## piebaldsparkle (21 January 2013)

HeavyHorseHugger said:



			Just trying to get to grips with the actual FB page now....none of it makes sense 

Click to expand...

It won't as soooo many posts/replies have been deleted!

That and it being run by the unhinged!


----------



## Patterdale (21 January 2013)

Think this thread will go down in history. 

We HAVE to have made the top 5! I did ask Fatty to move it to Soapbox but he seems to be enjoying the fun far too much...


----------



## Patterdale (21 January 2013)

I just can't believe that none of the supporters have been on here....


----------



## smokey (21 January 2013)

Patterdale said:



			I just can't believe that none of the supporters have been on here....
		
Click to expand...

Are there any new members on here?


----------



## suestowford (21 January 2013)

Having spent the weekend mainly housebound this thread, and the fb drama has kept me well entertained. I do feel a bit guilty though, I was taught not to laugh at the afflicted but the psychic, the monk and the dealer just invite it IMO.

By the way, does anyone know if Michelle knows Teza? Striking similarities in their set up as far as I can see.


----------



## Traveller59 (21 January 2013)

HHH.  You definitely deserve a medal, but its been soooo entertaining, especially as there is no riding at the moment with the snow!

I just cant bring myself to read the support page, they are all such morons!
I mean what kind of idiot thinks Clwyd is "so sweet, I just want to give him a big hug" ...... (because he is out in his dressing-gown)      OMG, they need their heads examining!


----------



## Amymay (21 January 2013)

suestowford said:



			By the way, does anyone know if Michelle knows Teza? Striking similarities in their set up as far as I can see.
		
Click to expand...

I asked someone that - and the response was no.

Same scam, though.


----------



## misterjinglejay (21 January 2013)

suestowford said:



			By the way, does anyone know if Michelle knows Teza? Striking similarities in their set up as far as I can see.
		
Click to expand...

LOL The mind boggles - I wonder?


----------



## Archangel (21 January 2013)

Traveller59 said:



			I just cant bring myself to read the support page, they are all such morons!
I mean what kind of idiot thinks Clwyd is "so sweet, I just want to give him a big hug" ...... (because he is out in his dressing-gown)      OMG, they need their heads examining!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Traveller, I have bad news for you - it shows you have read the support page - and are clearly in denial  no hope for you I'm afraid  just feel the love


----------



## Traveller59 (21 January 2013)

Damn... thats true...  Purely for research purposes of course!!!


----------



## DragonSlayer (21 January 2013)

With regards to 'a certain person' on the thread I can no longer see, there were many grammatical errors which she blamed on dyslexia. No problem there at all...

BUT posts now appearing from after the banning, are pretty coherant and formed in sentences, with good spelling.

One wonders.....a troll perhaps? It certainly did get people talking!


----------



## sherry90 (21 January 2013)

I am banned from Facebook for a further 8 hours due to the rantings of a particular person who reported my defensive replies to her Police and Social Service threats. I merely asked questions, made no reference to anyone in my comments and definitely did not make any threats or slanderous comments about any people involved!


I just hope all ends well for the horses involved....


----------



## Amymay (21 January 2013)

Well, you couldn't make this up - even if you tried.

The Support page are now promoting this organisation http://www.facebook.com/FlyingWithoutWingsUK whose mission statement is:

_A charity (pending registration - so currently NOT FOR PROFIT) set up to help raise awareness of flygrazing across the UK and to help the horses that are being dumped in South Wales._

Which is very odd, considering that they all support Mr Davies who is.....


........... Fly Grazing!


----------



## Moomin1 (21 January 2013)

amymay said:



			Well, you couldn't make this up - even if you tried.

The Support page are now promoting this organisation http://www.facebook.com/FlyingWithoutWingsUK whose mission statement is:

_A charity (pending registration - so currently NOT FOR PROFIT) set up to help raise awareness of flygrazing across the UK and to help the horses that are being dumped in South Wales._

Which is very odd, considering that they all support Mr Davies who is.....


........... Fly Grazing! 

Click to expand...


What????  WHAT??!  

Do these people have a brain cell and not realise the hilarity in that?  Or is it in actual fact a 'charity' that supports flygrazing in the UK?!  


Slightly baffled also by the girl who says she turns her horse out in a summer sheet only during winter months.  WTF is the point in that?!!

AmyMay are you banned from that site?  Can you post to ask exactly what it is that 'charity' do?


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (21 January 2013)

amymay said:



			Well, you couldn't make this up - even if you tried.

The Support page are now promoting this organisation http://www.facebook.com/FlyingWithoutWingsUK whose mission statement is:

_A charity (pending registration - so currently NOT FOR PROFIT) set up to help raise awareness of flygrazing across the UK and to help the horses that are being dumped in South Wales._

Which is very odd, considering that they all support Mr Davies who is.....


........... Fly Grazing! 

Click to expand...

Jaw.. dropped, is there no end to the 'talents' of some people??!! 

I spent some time catching up on this thread today as found I have been banned also, since last Friday  - all my posts gone (so another friend who is keeping quiet, tells me) - just for asking a couple of questions that evening.


----------



## Amaranta (21 January 2013)

DragonSlayer said:



			With regards to 'a certain person' on the thread I can no longer see, there were many grammatical errors which she blamed on dyslexia. No problem there at all...

BUT posts now appearing from after the banning, are pretty coherant and formed in sentences, with good spelling.

One wonders.....a troll perhaps? It certainly did get people talking!
		
Click to expand...

I can't see her, I blocked the mad B****


----------



## Ibblebibble (21 January 2013)

Amaranta said:



			I can't see her, I blocked the mad B****
		
Click to expand...

lol so did I, purely for the benefit of her local police


----------



## Bikerchickone (21 January 2013)

Have to say I've had loads of fun on there today  I'm actually sorry I wasted my morning doing housework before I realised how much fun was to be had 

Shame it's all gone a bit quiet but I'm sure it will all kick off again soon


----------



## Moomin1 (21 January 2013)

Bikerchickone said:



			Have to say I've had loads of fun on there today  I'm actually sorry I wasted my morning doing housework before I realised how much fun was to be had 

Shame it's all gone a bit quiet but I'm sure it will all kick off again soon 

Click to expand...

Are you one of the ones who has been taking the piss out of the Flying Without Wings 'charity'?  Very funny! 

I see nobody's responded yet!


----------



## Bikerchickone (21 January 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			Are you one of the ones who has been taking the piss out of the Flying Without Wings 'charity'?  Very funny! 

I see nobody's responded yet!
		
Click to expand...

Moomin I have absolutely no idea what you mean  

At one point an admin posted saying something like "Come on 'girls' grow up!" but it disappeared a few posts later


----------



## jhoward (21 January 2013)

Beausmate said:



			Is that the old guy with the piebald, little green caravan (square not bowtop) and a wee dog?  I have seen them just outside Wellington before, he must travel miles!  I've seen the horse wearing a rug in the past, old fashioned green NZ.

So the nutter is from Newton Abbot?  Yikes, that's near me, glad I'm not on facebook!

Click to expand...

different bloke, the one originally discussed has no dog, his old bow top broke .. his horse is cracking on in years, but well looked after, the guy him self is an old professor. hes actually just a normal bloke living the simple life.


----------



## Amaranta (21 January 2013)

Bikerchickone said:



			Have to say I've had loads of fun on there today  I'm actually sorry I wasted my morning doing housework before I realised how much fun was to be had 

Shame it's all gone a bit quiet but I'm sure it will all kick off again soon 

Click to expand...


I was crying with laughter at your posts


----------



## whoatherejig (21 January 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			What????  WHAT??!  



Slightly baffled also by the girl who says she turns her horse out in a summer sheet only during winter months.  WTF is the point in that?!!
		
Click to expand...

Didn't she also say she gave it some hay when it snowed????  
No problems there then!


----------



## competitiondiva (21 January 2013)

Lmfao, whoever you are on the fly grazing thread, you made my night! I had a s****y day at work and you' be made me laugh!!!


----------



## Patterdale (21 January 2013)

*hands up*

I was on the fly grazing thread.....gutted admin weren't biting. It was hilarious though when they posted 'grow up girls' and then swiftly removed it when they decided to move to the moral high ground.
Think they must have had an admin meeting! I 'spi' backtracking if I'm not much mistaken.......


----------



## Natch (21 January 2013)

I spent some time reporting psychic sally's posts. I got a response from facebook, it said she had removed them hereself


----------



## Moomin1 (21 January 2013)

Patterdale said:



			*hands up*

I was on the fly grazing thread.....gutted admin weren't biting. It was hilarious though when they posted 'grow up girls' and then swiftly removed it when they decided to move to the moral high ground.
Think they must have had an admin meeting! I 'spi' backtracking if I'm not much mistaken.......
		
Click to expand...

Very very funny Patterdale, I was having a good ol' chuckle!  Was itching to join in but I am staying away from the page!


----------



## Ladyinred (21 January 2013)

Mad Jen is banned again, by Compos admin lol.


----------



## Moomin1 (21 January 2013)

Just reading about their ideas about where their money will be spent and where they will draw the line at providing finance.

They haven't even begun to think it through properly.  They are going to open a huge can of worms and are going to have to be very careful that they don't infact end up inadvertently funding neglect.  To be able to succesfully run an organisation which they are talking about, in order to make any dent whatsoever, they are going to have to have a hell of a lot of staff, accountants, solicitors etc etc.  

Now, forgive me for being a sceptic, but last I looked they had only raised about £200, despite having a ridiculous amount of 'suporturs' dat luv clwyd!

Get me, innit?

Love and light. x


----------



## Shettie (21 January 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			Just reading about their ideas about where their money will be spent and where they will draw the line at providing finance.

They haven't even begun to think it through properly.  They are going to open a huge can of worms and are going to have to be very careful that they don't infact end up inadvertently funding neglect.  To be able to succesfully run an organisation which they are talking about, in order to make any dent whatsoever, they are going to have to have a hell of a lot of staff, accountants, solicitors etc etc.  

Now, forgive me for being a sceptic, but last I looked they had only raised about £200, despite having a ridiculous amount of 'suporturs' dat luv clwyd!

Get me, innit?

Love and light. x
		
Click to expand...

Also the fact that whoever they need to give a grant to who is struggling will have to pay them back.....so they are giving money that isn't theres to an owner then expecting it back to keep. 
Don't think they realise checks need to be in place for people to return money, solicitors etc. They also ask for rugs, feed etc. So people are going to be supplying people with wormers and they will just rake in the profit then?


----------



## Moomin1 (21 January 2013)

Shettie said:



			Also the fact that whoever they need to give a grant to who is struggling will have to pay them back.....so they are giving money that isn't theres to an owner then expecting it back to keep. 
Don't think they realise checks need to be in place for people to return money, solicitors etc. They also ask for rugs, feed etc. So people are going to be supplying people with wormers and they will just rake in the profit then?
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, essentially they will be running a loan company, not a charity, and they will have to have stringent rules and regulations in place, and they are going to have to delve into the legal side of things considerably.

Somebody is talking about the possibility of having the horses seized from the loanee if they fail to pay the money back, which essentially means they would have to pass the matter over to debt collectors in order to do so.  

They are going to be treading on very thin ice legally, unless of course they do not provide 'loans' to these 'poor unfortunate' scroungers/squatters/neglectors, and they just donate the money out of the goodness of their hearts, in which case they need to be targetting a very different group of supporters in order to raise the cash to do so, as something tells me Katiieee, Tyler, and similar specimens won't be donating a penny.


----------



## Shettie (21 January 2013)

But Tyler could buy there horses and keep them on her land 

Plus, whoever can't afford there horses at that moment in time, when they can again I'm guessing will struggle to pay the "charity" back and also then pay that month/s upkeep.....as guessing if they came short they didn't have alot saved up.


----------



## Moomin1 (21 January 2013)

Shettie said:



			But Tyler could buy there horses and keep them on her land 

Plus, whoever can't afford there horses at that moment in time, when they can again I'm guessing will struggle to pay the "charity" back and also then pay that month/s upkeep.....as guessing if they came short they didn't have alot saved up.
		
Click to expand...

Precisely!  

Groan.  Then again, given the mentality of the folks on that site, it surprises me not!


----------



## Shettie (21 January 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			Precisely!  

Groan.  Then again, given the mentality of the folks on that site, it surprises me not! 

Click to expand...

They should get her for there debt collectors, if they don't give the money back employ tyler to cut there fingers off


----------



## Bikerchickone (21 January 2013)

I still don't think they've cottoned on to the fact that they're being lead down the garden path to show themselves for the wallies they are. 

The fly grazing thread was a little more obvious but they don't seem to have learnt anything from it! 

Must admit it was great fun though


----------



## Bikerchickone (21 January 2013)

I still don't think they've cottoned on to the fact that they're being lead down the garden path to show themselves for the wallies they are. 

The fly grazing thread was a little more obvious but they don't seem to have learnt anything from it! 

Must admit it was great fun though


----------



## Bikerchickone (21 January 2013)

I still don't think they've cottoned on to the fact that they're being lead down the garden path to show themselves for the wallies they are. 

The fly grazing thread was a little more obvious but they don't seem to have learnt anything from it! 

Must admit it was great fun though


----------



## Moomin1 (21 January 2013)

Shettie said:



			They should get her for there debt collectors, if they don't give the money back employ tyler to cut there fingers off 

Click to expand...

Or Jen would just get Inspector Plod up off her sofa and do a dawn raid on them!  

They would all be filed in alphabetical order so would be ready at the fingertips should they default.


----------



## Shettie (21 January 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			Or Jen would just get Inspector Plod up off her sofa and do a dawn raid on them!  

They would all be filed in alphabetical order so would be ready at the fingertips should they default.
		
Click to expand...

Oh my goodness, that's just brilliant. Wonder what page Jen will spring up on next. 
Just give her a picture of all the people and she will be able to tell by their eyes if they will repay or not


----------



## Amaranta (22 January 2013)

Shettie said:



			Oh my goodness, that's just brilliant. Wonder what page Jen will spring up on next. 
Just give her a picture of all the people and she will be able to tell by their eyes if they will repay or not 

Click to expand...

Septic Peg as we have rechristened her reappeared under another name, sadly for her the sleuths in haters googled the photo she said was a holiday snap, daft bint!

She must have lent the brain cell to Tyler for the night.


----------



## Shettie (22 January 2013)

Amaranta said:



			Septic Peg as we have rechristened her reappeared under another name, sadly for her the sleuths in haters googled the photo she said was a holiday snap, daft bint!

She must have lent the brain cell to Tyler for the night.
		
Click to expand...

Shettie is a good picture digger


----------



## Amaranta (22 January 2013)

Shettie said:



			Shettie is a good picture digger 

Click to expand...

Well done Shettie


----------



## Herpesas (22 January 2013)

So, I've just read this whole thread and cross-referenced it with the supporter page (which now makes b*gger all sense with all the deletions) and I've been thoroughly amused!  It's taken about 4 hours but I'm recooperating and bored rigid!!   Why do they leave their responses up to questions and comments that have been deleted??  Makes them look nuts/dodgy.

You're all very bad picking on this poor, defenceless old man!


----------



## Amymay (22 January 2013)

Shettie said:



			Also the fact that whoever they need to give a grant to who is struggling will have to pay them back.....so they are giving money that isn't theres to an owner then expecting it back to keep.
		
Click to expand...

Bit like pay day loans really, eh??


----------



## Patterdale (22 January 2013)

Omg amymay you've got it!! 'HAY Day Loans Charity - registration pending'

Classic.


----------



## Elsiecat (22 January 2013)

Don't they need a license for that?


----------



## Patterdale (22 January 2013)

No, just love and good intentions apparently.


----------



## horsesatemymoney (22 January 2013)

hay day loans sounds like a really lame idea  where do they think of these things?!


----------



## Amymay (22 January 2013)

Patterdale said:



			No, just love and good intentions apparently.
		
Click to expand...

And light, Patterdale, and light........


----------



## Patterdale (22 January 2013)

*snort*


----------



## Ladyinred (22 January 2013)

So wish we had a like button. Snorted tea at Amymays comment.


----------



## Amaranta (22 January 2013)

Ladyinred said:



			So wish we had a like button. Snorted tea at Amymays comment.
		
Click to expand...


me too, in fact several times on this thread I have automatically gone to press 'like'


----------



## Amymay (22 January 2013)

Amaranta said:



			me too, in fact several times on this thread I have automatically gone to press 'like' 

Click to expand...

*Like*   *Like*    *Like*    *Like*


----------



## Ibblebibble (22 January 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			Just reading about their ideas about where their money will be spent and where they will draw the line at providing finance.

They haven't even begun to think it through properly.  They are going to open a huge can of worms and are going to have to be very careful that they don't infact end up inadvertently funding neglect.  To be able to succesfully run an organisation which they are talking about, in order to make any dent whatsoever, they are going to have to have a hell of a lot of staff, accountants, solicitors etc etc.  

Now, forgive me for being a sceptic, but last I looked they had only raised about £200, despite having a ridiculous amount of 'suporturs' dat luv clwyd!

Get me, innit?

Love and light. x
		
Click to expand...

they haven't got a clue have they, hence my 'genuine question' which was genuine because i just can't see how it can work, and from the answers i think they must realise it's not going to be as easy as first thought 
At best it's a harebrained scheme by silly fluffies, at worst it's a big scam get the public to fund someones horse dealing!


----------



## Traveller59 (22 January 2013)

Ibblebibble said:



			they haven't got a clue have they, hence my 'genuine question' which was genuine because i just can't see how it can work, and from the answers i think they must realise it's not going to be as easy as first thought 
At best it's a harebrained scheme by silly fluffies, at worst it's a big scam get the public to fund someones horse dealing!
		
Click to expand...



Thats what rings warning bells

Even in the original documentary (from what I remember) Clwyd was miffed because he didnt know where the money had gone from the sales.... which is why he wanted to get a computer....... ahhh bless him... lets face it he couldnt open a pie tin.... so that would be interesting!


----------



## Amymay (22 January 2013)

Welcome to all the Support Clwyd Davies lot.

Have a read - have a think - and then let us know what you think.....


----------



## igglepop (22 January 2013)

Hey, are they here yet, please refrain from swearing but do enjoy a lot of piss taking other than that have fun we are nice really. Also believe it or not we all love horses and want whats best for them.


----------



## Amymay (22 January 2013)

igglepop said:



			Hey, are they here yet, please refrain from swearing but do enjoy a lot of piss taking other than that have fun we are nice really. Also believe it or not we all love horses and want whats best for them.
		
Click to expand...

They'll be over shortly - having a moan and whinge to TFC.

And yes, it's all about the horses - but unfortunately they don't understand that.


----------



## Patterdale (22 January 2013)

They'll be daunted by the sheer number of pages. 

Ah well, bye bye thread, you were a good one! But I think once that lot arrive, Fatty's delete button may start to twitch....


----------



## Amymay (22 January 2013)

Just remember Support Clwyd People:

*Neglect
Squating
Fly Grazing*.

And:

*The vets are not nasty people.
The RSPCA are not responsible for this situation.
The RSPCA should also not be expected to dip in to 'their' coffers* (they did not make this situation, but will be mopping it up in April....)


----------



## Pipkin (22 January 2013)

amymay said:



			Welcome to all the Support Clwyd Davies lot.

Have a read - have a think - and then let us know what you think.....
		
Click to expand...

I doubt they can read it, it's not written in numpty language.


----------



## Patterdale (22 January 2013)

Where's the you know what page gone!?


----------



## Pipkin (22 January 2013)

Patterdale said:



			Where's the you know what page gone!? 

Click to expand...

It's still there. I can only find it by going through my notifications though


----------



## penhwnllys_stardust (22 January 2013)

Crazy Jen Anderson has been removed off the 'support Clwyd' page by the admin haha!


----------



## pip6 (22 January 2013)

Never seen a dog with the guy under the A30 at Exeter. Surely Jen didn't drive from Newton Abbot to Exeter just to give him a birthday card? Suppose he could always use it to light his fire. Forage for the horse (not exactly fed ad lib hay) or a rug for it would be more use.


----------



## Kayfamily (22 January 2013)

penhwnllys_stardust said:



			Crazy Jen Anderson has been removed off the 'support Clwyd' page by the admin haha! 

Click to expand...

She's now on the "Truth about" page!


----------



## Bikerchickone (22 January 2013)

amymay said:



			Just remember Support Clwyd People:

*Neglect
Squating
Fly Grazing*.

And:

*The vets are not nasty people.
The RSPCA are not responsible for this situation.
The RSPCA should also not be expected to dip in to 'their' coffers* (they did not make this situation, but will be mopping it up in April....)
		
Click to expand...

If only they could all grasp this instead of mindlessly supporting him (bless him).

Yes the program showed him in a very positive light initially, but the whole episode with the dead foal and his attitude towards the money from the sales said it all for me. It's a shame the other supporters can't see the reasons for our questions!


----------



## Elsiecat (22 January 2013)

I've tried messaging Gill but as I've now got a 3 day block I can't open new chats, only can chat to those I've inboxed recently!
Gill if you see this message me please


----------



## igglepop (22 January 2013)

Elsiecat said:



			I've tried messaging Gill but as I've now got a 3 day block I can't open new chats, only can chat to those I've inboxed recently!
Gill if you see this message me please 

Click to expand...

What have you done this time? Your such a trouble maker.


----------



## Elsiecat (22 January 2013)

igglepop said:



			What have you done this time? Your such a trouble maker.
		
Click to expand...

She was threatening the admins of the support clwyd page with legal action so I commented asking her if her solicter bills are big 

She even mentions me when I'm not there, it's like some morbid fascination!


----------



## igglepop (22 January 2013)

Elsiecat said:



			She was threatening the admins of the support clwyd page with legal action so I commented asking her if her solicter bills are big 

She even mentions me when I'm not there, it's like some morbid fascination!
		
Click to expand...

Tut tut I hope you take your ban seriously .... O wait I'm already friends with your cat lol. I really cant leave my laptop for more than a few mins without missing something.


----------



## KellyJoArnold (23 January 2013)

*Moley Moley Moley *


haha. Don't take it personally guys.


----------



## Elsiecat (23 January 2013)

KellyJoArnold said:



*Moley Moley Moley *


haha. Don't take it personally guys.
		
Click to expand...

*Boring Boring Boring*

haha. Don't take it personally Kelly.


----------



## Moomin1 (23 January 2013)

Elsiecat said:



*Boring Boring Boring*

haha. Don't take it personally Kelly.
		
Click to expand...

I'm confused now?! 

What's going on?


----------



## Elsiecat (23 January 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			I'm confused now?! 

What's going on?
		
Click to expand...

Just enlightened you


----------



## Moomin1 (23 January 2013)

Elsiecat said:



			Just enlightened you 

Click to expand...

Oh I see!

Not sure why KJA would feel so big and clever about that though!?  It's hardly rocket science to copy and paste a link from a forum onto a fb page..

And it's not as if anybody who has commented on this thread actually gives two hoots anyway!


----------



## Elsiecat (23 January 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			Oh I see!

Not sure why KJA would feel so big and clever about that though!?  It's hardly rocket science to copy and paste a link from a forum onto a fb page..

And it's not as if anybody who has commented on this thread actually gives two hoots anyway!

Click to expand...

She's cut herself up now though.. I doubt most people on HHO will no longer be interested in her and Michelle & co won't be interested once the page dies out and the money dries up (which should be about another 3 days)


----------



## Patterdale (23 January 2013)

OMG KellyJoArnold how COULD you???? I'm so upset!! 







Oh wait........no one cares. Ta ta!! Go annoy someone else


----------



## Moomin1 (23 January 2013)

I actually feel a bit sorry for her.  

Not sure why people feel the need to do odd things like that.


----------



## Ibblebibble (23 January 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			I actually feel a bit sorry for her.  

Not sure why people feel the need to do odd things like that.

Click to expand...

attention... perhaps she thought the page had been set up for her as she had been banned, sadly it wasn't all about her so she tried to turn it her way,


----------



## Moomin1 (23 January 2013)

Ibblebibble said:



			attention... perhaps she thought the page had been set up for her as she had been banned, sadly it wasn't all about her so she tried to turn it her way,

Click to expand...

Very sad.


----------



## Mongoose11 (23 January 2013)

KJA has always been a weird one..... The signs were there people, the signs were there


----------



## Girlychu (23 January 2013)

Boredom, attention, s@@t stirring. Who knows. All in all her feeble attempts haven't stop some good work been done on there today.


----------



## Moomin1 (23 January 2013)

Girlychu said:



			Boredom, attention, s@@t stirring. Who knows. All in all her feeble attempts haven't stop some good work been done on there today.
		
Click to expand...

I am not on the private page - what has been going on?


----------



## Girlychu (23 January 2013)

Reading between the lines a mole was leaking info/s@@t stirring. Kelly outed herself as said mole....


----------



## Moomin1 (23 January 2013)

Girlychu said:



			Reading between the lines a mole was leaking info/s@@t stirring. Kelly outed herself as said mole....
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I didn't make my question very clear.

I meant what good work on the private page has been done today?


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (23 January 2013)

I'm totally lost with it all.

However, can anyone shed light on whether the eviction by baliffs (to evict the squatter) went ahead on Monday just gone?


----------



## Bikerchickone (23 January 2013)

KellyJoArnold said:



*Moley Moley Moley *


haha. Don't take it personally guys.
		
Click to expand...

To do that we'd have to care... and oh, wait, we don't 



Elsiecat said:



*Boring Boring Boring*

haha. Don't take it personally Kelly.
		
Click to expand...

^ This too....



Patterdale said:



			OMG KellyJoArnold how COULD you???? I'm so upset!! 







Oh wait........no one cares. Ta ta!! Go annoy someone else 

Click to expand...

Yep and this. Byeeee *waves and smiles at KJA*



The Fuzzy Furry said:



			I'm totally lost with it all.

However, can anyone shed light on whether the eviction by baliffs (to evict the squatter) went ahead on Monday just gone? 

Click to expand...

TFF, the legal action has started I believe, but there won't be any action just yet. 

TBH I think in a way the attention seeking highlighted above has only made the group stronger and more focused about what to do next, so thanks chick, you really helped


----------



## Patterdale (23 January 2013)

Actually agree with feeling a bit sorry for her, v odd thing to do.


----------



## KellyJoArnold (23 January 2013)

Not really an odd thing to do, I just simply got fed up with the constant b**chyness on that secret page, it was started for us to discuss our views on the situation with Clwyds horses, but i just turned into a withhunt against Michelle, Debbie and other supporters. 

You all stated that you didn't care if your opinions were seen by the support page, so i sent them them. Big deal? 

I'm not a sad individual, i do not create closed groups so i can b**ch about everyone and anyone, infact in the last few days i barely posted, mainly because it was boring, and not making any diffrence to the situation. 

Everytime someone posted on the support page saying how they thought it was a great idea, you 'jumped' on them publically and everytime you got yourselves banned you made an account for your dog, cat,_ badger _ 

The whole thing is immature, and i hope now you are using that group for its real purpose, to discuss Clwyds horses. 


Billie, I'm not sure what you mean by saying something was never right with me, i am a genuine poster on here, i post for advice etc.. 

Thanks.


----------



## Moomin1 (23 January 2013)

KellyJoArnold said:



			Not really an odd thing to do, I just simply got fed up with the constant b**chyness on that secret page, it was started for us to discuss our views on the situation with Clwyds horses, but i just turned into a withhunt against Michelle, Debbie and other supporters. 

You all stated that you didn't care if your opinions were seen by the support page, so i sent them them. Big deal? 

I'm not a sad individual, i do not create closed groups so i can b**ch about everyone and anyone, infact in the last few days i barely posted, mainly because it was boring, and not making any diffrence to the situation. 

Everytime someone posted on the support page saying how they thought it was a great idea, you 'jumped' on them publically and everytime you got yourselves banned you made an account for your dog, cat,_ badger _ 

The whole thing is immature, and i hope now you are using that group for its real purpose, to discuss Clwyds horses. 


Billie, I'm not sure what you mean by saying something was never right with me, i am a genuine poster on here, i post for advice etc.. 

Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Well for a start I have never been on the private page, or even posted on any of the fb sites.  

With regard this thread, it has merely been a bit of fun mixed in with honest opinions on the matter.  

Not quite sure why post a link on the support page - what exactly were you hoping would happen?  The FB police to arrest the HHO'ers?  

It's an open forum, where people can openly discuss things, and have a bit of banter in the process.


----------



## KellyJoArnold (23 January 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			Well for a start I have never been on the private page, or even posted on any of the fb sites.  

With regard this thread, it has merely been a bit of fun mixed in with honest opinions on the matter.  

Not quite sure why post a link on the support page - what exactly were you hoping would happen?  The FB police to arrest the HHO'ers?  

It's an open forum, where people can openly discuss things, and have a bit of banter in the process.
		
Click to expand...


I was not talking directly to you, i was talking about the private group, hence why i said Private group. 

I wasn't even reffering to this thread, my whole post was pretty much about the group, nothing to do with this thread. 

Atchually, i sent them the comments involving their admin, clwyd and their supporters, because quite frankly it got out of hand, and i believe the police may infact be getting involved. 

Yes, this is an open forum, but the private page isn't....


----------



## Moomin1 (23 January 2013)

KellyJoArnold said:



			I was not talking directly to you, i was talking about the private group, hence why i said Private group. 

I wasn't even reffering to this thread, my whole post was pretty much about the group, nothing to do with this thread. 

Atchually, i sent them the comments involving their admin, clwyd and their supporters, because quite frankly it got out of hand, and i believe the police may infact be getting involved. 

Yes, this is an open forum, but the private page isn't....
		
Click to expand...

In what way did it get out of hand?  As I say, I am not involved with any of the fb sites, though I read the support one.


----------



## KellyJoArnold (23 January 2013)

Well, first it was just banter and generally discussing of Clwyds horses, the situation etc. 

But after a few days everytime people posted on the support page they were copy and pasted straight to the closed group and taking the piss out off. 

It practically turned into a witchunt with regards to Michelle and Debbie, People were digging right into their previous lives and picking at every little bit of information and finding fault with it. 

I think someone even posted something on the lines of "Michelle used to work at a school" and posted the schools name and what she was, it was basically getting rather obsessive and wierd. .


----------



## Moomin1 (23 January 2013)

KellyJoArnold said:



			Well, first it was just banter and generally discussing of Clwyds horses, the situation etc. 

But after a few days everytime people posted on the support page they were copy and pasted straight to the closed group and taking the piss out off. 

It practically turned into a witchunt with regards to Michelle and Debbie, People were digging right into their previous lives and picking at every little bit of information and finding fault with it. 

I think someone even posted something on the lines of "Michelle used to work at a school" and posted the schools name and what she was, it was basically getting rather obsessive and wierd. .
		
Click to expand...

Mm.

Well I am not entirely sure that is a police matter however.  If there were no threats or slanderous comments made and it was all purely opinion or fact then I don't see it being an offence.


----------



## KellyJoArnold (23 January 2013)

I'm not going to the police about anything, at the end of the day, nothing was said/about me (Not that i know of.) its just what has been hinted at me about alot of the comments written about Debbie and Michelle and the obsessive posting on the support page trying to stir...


----------



## Moomin1 (23 January 2013)

KellyJoArnold said:



			I'm not going to the police about anything, at the end of the day, nothing was said/about me (Not that i know of.) its just what has been hinted at me about alot of the comments written about Debbie and Michelle and the obsessive posting on the support page trying to stir...
		
Click to expand...

At the end of the day though, if people have open pages surrounding sensitive and controversial subjects such as this one, they must expect comments from all angles, to whatever and extent.

It's the same as any group on fb - people make allsorts of comments about what they do and don't agree with or believe in.


----------



## beth21 (24 January 2013)

To be honest... I'd be massively concerned if the police had nothing better to do with their time than get involved with this.

If they have time to trawl thorough the messages on fb and this thread and pick out individual people... Well then I think we have even bigger issues on our hands than Clwyd Davies and his horses. As in, the police spending their days getting involved in people's altercations on fb and forums. Both HHO and fb have admin that it could and would be taken through if their was a serious complaint. IMO, people mentioning police are attention seeking not making serious threats.


----------



## Ladyinred (24 January 2013)

Well, I am totally shocked that KJA has such an empty and boring life that she felt she had to betray her FRIENDS from HHO.

What a very silly thing to have done. And all for what? A bit of attention? If she didn't like the group she could have left, no need to betray people she knows on here.

Very disappointed in you KJA.


----------



## Patterdale (24 January 2013)

Totally agree Ladyinred. 

And I find it hilarious that she's going on about people making fake accounts to post on Facebook. What exactly has SHE been doing?


----------



## Amymay (24 January 2013)

beth21 said:



			To be honest... I'd be massively concerned if the police had nothing better to do with their time than get involved with this.
		
Click to expand...

There is no police involvement - it's simply not something they would be interested in.  Especially as nothing has ever been said that required their attention......


----------



## Ibblebibble (24 January 2013)

TBH i think KJA was under the misconception that the page was set up for her, she was one of the first to be banned and was perfectly happy to join in the 'bitching' and encourage it when it all revolved around her, when we got down to the serious business of how to change the situation for the horses she got upset and started the mole thing to bring the attention back to herself.

were you also Rileyboy KJA? you seem very good at multiple accounts/egos?


----------



## Amaranta (24 January 2013)

Quite amymay.

There will always be trolls on the internet, strange little creatures who get some kind of high from attention, have never understood them and never will.

I suspect that our KA has trolled on here too - anyone remember Rileyboy?


----------



## Amaranta (24 January 2013)

whoops Ibblebibble, great minds!


----------



## Mongoose11 (24 January 2013)

When I criticised RB quite heavily KJA was very quick off the mark to respond and defend!


----------



## Bikerchickone (24 January 2013)

I don't know, looking at the state of the main page this morning it kinda seems she's managed to derail them beautifully, they look less than professional encouraging 'her' the way they are  

I wonder if a lack of beliefs, integrity, loyalty and courage is anything to be proud of? I would never have thought so but the proud gloating on here makes me wonder. What a sad way to live your life


----------



## KellyJoArnold (24 January 2013)

I'm not a troll, neither am I RB. I used to enjoy getting advice from here, but my god. Some people need to get their heads out of their a**es, BB, I was many who defended RB, I even apologised to you when he was outed as a troll...  Charming. 

People take the internet far to seriously, so I showed you all for what you said on that page, I even showed M and D comments I wrote and apologised...


----------



## Moomin1 (24 January 2013)

Out of interest then KJA (no criticism, just curiosity), do you support cloud and what are your general thoughts on the situation?


----------



## Moomin1 (24 January 2013)

Clwyd, not cloud!!


----------



## KellyJoArnold (24 January 2013)

I used to be completely against it, but now I don't support him or am against him, I think the horses are the ones that need help.. And people should stop with the whole witch hunting etc and if they really do want to make a difference then speak to the RSPCA and other authoritys...because making a private group to whine and bicker isn't exactly doing much good....


----------



## Patterdale (24 January 2013)

I think ibblebibbles pretty much nailed it 

KJA, SOMEONE really has been taking this too seriously, and spending waaay too much time making fake accounts and posting everywhere. 
Think you may need to look a little closer to home though!


----------



## Amymay (24 January 2013)

KellyJoArnold said:



			then speak to the RSPCA and other authoritys...because making a private group to whine and bicker isn't exactly doing much good....
		
Click to expand...

So, have _you _spoken to the RSPCA?

I have.


----------



## Ibblebibble (24 January 2013)

'help the horses'! and how do you propose people do that without involving the people who are 'caring' for the horses we can't email the horses to check they're ok! the only way to help the horses is to ensure the people currently in charge of them and their rehoming ooops i mean selling are proved to be unsuitable so that they can not continue.
You're niave if you think that some digging into peoples lives won't be needed to prove their scam


----------



## Mongoose11 (24 January 2013)

KJA - yes, to be fair you did apologise (another tactic perhaps). Very strange behaviour from an adult lately. But then the net is a strange place!


----------



## lula (24 January 2013)

KellyJoArnold said:



			Not really an odd thing to do, I just simply got fed up with the constant b**chyness on that secret page, it was started for us to discuss our views on the situation with Clwyds horses, but i just turned into a withhunt against Michelle, Debbie and other supporters. 

You all stated that you didn't care if your opinions were seen by the support page, so i sent them them. Big deal? 

I'm not a sad individual, i do not create closed groups so i can b**ch about everyone and anyone, infact in the last few days i barely posted, mainly because it was boring, and not making any diffrence to the situation. 

Everytime someone posted on the support page saying how they thought it was a great idea, you 'jumped' on them publically and everytime you got yourselves banned you made an account for your dog, cat,_ badger _ 

The whole thing is immature, and i hope now you are using that group for its real purpose, to discuss Clwyds horses. 


Billie, I'm not sure what you mean by saying something was never right with me, i am a genuine poster on here, i post for advice etc.. 

Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

so let me get this straight.. yes i agree, we've been distracted by mad jen in the days after her epic saturday night thread and everyone getting slightly aggravated by some of the Supporters blind 'What a guy" "bless him' 'Saint Clywd' type comments, so we take our frustrations out by discussing them in a private where they will cause no offense to anybody or can be read by outsiders but you decide to yourself you don't like this.... so at the same time as posting threads about moles on our closed group and how you dont want your real Kelly Arnold identity known because of it (and yes,you have been posting recently) on the Support for people suffering bannage...' you basically betrayed people who trusted you and expected their postings to stay private by playing stupid games, creating fake profiles and giving information on a private page to Michelle Crowther and The Clywd Davies Support group. You let suspicion and mistrust sow towards other members while you said nothing and all the while lying to everyone in the group who trusted you, that you were the one who was feeding information out..

If you really didnt like it the way the group was going what was to stop you bringing that up to everybody or just leaving??

No, there's no hard feelings KellyJo...  but i have to say, a grown woman acting like a child of 10 really is, well, a bit odd tbh and tends to give away some truths about the kind of person you are.

With that in mind, i kinda pity any friends of yours in real life as you have the type of personality to stab them in that back if the whim takes you.

that's my thoughts on that matter anyway. 

No hard feelings eh


----------



## Ladyinred (24 January 2013)

That about sums it up Lula.

I know she will get pretty short shrift on here from me in future. But, hey, she can always use another identity.


----------



## Amaranta (24 January 2013)

KJA I was honestly very upset at the comments made to you by JA, I defended you and put myself in the line of her fire, to the extent that I had to start legal proceedings to stop the woman's threatening behaviour.  Now it seems that her observations about you were quite possibly right on the nail.

I hope you can sleep at night, although from what I can now see I suspect you have no actual conscience.

As has been said, I pity your RL friends but for now I am not going to give you any more of the attention you so obviously crave.


----------



## Amymay (24 January 2013)

Amaranta said:



			KJA I was honestly very upset at the comments made to you by JA, I defended you and put myself in the line of her fire, to the extent that I had to start legal proceedings to stop the woman's threatening behaviour.  Now it seems that her observations about you were quite possibly right on the nail.
		
Click to expand...

I wonder if you could now recoup some of that expense from KJA via your solicitor?


----------



## KellyJoArnold (24 January 2013)

Gill's legal Proceedings were nothing to do with me. Thanks.


----------



## Amymay (24 January 2013)

KellyJoArnold said:



			Gill's legal Proceedings were nothing to do with me. Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Actually, if Amaranta had an inclination - they could well be.....


----------



## KellyJoArnold (24 January 2013)

No, I ignored the comments JA made about me, G chose to defend me, and she then decided to get legal action against JA because of the comments made by J to her. Nothing to do with me.


----------



## Amymay (24 January 2013)

KellyJoArnold said:



			No, I ignored the comments JA made about me, G chose to defend me, and she then decided to get legal action against JA because of the comments made by J to her. Nothing to do with me.
		
Click to expand...

And had you chosen _not _to ***t stir???

Whilst I'm sure that no action will be taken against you - you can see how these things can escalate can't you????


So instead of your little adventure in trolling - why didn't you have the courage of your convictions to pull people up if you felt their behaviour was inappropriate?  You saw what a friendly bunch everyone was - with genuine frustration over the bannings, refusal to answer questions, and general banal and moronic comments made on the support page.  As far as I'm aware p*ss taking has never been a crime (rightly or wrongly) - and all of it was born of frustration.  But as you felt so moraly indignant over some of the comments made on the other page - why not simply say something?  No one would have had a go.

Hey ho, each to their own.  But really - what a juvenile thing to do.

But as they say, Love and light, love and light.....


----------



## patchwork puzzle (24 January 2013)

I have occasionally popped in and read a little on the end of this thread and also (straight after the programme was aired) liked the support group on facebook. 
 I feel its a real shame that the bottom line in all this (the horses welfare and an old mans welfare) has been completely undermined by various groups and selections of people turning the whole thing into a farce, dominated by accusations, threats and possibly lies. There are ways that everybody should conduct themselves to help support any cause in which they believe. For everybody to be getting so het up with all of this is not helping any part of the situation, obviously here you all believe it to be a 'scam' if thats the right word, but this is not the right way to go about proving anything. Likewise those who believe its all legit, to be getting into these heated situations just doesnt help any horse or people. 
 Surely if you truely believe it is a scam then to calmly approach relevant bodies would be more appropriate. 
 It seems that now where people would pull together, this thread is making people hurl accusations and is clearly taking over huge parts of peoples lives, yet all its succeeding in doing, is causing you all stress and anger! ( I know a lot of it has been followed and commented upon in a manner of jest also, but both on here and facebook there are a lot of people who truly love and care for animals and a lot of what some people find funny, others find very upsetting.


----------



## KellyJoArnold (24 January 2013)

Love and light everyone...


----------



## Patterdale (24 January 2013)

What an oddball! When you read the comments Kelly made when she was pretending to be 'Harriet' then look at how she defends herself on here by saying that others have been spending too long online.....

Hey ho! This threads been a good laugh, hilarious at times, and some good work has been done behind the scenes. People may have their own reasons to feel uncomfortable about that, but its not something I'm going to worry about


----------



## Moomin1 (24 January 2013)

KJA was also Harriet on the truth page?!


----------



## Ibblebibble (24 January 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			KJA was also Harriet on the truth page?!
		
Click to expand...

yes,


----------



## lula (24 January 2013)

Ladyinred said:



			Oh go take your 'dead eyes' to someone who actually gives a damn. Silly stupid woman.
		
Click to expand...

i promised myself id raise above making barbed remarks but its ironic that perhaps mad jen was a better judge of people's eyes than we turned out to be in the end!


rather bizarre way to treat the posters, most notably Amaranta who defended you for that comment to the point she picked up a 3 day ban for her trouble.



nowt as weird as folk as the saying goes..

 ho hum


----------



## lula (24 January 2013)

Ibblebibble said:



			yes,
		
Click to expand...

she posted a link to this thread (hate page) and encouraged all the Supporters from Compo's page to come on over and see what was being said about them.


----------



## Moomin1 (24 January 2013)

I thought that was someone called Caroline or Catherine or something?  So how many alias' has KJA actually had?!


----------



## Patterdale (24 January 2013)

She was - 

Kelly Arnold
Karen Tressalia
AND
Harriet Henderson. 

Yet it was everyone else who was 'spending far too much time on Facebook posting under fake profiles.'


----------



## Patterdale (24 January 2013)

(They're just the ones she's admitted to. Jury's out on rileyboy)


----------



## OldNag (24 January 2013)

I have dipped in and out of this thread and tried to follow, but I'm completely lost.  
Is there a plot summary available?


----------



## Ibblebibble (24 January 2013)

OldNag said:



			I have dipped in and out of this thread and tried to follow, but I'm completely lost.  
Is there a plot summary available? 

Click to expand...

lol i think even a summary would be 3 pages long!!


----------



## Moomin1 (24 January 2013)

Good grief, how odd!  

Not quite sure I could be a*sed to go to those lengths!  

I can't quite figure out why KJA didn't just simply post on the 'hate' site rolleyes that she didn't agree with what was being said, and then simply leaving the group, and simply letting the other group know (if that was what she intended to do) what was being said, under her own user name, and then just calling it a day.

Seems an awful lot of hassle and complexity for what could just be a simple and straightforward series of manouvres!  

Oh well....


----------



## Shettie (24 January 2013)

Thanks for the ban Kj


----------



## Patterdale (24 January 2013)

You think she was the one reporting? She def told MJ about MJP. 
So glad I don't have friends like that!


----------



## Bikerchickone (24 January 2013)

Me too Patterdale! I can't help but think, if she really believed in what she was doing she wouldn't have needed to hide behind all these fake accounts? I think she's an immature, insecure and attention seeking person with no idea of what constitutes normal behaviour in civilised society. I think she felt threatened by the group's progress with passing information to the relevant authorities because she knew she had nothing useful to contribute, so to get the spotlight back the other characters were born. 

I'm sorry you have nothing else in your life Kelly. Let's hope the fun factor is worth the bitter taste of your own sad behaviour.


----------



## Moomin1 (24 January 2013)

Relevant authorities? I'm so in the dark here!  What relevant authorities?!


----------



## Bikerchickone (24 January 2013)

Sorry Moomin, RSPCA, trading standards, local councils, channel 4 etc etc. We're all trying to do something to get those horses away from that abuser, permanently. Whilst there may have been a few hairy moments along the way most were due to Kelly herself winding people up. Really constructive.


----------



## Moomin1 (24 January 2013)

Bikerchickone said:



			Sorry Moomin, RSPCA, trading standards, local councils, channel 4 etc etc. We're all trying to do something to get those horses away from that abuser, permanently. Whilst there may have been a few hairy moments along the way most were due to Kelly herself winding people up. Really constructive.
		
Click to expand...

Oh I see! Thanks Bikerchickone! 

(It's just dawned on me how nosey I really am!  )


----------



## PandorasJar (24 January 2013)

Patterdale said:



			She was - 

Kelly Arnold
Karen Tressalia
AND
Harriet Henderson. 

Yet it was everyone else who was 'spending far too much time on Facebook posting under fake profiles.'



Click to expand...

She's a fruit loop


----------



## Bikerchickone (24 January 2013)

Hehe no worries Moomin, it's good to be able to report so much progress  

Pandora. I have to say I'm loving your spot on technical analysis of the situation


----------



## PandorasJar (24 January 2013)

Bikerchickone said:



			Hehe no worries Moomin, it's good to be able to report so much progress  

Pandora. I have to say I'm loving your spot on technical analysis of the situation  

Click to expand...

 I'd probably have more to say had my phone let me on the damn fb page! Really I'm just sulking that I have no idea what's going on... apart from yet another weird troll


----------



## FionaM12 (24 January 2013)

I admit to being somewhat lost with all the twists and turns of this drama. I just haven't enough spare time to keep up! If I'd read all of this thread in detail, all the relevant Facebook threads _and_ checked out all the links etc, I might know what's going on but I wouldn't have been able to work, see to my horse, dog or otherwise have a life. I don't know how anyone _does_ keep up. By giving up sleep maybe? 

Seriously, how bizarre it's all become. I must admit I hadn't seen any threats (not doubting they were made, just that I missed them), but am astonished it's gone as far as people contacting solicitors. 

The "I've gone to the police" stuff I always found laughable. I imagine someone in their local police station telling the bobbies someone's being nasty on Facebook, and trying to explain what it's all about! 

I know there's a serious issue of horse welfare and concern about possible ripping off of naive but well-meaning folk and the centre of all this. I think most here haven't lost sight of that. Meanwhile it's pretty entertaining dipping in and seeing the antics of one or two folk.


----------



## DragonSlayer (24 January 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			I admit to being somewhat lost with all the twists and turns of this drama. I just haven't enough spare time to keep up! If I'd read all of this thread in detail, all the relevant Facebook threads _and_ checked out all the links etc, I might know what's going on but I wouldn't have been able to work, see to my horse, dog or otherwise have a life. I don't know how anyone _does_ keep up. By giving up sleep maybe? 

Seriously, how bizarre it's all become. I must admit I hadn't seen any threats (not doubting they were made, just that I missed them), but am astonished it's gone as far as people contacting solicitors. 

The "I've gone to the police" stuff I always found laughable. I imagine someone in their local police station telling the bobbies someone's being nasty on Facebook, and trying to explain what it's all about! 

I know there's a serious issue of horse welfare and concern about possible ripping off of naive but well-meaning folk and the centre of all this. I think most here haven't lost sight of that. Meanwhile it's pretty entertaining dipping in and seeing the antics of one or two folk. 

Click to expand...

I also got my fair share by daring to make a comment on the support page, then some other page elsewhere (not a hidden one, didn't even like this page, but made a light-hearted comment!) I was then 'one of the gang on the hate page', all my posts were on their way to the police and I'd have probably lost my job, had they known how evil I am....

I kicked myself for allowing myself to get annoyed, and am amazed the accuser seems to have done a complete about-face! 

Get the popcorn out, is what I say!


----------



## PandorasJar (24 January 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			I admit to being somewhat lost with all the twists and turns of this drama. I just haven't enough spare time to keep up! If I'd read all of this thread in detail, all the relevant Facebook threads _and_ checked out all the links etc, I might know what's going on but I wouldn't have been able to work, see to my horse, dog or otherwise have a life. I don't know how anyone _does_ keep up. By giving up sleep maybe? 

Seriously, how bizarre it's all become. I must admit I hadn't seen any threats (not doubting they were made, just that I missed them), but am astonished it's gone as far as people contacting solicitors. 

The "I've gone to the police" stuff I always found laughable. I imagine someone in their local police station telling the bobbies someone's being nasty on Facebook, and trying to explain what it's all about! 

I know there's a serious issue of horse welfare and concern about possible ripping off of naive but well-meaning folk and the centre of all this. I think most here haven't lost sight of that. Meanwhile it's pretty entertaining dipping in and seeing the antics of one or two folk. 

Click to expand...

What's this 'sleep' you speak of?! 

In regards to the fb thing, I've actually gone in with fb printouts before - never thought I would!
I had death threats from an ex who had previously put me in hospital. Police fobbed me off, I then had a phone call from my ex laughing about the phone call he'd had sympathising with him. I had a couple of friends go round and explain what would happen if he spoke to me again and that seemed to do the trick... I don't go to the police to solve problems now


----------



## PandorasJar (24 January 2013)

DragonSlayer said:



			I kicked myself for allowing myself to get annoyed
		
Click to expand...

I will never understand why I get more annoyed about people online making comments than in reality, but a muppet online never fails to wind me up!


----------



## Shettie (24 January 2013)

Probably because half these people wouldn't dream of saying the stuff they do to anyone without hiding behind a screen. 
Have we all been reading our horse care manuals as we don't know real horse care


----------



## DH1 (24 January 2013)

PandorasJar said:



			I will never understand why I get more annoyed about people online making comments than in reality, but a muppet online never fails to wind me up!
		
Click to expand...

Me too PJ. 
Sadly I have now been banned from the 'Support' fb page. My comments which were not aggressive or confrontational, have been removed, leaving 23 rambling/ranting comments from Sharon.


----------



## KellyJoArnold (24 January 2013)

Charming.. Its the internet guys, get over it..


----------



## Mongoose11 (24 January 2013)

KJA - you definitely didn't 'get over' anything. Hypocrite. You were so far not 'over it' you had to wage some weird internet crusade which must have taken hours. Weird.


----------



## Girlychu (24 January 2013)

Oh look little old dead eyes is back.........thought she had left the building...


----------



## KellyJoArnold (24 January 2013)

It took about 2 seconds atchually, you lot are all the ones posting about it on an internet forum. Good on you.


----------



## FionaM12 (24 January 2013)

DH1 said:



			Me too PJ. 
Sadly I have now been banned from the 'Support' fb page. My comments which were not aggressive or confrontational, have been removed, leaving 23 rambling/ranting comments from Sharon.

Click to expand...

That's one of the problem with occasionally dipping into the tale. Half the comments have been deleted so what remains makes no sense! 




KellyJoArnold said:



			Charming.. Its the internet guys, get over it.. 

Click to expand...

Yes it is the internet, and there are all sorts of deluded, dishonest, spiteful or bizarre people putting things on it.

However, it's not that much different than in real life. Once you think you've got to know someone, here as well as in RL, you begin to trust them a little. It can be hurtful and disappointing when you realise that trust was misplaced.


----------



## Ibblebibble (24 January 2013)

KellyJoArnold said:



			Charming.. Its the internet guys, get over it.. 

Click to expand...

hahahahaha, thought you'd be loving the attention


----------



## Patterdale (24 January 2013)

Oh yeah? And WHERE are you posting...?


----------



## Traveller59 (24 January 2013)

How very bizarre.
You couldn't make the twists and turns of this drama up!
KJA ...   You should get some help..... seriously


----------



## Moomin1 (24 January 2013)

I think by the looks of KJA's fb page she may well be a teenager, which may explain a bit.

I suppose we all do odd and daft things when we are younger.

Not sure it's the best move to have made, but we all live and learn, and hopefully she won't treat her RL friends the same way.

I notice that Michelle has put a picture up on the support site of a pony named Steel on her photo album, and she says that it was one of Clwyd's horses that he got into a pen on the documentary.  Yet strangely, someone has posted pics of the pony being ridden, now called Neptune, stating that he is not going to grow as much as expected due to a set back with his previous owner, but then says NOT Clwyd.  

How strange.


----------



## lula (24 January 2013)

KellyJoArnold said:



			Charming.. Its the internet guys, get over it.. 

Click to expand...

yes, its the internet Kelly you're right... expect there are real people behind these screens and a real issue about horses that have been left in the care of someone convicted of causing them suffering for years and these people have come together to try to do something about that, YES, in real life NOT on the internet.

Your silly selfish games took the attention on to yourself and away from the main point of the whole matter in the first place.

THAT i think you should be slightly disgusted with yourself about if nothing else as i presume being on hho you call yourself a horse lover?

Kelly, its not about YOU and your silly,desperate little attempts to get attention and while its a silly prank that for some bizarre reason a supposedly grown woman got kicks out of and no, its not a big deal in the scheme of things, lets face it there are weirdos everywhere but disrupting and causing confusion in people coming together to spotlight horse welfare and laughing over it, i really have no respect for you whatsoever for.


----------



## Moomin1 (24 January 2013)

lula said:



			yes, its the internet Kelly you're right... expect there are real people behind these screens and a real issue about horses that have been left in the care of someone convicted of causing them suffering for years and these people have come together to try to do something about that, YES, in real life NOT on the internet.

Your silly selfish games took the attention on to yourself and away from the main point of the whole matter in the first place.

THAT i think you should be slightly disgusted with yourself about if nothing else as i presume being on hho you call yourself a horse lover?

Kelly, its not about YOU and your silly,desperate little attempts to get attention and while its a silly prank that for some bizarre reason a supposedly grown woman got kicks out of and no, its not a big deal in the scheme of things, lets face it there are weirdos everywhere but disrupting and causing confusion in people coming together to spotlight horse welfare i really have no respect for you whatsoever for.
		
Click to expand...

I may be wrong, but I think Kelly may be a young teenager.  

All the same, I do  not condone her behaviour and find it slightly odd.


----------



## FionaM12 (24 January 2013)

lula said:



			its a silly prank that for some bizarre reason a supposedly grown woman got kicks out of.
		
Click to expand...

I think she may well not be a grown woman though Lula:



Moomin1 said:



			by the looks of KJA's fb page she may well be a teenager, which may explain a bit.
		
Click to expand...

In that case, however unpleasant you may find her actions, I agree it explains it a bit. Teenagers are barely out of childhood (or seem so to someone of my great age ) and some are definitely more childish than others. 

That's not an excuse for bad behaviour, of course, but there's little point in arguing with a child over immature behaviour. 

KJA's posts "moley moley moley" clearly was baiting people into reacting. I suggest people stop playing into her hands by reacting now.


----------



## Patterdale (24 January 2013)

Oh Bill, always there with the voice of reason!


----------



## FionaM12 (24 January 2013)

Patterdale said:



			Oh Bill, always there with the voice of reason! 

Click to expand...

Not sure everyone would agree with you about that.


----------



## TrasaM (24 January 2013)

Have dipped into this thread at intervals and Wow! has it had some interesting twists and turns! Have observed ..ah hem, that a certain KJA has stepped in and defended all the recent posters who were accused or being Trolls. Is she some sort of lone ranger cyber vigilante defending helpless posters against unfair accusations


----------



## FionaM12 (24 January 2013)

TrasaM said:



			Have dipped into this thread at intervals and Wow! has it had some interesting twists and turns! Have observed ..ah hem, that a certain KJA has stepped in and defended all the recent posters who were accused or being Trolls. Is she some sort of lone ranger cyber vigilante defending helpless posters against unfair accusations 

Click to expand...

Whatever KJA's recent behaviour, she's certainly not alone in defending new posters against unfair accusations. 

I personally can't stand the ridiculous "race to be the first to spot the troll" which goes on here. It must be very off-putting and possibly upsetting to a new poster who comes here for advice and maybe expresses themselves in a way which the troll-hunters consider to not "add up".

I'm certainly not a cyber vigilante but I'm often one of the first to try to deflect the over-zealous self-appointed troll police!


----------



## Herpesas (24 January 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			I notice that Michelle has put a picture up on the support site of a pony named Steel on her photo album, and she says that it was one of Clwyd's horses that he got into a pen on the documentary.  Yet strangely, someone has posted pics of the pony being ridden, now called Neptune, stating that he is not going to grow as much as expected due to a set back with his previous owner, but then says NOT Clwyd.  

How strange.
		
Click to expand...

I noticed this too so if the previous owner isn't Clwyd are they referring to Michelle or did someone own him before Clwyd??


----------



## heresannie (24 January 2013)

Anyone else completly lost!


----------



## FionaM12 (24 January 2013)

heresannie said:



			Anyone else completly lost! 

Click to expand...

Oh hello. You must be someone with a life. 


What are you doing on here?


----------



## Bikerchickone (24 January 2013)

Lol Fiona, just had to chuckle at that one! Best post I've seen all week, here and Facebook!  

Ps hubby says I'm clearly one of those without a life


----------



## shelly19 (25 January 2013)

I give up tonight .... I'm suffering from sleep deprivation and the rudeness of the posters tonight is just shocking!


----------



## patchwork puzzle (25 January 2013)

Amazing...I make a valid contribution to this thread a few pages back and the need to continue the bitching and backstabbing was so great my post may actually never have existed! To make my point again, the bottom line in all of this is the welfare of horses and this thread (and from what I understand from this thread) has grossly undermined that. If, just if, they actually are trying to help horses and yet they are being bombarded and hounded, then I hope those of you responsible for dragging this down feel suitably ashamed of your childish behaviour.
 If they are not what they seem, then your energies goading them is completely wasted and you need to be contacting the relevant authorities to get help for those horses.
 Its become nothing but a slanging match and people are obviously getting far too intense with the consequences of legal action etc being spoken off.
 Dont forget that if they do turn out to be legit,


----------



## patchwork puzzle (25 January 2013)

Posted too soon, bloomin phone...
 Comments made on the internet, both on forums and facebook, have and will be used in prosecution!


----------



## cattysmith (25 January 2013)

I didn't think there could possibly ever be a bigger thread than that one dear old Rileyboy's, but here it is!


----------



## heresannie (25 January 2013)

Pmsl FionaM12, was hoping for a quick summary but think even that would be about 25 pages!


----------



## WelshD (25 January 2013)

I've not seen H&H this week, did this make the most talked about list?


----------



## Bikerchickone (25 January 2013)

PP the efforts of some of us on here have led to the rescue group designing a proper loan agreement to ensure that the horses they rescue will always be looked after. Without our questions being asked I doubt this would have happened so it is a huge step forward. Those trying to stir did not manage to stop this progress.


----------



## patchwork puzzle (25 January 2013)

Bikerchickone said:



			PP the efforts of some of us on here have led to the rescue group designing a proper loan agreement to ensure that the horses they rescue will always be looked after. Without our questions being asked I doubt this would have happened so it is a huge step forward. Those trying to stir did not manage to stop this progress.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks BikerChickone, this is exactly what needs to be happening, people working together politely to ensure any horses welfare is addressed where necessary. I hope those that are only interested in causing trouble back out and let people that want to help actually do some good (maybe by highlighting issues because it seems unlikely, if that is what an individual believes). 
 Well done to those people that are giving the benefit of the doubt and who are interested in trying to help horses (and people (dare I say it on here  )


----------



## pip6 (25 January 2013)

Now forgive a numpty question, I haven't read the entire thread, but if these horses are loaned, who is the legal owner?


----------



## Amymay (25 January 2013)

pip6 said:



			Now forgive a numpty question, I haven't read the entire thread, but if these horses are loaned, who is the legal owner?
		
Click to expand...

Now that_ is_ the question, Pip.

And it's never been answered....................

However, unless the horses have been signed over to MC, then I suspect that those remaining will be removed from Mr Davies' 'care' in April.


----------



## FionaM12 (25 January 2013)

patchwork puzzle said:



			Amazing...I make a valid contribution to this thread a few pages back and the need to continue the bitching and backstabbing was so great my post may actually never have existed! To make my point again, the bottom line in all of this is the welfare of horses and this thread (and from what I understand from this thread) has grossly undermined that. If, just if, they actually are trying to help horses and yet they are being bombarded and hounded, then I hope those of you responsible for dragging this down feel suitably ashamed of your childish behaviour.
 If they are not what they seem, then your energies goading them is completely wasted and you need to be contacting the relevant authorities to get help for those horses.
 Its become nothing but a slanging match and people are obviously getting far too intense with the consequences of legal action etc being spoken off.
 Dont forget that if they do turn out to be legit comments made on the internet, both on forums and facebook, have and will be used in prosecution!
		
Click to expand...

I don't think it's all that amazing your previous post was ignored.  Whether or not it was your intention, the tone of your posts comes across as rather preachy and school ma'mish IMO and if that's how others saw it, it's not surprising they chose not to react. 

I've only read some threads and posts here and on Fb, but I haven't seen anything which is likely to end up in a prosecution . Mostly what I've seen has been people asking valid questions, which in the main were deleted without being answered. Other than that, there have been a few personal spats which I soon lost track of, but nothing which is ever likely to end up in a court of law.


----------



## Bikerchickone (25 January 2013)

Yay! The lines of communication are open and I hope things are looking up  
Fingers crossed now that a less rose tinted picture will be presented on the support page and more information about the horses given. 

As far as I'm aware the ownership thing is still a little hairy but it is being worked out. At this moment in time I would assume that effectively Michelle is acting as a go between for Clwyd and the new home, but would hope that the ownership will reside with the rescue centre once it's all worked out. 

They haven't got an easy job but an open and honest approach will help no end. I'm optimistic that things will continue to improve


----------



## guesstimation (25 January 2013)

That's great news BC after all this!


----------



## guesstimation (25 January 2013)

Shall add a well done and thank goodness for sane helpful people!


----------



## Bikerchickone (25 January 2013)

guesstimation said:



			Shall add a well done and thank goodness for sane helpful people!
		
Click to expand...

* takes a very modest bow and will pass on comments to all concerned * 

Joking aside, some of us have and still are receiving a huge amount of abuse for our efforts, some publicly and more by pm. Some of this is actually incredibly hurtful when the majority of us have stated our views calmly and politely with no abuse to anyone, so if people on here read through some of the seemingly humorous stuff and find it offensive that is not our intention at all. However sometimes if you don't laugh about some of this stuff you really would genuinely cry.

Now that we have civilised communication with Michelle I can only hope that the followers abusing us will eventually catch up. Contrary to some opinions we are in it for the horses. Fingers crossed it'll all continue to improve.


----------



## Ladyinred (26 January 2013)

For anyone still following this extremely twisted plot there is now a very damning post on Horse Gossip.


----------



## Dab (26 January 2013)

Ladyinred said:



			For anyone still following this extremely twisted plot there is now a very damning post on Horse Gossip.
		
Click to expand...

 good grief!!!! better than any soap...


----------



## FionaM12 (26 January 2013)

Dab said:



 good grief!!!! better than any soap...
		
Click to expand...

yes but most of us have missed a few episodes.  Is there an omnibus?


----------



## Lady La La (26 January 2013)

Anyone got a link to the horse gossip post?


----------



## IsabelleJ (26 January 2013)

So there's a secret cabal? Why am I never invited to them?!

Agree that the focus should be on helping the horses, and possibly not just on patting oneself on the back for joining a Facebook group, as the support group seem to like doing. I was actually only Liking them to see what they were saying, the photos that were posted elsewhere seem fairly damning to me.

Is there anything I can do to help? Letters to the RSPCA or Channel 4?

Isabelle


----------



## Amaranta (26 January 2013)

Lady La La said:



			Anyone got a link to the horse gossip post?
		
Click to expand...


Here you go La La

http://horsegossip.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=guests&action=display&thread=151650&page=12


----------



## Amaranta (26 January 2013)

IsabelleJ said:



			So there's a secret cabal? Why am I never invited to them?!

Agree that the focus should be on helping the horses, and possibly not just on patting oneself on the back for joining a Facebook group, as the support group seem to like doing. I was actually only Liking them to see what they were saying, the photos that were posted elsewhere seem fairly damning to me.

Is there anything I can do to help? Letters to the RSPCA or Channel 4?

Isabelle
		
Click to expand...


I would think a letter to Ch4 would be a very good idea, some have already written, the more the merrier tbh


----------



## FionaM12 (26 January 2013)

IsabelleJ said:



			So there's a secret cabal? Why am I never invited to them?!

Agree that the focus should be on helping the horses, and possibly not just on patting oneself on the back for joining a Facebook group, as the support group seem to like doing. I was actually only Liking them to see what they were saying, the photos that were posted elsewhere seem fairly damning to me.

Is there anything I can do to help? Letters to the RSPCA or Channel 4?

Isabelle
		
Click to expand...

I know I keep saying this, but you don't have to 'like' a page to follow or even comment. 'Liking' gives them your support, which I won't do until I'm sure.

I've been following The Truth about CD page and commenting on it fora while but have only just clicked Like as I wanted to be sure it wasn't just a bitching page first.


----------



## DragonSlayer (26 January 2013)

Ladyinred said:



			For anyone still following this extremely twisted plot there is now a very damning post on Horse Gossip.
		
Click to expand...

Which post is it? I've lost the story now...! Can't fathom out what's going on!


----------



## piebaldsparkle (26 January 2013)

DragonSlayer said:



			Which post is it? I've lost the story now...! Can't fathom out what's going on!



Click to expand...

http://horsegossip.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=guests&action=display&thread=151650&page=12


----------



## FionaM12 (26 January 2013)

DragonSlayer said:



			Which post is it? I've lost the story now...! Can't fathom out what's going on!



Click to expand...

You could just wait for the movie to come out: 

The Squatter, The Dealers, The Monk and his lover.


(I made the last character up. They always invent a love interest for the film version).


----------



## Moomin1 (26 January 2013)

Give it time Fiona, there may well be a lover emerge at some point the way things are transpiring!  Pmsl!!


----------



## Shettie (26 January 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			Give it time Fiona, there may well be a lover emerge at some point the way things are transpiring!  Pmsl!!
		
Click to expand...

brilliant


----------



## brighteyes (26 January 2013)

Feel free to correct me but in short:

C4 run a programme about a scruffy but loveable old man who spends every penny he has on his 'pet herd' of (reasonably healthy-looking) horses (which has got out of control re numbers) and whose living conditions look to be appalling. No history given, just puts him (CD) and his long-suffering spontaneously generous 'Angel of Mercy' (MC) in a very 'feel sorry for him and feel admiring of her' light.

It is aired and people on here at first go 'Ahhhh' (mostly), some go 'Ermmm' after a few minutes and others go 'Yeah, right' (and get called trolls).

Within a short while, motives for making the programme, the perspective from which it is it filmed and the characters and history of the two main personalities are called into question and soon after that, threads appear on HHO and FB.

There is a blindly sycophantic 'we believe everything we see and are told' group which WILL NOT under any circumstances (even when presented with hard evidence) hear of CD being anything other than a misunderstood horse whisperer and almost 'The Second Coming' (seen 'em coming more like). 

MC (AKA 'Angel of Mercy') defends her (alleged) little cash cow (CD) to the hilt and all hell breaks loose, with threats of litigation towards those who raised questions and made reference to historic and known abuse of horses by CD.  

By this time, there are a few threads on here, two FB groups running and a thread on Horse Gossip, most with links to vital and relevant information and pretty much all of it heated and pointing to massive bias and porkies presented by C4 and the CD/MC supporters

And lots and lots and lots of donations from (feed to furniture) pouring in from the hoodwinked.


----------



## piebaldsparkle (26 January 2013)

brighteyes said:



			And lots and lots and lots of donations from (feed to furniture) pouring in from the hoodwinked.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much it, but not sure the donations were quite to the volume expected.

C4 rumored to be doing a follow-up...................Could be interesting


----------



## DragonSlayer (26 January 2013)

Im sat with the popcorn here.....this is......unbelievable!


----------



## piebaldsparkle (26 January 2013)

DragonSlayer said:



			Im sat with the popcorn here.....this is......unbelievable!
		
Click to expand...

 Couldn't make it up could you?


----------



## tallyho! (26 January 2013)

Oh god... Why do I wait for hundreds of pages before looking in again.... No... Can't.... Do.... It.... Must.... Watch... Take me out.....


----------



## DragonSlayer (26 January 2013)

It's gone from a tv programme about a bloke having issues with caring for a few animals to espionage, secrecy and buddhist monks!


----------



## FionaM12 (26 January 2013)

DragonSlayer said:



			It's gone from a tv programme about a bloke having issues with caring for a few animals to espionage, secrecy and buddhist monks!
		
Click to expand...

The Crook, The Hoarder, The Spies and The Brother?


----------



## DragonSlayer (26 January 2013)

I'm claiming Hollywood rights on this one!


----------



## Dab (26 January 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			The Crook, The Hoarder, The Spies and *The Brother*?
		
Click to expand...

blimey, i thought i'd missed another interesting twist to the story that just keeps giving! but then i realised that The Brother is the Monk (right?) nice one


----------



## FionaM12 (26 January 2013)

Dab said:



			blimey, i thought i'd missed another interesting twist to the story that just keeps giving! but then i realised that The Brother is the Monk (right?) nice one 

Click to expand...

See what I did there?


----------



## Bikerchickone (26 January 2013)

Dab said:



			blimey, i thought i'd missed another interesting twist to the story that just keeps giving! but then i realised that The Brother is the Monk (right?) nice one 

Click to expand...

Don't know about that but with the previous set of characters I was thinking a certain iffy admin (DDSCFE) there's only one person involved with all those initials so please no one ask for an explanation, would turn out to be the monk's long standing (or lying down) lover...


----------



## Moomin1 (26 January 2013)

This is absolutely priceless!

The mafia will be involved before we know it!


----------



## DragonSlayer (26 January 2013)

I want daniel craig to play the rspca officer......


----------



## igglepop (26 January 2013)

DragonSlayer said:



			I want daniel craig to play the rspca officer......
		
Click to expand...

I think you will find there is 95 rspca officers and this is the cast list


----------



## FionaM12 (26 January 2013)

igglepop said:



			I think you will find there is 95 rspca officers and this is the cast list 

Click to expand...

Yeah but DC would be the hot one.


The one who has to take is shirt off.



And emerge from a lake.


----------



## igglepop (26 January 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			Yeah but DC would be the hot one.


The one who has to take is shirt off.



And emerge from a lake.



Click to expand...

I swear the rspca uniform does not include shirts for men.


----------



## Moomin1 (26 January 2013)

They would have to 'leave their hat on' though!


----------



## guido16 (26 January 2013)

Oh god, all I can think of is how the scene with the bath in the woods will look!


----------



## Traveller59 (26 January 2013)

Oh Guido ... Talk about bringing us down to earth with a bump !  That's an awful image ! 
Back to thinking of DC with shirt off...


----------



## Dab (26 January 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			See what I did there? 



Click to expand...

i did. very good


----------



## Amaranta (26 January 2013)

brighteyes said:



			Feel free to correct me but in short:

C4 run a programme about a scruffy but loveable old man who spends every penny he has on his 'pet herd' of (reasonably healthy-looking) horses (which has got out of control re numbers) and whose living conditions look to be appalling. No history given, just puts him (CD) and his long-suffering spontaneously generous 'Angel of Mercy' (MC) in a very 'feel sorry for him and feel admiring of her' light.

It is aired and people on here at first go 'Ahhhh' (mostly), some go 'Ermmm' after a few minutes and others go 'Yeah, right' (and get called trolls).

Within a short while, motives for making the programme, the perspective from which it is it filmed and the characters and history of the two main personalities are called into question and soon after that, threads appear on HHO and FB.

There is a blindly sycophantic 'we believe everything we see and are told' group which WILL NOT under any circumstances (even when presented with hard evidence) hear of CD being anything other than a misunderstood horse whisperer and almost 'The Second Coming' (seen 'em coming more like). 

MC (AKA 'Angel of Mercy') defends her (alleged) little cash cow (CD) to the hilt and all hell breaks loose, with threats of litigation towards those who raised questions and made reference to historic and known abuse of horses by CD.  

By this time, there are a few threads on here, two FB groups running and a thread on Horse Gossip, most with links to vital and relevant information and pretty much all of it heated and pointing to massive bias and porkies presented by C4 and the CD/MC supporters

And lots and lots and lots of donations from (feed to furniture) pouring in from the hoodwinked.
		
Click to expand...

Brighteyes, that is the best post I have read on here for a very long time!

Brilliant!


----------



## FionaM12 (26 January 2013)

guido16 said:



			Oh god, all I can think of is how the scene with the bath in the woods will look!
		
Click to expand...


 Bill Maynard as CD?


----------



## cambrica (26 January 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			Yeah but DC would be the hot one.


The one who has to take is shirt off.



And emerge from a lake.



Click to expand...

NAKED 

I still think Clwyd on the fb page is a spitting image of Gene Hackman though!


----------



## Amaranta (26 January 2013)

As for cast lists, I suggest

Compo  -  Razor Ruddock
MC  -  Cate Blanchett (complete with gauzy backlit camera work and enigmatic smile)
DDFFSS - Jo Brand (in blond wig)
JA - Andy Serkis

RSPCA Officers

Orlando Bloom
Aiden Turner
Daniel Craig


----------



## Bikerchickone (26 January 2013)

Amaranta said:



			As for cast lists, I suggest

Compo  -  Razor Ruddock
MC  -  Cate Blanchett (complete with gauzy backlit camera work and enigmatic smile)
DDFFSS - Jo Brand (in blond wig)
JA - Andy Serkis

RSPCA Officers

Orlando Bloom
Aiden Turner
Daniel Craig
		
Click to expand...

Please please please can we slip Jason Statham in there somewhere? It's the only way I'd be able to recover from the scene of Bless Him in the bath!


----------



## guido16 (26 January 2013)

Amaranta said:



			As for cast lists, I suggest

Compo  -  Razor Ruddock
MC  -  Cate Blanchett (complete with gauzy backlit camera work and enigmatic smile)
DDFFSS - Jo Brand (in blond wig)
JA - Andy Serkis

RSPCA Officers

Orlando Bloom
Aiden Turner
Daniel Craig
		
Click to expand...

Still think that DDFFSS should be sly stallions mum in a blonde wig.


----------



## emmalou512 (26 January 2013)

Amaranta said:



			As for cast lists, I suggest

Compo  -  Razor Ruddock
MC  -  Cate Blanchett (complete with gauzy backlit camera work and enigmatic smile)
DDFFSS - Jo Brand (in blond wig)
JA - Andy Serkis

RSPCA Officers

Orlando Bloom
Aiden Turner
Daniel Craig
		
Click to expand...

Can we please have DDFFSS played by Vanessa Feltz.  Will save having to use a blonde wig


----------



## Amaranta (26 January 2013)

emmalou512 said:



			Can we please have DDFFSS played by Vanessa Feltz.  Will save having to use a blonde wig 

Click to expand...


TROLL!!!!


----------



## Amaranta (26 January 2013)

Bikerchickone said:



			Please please please can we slip Jason Statham in there somewhere? It's the only way I'd be able to recover from the scene of Bless Him in the bath! 

Click to expand...

Oh Okaaaay 

But that does make 4 RSPCA officers you know


----------



## DragonSlayer (26 January 2013)

95 rspca officers??

Ok, russel crowe, denzel Washington, will smith, ben affleck, wotisname-wolverine man, keanu reeves.....


----------



## cambrica (26 January 2013)

DragonSlayer said:



			95 rspca officers??

Ok, russel crowe, denzel Washington, will smith, ben affleck, wotisname-wolverine man, keanu reeves.....
		
Click to expand...

Noooo not Russel Crowe - he can't do accents but Jude Law is non-negotiable, in it or I won't watch !


----------



## emmalou512 (26 January 2013)

Amaranta said:



			TROLL!!!!



Click to expand...


How long have you been wanting to say that?


----------



## Traveller59 (26 January 2013)

How about those 2 guys in the panto horse suit  running round tescos as the black colt


----------



## FionaM12 (26 January 2013)

Would our own characters feature in minor roles?

I think I should be played by Penelope Cruz due to our striking resemblence.


----------



## FionaM12 (26 January 2013)

Traveller59 said:



			How about those 2 guys in the panto horse suit  running round tescos as the black colt
		
Click to expand...



Well, this is getting me through a dull evening at work.


----------



## Bikerchickone (26 January 2013)

DragonSlayer said:



			95 rspca officers??

Ok, russel crowe, denzel Washington, will smith, ben affleck, wotisname-wolverine man, keanu reeves.....
		
Click to expand...

Ooh yes, lets add Hugh Jackman (Wolverine) Chris Hemsworth (yummy yummy yummy Thor man!) Chris Evans, Ashton Kutcher, Brad Pitt, Johnny Depp, Jake Gyllenhaal and George Clooney... just to name a few


----------



## emmalou512 (26 January 2013)

Bikerchickone said:



			Ooh yes, lets add Hugh Jackman (Wolverine) Chris Hemsworth (yummy yummy yummy Thor man!) Chris Evans, Ashton Kutcher, Brad Pitt, Johnny Depp, Jake Gyllenhaal and George Clooney... just to name a few 

Click to expand...

Can we add Joey from Eastenders to that list please


----------



## Amaranta (26 January 2013)

Traveller59 said:



			How about those 2 guys in the panto horse suit  running round tescos as the black colt
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant suggestion ROFLMAO!


----------



## Amaranta (26 January 2013)

emmalou512 said:



			Can we add Joey from Eastenders to that list please 

Click to expand...


We cannot take you seriously, you are quite obviously a TROLL and only here to cause trouble.....................Joey from Eastenders my *****


----------



## Amaranta (26 January 2013)

But who is going to play Bazza the Monk?

http://www.nme.com/nme-video/youtube/id/upTcH0vAFnE/search/


----------



## FionaM12 (26 January 2013)

emmalou512 said:



			Can we add Joey from Eastenders to that list please 

Click to expand...

I don't know who Joey from Eastenders is. But what the heck, we've 95 RSPCA officer roles to fill, I'm sure we can fit him in.


----------



## Bikerchickone (26 January 2013)

Amaranta said:



			We cannot take you seriously, you are quite obviously a TROLL and only here to cause trouble.....................Joey from Eastenders my *****
		
Click to expand...

Yep, sorry, I'm with Amaranta TROLL!!!


----------



## FionaM12 (26 January 2013)

Amaranta said:



			We cannot take you seriously, you are quite obviously a TROLL and only here to cause trouble.....................Joey from Eastenders my *****
		
Click to expand...

BULLY!


----------



## emmalou512 (26 January 2013)

Amaranta said:



			But who is going to play Bazza the Monk?

http://www.nme.com/nme-video/youtube/id/upTcH0vAFnE/search/

Click to expand...


We could have Chow Yun-fat, the bulletproof monk


----------



## Ladyinred (26 January 2013)

That Emmalou is a TROLL doncha know!!


----------



## emmalou512 (26 January 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			BULLY! 

Click to expand...


Totally agree


----------



## FionaM12 (26 January 2013)

Actually, what are we thinking?

With all the above male lovelies vying for a prime role in our epic, there's only one way we'll be able to choose.


Casting couch!


----------



## FionaM12 (26 January 2013)

Amaranta said:



			We cannot take you seriously, you are quite obviously a TROLL and only here to cause trouble.....................Joey from Eastenders my *****
		
Click to expand...




Bikerchickone said:



			Yep, sorry, I'm with Amaranta TROLL!!!
		
Click to expand...




Ladyinred said:



			That Emmalou is a TROLL doncha know!!
		
Click to expand...

You're hunting in a pack, aren't you?


----------



## Bikerchickone (26 January 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			You're hunting in a pack, aren't you? 

Click to expand...

No Fiona, haven't you been around long enough to know that likeminded people having the same opinion aren't hunting in a pack at all, it's all just pure coincidence 

I want a go on the casting couch - do we get to choose who we have a go with?


----------



## emmalou512 (26 January 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			You're hunting in a pack, aren't you? 

Click to expand...

Arghhh it's another witch hunt


----------



## emmalou512 (26 January 2013)

Bikerchickone said:



			I want a go on the casting couch - do we get to choose who we have a go with?  

Click to expand...



We can take it in turns


----------



## cosmicblue (26 January 2013)

Omg this is the most funny thing I've read in ages. But please can we add channing Tatum to the RSPCA officer list, as with DC minus any clothes


----------



## Shettie (26 January 2013)

Someone mention hunt? Don't let Debbie near  
Changing an quite happily be the stripping officer.....if there is 95 of them at least one will have to have a secret stripping job on the side


----------



## heresannie (26 January 2013)

As i have no clue to the plot, please can i be a tree?


----------



## Ladyinred (26 January 2013)

heresannie said:



			As i have no clue to the plot, please can i be a tree? 

Click to expand...


----------



## piebaldsparkle (26 January 2013)

Shettie said:



			Someone mention hunt? Don't let Debbie near 

Click to expand...


----------



## FionaM12 (26 January 2013)

cosmicblue said:



			Omg this is the most funny thing I've read in ages. But please can we add channing Tatum to the RSPCA officer list, as with DC minus any clothes 

Click to expand...

So, we have a whole pack of fit RSPCA officers, portrayed by Hollywood (and erm.. Eastenders)'s finest recruited via the casting couch, emerging naked from a Welsh lake....

Yeah, I think this film's taking shape.


----------



## Ladyinred (26 January 2013)

piebaldsparkle said:










Click to expand...

Ooops indeed. 

But thats bullying, don't you know 

When will they realise that if they put stuff on t'internet then someone will find it.


----------



## FionaM12 (26 January 2013)

heresannie said:



			As i have no clue to the plot, please can i be a tree? 

Click to expand...

There's a plot?


----------



## Shadow the Reindeer (27 January 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUOe_hLg7Bo


----------



## igglepop (27 January 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			There's a plot? 

Click to expand...

Yes, rspca start shirtless and slowly loose other items of clothing. Thats what its about right??


----------



## cambrica (27 January 2013)

Can I be a random extra who tries their best to inch in on every scene. Or I could manage the clapper board. I can see a trilogy here!


----------



## Shettie (27 January 2013)

Can I be the person behind the scenes that has to baby oil them  
After all every half naked guy in a movie has to be oiled


----------



## igglepop (27 January 2013)

I may have to join you shettie  wouldn't want you to be over worked


----------



## Ladyinred (27 January 2013)

WARNING​

For those already traumatised by the bath scene do NOT go and look at the Support page.


----------



## EgerdenFarmStud (27 January 2013)

Can Hovis play one of the horses? I hear he's quite the actor!! X


----------



## piebaldsparkle (27 January 2013)

Ladyinred said:



WARNING​

For those already traumatised by the bath scene do NOT go and look at the Support page. 

Click to expand...

Gah why did you make me go and look.


----------



## DragonSlayer (27 January 2013)

Excuse me, seeing as I laid claim to Hollywood film rights first, I get first dibs on the casting couch!


----------



## piebaldsparkle (28 January 2013)

DragonSlayer said:



			Excuse me, seeing as I laid claim to Hollywood film rights first, I get first dibs on the casting couch! 

Click to expand...

............Wonders which role DS is after..........


----------



## pip6 (29 January 2013)

Thank you for livening up lunch & making me think about some potential cast members...why do they have to wear accurate RSPCA uniforms anyway? How about artistic licence


----------



## pip6 (30 January 2013)

Curious about the rescue centre & debbie a couple of pages back. I live not so far away, & have never heard of them. Interesting place to base themselves with a very anti hunt stance, as hunting is very big in this area. Indeed the local hunt come past us & I can say whilst they have a good mounted & foot following I have never seen a sab, ever.


----------



## Ladyinred (30 January 2013)

pip6 said:



			Curious about the rescue centre & debbie a couple of pages back. I live not so far away, & have never heard of them. Interesting place to base themselves with a very anti hunt stance, as hunting is very big in this area. Indeed the local hunt come past us & I can say whilst they have a good mounted & foot following I have never seen a sab, ever.
		
Click to expand...

The whole thing defies explanation. It has more sub-plots than Eastenders and Corrie put together.


----------



## piebaldsparkle (4 February 2013)

The plot thickens!!

http://www.jcfundraising.com/helping-horses




			Helping Horses

JCF is about helping others in difficult circumstances whether it be people or animals - financially or materially.



JCF was approached by a member of the Horse and Owners Centre support group for help as many of their social media members had requested a means of being able to make donations via Paypal to help Michelle Crowther of the HOHC in her work of rescuing and rehoming needy and neglected horses. Although never having met Michelle, JCF offered to hold Paypal donations until such time that the HOHC had their bank and Paypal accounts in place.



The Horse and Owner Help Centre has confirmed that their Paypal account is now open so donations can be made directly to their Paypal account using the following email address: ********************



The Horse and Owner Help Centre registered company number 08306087 is a not for profit organisation registered with Companies House, registered address 18 Friarsmews, Bongor-on-Dee, Wrexham, Wales, LL13 0AX. Cheques made payable to &#8220;********************&#8221; are accepted at this address.



JCF is aware of the current controversy on certain social media forums and we are not taking sides &#8211; there are two sides to every story and our main concern was, and still is, for the horses. *Due to this unfortunate controversy JCF has taken the decision to return all Paypal donations we were holding to the donors* to give them the choice of donating directly to the HOHC if they wish.



JCF sincerely wishes Michelle and all her team at the Horse and Owners Help Centre every success in the future.



28.01.13
		
Click to expand...


----------



## piebaldsparkle (4 February 2013)

http://www.righthorse.com/community...ty-the-horse-hoarder-controversy/#comment-559


----------



## competitiondiva (4 February 2013)

Well well!


----------



## FionaM12 (4 February 2013)

Interesting development.

And still, no photos of Clwyd's current horses are appearing on the Support Clwyd page, despite frequent requests.

Photos of other horses (not connected with CD) are being posted instead. It looks like the "Clwyd is our hero" type posts are fading out, and there's more about horses in general.

A bit of distancing from Mr Davies going on perhaps?


----------



## Welsh (4 February 2013)

138 pages!!!! This is going to take some SERIOUS reading through!!! Last time I was on here it was 40'odd!!


----------



## FionaM12 (4 February 2013)

Welsh said:



			138 pages!!!! This is going to take some SERIOUS reading through!!! Last time I was on here it was 40'odd!!


Click to expand...

You need to have a look at your settings. It's only 35 pages to me.


----------



## Ladyinred (5 February 2013)

piebaldsparkle said:



http://www.righthorse.com/community...ty-the-horse-hoarder-controversy/#comment-559

Click to expand...

This one's getting interesting. One contributor previously keen on deleting posts is trying to plug on regardless in the face of mounting opposition from those who have taken the time to do an intelligent and non-biassed amount of research.

But, of course, research makes us 'haters'   Far better to be one of the limited intelligence who percieve Clwyd Davies as some sort of folk-hero and blindly stick their hand in their pocket, regardless of the fact they are not even aware where the donation is going, or what it is for!


----------



## Ibblebibble (5 February 2013)

Ladyinred said:



			This one's getting interesting. One contributor previously keen on deleting posts is trying to plug on regardless in the face of mounting opposition from those who have taken the time to do an intelligent and non-biassed amount of research.

But, of course, research makes us 'haters'   Far better to be one of the limited intelligence who percieve Clwyd Davies as some sort of folk-hero and blindly stick their hand in their pocket, regardless of the fact they are not even aware where the donation is going, or what it is for!
		
Click to expand...

would that be the same contributor who seems rather up themselves


----------



## Ladyinred (5 February 2013)

Ibblebibble said:



			would that be the same contributor who seems rather up themselves

Click to expand...


----------



## Amaranta (5 February 2013)

Ladyinred said:





Click to expand...


She now seems to have an alter ego too


----------



## piebaldsparkle (11 February 2013)

Latest pics of Clwyds horses


----------



## horsesatemymoney (11 February 2013)

piebaldsparkle said:





Latest pics of Clwyds horses 

Click to expand...

Oh my word- if they are his, that's really bad.

Makes me feel sick, whoever 'owns' those horses needs shooting


----------



## Ladyinred (11 February 2013)

piebaldsparkle said:





Latest pics of Clwyds horses 

Click to expand...

So much for them all being fed and wormed. The RSPCA need to get in there NOW!


----------



## Beausmate (11 February 2013)

Some of those look a lot better than others.  Not new arrivals, surely?

And the skull on the shelf looks weird, I know the front teeth are missing but it doesn't look right.  Another deformed, in-bred horse? Why would you keep something like that. Yuk.

It's pretty horrible, nothing seems to have changed.  Except for the worse now that it's winter and wet.


----------



## FionaM12 (11 February 2013)

Beausmate said:



			And the skull on the shelf looks weird, I know the front teeth are missing but it doesn't look right.  Another deformed, in-bred horse? Why would you keep something like that. Yuk.
		
Click to expand...

I guess he was just tidying up. The land he's squatting on is strewn with dead horses.


----------



## FionaM12 (11 February 2013)

What disgusts me is that the film makers must have seen those bodies lying around, and the state of the horses, yet still made that biased film. Their aim seemed to be to hide the facts and stir up public sympathy for the man.

Which worked, of course.


----------



## Amymay (11 February 2013)

The RSPCA are clearly NOT moniroring despite their assertion that they are.

Enough now.  The lunatics took over the asylum.  Time it was taken back!!!


----------



## WelshD (11 February 2013)

With all of the donations of both money and feed those poor horses should be swimming in feed and farrier attention

Its a shame we cant find out exactly what was donated and who ended up with the benefit of it


----------



## Patterdale (11 February 2013)

Over 200 bags of feed were donated through the feed shop in the first 2 days after filming and it has continued after this. 

Clearly though, these horses haven't been seeing much of it.....

Makes me so so mad. I hope they throw the book at him. He should definitely get a ban now at least. 

But these horses need to be moved NOW before he has a chance to spirit them away to one of his other abuser friends.


----------



## Amaranta (11 February 2013)

I see the Support page has gone into deep hiding, not surprised tbh, they should be ashamed of themselves, every single one of the people involved in setting up this 'charity' need to take a long hard look at themselves.

So very very angry right now


----------



## rhino (11 February 2013)

Amaranta said:



			I see the Support page has gone into deep hiding, not surprised tbh, they should be ashamed of themselves, every single one of the people involved in setting up this 'charity' need to take a long hard look at themselves.
		
Click to expand...

Nope, they're back up and saying the horses aren't Clwyd's. They are saying instead that it may be a case of fly grazing and the corpses dumped there by someone with a grudge against him...


----------



## FionaM12 (11 February 2013)

rhino said:



			Nope, they're back up and saying the horses aren't Clwyd's. They are saying instead that it may be a case of fly grazing...
		
Click to expand...

Yes, and people have been dumping dead horses on his land.


----------



## Amymay (11 February 2013)

rhino said:



			Nope, they're back up and saying the horses aren't Clwyd's. They are saying instead that it may be a case of fly grazing and the corpses dumped there by someone with a grudge against him...
		
Click to expand...

If the land was being walked as often as stated, then these corpses would have been noticed before now (if dumped).  And if they weren't dumped, well what possible excuse can they have??

Horrified.  Must admit I was rather hoping that we were getting hot under the collar for no reason.  

I was wrong.


----------



## Beausmate (11 February 2013)

rhino said:



			Nope, they're back up and saying it may be a case of fly grazing
		
Click to expand...

It is.  They're grazing land that their owner has no right to use.

Some of those corpses/remains look to have been there a while.


----------



## rhino (11 February 2013)

Beausmate said:



			It is.  They're grazing land that their owner has no right to use.

Click to expand...

I know, but they're trying to make out it is someone else fly grazing on the land that Clwyd fly grazes on. Would almost be amusing if not for the dead horses


----------



## Amymay (11 February 2013)

Beausmate said:



			Some of those corpses/remains look to have been there a while.

Click to expand...

And one doesn't.............


----------



## horsesatemymoney (11 February 2013)

rhino said:



			Nope, they're back up and saying the horses aren't Clwyd's. They are saying instead that it may be a case of fly grazing and the corpses dumped there by someone with a grudge against him...
		
Click to expand...

Yep, because everybody would want to flygraze on that land


----------



## FionaM12 (11 February 2013)

The same thing happened to Fred West of course. Someone sneaked onto his land, and dumped corpses there.


----------



## teamgossip (12 February 2013)

Pls pls let me join your ranks!!! Some of them 'supporters' ...... Oh I just can't put my feelings into words!


----------



## Patterdale (12 February 2013)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Archangel (12 February 2013)

Good grief at those photos.


----------



## Shettie (12 February 2013)

I think I am more and more amazed at the types of people in this world. 
Noone seems to care about the horses only poor CD (bless him) being scared in the night. He is indeed a lonely fragile man. 

*rips hair out* 

Poor poor horses


----------



## Amymay (12 February 2013)

Can everyone who has seen these photo's please contact the RSPCA via their website and ask that something is done as a matter of urgency to remove the horses.

In particular mares due to foal are particularly vulnerable.

Please PM me if you would like details of the farm's location.


----------



## Goldenstar (12 February 2013)

rhino said:



			Nope, they're back up and saying the horses aren't Clwyd's. They are saying instead that it may be a case of fly grazing and the corpses dumped there by someone with a grudge against him...
		
Click to expand...

Well they would wouldn't they.
But that's the issue with the grazing horses proving they are his.
The skulls etc could be used to build a picture of what's going on , it's all further complicated by him squatting on the land, total mess poor horses.


----------



## Amymay (12 February 2013)

http://www.righthorse.com/community...he-horse-hoarder-controversy-who-is-to-blame/


----------



## fburton (12 February 2013)

amymay said:



			Can everyone who has seen these photo's please contact the RSPCA via their website and ask that something is done as a matter of urgency to remove the horses.
		
Click to expand...

And get them wormed and fed, and not pts. Or, failing that, just get them wormed and fed.


----------



## russianhorse (12 February 2013)

This whole sorry saga is an absolute disgrace 

Those poor poor horses


----------



## Amymay (12 February 2013)

The RSPCA are on site.


----------



## DragonSlayer (12 February 2013)

Good!


----------



## Ladyinred (12 February 2013)

Lets hope they finally remove the horses from that vile man.


----------



## Patterdale (12 February 2013)

Hear hear


----------



## Dobiegirl (12 February 2013)

Well they are back tracking like mad, one minute they are saying Michelle has visited and wormed the next she hasnt been there in weeks. Cant believe the mentality of supporters who still seem to think good old boy Clwyd is doing a good job.


----------



## Amymay (12 February 2013)

Its reported that the RSPCA are happy. 

There we are then. Game over.


----------



## Ladyinred (12 February 2013)

amymay said:



			Its reported that the RSPCA are happy. 

There we are then. Game over.
		
Click to expand...

Not yet Amymay. That's only the story given by the supporters.

Don't you go giving up (says she who feels like doing just that right now) we need you. And don't forget there are other people working away in other areas in the background.

It ain't over till the fat lady sings.


----------



## Patterdale (12 February 2013)

Agree. We can't give up. Think of those poor horses and dogs. 

And obviously the Support page were going to say that all was fine, they lie, it's what they do.


----------



## Ladyinred (12 February 2013)

Patterdale said:



			Agree. We can't give up. Think of those poor horses and dogs. 

And obviously the Support page were going to say that all was fine, they lie, it's what they do.
		
Click to expand...

If we give up then we would be as bad as he is, shutting our eyes to whats going on.

Onward and upward people


----------



## PandorasJar (12 February 2013)

Will the bhs or whw not get involved? I'd say they're far more likely to know if the horses are in suitable condition ... Or not...


----------



## Amymay (12 February 2013)

Bhs have bewm contacted Pan.


----------



## PandorasJar (12 February 2013)

Are they doing anything?

I was actually really unimpressed with them this week - came very close to letting them know I wouldn't be getting membership again before they pulled their finger out.


----------



## horsesatemymoney (12 February 2013)

How can they condone the state of those horses, if they've been and the horses in the pics were on Clwyd's land?!


----------



## _GG_ (12 February 2013)

Haha, Ibblebibble....same here. I think I liked it so I could see what all the fuss was about


----------



## teamgossip (12 February 2013)

Thank you for the warm welcome patterdale!  I really can't believe that some people are so narrow minded that they can't open there eyes! I for one have no problem in changing my mind/opinion if I've been given new information but them lot are just like the rats in the pipe piper of hamlet!
Who on earth would transport and dump a rotten carcase (if or if not there is one there), and how come these new horses have been dumped, to me it's just a repeat of the documentry in the summer! Oh I bet they had a lump in their throats when the had to admit some of the photo were accurate and intact they haven't a clue what's going on in his place.....


----------



## teamgossip (12 February 2013)

* in fact even


----------



## Moomin1 (13 February 2013)

amymay said:



			Its reported that the RSPCA are happy. 

There we are then. Game over.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure there's nothing to panic about here.

I would think that he is being closely monitored with regard the live horses there at the moment, until the sentencing takes place.  

With regard bones and skulls, unfortunately, I don't think there is much can be done about them in order to warrant removal of live horses - as there is no scientific way of really establishing whether those dead horses (skulls etc) 'suffered unnecessarily'.  If it were a carcass of reasonable condition still, may have been different I suppose.


----------



## misterjinglejay (13 February 2013)

It's all getting quite depressing now. I'm sure there's a lot more going on in the background, but the blind faith that his cult like followers have is very demoralising.

We all need to keep pushing. Remember Carrot and Spud, people, we got there in the end (no thanks to the rspca!), and all the good work done for the Spindles Farm ponies, etc.

We can do it! Lets get those ponies/dogs out of there! 




And then move on to the next lot


----------



## Amymay (13 February 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			If it were a carcass of reasonable condition still, may have been different I suppose.
		
Click to expand...

There was a carcass.

I must admit to being totally and utterly dismayed that the RSPCA have taken no further action at this time - and feel they are letting the horses down very, very badly.

Horse numbers have gone up (not down), no provision for mares due to foal.  Extremely poor stock on the land.  No evidence of basic care being implemented.

Unfortunately it's going to take the death of one or two more of the horses for the RSPCA to remove them.

Disgusting.






			Remember Carrot and Spud, people, we got there in the end (no thanks to the rspca!),
		
Click to expand...

I do.  And this is what worries me the most.


----------



## MurphysMinder (13 February 2013)

I thought it was an offence to not dispose of/bury a carcass?


----------



## Moomin1 (13 February 2013)

amymay said:



			There was a carcass.

I must admit to being totally and utterly dismayed that the RSPCA have taken no further action at this time - and feel they are letting the horses down very, very badly.

Horse numbers have gone up (not down), no provision for mares due to foal.  Extremely poor stock on the land.  No evidence of basic care being implemented.

Unfortunately it's going to take the death of one or two more of the horses for the RSPCA to remove them.

Disgusting.





I do.  And this is what worries me the most.
		
Click to expand...

Where is the picture of a carcass?

All I have seen are bones in the photos.

You cannot prove any suffering from a pile of ancient bones.

Just because he has gathered more horses, does not mean that the RSPCA have grounds to remove them at this time.  Sentencing is awaiting.  The courts are the ones who have to decide whether the fact he has gained more horses, despite being ordered by the court to reduce, will warrant a removal of all of the remaining horses.  As it stands, the court have given him UNTIL April, to reduce numbers.  Therefore, not much can be done at this time I suspect.


----------



## Moomin1 (13 February 2013)

MurphysMinder said:



			I thought it was an offence to not dispose of/bury a carcass?
		
Click to expand...

It's certainly not a welfare offence, so the RSPCA would not prosecute on that.

Perhaps give Trading Standards/Animal Health a ring?  They would deal with that.


----------



## Amymay (13 February 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			Where is the picture of a carcass?
		
Click to expand...

A carcass can clearly be seen behind the skull of one horse.  Another was shown under a tapaulin.


----------



## MurphysMinder (13 February 2013)

No I realise it is not a welfare offence.  My point was I would hope the RSPCA would know this and contact the relevant bodies.


----------



## teamgossip (13 February 2013)

Being a farm, I thought it was illegal to leave, burn, bury dead horses..... But according to the animal health website, the third option is fine, do we reckon I can class my bold brood mare as a pet????

Q11: What controls are there on the burial of horses?
A: Under the previous ABP legislation, the burial of horses was only permitted if they had been kept as pets.
In England & Wales it is now permitted for all horses to be buried, whether they are pets or not. In Scotland and Wales only pet horses may be buried. Before burying a horse, advice should be sought on the correct procedure e.g. on deciding the location of the burial site to take account of factors such as livestock access and the potential for leaching into watercourses.
In order to protect the environment, by minimising the numbers of horses to be buried, Defra and WAG recommend that the owners of dead equidae should first of all consider disposal of the carcase via the traditional route for disposal of Animal By-Products (see question 5).
Further advice is available from the Environment Agency website.


----------



## teamgossip (13 February 2013)

* being a farmer duh, being a farm would be hard, even for me


----------



## piebaldsparkle (13 February 2013)

teamgossip said:



			Being a farm, I thought it was illegal to leave, burn, bury dead horses.....
		
Click to expand...

It's not his land.  CD is squatting/fly grazing.


----------



## Moomin1 (13 February 2013)

Apparently no carcass was found by the rspca. Possibly removed?


----------



## teamgossip (13 February 2013)

Fair point piebaldsparkle! Forgot about that part :-0


----------



## Dobiegirl (13 February 2013)

Its a offence not to dispose of fallen stock, I would think the water board and Defra would not be too happy.


----------



## DH1 (13 February 2013)

Interestingly flounce bingo has occurred on the Support FB page, they are closing it down in 24 hours.


----------



## FionaM12 (13 February 2013)

DH1 said:



			Interestingly flounce bingo has occurred on the Support FB page, they are closing it down in 24 hours.
		
Click to expand...

Anyone want to place bets on whether they will really close or graciously agree to stay on when their idiotic followers have begged enough?


----------



## Dab (13 February 2013)

Arhh the story that just keeps on giving and giving...


i suspect that maybe 'love and light' is doing no favours for the 'cause' especially with the question that was put to the Truth page today that resulted in an offer to castrate the colts...watching that space with the greatest of interest  


maybe her with the hat is being asked to close down as her comments are the ones flaming the fires, what with her mooing here and a mooing there and saying that no horses had died on the property when it was clear for all to see on the TV that wee foalie dead!


----------



## teamgossip (13 February 2013)

I can't quote as on phone, but yes dab I agree! Debbie only has herself to blame, it was her mooooo comment that got my back up, and well that silly 'to the truth page' question, well that was just asking for trouble! Anyway at least tomorrow we won't need to step away from their page......... Not holding my breath


----------



## Ibblebibble (13 February 2013)

Dab said:



			Arhh the story that just keeps on giving and giving...


i suspect that maybe 'love and light' is doing no favours for the 'cause' especially with the question that was put to the Truth page today that resulted in an offer to castrate the colts...watching that space with the greatest of interest  


maybe her with the hat is being asked to close down as her comments are the ones flaming the fires, what with her mooing here and a mooing there and saying that no horses had died on the property when it was clear for all to see on the TV that wee foalie dead! 

Click to expand...

 she was their downfall for sure, couldn't string a coherent sentence together or give a straight answer to a question, I honestly think if they had kicked her out when she said she was going the other week things would have been a bit different!


----------



## Spiritedly (13 February 2013)

Does the guy that's offering to go with his vet and castrate all the colts over the weekend remind anyone else of the wonderful poster on here who was going to take his lorry and rescue all the horses in Wales?.....I can't remember his name but I'm sure someone will.


----------



## Beausmate (13 February 2013)

Spiritedly said:



			Does the guy that's offering to go with his vet and castrate all the colts over the weekend remind anyone else of the wonderful poster on here who was going to take his lorry and rescue all the horses in Wales?.....I can't remember his name but I'm sure someone will. 

Click to expand...

Jamie&Dexter?


----------



## Spiritedly (13 February 2013)

Beausmate said:



			Jamie&Dexter?
		
Click to expand...

That's the one....I knew someone would remember his name.


----------



## Dab (13 February 2013)

Ibblebibble said:



 she was their downfall for sure, couldn't string a coherent sentence together or give a straight answer to a question, I honestly think if they had kicked her out when she said she was going the other week things would have been a bit different!
		
Click to expand...

Yep totally agree. It would seem that particular hat wearer loves a great big drama, flouncing and fairy dust! Doesn't really have the horses best interests at heart, and contributed to making a flipping a hero out of a convicted horse abuser....you couldn't make it up!


----------



## Moomin1 (13 February 2013)

Dab said:



			Arhh the story that just keeps on giving and giving..


maybe her with the hat is being asked to close down as her comments are the ones flaming the fires, what with her mooing here and a mooing there and saying that no horses had died on the property when it was clear for all to see on the TV that wee foalie dead! 

Click to expand...

PMSL! 

Maybe she has had too much beef in her horsemeat lasagne..


----------



## Dab (13 February 2013)

Jeepers creepers I was wrong, as the hat lady seems to be highly involved with the official HOHC fb page. things will be kicking off there soon...

*settling in to my comfy chair hot choc in hand *


----------



## FionaM12 (13 February 2013)

It seems unlikely they're about to close the page down, as they're still removing comments and chucking people out. Some _very_ mild and polite posts just vanished a few minutes ago, presumably because they asked a few slightly awkward questions and weren't 100% behind the "Clwyd is a hero" bandwagon.

If they're shutting the whole thing down anyway, why bother continuing banning and deleting now?


----------



## Moomin1 (13 February 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			It seems unlikely they're about to close the page down, as they're still removing comments and chucking people out. Some _very_ mild and polite posts just vanished a few minutes ago, presumably because they asked a few slightly awkward questions and weren't 100% behind the "Clwyd is a hero" bandwagon.

If they're shutting the whole thing down anyway, why bother continuing banning and deleting now?
		
Click to expand...

I just wonder if these admins actually have a job/life/family/partners etc?!!


----------



## Dab (13 February 2013)

They are continuing to ban and delete comments so ppl won't see them because it might make them think twice about joining the official HOHC page!

I think they will close the Support page down, it is far too public...get it into a Group and less public. But I am surprised that the hat wearer is still so heavily involved...bad PR!


----------



## Amaranta (13 February 2013)

And surprise surprise the mad hatter is now admin on the new page 

Do they never learn, the woman is a walking disaster (in a hat)


----------



## Amymay (14 February 2013)

What a joke.


----------



## teamgossip (14 February 2013)

That's it, I'm blocked!


----------



## Dab (14 February 2013)

Amaranta said:



			And surprise surprise the mad hatter is now admin on the new page 

Do they never learn, the woman is a walking disaster (in a hat)
		
Click to expand...


she really is doing more harm than good and for the life of me i can't understand why any ~organisation/charity~ would want her in a prime role, she is a disaster and puts people off with her utterly petty behaviour, its so childish. 

wish people would not respond to her on the Truth page, they also do themselves no favours....maybe we should re-name this thread to 'step away from the bonkers hat lady'


----------



## Lady La La (14 February 2013)

New page? Whaaaa? Someone catch me up?


----------



## teamgossip (14 February 2013)

Ok, so just looked on there new page, that isn't closed, and that horse Zhingaro, is advertised! They've had him for 10 months, he's still not happy to have his feet picked up or rugs put on! Wonder if that's anything to do with his balls still being attached (which were ment to have been gone on Monday 14th jan)! As I don't know the horse or set up, it would probably be wrong for me to give my opinion, so instead ill ask you lot! If this was your rescue centre, would you continue with this horse, or cut your loss and make space for another happier horse???


----------



## piebaldsparkle (5 April 2013)

Sentencing today.  Hope he gets what he deserves.


----------



## Moomin1 (5 April 2013)

piebaldsparkle said:



			Sentencing today.  Hope he gets what he deserves.
		
Click to expand...

All will count on the magistrates deciding..


----------



## Amymay (5 April 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			All will count on the magistrates deciding..
		
Click to expand...

Still waiting....................


----------



## Ladyinred (5 April 2013)

The wait is killing me. Thank goodness for Face book and quick information!


----------



## Spiritedly (5 April 2013)

5 year ban and 100 hrs community service.


----------



## Patterdale (5 April 2013)

Just coming to post that 

Good result for the horses.


----------



## Delicious_D (5 April 2013)

fantastic news!!!


----------



## Spiritedly (5 April 2013)

Copied from fb

Clwyd has a 5 year ban, all horse have been awarded to the rspca and will be removed within 21 days. £500 fine and 100 hours community service.


Could done with being a longer ban but at least it will get the current horses away and safe.


----------



## Natch (5 April 2013)

Oh good


----------



## Maesfen (5 April 2013)

About time.  Hope they get them away before others spirit them under the radar; why's it going to take so long to move them as it's always been on the cards?  Swift, they're not.


----------



## Dobiegirl (5 April 2013)

They wont be moving the mares just yet as they are foaling but hope they move the entires so they dont cover any mare who have already foaled.


----------



## fburton (5 April 2013)

So when will the follow-up documentary be broadcast?


----------



## Amymay (5 April 2013)

Thank god for the right result.


----------



## horsesatemymoney (5 April 2013)

Good. Wonder what his little support group has to say about that?!


----------



## roanypony (5 April 2013)

Perhaps the result of this court case will encourage  other horse hoarders in the Wrexham area to stop the cycle of overbreeding and associated problems.


----------



## Moomin1 (5 April 2013)

Hopefully the good public will keep the RSPCA informed if he breaches his ban.


----------



## piebaldsparkle (6 April 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-22048859


----------



## Ladyinred (6 April 2013)

You beat me to it PS!


----------



## Goldenstar (6 April 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			fantastic news!!!
		
Click to expand...

It's not it's a disaster five years and he gets to start again and he will, and the RSPCA get to spend a fortune clearing up his mess they will be quietly gutted people like him need a life ban .


----------



## Ladyinred (6 April 2013)

Goldenstar said:



			It's not it's a disaster five years and he gets to start again and he will, and the RSPCA get to spend a fortune clearing up his mess they will be quietly gutted people like him need a life ban .
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully, in five years time he will have been evicted by the landowner and living in a grotty little flat with no land for horses. Also he will be too old to be bothered with horses.


----------



## fburton (6 April 2013)

Sorry if I missed it, but what's going to happen to the 22 remaining horses? Where will they end up?


----------



## Ladyinred (6 April 2013)

fburton said:



			Sorry if I missed it, but what's going to happen to the 22 remaining horses? Where will they end up?
		
Click to expand...

They have been awarded to the RSPCA who will remove them within 21days (although likely to be withing a week) to a farm somewhere in Scotland.


----------



## fburton (6 April 2013)

Ah, thank you!


----------



## FionaM12 (6 April 2013)

horsesatemymoney said:



			Good. Wonder what his little support group has to say about that?!
		
Click to expand...

The group quietly disappeared when overwhelming evidence of his real cruelty began to appear a month or two back. Only they said it was because he and they were being bullied. 



Ladyinred said:



			Hopefully, in five years time he will have been evicted by the landowner and living in a grotty little flat with no land for horses. Also he will be too old to be bothered with horses.
		
Click to expand...

That's what I'm hoping too.


----------



## Lady La La (9 April 2013)

I haven't participated in this thread all that much, but I just wondered what the score is with the new RSPCA bashing page? It seems to be rather like the support page was...? 

They are stating that the bay foal is alive, and not dead as described on the truth page. 
Wasn't that a chestnut foal though? Does anyone know? I did ask on the facebook page, but they refused to answer, and have now deleted my comments and banned me


----------



## Amymay (9 April 2013)

It does seem that there is general confusion about whether a foal has died or not.  

The RSPCA bashing page is an odd one though.  Because what they claim to want is some assurances from the RSPCA that none of the horses will be destroyed, and that they will all be looked after. That was the pages remit - pure and simple.

However, their actual agenda seems to be quite different.  And i suspect the people behind it are the very same people who were 'behind' Clwyd Davies, and their aim is to simply discredit the RSPCA and to ultimately justify their actions (albeit through bogus fb accounts) of themselves failing the horses.

Most odd.


----------



## Lady La La (9 April 2013)

amymay said:



			However, their actual agenda seems to be quite different.  And i suspect the people behind it are the very same people who were 'behind' Clwyd Davies, and their aim is to simply discredit the RSPCA and to ultimately justify their actions (albeit through bogus fb accounts) of themselves failing the horses.

Most odd.
		
Click to expand...

As I suspected. I asked for some proof to back up their comments, then the usual suspects showed up, and I was banned, my comments deleted. 

I suggested that since neither those for or against Clwyd could prove anything regarding the foal, that it was a waste of time even discussing it. Apparently, they disagree. 
Will the RSPCA be issuing a statement at any point, do you know?


----------



## Amymay (9 April 2013)

I don't imagine the RSPCA are in a position to release a statement just yet - as someone rightly pointed out to me when I asked the same question, the case was only heard on Friday.  

I think we're all very keen for some kind of statement, but will have to be patient.


----------



## Lady La La (9 April 2013)

amymay said:



			I don't imagine the RSPCA are in a position to release a statement just yet - as someone rightly pointed out to me when I asked the same question, *the case was only heard on Friday*.  

I think we're all very keen for some kind of statement, but will have to be patient.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, understandable. Guess we'll just have to wait it out then.
I find it difficult to believe that the clywd supporters are still not able to accept the facts, given the result of the court case


----------



## Amymay (9 April 2013)

It's pretty amazing I agree.  But I suspect it's more to do with their own failings, as much as anything else.


----------



## Ladyinred (9 April 2013)

Latest news: http://www.north-wales.police.uk/news__appeals/all_appeals/appeal_missing_acrefair_man.aspx

Seems Mr Davies has done a runner!


----------



## Lady La La (9 April 2013)

Ladyinred said:



			Latest news: http://www.north-wales.police.uk/news__appeals/all_appeals/appeal_missing_acrefair_man.aspx

Seems Mr Davies has done a runner!
		
Click to expand...

I hope he hasn't taken any of the animals with him...


----------



## Amymay (9 April 2013)

He was seen taking hay elsewhere on Saturday, so if he has he won't be difficult to track down.  

I think this is what he did after Mostyn.


----------



## misterjinglejay (10 April 2013)

As long as he wasn't taking hay to another of 'his' fields and setting up again!


----------

